# 30 Years & Counting HHN 2021, XXX Let’s Stick This One!



## keishashadow

Admit it, you know who you are. 

You look forward to getting scared silly at Universal Studio Orlando’s HHN every year, probably starting as you walk out of the park after your last house the year prior.

You are among like-minded fans here. Pull up a chair, take a deep breath and relax if only for a bit. 

HNN’s scares are designed to make us feel good. The exact opposite of what we are globally currently tackling, that which is sorely sapping our collective energy and souls. This, too, will pass. 

Planning for Orlando’s annual HHN can be therapeutic in the sense that it makes you feel good. It’s okay to continue having d*̶*a*̶*y*̶*d*̶*r*̶*e*̶*a*̶*m*̶*s*̶*nightmares about the big HHN 30th anniversary. There are proven psychological benefits of experiencing safe and anticipated fears.

Margee Kerr, a sociologist at the University of Pittsburgh studies fear. Talk about a dream job! She has discovered that once you are out of a scary situation, especially one that was never really a threat to begin with; feel-good endorphins course through your body. She describes it as: “...a reprioritizing of energy, of focus into the body. You’re grounded, not caught up in thinking...”

So, whether you plan on enjoying HHN or just riding a rollercoaster this fall, strap yourself in and enjoy the ride here. Don’t think about anything else...not your job, bills, food or whatever you are binge watching. While you are here, escape


----------



## keishashadow

HERE WE GO...

note:  Howl-o-Scream will be held at Sea World this year.  It should be a great additionA separate sticky is in place to discuss it in the Sea World boards

https://www.disboards.com/threads/howl-o-scream-seaworld-2021.3840051/
Ok, where were we?

Calling all fiends, it’s official! Universal Orlando’s Halloween Horror Nights have been announced.



Phew, that’s a lot of scares! Not sure how the scareactors do it, night after night. They do feed off your fear, bring it but, keep your hands to yourself!

Untold gratitudes sent all who have given their hearts & souls as scareactors in past. Good luck to all who will be trying out this year. Welcome to the newcomers. You have very big shoes to fill, we are watching you, carefully. Hope to see the return of many of the old creepy faces from past years

Special Howl sent out to the chain saw wolf brigade members!

Once again, this thread is designed to be your go-to place for information as to this year's HHN.

This is a work in progress and will be updated as information rolls out

Please feel free to chat and post any sites you feel will help others plan their trips & they will be linked here

Above all else, be excellent to each other!

Link 2020 thread:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2020-hhn-thread-30-years-of-scares.3800261/
Link 2019 thread:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2019-hhn-29-thread.3733150/


----------



## keishashadow

If you are asking yourself, “What is HHN”? Soldier on...

HHN bears NO resemblance as to theme or tone versus WDW’s MNSSHP, aside from: being held during the haunting season, located in Orlando, an after-hours-extra fee event & is a ton of fun.

Trick or Treat time at Universal = a scare zones & haunted houses/mazes, not a candy grab. Although, if you are lucky Sam

just might appear & offer to share his lollipop with you.

If you don’t know Jack


& are asking yourself “what is HHN?”, then you just may want to keep it than way.

Otherwise, brace yourself, you are in for the fright of your life.

HHN IS INTENDED FOR MATURE AUDIENCES, WITH A RECCOMENDED MINIMUM AGE OF 13!

Universal self-states the event may be too intense for young children. This is not hyperbole or self promotion by any means. It is the truth.

Additionally, no costumes or mask are permitted in the event.

Halloween Horror Nights™ is held select nights each fall.

As the sun sets on days filled with thrills in all of Universal's theme parks, the night awakens with a frightening chill at Universal Studios Florida™.

It's the World’s Premier Halloween Event—bringing together the stories and visions of the most notorious creators of horror and taking them to the next level.

From cinematic greats and crazed current cult favorites to the park's original abominations—every year, the legend grows and the experience reaches beyond your wildest nightmares.

HAUNTED HOUSES
Enter terrifying haunted houses inspired by the biggest names in horror, plus Universal's own twisted creations. You're never quite sure if your spine is tingling with dread or sheer excitement.

SCARE ZONES
Surrounded in shadow by screams and mad laughter, face monstrous creatures on streets transformed into nightmarish scare zones.

ATTRACTIONS
Escape to some of Universal Studios' most exhilarating attractions where heart pounding takes on a different meaning—until the horror calls you back.

SHOWS
Lose yourself in outrageous live entertainment filled with diabolically entertaining surprises

https://orlando.halloweenhorrornights.com/site/hhn/details/event-attractions


----------



## keishashadow

DATES
September 3 - October 31, 2021

Announced 3/5/21


----------



## keishashadow

HOUSES/MAZES - PART 1

Beetlejuice (announced 3/5)


Hillhouse (announced 7/8). Courtesy of Uofan.com

The Haunting of Hill House is “the chilling horror story follows members of the Crain family who are haunted by long-dormant fears stemming from their time living in the menacing Hill House as children and then forced to face the ghosts of its grisly past.”

Iconic scenes from the Netflix series will be featured throughout the maze, including the omni-powerful Red Room – the heart of Hill House – and the infamous Hall of Statues, where deceptive powers overtake everyone who enters. Apparitions will appear around every corner, from William Hill – The Tall Man, whose towering stature overwhelms everyone he encounters; to The Ghost in the Basement, who feverishly crawls throughout the bowels of the House in search of his next victim; to The Bent-Neck Lady, whose disturbing scream and ghastly appearance invoke a constant state of unnerving dread.


----------



## keishashadow

HOUSES/MAZES - PART 2


----------



## keishashadow

SCAREZONES & ATTRACTIONS

Jack is officially back
https://orlando.halloweenhorrornights.com/site/hhn/details/event-attractions/jack-the-clown

JACK’D UP Experience^
Enter the twisted world of Jack the Clown and take a mind-trip through the chaotic Carnival of Carnage. Pose for photos, go inside Jack’s human-sized blender and undergo a maniacal transformation.

Horror Icons Bar
Revel in past Halloween Horror Nights Icons in this wicked lounge. Purchase specialty drinks* as well as spooky snacks. You’ll be surrounded by images of some of your favorite Icons, including Jack, Chance, The Storyteller, and more, along with props and costumes.

Both experiences are located at Universal’s Cabana Bay Beach Resort. The JACK’D UP Experience is exclusive to guests of any Universal Orlando Resort hotel and the Horror Icons Bar is accessible to all guests.

*Must be 21+ with a valid photo ID to purchase and consume alcoholic beverages. ^JACK’D UP Experience takes place from 2 p.m. – 10 p.m. at Universal’s Cabana Bay Beach Resort on 9/3/21 - 10/31/21. Experience is only open to Universal Orlando Resort hotel guests with the presentation of the hotel key card. Guests of other Universal Orlando Resort hotels will receive a parking validation ticket for complimentary self-parking at Cabana Beach Bay Resort. Parking is validated only for time spent at experience. Overnight parking is not included. Experience is not recommended for children under the age of 13. No costumes or costume masks allowed. Dates, times, and/or experience details are subject to availability, changes, and/or cancellation without notice. Additional restrictions may apply.


----------



## keishashadow

GENERAL TICKET INFORMATION


----------



## keishashadow

ADVANCE & SPECIAL TICKET





Premier APH Halloween Horror Nights 2021 Benefits


One free select event night admission. Choose from one of the following dates: Sept. 9, 10, 11, 12, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 22, 23, 29, 30; Oct. 6, 13, 20, 26, 27
Check back for more of this year’s perks

Ticket/hotel package link

https://orlando.halloweenhorrornigh...ource=A000261116.000003131&IndivKey=343794141





Stay & scream (on regular U website, under Extras)


----------



## keishashadow

ANNUAL PASSHOLDER TICKET OFFERS

 Are we being ghosted?

announced 8/5




Halloween Horror Nights
Halloween Horror Nights Single-Night Ticket
Dates Available With Passholder Savings (subject to availability and to change without notice, limited quantities):

Sept. 3, 4, 9, 10, 11, 12, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 29, 30
Dates Available Without Passholder Savings (subject to availability and to change without notice):

Oct. 1, 2, 3, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31
*Restrictions Apply*

*WARNING: EVENT MAY BE TOO INTENSE FOR YOUNG CHILDREN AND IS NOT RECOMMENDED FOR CHILDREN UNDER THE AGE OF 13. NO COSTUMES OR COSTUME MASKS ALLOWED.*
Halloween Horror Nights is a separately ticketed event. Event occurs rain or shine. No rain checks, returns or refunds. Prices, dates, times, attractions, entertainment, and/or experience details are subject to availability, changes and/or cancellation without notice. Parks/attractions/entertainment may close or be unavailable due to capacity and benefits are subject to change without notice. Free self-parking after 6PM and Universal Cinemark Matinee Free Parking Program are not valid for Halloween Horror Nights event nights. Power, Preferred and Premier Annual Passholder Regular and Prime parking benefits are valid on Halloween Horror Nights event nights. Complimentary and/or discounted valet parking not available on event nights (full price applies after 7 pm). Other restrictions may apply.
Online purchase only. Prices and savings will vary by date. Passholder savings available on select event nights September 3-30, 2021. Based off front gate price of a day of event ticket at $122.99. Must have valid Annual or Seasonal Pass at time of purchase. Not valid with any other specials, promotions or discounts. Sales tax and parking fee not included. Day admission tickets, Annual / Seasonal Passes and Complimentary Passes are not valid for Halloween Horror Nights admission. Subject to availability. New sales of this ticket may be discontinued at any time at Universal Orlando Resort’s discretion. Additional restrictions apply.
This ticket entitles one (1) guest admission to one (1) 2021 Halloween Horror Nights event night that is valid for selected date only. The Halloween Horror Nights event begins at 6:30 pm and closing times vary.
*Important Information*

Your ticket/pass may not be copied, transferred, or resold. The ticket/pass is only valid for the person listed on it (you will be asked to enter the ticket/pass holder’s name). Valid photo ID required for verification.
Event date selection is required when entering the quantity of tickets
Unauthorized duplication or sale of this ticket/pass may prevent your admittance to Halloween Horror Nights
Limit six (6) tickets per order
The above Admission Media is non-refundable, non-transferable, and *must be used by the same person on all days.* Standard entry includes biometric scan. Valid only during normal operating hours. Parks, attractions, or entertainment may: close due to refurbishing, capacity, weather or special events; change operating hours; and otherwise change or be discontinued without notice and without liability to the owners of Universal Orlando Resort (“Universal”). With the exception of the 2021 Halloween Horror Nights event, the above Admission Media specifically excludes admission to separately ticketed events at any of the Universal theme parks or within any of the Universal CityWalk venues, Universal Cinemark, or Hollywood Drive-In Golf™, and parking or discounts on food or merchandise. Some CityWalk venues require ages 21 or older for admission. Valid Photo ID required. *Additional restrictions may apply and benefits are subject to change without notice.*


----------



## keishashadow

RIP INFORMATION


----------



## keishashadow

DAY TOURS




3 house tours

6 night tours


----------



## keishashadow

OFFICIAL EVENT MAP


----------



## keishashadow

Official map

RUMORED/UNOFFICIAL FAN GENERATED MAPS

7/28?


----------



## keishashadow

DINING


----------



## keishashadow

MISCELLANEOUS

with many thanks to Robo56…follow the link to a very informative TR.   pictures of HHN’s private tour food offerings this year as well as a wealth of them from lights on day tour Starting on post #101

https://www.disboards.com/threads/m...zones-and-more-hhn-30-fun-trip.3852893/page-6
*HALLOWEEN HORROR NIGHTS ORLANDO 2021 FAQS *




Halloween Horror Nights is select nights Sept. 3–Oct. 31.
In 2020, Universal Orlando Resort made the difficult decision not to hold Halloween Horror Nights. Now we’re back for our 30th year and can’t wait to make you scream. Find out answers to common questions.

FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS

Will Halloween Horror Nights return to Universal Orlando in 2021?
Yes, Halloween Horror Nights will return this fall to Universal Studios Florida – bringing the biggest names in pop culture and horror to life. The event will run select nights Sept. 3–Oct. 31.


What health and safety procedures will be in place for Halloween Horror Nights 2021?
Universal Orlando will continue to monitor the environment, and specific details about health and safety procedures for Halloween Horror Nights 2021 will be revealed closer to the event’s debut. Stay tuned to this website for the latest updates.


I purchased tickets or vacation packages for the 2020 Halloween Horror Nights event that was cancelled. How can I use my entitlements for the 2021 event?

Guests who purchased tickets or packages for the cancelled Halloween Horror Nights 2020 event and did not request a full refund will be able to use their tickets or packages to visit the 2021 event. More details on how guests can use their tickets for Halloween Horror Nights 2021 will be shared in the months ahead.



https://www.disboards.com/threads/howl-o-scream-seaworld-2021.3840051/


----------



## J'aime Paris

Not sure if I'll be brave enough to attend, but thanks for putting all this information together


----------



## Disney and the Dude

Keisha are you from the Horror Night Nightmares board? I think I saw someone by that name before.


----------



## schumigirl

WOOOOHOOOOO........  

BEST sticky ever........

(Thanks for moving first post mac)


----------



## macraven

Keisha for creating the hhn 2021 sticky!


----------



## Patches Lee

I'm sooo excited to go, this will be our first year and have a 13yo to scare more than we normally do. Just waiting on the 2021-2022 school calendar for dates we can go.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Really hoping to finally get to my very first HHN! Can’t wait to learn all from the seasoned pros


----------



## macraven

This year will be my 28th in a row for hhn.


----------



## keishashadow

Disney and the Dude said:


> Keisha are you from the Horror Night Nightmares board? I think I saw someone by that name before.


----------



## glamdring269

Still debating on whether we're going this year or waiting until 2022 but..... the HRH res we have is perfect! Wed 10/13 - Sun 10/17. I was just hoping to have overlap with a couple of nights. This is scheduled where I could go every night so gotta figure out which ticket is the right one!


----------



## Disney and the Dude

keishashadow said:


>


It's me, Merlin!  I miss that place! When it was super active years ago, that was a fun place to talk about rumors and house sightings.


----------



## Disney and the Dude

glamdring269 said:


> Still debating on whether we're going this year or waiting until 2022 but..... the HRH res we have is perfect! Wed 10/13 - Sun 10/17. I was just hoping to have overlap with a couple of nights. This is scheduled where I could go every night so gotta figure out which ticket is the right one!


It's going to be the 30th anniversary celebration, so I would definitely recommend this year more so than the 31st. There's sure to be some special stuff this year.


----------



## New Mouse

Disney and the Dude said:


> It's going to be the 30th anniversary celebration, so I would definitely recommend this year more so than the 31st. There's sure to be some special stuff this year.



Thats what we thought last year...


----------



## Disney and the Dude

New Mouse said:


> Thats what we thought last year...


In COVID defense though, last year everything wasn't clear because of lock downs and... well, everything that happened.

This year, we know what we are in for and they announced that the event IS happening. I wouldn't really compare the two.


----------



## keishashadow

Disney and the Dude said:


> It's me, Merlin!  I miss that place! When it was super active years ago, that was a fun place to talk about rumors and house sightings.


Yes, it twittered away as many sites have, sadly.  

Hopefully, there will be lots of info leaking soon .


----------



## Raya

So excited! I was lucky enough to go for the first 5 years (missing Bill and Ted's show so much) and am geeked to get back.  Does anyone know if the decorations reach into Hogwarts/Diagon Ally? I'm day dreaming about Death Eaters and Harry Potter Halloween feasts....


----------



## keishashadow

Raya said:


> Does anyone know if the decorations reach into Hogwarts/Diagon Ally? I'm day dreaming about Death Eaters and Harry Potter Halloween feasts....


no, Ms R probably had that clearly forbidden in her long laundry list of conditions.

It’s only been open during the event the last 5 years or as I recall.


----------



## pas130

glamdring269 said:


> Still debating on whether we're going this year or waiting until 2022 but..... the HRH res we have is perfect! Wed 10/13 - Sun 10/17. I was just hoping to have overlap with a couple of nights. This is scheduled where I could go every night so gotta figure out which ticket is the right one!


I just booked HRH 10/14-17 on Monday!!!


----------



## pas130

I am SO ready! This will be my 4th HHN, and I never would've imagined (scaredy cat me) how much I love this event. I won airfare thanks to JetBlue Healthcare Heroes so that is booked, and HRH King CL room is booked. LET'S DO THIS!! Thank you @keishashadow for the thread <3


----------



## Raya

Is this the thread to give dates/who's going when? I'm also booked HRH Columbus day weekend.  only 217 days to go!


----------



## NashvilleTrio

Woohoo!  So excited! We'll be purchasing a multi-night ticket.  We have the Premier AP which typically includes one night to HHN, but don't know if they'll still be offering that this year, AND one night is NOT enough!


----------



## macraven

Raya said:


> Is this the thread to give dates/who's going when? I'm also booked HRH Columbus day weekend.  only 217 days to go!


I usually set up a thread .... when are you going ?....
each year 
Peeps include dates in it.
It will be a sticky until the hhn season is over for 2021


----------



## glamdring269

I know I'm jumping way ahead of things here but just trying to get my mind wrapped around the best way to approach. My wife has no interest in HHN (or even being within hearing range of the park while it's live!) so it does help me cut down my expenses significantly.

First, I went to HHN one time previously, 2019 as I recall, and made the mistake of doing a RIP tour. It's kind of like flying business. You don't know what you're missing until you experience it but once you do it's hard to go a different way. With that said, I'm not paying for 4 RIP tours!

Dates: Wed 10/13 - Sun 10/17 (Check out)

So I can do HHN Wed-Sat nights. That's 4 nights. I'm trying to figure out what makes the most sense here. Maybe I could do a BOGO ticket again if offered and just do 2 RIP tours. OR I could do 4 nights and go with Express? This is going to be a tough call.


----------



## macraven

If you live for hhn, you book tours 
Lol

I do the two day time behind the scenes house tours, a private tour on Friday’s and then a couple of public tours for my other dates.

I avoid Saturday hhn as park is so crowded.
But that is the night being in a tour can be worth it.
You do have some line waits but they are reasonable waits


----------



## keishashadow

Mac could give HHN how-to lessons!



glamdring269 said:


> Maybe I could do a BOGO ticket again if offered and just do 2 RIP tours. OR I could do 4 nights and go with Express? This is going to be a tough call


I never got around to buying my tix before they pulled the plug last year. 

do think those who did grab the BOGO tix and held onto them may be patting themselves on the back 

Curious if we will see the same multi day tix offers if parks aren’t at full Capacity. Might be the year some new tix offerings are rolled out


----------



## Rileygirl

Never done HHN, but we have an adult trip planned in early September. We could only do sept 3 or sept 4. Will it be impossible to get tickets for the opening night?


----------



## macraven

Well, I booked two sets of the BOGO tickets last year in the summer.

I did get a phone call and informed no hhn for 2020 and asked if I wanted a refund or have those tickets honored for hhn 2021

Since I do go yearly for hhn, I’m all set to use them for this year.

I have no idea if the same promo for bogo will be the same prices as 2020 or ?  if they offer a discount bogo in the presale this year


----------



## 03GirlsMom

Thank you for starting this thread! We’ll be there the week of Halloween & this will be my first time attending. Counting down the days!


----------



## macraven

Rileygirl said:


> Never done HHN, but we have an adult trip planned in early September. We could only do sept 3 or sept 4. Will it be impossible to get tickets for the opening night?


Keep checking the website when tickets are released
With last years hhn cancellation, it could bring more in the park

I use a few other sites that will report when tickets are released and many will report when they are aware of ticket sales being live

Usually we read from other sites before UO announces ticket purchases have been released
First week of hhn usually is not a sell out.
It’s later in October when crowds increase


----------



## imprint

After having to cancel everything last year, I can't express how geeked we are to go to HHN this year.  I already have our hotel reservations.  As soon as Southwest releases their flights for October, I'll grab seats.  Then transportation.  And whenever Frequent Fear+Express is available, I'll get those.  Finally, when Unmasking tours are available, I'm scooping those up too.  I can't express how much we need this HHN.  The last year has been crap, and we want to get our HHN back!


----------



## Monykalyn

YYEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!  
IF my dates stick will be there for ten days, 2 weekends of HHN!!!!
Since middle is missing our spring break trip this year-she is my HHN partner-I promised her a RIP tour this year. 


imprint said:


> The last year has been crap, and we want to get our HHN back!


  RIGHT?? 
It seems as if January and February went fast, so I want to kinda hope the rest of year to this fall goes fast? But also not too fast? I want to enjoy a "normal" summer too


----------



## macraven

MonyK, which weekends do you plan on for hhn?


----------



## Rileygirl

Another question, does anyone know what a private rip tour costs? We will have 8 adults in our party, and wonder if that would be a better way to go.....


----------



## macraven

Private tours cost varies based on the day of the week you book it

Saturday hhn private tours costs more than any other days of the week
Friday’s next highest in cost 

Date you book can also vary in price of the private tours

I book fridays for my hhn private tours and now never book them on the Columbus Day weekend

The week prior has a better rate for me

I enjoy private hhn tours as you have your guide from opening to closing for the event.

I also book a couple of public tours each hhn period also
Their costs are a lot less than the private tours 

If you have a group of 8, you would need to book private not public tours


----------



## Rileygirl

Thank you MacRaven! We would end up doing the very first Friday night. I will research more.


----------



## Cottoncandylove

Keisha is amazing!!!! I can't wait till this starts to fill up!


----------



## Cottoncandylove

Rileygirl said:


> Another question, does anyone know what a private rip tour costs? We will have 8 adults in our party, and wonder if that would be a better way to go.....


Following! Going to book too for Halloween night !


----------



## keishashadow

Cottoncandylove said:


> Keisha is amazing!!!! I can't wait till this starts to fill up!


 
Me too!  

As a reminder, this a fan-driven thread.  All questions & comments are most welcome here.


----------



## patster734

Finally returning this year since 2018.  We currently have 5 in our group (me, wife, sister, BIL, family friend), but will invite another sister and her husband to go.  Planning to do a private RIP if possible, and trying to get to the magical 10 number to minimize RIP cost on everyone.  We’re meeting tomorrow to plan the trip.  Currently planning to stay a week, and possibly work in a day to hit Epcot for F&W too.  I’m possibly looking at the third or fourth week in September, but we will probably decide tomorrow.



Rileygirl said:


> Never done HHN, but we have an adult trip planned in early September. We could only do sept 3 or sept 4. Will it be impossible to get tickets for the opening night?



I went the first day in 2018.  Don’t recall if it sold out, but I had no trouble getting a ticket and an Express Pass.  However, HHNs was packed that night.  Unfortunately, public RIP tours weren’t available that first night as all tour TMs were booked for special tours and events.

One other thing to be concerned about is reduced capacity due to Covid.  Probably explains the increased number of days this year.


----------



## Rileygirl

patster734 said:


> Finally returning this year since 2018.  We currently have 5 in our group (me, wife, sister, BIL, family friend), but will invite another sister and her husband to go.  Planning to do a private RIP if possible, and trying to get to the magical 10 number to minimize RIP cost on everyone.  We’re meeting tomorrow to plan the trip.  Currently planning to stay a week, and possibly work in a day to hit Epcot for F&W too.  I’m possibly looking at the third or fourth week in September, but we will probably decide tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> I went the first day in 2018.  Don’t recall if it sold out, but I had no trouble getting a ticket and an Express Pass.  However, HHNs was packed that night.  Unfortunately, public RIP tours weren’t available that first night as all tour TMs were booked for special tours and events.
> 
> One other thing to be concerned about is reduced capacity due to Covid.  Probably explains the increased number of days this year.


Thanks! That is very helpful info!


----------



## Robo56

The starting of the HHN thread makes The HHN  countdown real. Thank you Keisha.

Let the HHN party begin.


----------



## keishashadow

Sam!   

Robbie (& Carole) both manage to take so many great pics  during the events.  It’s a real art, as the scareactors often move so fast and lighting can be challenging.  This is the place to share


----------



## Monykalyn

macraven said:


> MonyK, which weekends do you plan on for hhn?


Currently Sept 18-26.  Hopin one of these weekends overlaps yours!


----------



## macraven

It does!


----------



## patster734

Monykalyn said:


> Currently Sept 18-26.  Hopin one of these weekends overlaps yours!



That’s the same week my group is considering. Except we would probably fly home on Saturday, September 25.


----------



## nouvellefleur

Raya said:


> So excited! I was lucky enough to go for the first 5 years (missing Bill and Ted's show so much) and am geeked to get back.  Does anyone know if the decorations reach into Hogwarts/Diagon Ally? I'm day dreaming about Death Eaters and Harry Potter Halloween feasts....



Didn't IoA have the Dark Arts show in Hogsmeade with prowling Death Eaters for Fall 2019? Not quite the same as HHN but it looked really cool and in the spirit of Halloween in Hogsmeade. I never actually got to see it (Fall 2020 trip was canceled ) but I know I was so excited for it. I wonder if they'll bring it back for Fall 2021!


----------



## 03GirlsMom

nouvellefleur said:


> Didn't IoA have the Dark Arts show in Hogsmeade with prowling Death Eaters for Fall 2019? Not quite the same as HHN but it looked really cool and in the spirit of Halloween in Hogsmeade. I never actually got to see it (Fall 2020 trip was canceled ) but I know I was so excited for it. I wonder if they'll bring it back for Fall 2021!



This would be amazing. Fingers crossed they bring it back!


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  I still have that BOGO from last year. Did not ask for a refund.  And currently booked 19 to 26 September, as thinking about some Mouse fun the week after.  Might change Mouse thoughts if good AP rates come out for SF.  I like it there and after having the express for a week, don’t mind not having it for the 5 days after. Either way planning on return flight October 1. I too am patiently waiting for SW to open fares, and double crossing my fingers the crappy changes SW did to me last September don’t happen to me this September. 

Double Woot for Keisha starting this thread.

And for those deciding whether to do a private or public tour, I have say, one of the best ways to enjoy all the park has to offer.  I’ve done three private tours so far, and hoping to join another one this year.  I got to meet some great people as I now look forward to joining any private tour they booked.  Here’s a picture from my last tour fun:


----------



## keishashadow

Lynne G said:


> Either way planning on return flight October 1


We will just  miss you this year.  Doing WDW first, jr along again this time      He hasn’t gotten to see new SW land yet.  

Do love that pic lol


----------



## neverenoughtime

Man I am so excited, our first HHN was 2019 and were hooked lol. We even did one of the RIP tours and I fully recommend it.   We are coming down this September and just ordered AP passes(First time buying AP).  As I understand they will not be activated until we scan them for the first time.  This may be a dumb question but how do you go about buying hhn tickets with the passholder discount if they have not been activated? Or do I have just wait until I get down and scan/ activate them then buy tickets?  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## mamapenguin

neverenoughtime said:


> Man I am so excited, our first HHN was 2019 and were hooked lol. We even did one of the RIP tours and I fully recommend it.   We are coming down this September and just ordered AP passes(First time buying AP).  As I understand they will not be activated until we scan them for the first time.  This may be a dumb question but how do you go about buying hhn tickets with the passholder discount if they have not been activated? Or do I have just wait until I get down and scan/ activate them then buy tickets?  Any help would be appreciated.


I actually asked this question before buying my passes a couple of days ago. I was told that if I call they can see that I have a pass holder profile (?) I’m guessing it would have something to do with my purchase confirmation even though the passes won’t be activated yet. I was told I could get the pass holder discount for HHN tickets.


----------



## macraven

Ask if you can get that in writing.


----------



## mamapenguin

macraven said:


> Ask if you can get that in writing.


If that was directed at me, the hold time was 2 hours ( the recording said that my wait time might be longer than 3 minutes...) so I’m probably not calling back until I buy HHN tickets. 

Does anyone know when the Premier Passholder dates get released?


----------



## keishashadow

mamapenguin said:


> If that was directed at me, the hold time was 2 hours ( the recording said that my wait time might be longer than 3 minutes...) so I’m probably not calling back until I buy HHN tickets.
> 
> Does anyone know when the Premier Passholder dates get released?


Based upon my contact over the last year with, that’s an extraordinarily long wait time.  I’d try again. Suggest weekday during non lunch business hours


----------



## Robo56

nouvellefleur said:


> Didn't IoA have the Dark Arts show in Hogsmeade with prowling Death Eaters for Fall 2019? Not quite the same as HHN but it looked really cool and in the spirit of Halloween in Hogsmeade. I never actually got to see it (Fall 2020 trip was canceled ) but I know I was so excited for it. I wonder if they'll bring it back for Fall 2021!



They were there on certain nights.


----------



## Robo56

keishashadow said:


> Sam!
> 
> Robbie (& Carole) both manage to take so many great pics  during the events. It’s a real art, as the scareactors often move so fast and lighting can be challenging. This is the place to share




LOL......I know you like ........Sam and Carole likes......  Mikey


----------



## keishashadow

Robo56 said:


> LOL......I know you like ........Sam and Carole likes......  Mikey
> 
> View attachment 563585


Who’s your favorite HHN character Robbie?

How about the rest of you guys?  Care to share your favorite HHN ghoul-friend?


----------



## schumigirl

Our first HHN was way back in 2007 and it was Carnival of Carnage......one of the best themes ever for us........and what made us fall in love with HHN.























2008 had another good theme........Reflections of Fear was a phenomenal year for scares too......





















And two of my favourite HHN pics.......ever!



















​


----------



## Robo56

LOL...... Carole.....you are to funny.....love the red horns......and you can tell you were surprised by the haunted tree.....do I see a blood bag in your hand?

I wish they would bring back the bloody Nurses walking with the blood bags on the IV poles. They always sold a lot of those. 



keishashadow said:


> Who’s your favorite HHN character Robbie?



I will have to admit that I do have a soft spot for the
Universal Monsters.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> LOL...... Carole.....you are to funny.....love the red horns......and you can tell you were surprised by the haunted tree.....do I see a blood bag in your hand?
> 
> I wish they would bring back the bloody Nurses walking with the blood bags on the IV poles. They always sold a lot of those.
> 
> 
> 
> I will have to admit that I do have a soft spot for the
> Universal Monsters.
> View attachment 564770




Nice choice Robo........classic monsters are hard to beat! 

Yes, that first picture I assumed that was just a display.......so much fog around......then Tom notice it wasn`t.....I wondered why he was taking so long with the picture......lol......I think they made eye contact and thought.......nice target.....haha....

Yep, we always got blood bags back then   ......I liked the IV nurses too.....I guess it`s not politically correct, but they were fun and fitted in nicely to the event.


----------



## macraven

Have to agree with Robbie 

Universal Monsters were a huge hit for me!


----------



## patster734

I’d probably vote for the Storyteller simply because each room of her house had a different theme.  Seems like one was based upon Hellraiser, and another was Evil Dead.


----------



## RogueX

My husband and I are making this a whirlwind trip for our 15th anniversary..literally flying from Boston the Saturday morning to get to experience HHN  and the next day we hop on a plane home.


----------



## Monykalyn

I'm a  newbie but hooked from first night.
Lynne we overlap most of those dates - unless you move to Mouse house! Planning on SF whole trip-well unless kiddo has extra bunk at an apartment-then may move offsite for non HHN nites to save a couple $$-we will see. Hoping we get on a private tour with peeps this year (recognize a few from that pic)
Carole-those pics are fantastic! I believe you've shared them before - envious of the blood bags (PC be danged)
Has anyone seen the speculative map yet? Looks like a good year!

I loved Scary Tales from 2 years (?) ago. That dang nabbed bear got me every time going out-even when I thought I was clear-I mentioned to DD the 3rd (?) time through as I had one foot in daylight that I missed the Bear that run through-and guess who popped out? sheesh.  I enjoyed Ghostbusters too-especially once we found we could high five Venkman!


----------



## agavegirl1

Thank you Keisha for continuing your traditional HHN thread of awesomeness.  We were last there in 2019 and DH is just about convinced we need to do a road trip this Fall.  We will not be flying in the near future.   I have pretty much steered him in the direction of driving to the Keys by way of Orlando.  We won't be doing parks but will opt for a few of our favorite restaurants and probably two nights at HHN with a tour on one of them.  We did a public tour in 2019 on October 30th and went back with Express on October 31st.  This worked well for us.

Looking forward to learning all about the *30th Anniversary!*


----------



## keishashadow

Robo56 said:


> I will have to admit that I do have a soft spot for the
> Universal Monsters.


Oh yes, please!  Wish they’d trot them out a bit more and let them have it vs being warm & fuzzy-ish lol


schumigirl said:


> Yep, we always got blood bags back then  ......I liked the IV nurses too.....I guess it`s not politically correct, but they were fun and fitted in nicely to the event.


At the risk of not being ‘lit’, it boggles my mind that anyone would expect a renowned realm of horror & mayhem to be politically correct.  IMO If you don’t have a strong visceral reaction to something or other, they haven’t done their usual stellar job.

The website is clear detailing what one will encounter and also offers suggested age guidelines.   It would dramatically change the intended for adult event for the worse if they continue to dumb down the content level to pander to tween and under audiences.  

Reminds me of the the one house with the doggie that fared rather unfortunately on the space ship.  Guide indicated that due to the high number of complaints early on, they elected to tone it down as to to sound effects.   Meanwhile, no such fuss about all the other (make believe) carnage directed to humans



patster734 said:


> I’d probably vote for the Storyteller simply because each room of her house had a different theme.  Seems like one was based upon Hellraiser, and another was Evil Dead.


Another great one!


Monykalyn said:


> loved Scary Tales from 2 years (?) ago. That dang nabbed bear got me every time going out-even when I thought I was clear-I mentioned to DD the 3rd (?) time through as I had one foot in daylight that I missed the Bear that run through-and guess who popped out? sheesh. I enjoyed Ghostbusters too-especially once we found we could high five Venkman!


Enjoyed them both but, were hit or miss for me depending on the timing.  Lots of jump scares in scary tales.  The sets in GB were great, especially the office.


agavegirl1 said:


> I have pretty much steered him in the direction of driving to the Keys by way of Orlando. We won't be doing parks but will opt for a few of our favorite restaurants and probably two nights at HHN with a tour on one of them. We did a public tour in 2019 on October 30th and went back with Express on October 31st. This worked well for us.


Is there any other way to get there? Hehe.  Sounds like a great plan!


----------



## maverik85

Disappointed that we might be missing out on a big event for the 30th but we're planning to go next year for our 5th anniversary. Was going to be a two year gap but now we are just missing it. Have debated trying to go this year but we are trying to hold any big trips for next year plus was to do it for our 5th. Maybe since Halloween is the 31st, HHN 31 will be a big event too


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Oh yes, please!  Wish they’d trot them out a bit more and let them have it vs being warm & fuzzy-ish lol
> 
> At the risk of not being ‘lit’, it boggles my mind that anyone would expect a renowned realm of horror & mayhem to be politically correct.  IMO If you don’t have a strong visceral reaction to something or other, they haven’t done their usual stellar job.
> 
> The website is clear detailing what one will encounter and also offers suggested age guidelines.   It would dramatically change the intended for adult event for the worse if they continue to dumb down the content level to pander to tween and under audiences.
> 
> Reminds me of the the one house with the doggie that fared rather unfortunately on the space ship.  Guide indicated that due to the high number of complaints early on, they elected to tone it down as to to sound effects.   Meanwhile, no such fuss about all the other (make believe) carnage directed to humans
> 
> 
> Another great one!
> 
> Enjoyed them both but, were hit or miss for me depending on the timing.  Lots of jump scares in scary tales.  The sets in GB were great, especially the office.
> 
> Is there any other way to get there? Hehe.  Sounds like a great plan!



Completely agree. 

There has been a slight dumbing down compared to the early years we started going, hope it doesn`t go any further. 

Too many kids, toddlers and babies around last few years for our liking.....it shouldn`t be a place for them. We want the adult theme and lots of scares....there`s already enough for kids around in many ways. Keep HHN for adults. 

They can get warm and fuzzy elsewhere. And the easily offended can go there too. Have heard so many complaining over the years at guest services that their little ones are scared, unbelievable, seen many kids crying their eyes out, being removed from houses as they are terrified. Pushchairs galore on many occasions. 

We should petition them to go back to the older themes where you could get the bejeesus scared out of you!! 

I don`t remember the doggie issue??


----------



## keishashadow

maverik85 said:


> Disappointed that we might be missing out on a big event for the 30th but we're planning to go next year for our 5th anniversary. Was going to be a two year gap but now we are just missing it. Have debated trying to go this year but we are trying to hold any big trips for next year plus was to do it for our 5th. Maybe since Halloween is the 31st, HHN 31 will be a big event too


Perhaps if you keep an eye on discounted flights/consider staying offsite, etc a long weekend might work out


schumigirl said:


> I don`t remember the doggie issue??


The fish people one  Depths of Fear, dog had an unfortunate encounter with a porthole/entryway.  A definite off-putting scene for any pet lover.  However, isn’t HHN designed to be rather tasteless and shocking to a degree to evoke an emotional response?  I don’t get the distinction so many made here.

I got a space ship vibe, however, the set was designed to be underwater in a ‘deep mining’ situation where things go terribly wrong, as they are often wont to do during HHN lol


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Perhaps if you keep an eye on discounted flights/consider staying offsite, etc a long weekend might work out
> 
> The fish people one  Depths of Fear, dog had an unfortunate encounter with a porthole/entryway.  A definite off-putting scene for any pet lover.  However, isn’t HHN designed to be rather tasteless and shocking to a degree to evoke an emotional response?  I don’t get the distinction so many made here.
> 
> I got a space ship vibe, however, the set was designed to be underwater in a ‘deep mining’ situation where things go terribly wrong, as they are often wont to do during HHN lol



Oh I remember now......that house sucked and we only did it once......yes, they revamped the costumes from the Spaceship scare zone.......didn`t work for us at all. But then neither did the so called spaceship scare zone......

They built that house up as being claustrophobic and terrifying.....it was neither. I felt for the SA as always in a poorly executed house, they still try their best.

Yes, tasteless and crude work for HHN........


----------



## Robo56

keishashadow said:


> Oh yes, please! Wish they’d trot them out a bit more and let them have it vs being warm & fuzzy-ish lol



Me too. There could be an endless number of good houses related to the Universal Monsters for sure.




keishashadow said:


> At the risk of not being ‘lit’, it boggles my mind that anyone would expect a renowned realm of horror & mayhem to be politically correct. IMO If you don’t have a strong visceral reaction to something or other, they haven’t done their usual stellar job.



Amen sister.......you got it right.




keishashadow said:


> Reminds me of the the one house with the doggie that fared rather unfortunately on the space ship. Guide indicated that due to the high number of complaints early on, they elected to tone it down as to to sound effects. Meanwhile, no such fuss about all the other (make believe) carnage directed to humans



I remember that house.




schumigirl said:


> Too many kids, toddlers and babies around last few years for our liking.....it shouldn`t be a place for them. We want the adult theme and lots of scares....there`s already enough for kids around in many ways. Keep HHN for adults.



I saw a lady get in a wheelchair at the door of one of the houses holding a infant. Her husband pushed her around the house. This house was incredibly loud with intense strobe effects. The TM tried to discourage them from going in with the baby and even told them they could take turns going in, but they were having none of it.

I think Universal is going to have to come up with a better way to discourage parents from bringing their children under the required age limit to HHN. 




schumigirl said:


> They can get warm and fuzzy elsewhere. And the easily offended can go there too. Have heard so many complaining over the years at guest services that their little ones are scared, unbelievable, seen many kids crying their eyes out, being removed from houses as they are terrified. Pushchairs galore on many occasions.



LOL.......WELL SAID.




schumigirl said:


> We should petition them to go back to the older themes where you could get the bejeesus scared out of you!!



Exactly.......that was the idea behind the event for sure.


----------



## Robo56

Looking forward to HHN this year.

A little visit back to Carey Ohio.


----------



## keishashadow

Ahh, pumpkin trees!  IMO the perfect touch for that corner of HHN with a fitting scare zone. 

Speaking of, thot just crossed my mind, really hope they do have scare zones this year!  Wonder if they might just do the static types with scareactors inside sets/distanced without roaming ones this year. Hmmm



Robo56 said:


> I think Universal is going to have to come up with a better way to discourage parents from bringing their children under the required age limit to HHN.


Have never seen an infant there, horrific.  Way to easy to stumble, etc. and harm the child.  

No idea how the situation will be during the fall as to any covid modifications as to crowds, if any.

If they are going to limit the number of patrons each night for covid protocols, I do expect to see pricing bump up.  They have to honor the BOGO night free tix already purchased, might not offer the same discounted multi-day tix we are accustomed to seeing.
Accordingly, just might be the year we see less tweens or even younger in attendance due to economics.

If WDW doesn’t offer some form of MNSSHP, i dread the idea of how many will drive up the road for HHN.  Then, do nothing but complain about it.   We love both events. However, HHN is absolutely _not _appropriate for children.  Offer a daytime, for-fee experience of some sort or transform a section of IoA geared to children if they want to churn a few extra bucks vs morphing to cater to their level of maturity.


----------



## Monykalyn

keishashadow said:


> Offer a daytime, for-fee experience of some sort or transform a section of IoA geared to children if they want to churn a few extra bucks vs morphing to cater to their level of maturity.


Kinda surprised they haven't done something like this already? And then enforce the age limit-yeah people will complain but not everything has to be for everyone all the time. Even if a modified version of Trick n treating, scavenger hunt, etc.


----------



## keishashadow

Monykalyn said:


> not everything has to be for everyone all the time


----------



## macraven

I called and was told the bogo purchased in 2020 would be honored for 2021 hhn

I bought two sets of them last year before the event was cancelled


----------



## tony67

I do agree with other folks talking about HHN being watered down over the last few years.

As the story goes NBC\Universal\Xfinity executives were not too pleased with the drunken rowdiness that was going on.   I suspect that is why the nurses selling IVs are gone and they are selling way more watered down drinks. 

On top of that was at least one incident of SAs being hurt - and I'm sure there were (many) more.

Also having Stranger Things as the cornerstone brought in a very different audience - and unfortunately a much younger crowd - and yes that included toddlers!

Even the scare zones seem much more watered down - they became more a selfie opportunity than a scare zone.
I used to be able to sit and have a drink and watch for quite a while people losing their minds being chased etc.. and now its just people getting selfies for the most part.

Many of the small details that used to go into a house are gone and replaced by social media posts.
I remember going on the Behind the Scenes tours and being boggled by the small details no one would ever see.
Last HHN that was just not there - it was replaced by background on social media and simulated tweets etc...
I still enjoyed the Behind the Scenes tour - but was not as "cool" - again was more of a chance to take photos then anything

Pre-Covid there was a lot of talk among regulars of that being the last year they would go if things did not get better
There is a series of some sort on you tube that I watched that covered each period - its amazing to remember what it was and where it is now. 

Definitely looking forward to HHN regardless - I suspect most of us will give them a bit of a pass this year as we will take whatever we can get for HHN after last year.    2022 - that's a different story.


----------



## keishashadow

Tony Thoughtful post  


tony67 said:


> As the story goes NBC\Universal\Xfinity executives were not too pleased with the drunken rowdiness that was going on. I suspect that is why the nurses selling IVs are gone and they are selling way more watered down drinks.


Can’t remember if the nurses disappeared the same year, or shortly thereafter ST?

Not my thing, did find the nurse presence amusing.  easy enough to avoid if desired, not like they were carnies calling in the rubes to the blood bags.

Most nurses I know have seen it all & have an uber-realistic view of the world. Have developed thick skins dealing with stuff most of us will never experience. I find hard to believe they’d be offended by this portrayal when the whole sexy nurse costume thing is so big on halloween.


tony67 said:


> Also having Stranger Things as the cornerstone brought in a very different audience - and unfortunately a much younger crowd - and yes that included toddlers!


Management could’ve easily shut that down at the gates.  I firmly place the blame there.  


tony67 said:


> Even the scare zones seem much more watered down - they became more a selfie opportunity than a scare zone.
> I used to be able to sit and have a drink and watch for quite a while people losing their minds being chased etc.. and now its just people getting selfies for the most part.


Casting demographics seemed to dramatically change several years ago.  My understanding is auditions don’t necessarily favor the veterans from the past years, specific physical characteristics seem to be more of a factor



tony67 said:


> I still enjoyed the Behind the Scenes tour - but was not as "cool" - again was more of a chance to take photos then anything



No complaints from me for ours in 2019 even though we had a noob guide.  What he lacked in experience, he more than made up for with enthusiasm.  If he didn’t know something, he tried to find it out.  Do think said guide can make all the difference on the tours.



tony67 said:


> Definitely looking forward to HHN regardless - I suspect most of us will give them a bit of a pass this year as we will take whatever we can get for HHN after last year. 2022 - that's a different story.


I scratch my head at those who complained at the ‘free’ offerings last year.  Shocked they offered anything, was very appreciative of the experience.  Best overall HHN shop I’ve seen.

This year they need to be careful on many fronts as to presentation.  I 100% expect the craftsmanship & story-telling to be stellar. No excuses there, they’ve had two years to get it right.  

Just no idea how they will manage the crowd, offer scarezones, handle the whole conga line entrance to the houses.


----------



## tony67

keishashadow said:


> Most nurses I know have seen it all & have an uber-realistic view of the world. Have developed thick skins dealing with stuff most of us will never experience. I find hard to believe they’d be offended by this portrayal when the whole sexy nurse costume thing is so big on halloween.


I think this may have been more to do with alcohol - maybe not - never tried the things to be honest



keishashadow said:


> Management could’ve easily shut that down at the gates.  I firmly place the blame there.


Yeah - agree -but they did not want to turn any $$$ away



keishashadow said:


> No complaints from me for ours in 2019 even though we had a noob guide.  What he lacked in experience, he more than made up for with enthusiasm.  If he didn’t know something, he tried to find it out.  Do think said guide can make all the difference on the tours.


I felt there were small details that just were not there anymore - nothing to do with the guides - these details just did not exist anymore for them to show.



keishashadow said:


> I scratch my head at those who complained at the ‘free’ offerings last year.  Shocked they offered anything, was very appreciative of the experience.  Best overall HHN shop I’ve seen.


I was commenting on it being cancelled - wish I could have gone down for the free stuff and appreciate they did anything.



keishashadow said:


> Just no idea how they will manage the crowd, offer scarezones, handle the whole conga line entrance to the houses.


yes it will be interesting to say the least - a lot has to do with the next few months and how things go - lets hope for the best


----------



## shh

Lynne G said:


> still have that BOGO from last year. Did not ask for a refund.


good for you. Shoulda kept mine. shoulda...woulda...coulda. Oh well...interested to see what tic offerings they'll have this year.


----------



## MinnieMSue

Most nurses I know including myself would love to see the IV nurses at HHN. We are hoping to go this year for our first time if I can get a decent flight and a long weekend off when my teen doesn’t have a band comp. And FYI we actually live near Carey Ohio so I love how they use that town in it.


----------



## keishashadow

MinnieMSue said:


> Most nurses I know including myself would love to see the IV nurses at HHN. We are hoping to go this year for our first time if I can get a decent flight and a long weekend off when my teen doesn’t have a band comp. And FYI we actually live near Carey Ohio so I love how they use that town in it.


Good to hear.  After i posted thot crossed my mind I may have stepped in a big pile of it

Couple of hours from Carey, tried to get the DH to side track on way to Cedar point.  Didn’t happen, did i miss anything? Lol.


----------



## imprint

Heads up regarding Southwest flights: they are on sale now!  Earlier than they originally said.


----------



## Robo56

keishashadow said:


> Most nurses I know have seen it all & have an uber-realistic view of the world. Have developed thick skins dealing with stuff most of us will never experience. I find hard to believe they’d be offended by this portrayal when the whole sexy nurse costume thing is so big on halloween.



You know me I’am a retired RN and not offended at all. Bring back the bloody Nurses with the IV bags.


----------



## keishashadow

imprint said:


> Heads up regarding Southwest flights: they are on sale now!  Earlier than they originally said.


Did you find good rates? Appears to be new trend for my market which always had great pricing in the past.  have been consistently so high out of the gate for my market this year, likely due to so many people with unredeemed covid cancelled points from the last year burning a hole in their pockets.


----------



## Robo56

Keeping the HHN dreams alive.


Entrance to one of my favorite houses of all time “The Fallen”.




How about being scared by a massive teddy bear.....LOL


Stranger Things


----------



## keishashadow

Robbie - is that ST pic of the house or the pop up they had at Cabana Bay?  Either way, great pics!


----------



## imprint

keishashadow said:


> Did you find good rates? Appears to be new trend for my market which always had great pricing in the past.  have been consistently so high out of the gate for my market this year, likely due to so many people with unredeemed covid cancelled points from the last year burning a hole in their pockets.


Prices were a little higher than what I'd expect this early, but not outrageous. The return flight is always more expensive and sells out quicker than flight there. I used points, and if prices happen to drop, I can rebook. Definitely higher than the flights I had booked last year though.


----------



## MinnieMSue

keishashadow said:


> Good to hear.  After i posted thot crossed my mind I may have stepped in a big pile of it
> 
> Couple of hours from Carey, tried to get the DH to side track on way to Cedar point.  Didn’t happen, did i miss anything? Lol.



nah not much to see there. We go to a non-denominational Christmas concert in an amazing Catholic shrine there - this tiny town with this gorgeous shrine. Not so halloween horror though lol.
i don’t know if my hospital is giving me Labor Day weekend off which is probably the only time we can go but I have been checking southwest flights and they are cheaper now than when they opened. Can’t really purchase until I know if I get the time off.


----------



## moanaofmotunui

Hi. I was wondering if you guys could help me out with a couple of questions please?

My family are seasoned Orlando veterans that know the parks inside out and usually travel June/July time with the 4th July normally covered in that time period so we know how to deal with crowds and heat. Unfortunately because of Covid we’ve had to move our trip back to 17th Oct – 14th Nov this year as long as all things go to plan but I feel like a total newbie again with having no experience with this time of year and not going since all of the new changes that have taken place the last 12 months.

We’ve already purchased Premier Annual Passes that include Halloween Horror Nights tickets in the recent deal they had and I was just wondering how exactly that would work and if there’s anything extra we need to do to get those tickets?
We currently have a one night stay booked at Hard Rock Hotel that we’ve already moved twice and don’t really want to have to move again and we were hoping to go to Halloween Horror Nights that night (27th Oct). I know it says select nights but where would I find out when those nights are in case I do have to move our stay a week earlier again? Also what exactly should we expect this time or is it still too early to know yet? I know they did some of the houses in the day last year but I was just wondering if anyone here had experiences with the changes they made last year as I’m not expecting it to be usual fanfare this year either.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## keishashadow

The one night HHN tix perk has been offered for some time with the Premier pass.  Believe last year they substituted a one day park tix. 

Probably a good idea to call PH line & verify if they’ve determined the select nights that are excluded.

https://orlando.halloweenhorrornights.com/site/hhn/products/special-offer1/index.html


----------



## keishashadow

FYI, updated post #16...confirmation as to U honoring tickets/packages not refunded from 2020

Guests who purchased tickets or packages for the cancelled Halloween Horror Nights 2020 event and did not request a full refund will be able to use their tickets or packages to visit the 2021 event. More details on how guests can use their tickets for Halloween Horror Nights 2021 will be shared in the months ahead


----------



## mamapenguin

moanaofmotunui said:


> Hi. I was wondering if you guys could help me out with a couple of questions please?
> 
> My family are seasoned Orlando veterans that know the parks inside out and usually travel June/July time with the 4th July normally covered in that time period so we know how to deal with crowds and heat. Unfortunately because of Covid we’ve had to move our trip back to 17th Oct – 14th Nov this year as long as all things go to plan but I feel like a total newbie again with having no experience with this time of year and not going since all of the new changes that have taken place the last 12 months.
> 
> We’ve already purchased Premier Annual Passes that include Halloween Horror Nights tickets in the recent deal they had and I was just wondering how exactly that would work and if there’s anything extra we need to do to get those tickets?
> We currently have a one night stay booked at Hard Rock Hotel that we’ve already moved twice and don’t really want to have to move again and we were hoping to go to Halloween Horror Nights that night (27th Oct). I know it says select nights but where would I find out when those nights are in case I do have to move our stay a week earlier again? Also what exactly should we expect this time or is it still too early to know yet? I know they did some of the houses in the day last year but I was just wondering if anyone here had experiences with the changes they made last year as I’m not expecting it to be usual fanfare this year either.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!


We used our free night in 2018 and they just scanned our APs , we were already in the park from that day and scanned into the holding area by Finnigan’s ( I think that’s what it’s called). The website will list the days that the Premier’s free HHN are available. I can’t wait to see the list this year, so I can plan for other nights. I hope we get more information soon.


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> FYI, updated post #16...confirmation as to U honoring tickets/packages not refunded from 2020
> 
> Guests who purchased tickets or packages for the cancelled Halloween Horror Nights 2020 event and did not request a full refund will be able to use their tickets or packages to visit the 2021 event. More details on how guests can use their tickets for Halloween Horror Nights 2021 will be shared in the months ahead


I had paid for 2 sets of BOGO last year the day before UO announced hhn was cancelled last year

Received a call and was told I could get a refund or I could use them four nights for hhn 2021.

It is one thing less I have to order this year for hhn

I have my confirmation number for the tickets and was told that is all I need for picking them up this coming September


----------



## heidijanesmith

I might be in the minority here, but I really do not tolerate masks very well. Even the paper throw away ones. I have tried about every kind, every strap, the silicone spacer..... you name it.

I can hardly handle the mask wearing last summer in my home town, we have heat and humidity, but nothing like Orlando humidity in Sept!

I saw they are not stating the mask policy yet. I could handle them in the houses as they are cool.

Wondering if they will reduce restrictions by then. I know it's crazy to predict. But if the current mask guidelines are in effect, that will count me out of going to HHN this year  

Have any of you guys heard any rumors or have thoughts about possible mask scenarios for HHN?


----------



## macraven

I have had both doses of Moderna and will continue to wear a mask especially for UO/HHN

I’m not one to take even a 5% chance to be exposed  to a virus


----------



## Cottoncandylove

"Also having Stranger Things as the cornerstone brought in a very different audience - and unfortunately a much younger crowd - and yes that included toddlers!"


That's so funny! I must have the only teen who actually doesn't care for stranger things. She was more into the classic monsters. Dracula,  Frankenstein...she loved that house. Lol


----------



## keishashadow

heidijanesmith said:


> might be in the minority here, but I really do not tolerate masks very well. Even the paper throw away ones. I have tried about every kind, every strap, the silicone spacer..... you name it.


Many of us here managed nicely last September/October in the humidity.  Mind over matter, the parks were open, we were there lol 

Have yet to meet anyone who enjoys wearing a mask.  Most tend to get acclimated the more they diligently wear them 

even those I know with underlying medical conditions (such as respiratory issues) manage well enough, realizing they need to don them to protect others

it’s especially a courtesy to the employees at the parks IMO

As I understand it, the parks are private property, & can call their own shots no matter what the state decrees



Cottoncandylove said:


> That's so funny! I must have the only teen who actually doesn't care for stranger things. She was more into the classic monsters. Dracula, Frankenstein...she loved that house. Lol


Love ST, the classic monsters & everything in between


----------



## tony67

Cottoncandylove said:


> That's so funny! I must have the only teen who actually doesn't care for stranger things. She was more into the classic monsters. Dracula,  Frankenstein...she loved that house. Lol


Yeah - I am a fan of both - classic monsters more so - but first season of ST was pretty good - as with many things as it went on it went down hill IMO.  But it defiantly brought in a much younger crowd than previous years - and I'm sure it made Universal a ton of money - it also seemed much busier than previous years



heidijanesmith said:


> I might be in the minority here, but I really do not tolerate masks very well. Even the paper throw away ones. I have tried about every kind, every strap, the silicone spacer..... you name it.
> 
> I can hardly handle the mask wearing last summer in my home town, we have heat and humidity, but nothing like Orlando humidity in Sept!
> 
> I saw they are not stating the mask policy yet. I could handle them in the houses as they are cool.
> 
> Wondering if they will reduce restrictions by then. I know it's crazy to predict. But if the current mask guidelines are in effect, that will count me out of going to HHN this year
> 
> Have any of you guys heard any rumors or have thoughts about possible mask scenarios for HHN?


Im not looking forward to it - pretty much the only time I have to wear a mask is walking from a car to a restaurant or into the local DIY store.
I suspect it wont be changed by HHN - its too much of a risk for Universal and they are having no issues filling the place to their capacity with masks - more likely they keep masks and increase capacity.   
That said with what I have seen online for Easter week - I cant imaging they could increase it all that much - it looks pretty packed to me

Will need to see what the rules around masks are - I pretty much only use a bandana - which is not allowed.



macraven said:


> I’m not one to take even a 5% chance to be exposed  to a virus


Everyone's risk tolerance is different no doubt.  At this point I have had 4 "exposures" and not been sick - they all happened on my property - people coming to do work etc... and my kid is an essential worker so he has also had an exposure and not been sick.   
I feel like I am having to self quarantine every other week till I get test results - wearing a mask does not change that - no doubt I have been lucky (knock on wood) or had a mild case early on - never got around to getting the antibody test.

Anyway masks or no masks Ill be at HHN and deal with it and it will most likely be required - it will be more of a challenge for those of us that rarely wear masks.
As someone else said - if you want to enter their parks you have to follow their rules.
I would like to see them offer tests on property somewhere - that would be a big help to those of us that have to be tested before we return home - thats one of the reasons I have had to cancel my last three trips.
Oh - and even if you have the vaccine you have to be tested to return to/ travel from several states.


----------



## keishashadow

tony67 said:


> thats one of the reasons I have had to cancel my last three trips.
> Oh - and even if you have the vaccine you have to be tested to return to/ travel from several states.


FYI Since November multiple drug stores near U offer scheduled testing appointments. Quick, easy & if ur insurance doesn’t cover it, free


----------



## tony67

keishashadow said:


> FYI Since November multiple drug stores near U offer scheduled testing appointments. Quick, easy & if ur insurance doesn’t cover it, free


Good to know - thanks -   I had assumed that but have not looked too hard - I also assumed they are not in walking distance - can get an uber I guess


----------



## heidijanesmith

tony67 said:


> Im not looking forward to it - pretty much the only time I have to wear a mask is walking from a car to a restaurant or into the local DIY store.
> I suspect it wont be changed by HHN - its too much of a risk for Universal and they are having no issues filling the place to their capacity with masks - more likely they keep masks and increase capacity.
> That said with what I have seen online for Easter week - I cant imaging they could increase it all that much - it looks pretty packed to me
> 
> Will need to see what the rules around masks are - I pretty much only use a bandana - which is not allowed.
> 
> 
> Everyone's risk tolerance is different no doubt.  At this point I have had 4 "exposures" and not been sick - they all happened on my property - people coming to do work etc... and my kid is an essential worker so he has also had an exposure and not been sick.
> I feel like I am having to self quarantine every other week till I get test results - wearing a mask does not change that - no doubt I have been lucky (knock on wood) or had a mild case early on - never got around to getting the antibody test.
> 
> Anyway masks or no masks Ill be at HHN and deal with it and it will most likely be required - it will be more of a challenge for those of us that rarely wear masks.
> As someone else said - if you want to enter their parks you have to follow their rules.
> I would like to see them offer tests on property somewhere - that would be a big help to those of us that have to be tested before we return home - thats one of the reasons I have had to cancel my last three trips.
> Oh - and even if you have the vaccine you have to be tested to return to/ travel from several states.



Great insight!  My father is 87 and has many health problems, so I wear a mask daily as I am his primary care giver. I just have a hard time wearing one in the heat/humidity. HHN is one of our families top vacations, so we would like to go if at all possible.


----------



## Rusty2rules

Hi gang! Hopefully this is the right place to ask this. Let me preface this by saying (A) I've never been to Universal Orlando, so there's that, and (B) I have no intention of attending HHN. That stuff scares the bejesus out of me! LOL  Sorry.  I'm sure they close the park(s) early on the nights HHN occurs. Of course, I'll be there for two days and HHN is both nights. (insert rolling eyeballs here)  My question is (assuming they close the park early), do they close both Universal Studios and Islands of Adventure early, or just one? Thank you for any help you can offer. I hope you all have a great time!


----------



## macraven

The park that holds hhn is the only one closing at 5:00
IOA time period is not effected


----------



## Rusty2rules

macraven said:


> The park that holds hhn is the only one closing at 5:00
> IOA time period is not effected



Thank you!


----------



## Monykalyn

RE:masks-I am soooo over them-to the point (fully vaxed since early Feb) that I drove to nearby town that dropped mask mandate so I could grocery shop maskless today. Strangely-masks at UO don't bother me. Even in heat/humidity-we went shortly after opening last June, again in August, November, January...weird but really I think it's a different scenario so tend to forget more that they are there. That said-I'd bet UO drops masks except while in line for something-ie mask up while going through a house, shopping, but walking around ok. The whole point of vax is to get back to normal, vaxed don't transmit, and at some point-YOU have to be responsible for YOU. Highest transmission risk will always be indoors.


----------



## Robo56

keishashadow said:


> Robbie - is that ST pic of the house or the pop up they had at Cabana Bay? Either way, great pics!




If I remember correctly it’s the House.


----------



## Robo56

Keeping the HHN dream alive.


----------



## vrajewski10513

imprint said:


> Prices were a little higher than what I'd expect this early, but not outrageous. The return flight is always more expensive and sells out quicker than flight there. I used points, and if prices happen to drop, I can rebook. Definitely higher than the flights I had booked last year though.


Ours were $149 down, and $119 home. My brother (even though I warned him) waited until a few days ago to book his and they had shot up to $190 down and $159 home.  The original price is right about on par with what we have spent in prior years so, not too bad in my book! Now, hopefully, they're not still moving around and cancelling flights by the fall. 



heidijanesmith said:


> I might be in the minority here, but I really do not tolerate masks very well. Even the paper throw away ones. I have tried about every kind, every strap, the silicone spacer..... you name it.
> 
> I can hardly handle the mask wearing last summer in my home town, we have heat and humidity, but nothing like Orlando humidity in Sept!
> 
> I saw they are not stating the mask policy yet. I could handle them in the houses as they are cool.
> 
> Wondering if they will reduce restrictions by then. I know it's crazy to predict. But if the current mask guidelines are in effect, that will count me out of going to HHN this year
> 
> Have any of you guys heard any rumors or have thoughts about possible mask scenarios for HHN?


I don't think they will mention any possible changes to mask wearing until they're officially ready to make that change... and I dont think there will be any changes prior to HHN. Even with the vaxx things are still so fluid, its hard to make a call for any date in the future. 



tony67 said:


> I would like to see them offer tests on property somewhere - that would be a big help to those of us that have to be tested before we return home - thats one of the reasons I have had to cancel my last three trips.


I'm glad that NY changed the testing procedures for flying. My whole family is vaccinated, so if seems silly to have to get tested before we leave Florida, when we come home to NY and stay home for however many days after our trip. We would need to cut 3 days off our trip if that was still the case. 

 I know its such a hot button topic, but if either presenting proof of a vaccination, or having a rapid test done with a negative result to enter the event means we didn't have to wear masks I would be all for it! 



Monykalyn said:


> RE:masks-I am soooo over them-to the point (fully vaxed since early Feb) that I drove to nearby town that dropped mask mandate so I could grocery shop maskless today. Strangely-masks at UO don't bother me. Even in heat/humidity-we went shortly after opening last June, again in August, November, January...weird but really I think it's a different scenario so tend to forget more that they are there. That said-I'd bet UO drops masks except while in line for something-ie mask up while going through a house, shopping, but walking around ok. The whole point of vax is to get back to normal, vaxed don't transmit, and at some point-YOU have to be responsible for YOU. Highest transmission risk will always be indoors.


My mom says that last sentiment all the time. I'm wondering if the hesitancy is due to the lack of vaccines available for kids? Maybe once that is possible it will move more towards personal responsibility. 


ANYWHO- thank you keishashadow for starting this thread! I can't wait for the announcements to start rolling in!! We're fairly new to the event (attended 26-28). I had a newborn during the 2019 season so I wasn't able to make the trip and was heartbroken to have to cancel our 2020 trip. I am more ready than ever to get back into the fog!!!


----------



## Dano the Pirate

The first HHN30 dates have been posted


----------



## keishashadow

Dano the Pirate said:


> The first HHN30 dates have been posted


Thanks for sharing, they’ve been out for some time, see post #2


----------



## Dano the Pirate

keishashadow said:


> Thanks for sharing, they’ve been out for some time, see post #2


color change threw me off


----------



## keishashadow

Dano the Pirate said:


> color change threw me off


It’s all good, we are all starved for more information!   

Throw us a bone please!  Especially as it comes to ticket info (types & prices they will offer this year).


----------



## mamapenguin

Does anyone have any idea when premier pass holder dates will be announced and or ticket sale information?


----------



## leiaorgana

mamapenguin said:


> Does anyone have any idea when premier pass holder dates will be announced and or ticket sale information?



I asked on the AP Facebook page the other week and they said they hadn’t been decided yet


----------



## tstidm1

I’m a first timer to HHN and booked for 8/29-9/5. Great package price ($1200 for day tix and room at Cabana Bay). I know I will have only two nights. I know about Stay and Scream, but what other things would make my first timer better. How would you handle the daytime for HHN? I rarely go past 11 PM, so conserving energy is highest priority. Would you take off days to save Day ticket days for HHN? There’s a lot that can change (Could be full virtual queue for example), so I look forward to your thoughts.


----------



## keishashadow

tstidm1 said:


> How would you handle the daytime for HHN? I rarely go past 11 PM, so conserving energy is highest priority. Would you take off days to save Day ticket days for HHN?


No idea if that’s a great rate, have never seen a package price beat a (seasonal) APH rate.

Do prefer to ‘stay & scream’, a combo of wanting to avoid dealing with the gate crowd & being able to get a jump on the houses

those nights we rarely arrive at parks before 2pm. It’s just too long of a day otherwise for us...especially, if doing consecutive nights. 

No right or wrong way, just need to find your comfort zone. Have fun planning


----------



## Dano the Pirate

For HHN they close the park at 4pm and had to return at 6 pm


----------



## shh

really curious if they'll do stay and scream this year. I love it, but those corrals sure do fill up and even packed tight, lines wrap around the block. But I guess it's equally as crowded lining up at the front gates for opening. Will masks and vaccinated folks be enough to move fwd with S&S or will park officials decide to skip it this year....interested to see.


----------



## mamapenguin

Did I read somewhere about a resort entry line? Our plane doesn’t land until 3:30 in the afternoon so we couldn’t possibly be in the park before 4:00. Is that my best option for entry if we go on our first night?


----------



## Dano the Pirate

I don’t think it really matters where you am start as long as you have a plan. 
For me, HHN has become a minimum 2 visit event.
The last time I was able to run through all of the attractions in one night was HHN25.
Since then the event has gotten so crowded and sold so many fast passes that there was little difference in the regular and express lines


----------



## tstidm1

Dano the Pirate said:


> I don’t think it really matters where you am start as long as you have a plan.
> For me, HHN has become a minimum 2 visit event.
> The last time I was able to run through all of the attractions in one night was HHN25.
> Since then the event has gotten so crowded and sold so many fast passes that there was little difference in the regular and express lines



I wonder if they end stay and scream queues or end up in Citywalk. They do virtual queues for all houses through the app. I wouldn’t be surprised if they close main park out earlier (say 4 PM) and make everyone re-enter for social distancing. We could be normal and we could be with a very different event. It depends on the next 60 days.


----------



## keishashadow

mamapenguin said:


> Did I read somewhere about a resort entry line? Our plane doesn’t land until 3:30 in the afternoon so we couldn’t possibly be in the park before 4:00. Is that my best option for entry if we go on our first night?


Allow more like 2hours min to hit parks factoring in luggage, commute & hotel check in/bag drop

In past a sep line for onsite guests


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  Yay Keisha, thanks for starting this thread.  

Yeah, I’m so used to wearing a mask, and will be fully vaccinated next week, but don’t mind if I have to wear a mask for HHN to enter the houses and I won’t complain. Did wear a mask in the two houses last year, that was so nice of them to have them open, and I did not think wearing it took away anything from enjoying those houses.  I did like the plexiglass, as I’m a horror wimp sometimes.


----------



## imprint

Lynne G said:


> Woot!  Yay Keisha, thanks for starting this thread.
> 
> Yeah, I’m so used to wearing a mask, and will be fully vaccinated next week, but don’t mind if I have to wear a mask for HHN to enter the houses and I won’t complain. Did wear a mask in the two houses last year, that was so nice of them to have them open, and I did not think wearing it took away anything from enjoying those houses.  I did like the plexiglass, as I’m a horror wimp sometimes.



Like you, I don't mind if I have to wear a mask in the house, if that's what it takes to make it happen.  My concern is that I'm used to glancing down a lot to see my feet distance from the person in front of me (usually my wife or kid, though).  When I'm wearing a mask, I'm surprised at how much by downward peripheral vision is blocked.  In the dark houses, it might be worse, but if that's what it takes, then I'm still ready to do it.


----------



## Leia's Mom

Our days in October are moving (for great reasons).  Any thoughts on how far in advance you need to book a private tour or the public private tour?  I've only done it once (a wonderful person here  allowed me and my daughter in on their private tour), but it is something I definitely want to consider this year.


----------



## macraven

I usually book the first week tours are released 
Many have waited until August when booking a tour

Some secure flights/ travel and /or hotel room first before locking into the hhn paid events


----------



## keishashadow

tstidm1 said:


> I wonder if they end stay and scream queues or end up in Citywalk. They do virtual queues for all houses through the app


I’m thinking things are going to loosen up rapidly going forward.

Just back from the parks. One day it was 6 feet distancing, skipping a row between shows & one ‘party’ per row of ride vehicles.  

The very next, down to 3 feet distancing, two seats between parties and several ride vehicles DH & I were seated right next to another couple.



tstidm1 said:


> I wouldn’t be surprised if they close main park out earlier (say 4 PM) and make everyone re-enter for social distancing.


don’t see them eliminating stay & scream, do think they might limit the number of people they permit to remain in the parks and revise the holding areas.  Pehaps, only those who purchase a dinner sort of thing & move the start time of the event up. 

Timed entry tix might be another option to consider.  Even some sort of multi-night option, possibly starting several hours later for the night owls.

U is nothing but creative when it comes to HHN ticket options.  They got this.  



imprint said:


> Like you, I don't mind if I have to wear a mask in the house, if that's what it takes to make it happen.  My concern is that I'm used to glancing down a lot to see my feet distance from the person in front of me (usually my wife or kid, though).  When I'm wearing a mask, I'm surprised at how much by downward peripheral vision is blocked.  In the dark houses, it might be worse, but if that's what it takes, then I'm still ready to do it.


they might attempt to send in individual groups. Would probably need more staff to keep them moving in the houses.


----------



## mamamelody2

So I have never been to UOR at all, let alone HHN, but am looking into an October trip.
I know my kids and husband would love it. I'm not so sure myself. LOL.

Anyway, I have looked all over but don't see it:  what are the actual hours of the event??  Am I blind?  Looks like starts at 6, but when does it end?


----------



## imprint

mamamelody2 said:


> So I have never been to UOR at all, let alone HHN, but am looking into an October trip.
> I know my kids and husband would love it. I'm not so sure myself. LOL.
> 
> Anyway, I have looked all over but don't see it:  what are the actual hours of the event??  Am I blind?  Looks like starts at 6, but when does it end?



1:00 am or 2:00 am depending on the day.  There's a bunch of HHN info in the posts here on page 1 and in previous year threads (I believe some are linked on the first page of this thread too.  Another good source of information is at Orlando Informer's HHN info page.


----------



## vrajewski10513

tstidm1 said:


> Would you take off days to save Day ticket days for HHN?


I wouldn't... since the days you're going to be attending are opening weekend days I would count on doing Stay N Scream, which you can't do without a daytime ticket.  I would just do the parks early in the day then head back to the hotel to relax in the early afternoon, maybe take a nap then get back to the parks before they close to get into Stay n Scream.


----------



## shh

keishashadow said:


> ehaps, only those who purchase a dinner sort of thing & move the start time of the event up.


I usually dislike upsells/additional packages on top of a separate hard tic event, but love the idea of this. 

Would love to book a confirmed ressie at Louies or Finnegans with guaranteed limited access stay & scream as part of the deal. I'd definitely pay for that! (A little like Disney's candlight procession dinner packages- which aren't a bad deal either as far as upsell packages go.)


----------



## mamamelody2

imprint said:


> 1:00 am or 2:00 am depending on the day.  There's a bunch of HHN info in the posts here on page 1 and in previous year threads (I believe some are linked on the first page of this thread too.  Another good source of information is at Orlando Informer's HHN info page.



Thanks so much for the info!  I read this sticky as well as the 2019 one, and the Orlando Informer page, plus a few more, and there was nothing about ending time for the event.


----------



## macraven

In 2019, Wednesday hhn closed at midnight in the first few weeks of hhn

It’s not usually crowded early in the hhn season for that night 

No idea if the Wednesday will have a midnight closing this year


----------



## vrajewski10513

So, I understand if they are delaying any more announcements due to the hype around Velocicoaster.. I know they want all eyes on that for the time being.. but that doesn't officially open until June 10th which is almost 3 months between announcements! Heck, i'd be ecstatic with a ticket announcement at this point!


----------



## FoxC63

DH, DS and I are booked for late October.  We've also invited DS's friend, Dan the Man, who has never been on a plane  This will all be so much fun!  

Thank you @keishashadow for this thread!


----------



## FoxC63




----------



## mamapenguin

vrajewski10513 said:


> So, I understand if they are delaying any more announcements due to the hype around Velocicoaster.. I know they want all eyes on that for the time being.. but that doesn't officially open until June 10th which is almost 3 months between announcements! Heck, i'd be ecstatic with a ticket announcement at this point!


I agree, but I still wish they’d give us something, maybe house #2?  We are going in July and October, but most hyped for HHN 30, one of my daughters has never been.


----------



## macraven

mamapenguin said:


> I agree, but I still wish they’d give us something, maybe house #2?  We are going in July and October, but most hyped for HHN 30, one of my daughters has never been.


There are maps for hhn 2021 houses up in other sites 
Many times they are accurate..


----------



## mamapenguin

macraven said:


> There are maps for hhn 2021 houses up in other sites
> Many times they are accurate..


Thank you. I have seen that, but wasn’t sure of the odds of them being accurate. Your confirmation is something 
I hope Sam is in a scare zone at least, since I don’t see Trick or Treat on the map…


----------



## macraven

mamapenguin said:


> Thank you. I have seen that, but wasn’t sure of the odds of them being accurate. Your confirmation is something
> I hope Sam is in a scare zone at least, since I don’t see Trick or Treat on the map…



Just use the maps that are circulating as possible houses
Changes will be made on the internet maps when more leaks are known

I’m not thrilled with that line up that has been posted but can agree on a few of them to be in the line up

What I have seen, has not wowed me but still plan on attending HHN


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> Just use the maps that are circulating as possible houses
> Changes will be made on the internet maps when more leaks are known


I posted the first one in sticky post #14, since it’s come up in conversation.


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> I posted the first one in sticky post #14, since it’s come up in conversation.


You sure did and now I see it in copy cat sites ...

You always keep one step ahead and are great with sharing all things of HHN !

Keisha is always on top of the game and gives us the scoops way in advance.


We can always count on her when it comes to HHN information!
( which it is why each year I have made her hhn threads a sticky)


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> Keisha is always on top of the game and gives us the scoops way in advance.


Haha thanks but, I defer to the hard-core sleuths among us fiends to keep us in the game.


----------



## shh

tics are really what I'm anxious about - that BOGO was so perfect for us and I get the feeling they may not offer it this year, other than honoring the ones already sold last year. BOGO has always been an early bird offer that ended in June. 

We only go for 2 or 3 nights tops and not til Oct, so our only choices may be multiple 1 day tics or the pricey frequent-fear type unlimited pass - which is kinda overkill for 2-3 days. (ha...no pun intended there.)


----------



## macraven

Yes they are honoring the bogo that were purchased last year 

I bought two sets of them so I have 4 nights for 2021
to use them


----------



## DarthEsquire

I am supposed to be in Orlando for 10 days in September so I am just hoping for a September pass as the night time hours would work well with free time at night.  Usually, I have to try to get everything done in one night instead so I do one of the public tours.


----------



## keishashadow

I thought the 2019, AP disc for Frequent Fear tix as being reasonably priced, just not quite as much as the BOGO deal

Generally, hate to compare the two parks, more specifically here; as I’m comparing two entirely different sorts of after hours events.

However, the standard FF was priced in same ballpark as one night of MNSSHP

In 2019:
FF = $105+
FF+ plus that included Friday’s = $140+
BOGO = $83+

will be somewhat surprised if BOGO tix are offered this year, along with sales of any multi day tix (unless a sharp change in pricing/offering).  Hope I’m wrong. All depends on then current covid protocols, if any


----------



## macraven

I called and was told my bogo that I bought last year before the park cancelled hhn, would be valid.

When the parks officially closed hhn last year, I received info from UO, the bogo would be honored for 2021

I had the option for a refund or use the hhn bogo for 2021

No idea if bogo will be sold for 2021, but they do plan to allow those with prepaid tickets to be used


----------



## mamamelody2

So do crowds generally drop off near the end of the night or are things busy right through to the end?


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> called and was told my bogo that I bought last year before the park cancelled hhn, would be valid.


U confirmed that, in writing last year too.  Put it in one of the posts on 1st page here for reference when i set this thread up.


----------



## macraven

Yes you did Keisha 

It is post #16


----------



## imprint

mamamelody2 said:


> So do crowds generally drop off near the end of the night or are things busy right through to the end?



Totally anecdotal response, but my experience is that some of the original houses might be less busy, but the marquee, IP houses are still busy until closing time.  Might be the days we were there though.


----------



## mamamelody2

imprint said:


> Totally anecdotal response, but my experience is that some of the original houses might be less busy, but the marquee, IP houses are still busy until closing time.  Might be the days we were there though.



Do the houses work like rides at closing time?  That is, as long as you get in line by closing time, you can go through?  Or do they close the lines early?


----------



## patster734

mamamelody2 said:


> Do the houses work like rides at closing time?  That is, as long as you get in line by closing time, you can go through?  Or do they close the lines early?



You can get in line right up to closing time, and you will get in the house.


----------



## mamamelody2

patster734 said:


> You can get in line right up to closing time, and you will get in the house.



Nice!  Thanks!


----------



## imprint

mamamelody2 said:


> Do the houses work like rides at closing time?  That is, as long as you get in line by closing time, you can go through?  Or do they close the lines early?


As others have said, previous experience is that as long as you get in line before they cut it off, you will get in the house.  I wouldn't wait until the last second though.  Good luck and have fun!


----------



## mamamelody2

So what do people think about the week of October 16-23?
Looks like that is the week sometimes referred to as "Hell week"?  That's forboding.
Thing is, my son has 3 days off that week, so wouldn't have to make up much school work.  It's his first year of high school and he does not like to get behind.
I did look at Orange, Osceola, and Seminole County school calendars and looks like both have no days off that week, unlike previous years.
We would do PBR for the first three nights to get EP, and hit the parks hard those days.  Then move to CBBR or maybe one of the Endless Summer resorts and do more sleeping in, pool time, then head to the parks for the evening.  We would like to do at least 2 nights of HHN.
Hotel prices are not awesome at this point.  Anybody think there's a chance of AP rates?


----------



## macraven

If any special room rate deals come out, think it would happen months from now 
Rooms are being booked steadily now for certain dates.

When hotel capacity is increased for bookings. might see better room rates

I booked last year for dates this fall to lock in with a rate I could live with

I’m seeing late September early October room
rates higher than last year 
But if more rooms are allowed to be released, and not booked, quite possible an adjustment of rates in order to fill the hotel rooms

No idea what the projected capacity level is set at.
It’s more than 3.5 months before hhn begins .


----------



## macraven

mamamelody2 said:


> So what do people think about the week of October 16-23?
> Looks like that is the week sometimes referred to as "Hell week"?  That's forboding.



I always leave UO for home day before Columbus Day
Found the parks too crowded for me on Columbus Day 
Stayed for it twice and avoided it ever since.

Hopefully others will be able to share with you for crowd levels for the time period you asked about.


----------



## mamapenguin

I think a lot of schools have extra days off in October which may contribute to the crowds.


----------



## DizneyFamof4

When does the parks close for regular day guests?


----------



## macraven

During hhn dates, Studios closed at 5 but IOA is open to later closing time


----------



## vrajewski10513

mamamelody2 said:


> So what do people think about the week of October 16-23?
> Looks like that is the week sometimes referred to as "Hell week"?  That's forboding.
> Thing is, my son has 3 days off that week, so wouldn't have to make up much school work.  It's his first year of high school and he does not like to get behind.
> I did look at Orange, Osceola, and Seminole County school calendars and looks like both have no days off that week, unlike previous years.
> We would do PBR for the first three nights to get EP, and hit the parks hard those days.  Then move to CBBR or maybe one of the Endless Summer resorts and do more sleeping in, pool time, then head to the parks for the evening.  We would like to do at least 2 nights of HHN.
> Hotel prices are not awesome at this point.  Anybody think there's a chance of AP rates?


I pulled this from another forum....

_For reference, Colombus Day is 10/11 this year.

Orange, Seminole, Pinellas - 10/8
Brevard - 10/11
Osceola - 10/15
Polk, Volusia, Pasco - 10/18
Hillsborough - N/A(?)

So, we're looking at two hell weeks in a row this year (10/8-10/11 and 10/15-10/18) _

We only have a sitter for one night of our trip, so were doing Wednesday 10/20 with express pass in hopes of lower mid week crowds being able to get all the houses done.  Can you do the latter part of your trip for HHN? Based on the info above it seems it may be less busy?


----------



## mamapenguin

vrajewski10513 said:


> I pulled this from another forum....
> 
> _For reference, Colombus Day is 10/11 this year.
> 
> Orange, Seminole, Pinellas - 10/8
> Brevard - 10/11
> Osceola - 10/15
> Polk, Volusia, Pasco - 10/18
> Hillsborough - N/A(?)
> 
> So, we're looking at two hell weeks in a row this year (10/8-10/11 and 10/15-10/18) _
> 
> We only have a sitter for one night of our trip, so were doing Wednesday 10/20 with express pass in hopes of lower mid week crowds being able to get all the houses done.  Can you do the latter part of your trip for HHN? Based on the info above it seems it may be less busy?


Nice. We are there HW#1, as our district has a 4 day weekend. I knew RPR was a good idea! I wish Universal would sell me some HHN tickets already though…


----------



## mamamelody2

vrajewski10513 said:


> I pulled this from another forum....
> 
> _For reference, Colombus Day is 10/11 this year.
> 
> Orange, Seminole, Pinellas - 10/8
> Brevard - 10/11
> Osceola - 10/15
> Polk, Volusia, Pasco - 10/18
> Hillsborough - N/A(?)
> 
> So, we're looking at two hell weeks in a row this year (10/8-10/11 and 10/15-10/18) _
> 
> We only have a sitter for one night of our trip, so were doing Wednesday 10/20 with express pass in hopes of lower mid week crowds being able to get all the houses done.  Can you do the latter part of your trip for HHN? Based on the info above it seems it may be less busy?



Thanks for the info!  Very helpful!
We are planning to do HHN probably Wed/Thur or something like that, (depends what kind of tickets they offer and the price), so it seems it may work out fine!


----------



## macraven

Wednesday usually has less crowds 

If public tours are available, you may want to check those prices out

You will see all the houses and limited line waits.


----------



## sarah815

I could use some ideas for shirt designs for a family of 6 adults for HHN. We have done Harry Potter shirts for the last 6 trips and this time wanted to go the HHN theme. Any good ideas? We thought about a death eater shirt of some type but that is kind of still in the Harry Potter line.


----------



## keishashadow

mamapenguin said:


> I wish Universal would sell me some HHN tickets already though…
> [/QUOTE
> 
> You are not alone in your wait.
> 
> No inside scoop but, i’d be surprised if they don’t tweak the tix offerings this year
> 
> 
> 
> sarah815 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could use some ideas for shirt designs for a family of 6 adults for HHN. We have done Harry Potter shirts for the last 6 trips and this time wanted to go the HHN theme. Any good ideas? We thought about a death eater shirt of some type but that is kind of still in the Harry Potter line.
> 
> 
> 
> Can’t say i’ve Ever noticed that sort of group trip shirt during HHN.  Well, other than the personalized ones that the Chainsaw Wolf Group used to offer every year that were pretty awesome.  You’ll still spy them worn in the parks playing homage to the brigade of maniacs  if you look hard enough
> 
> If you come up with any interesting ideas be sure to share.
Click to expand...


----------



## vrajewski10513

keishashadow said:


> No inside scoop but, i’d be surprised if they don’t tweak the tix offerings this year



My sister was hoping for a BOGO, but I'd be very surprised if they have that as an offering this year. I think it will just be single tickets and the multi-night RoF and FFP.


----------



## mamapenguin

vrajewski10513 said:


> My sister was hoping for a BOGO, but I'd be very surprised if they have that as an offering this year. I think it will just be single tickets and the multi-night RoF and FFP.


I agree, I just want Universal to take my money already so I can plan around HHN.


----------



## macraven

vrajewski10513 said:


> My sister was hoping for a BOGO, but I'd be very surprised if they have that as an offering this year. I think it will just be single tickets and the multi-night RoF and FFP.


They are honoring the bogo that was purchased last year for this 2021 hhn year

I called to confirm that as I have two sets of the bogo
Bought them before it was announced no hhn last year 

I would guess bogo would be available to buy this year
as it would be in their system for usage


----------



## vrajewski10513

macraven said:


> They are honoring the bogo that was purchased last year for this 2021 hhn year
> 
> I called to confirm that as I have two sets of the bogo
> Bought them before it was announced no hhn last year
> 
> I would guess bogo would be available to buy this year
> as it would be in their system for usage



Oh , I know last year's are still valid. Last year the BOGO offer ended in June. This year, with us being more than halfway through May already, I just don't think it will happen. Hopefully I'm wrong though! I think alot of people who take shorter trips definitely benefit from the BOGO offer.


----------



## tony67

vrajewski10513 said:


> Oh , I know last year's are still valid. Last year the BOGO offer ended in June. This year, with us being more than halfway through May already, I just don't think it will happen. Hopefully I'm wrong though! I think alot of people who take shorter trips definitely benefit from the BOGO offer.


Yeah - Impossible to say - of course the BOGO gets people into the park multiple days spending money so thats not a bad thing.
I am hoping for Rush of Fear pass for September - but don't have high hopes either.
I usually go 6 or 7 nights so not having that really changes things.


----------



## shh

vrajewski10513 said:


> Oh , I know last year's are still valid. Last year the BOGO offer ended in June. This year, with us being more than halfway through May already, I just don't think it will happen. Hopefully I'm wrong though! I think alot of people who take shorter trips definitely benefit from the BOGO offer.


BOGO is so perfect for us as well - really hope they offer it this year. Otherwise, it's two single nite tics, I guess.


----------



## keishashadow

Hmmmm


----------



## mamapenguin

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 577105
> Hmmmm


What does that mean? They should sell tickets already….


----------



## keishashadow

mamapenguin said:


> What does that mean? They should sell tickets already….


How do I know?  lol

Could be something pending or just trying to create more of a buzz to keep people interested. Up to this point have been infuriatingly vague


----------



## patster734

If I were to guess, I suspect that it means that Sunday’s will stay open later for HHNs.  I believe in the past, it would end at midnight, but will probably close at 1 or 2 AM this year.


----------



## macraven

When I have gone, Sundays closed late in October 
Hhn closed at midnight on the Wednesdays I went to in September.

If ticket sales increase, I assume hhn hours would possibly increase

A few times I have been at hhn when hours were increased


----------



## keishashadow

patster734 said:


> If I were to guess, I suspect that it means that Sunday’s will stay open later for HHNs.  I believe in the past, it would end at midnight, but will probably close at 1 or 2 AM this year.



Well, they didn’t roll out any info, so you guys may be onto something there lol.  

I don’t think they’ll include that 1st sunday in September as many are clamoring


----------



## vrajewski10513

AP rates for most hotels are out for September and October!


----------



## macraven

vrajewski10513 said:


> AP rates for most hotels are out for September and October!



Saw it opened after 9 today but prices they listed did not beat what I previously booked for this fall.

There were no ap rates at RP for my dates.


----------



## Monykalyn

vrajewski10513 said:


> AP rates for most hotels are out for September and October!


Just saved $225 on Sapphire falls!! More money for other stuff!


----------



## AllyElly

Missed the queen rooms this morning.  Has anyone stayed in the queen suites at Royal Pacific?  We have 8 people, which it says they sleep, but only lists beds for 6.  Do you get 2 rollaways?


----------



## macraven

You can get the rollaways but believe there is a charge for them 
Someone will correct me if I am wrong about that


----------



## vrajewski10513

macraven said:


> You can get the rollaways but believe there is a charge for them
> Someone will correct me if I am wrong about that


Yes. I believe it's $25 per night


----------



## schumigirl

vrajewski10513 said:


> Yes. I believe it's $25 per night



$35 a night.......charge went up


----------



## vrajewski10513

Universals new updated mask policy....



I'm feeling very optimistic about a MOSTLY back to normal event!


----------



## soniam

How the heck did I miss this thread  Looking really promising for an HHN trip this year. Finally going to get my husband to go with us.


----------



## Monykalyn

We’ve used rollaways a couple times...have never been charged although of course YMMV.  There is supposed to be a charge.


----------



## Lynne G

Facebook AP page showed post from Universal HHN saying:  a holiday weekend is a great time to visit an abandoned camp and have fun at the lake.   Ooh, nice house announcement?


----------



## macraven

Lynne that usually is the case


----------



## mamapenguin

Lynne G said:


> Facebook AP page showed post from Universal HHN saying:  a holiday weekend is a great time to visit an abandoned camp and have fun at the lake.   Ooh, nice house announcement?


Crystal Lake?


----------



## Lynne G

Could be MamaP.  They have done lake stuff before.  I think it was 2018.  Hoping to see the other house announcements soon.


----------



## wmoon

What a great thread. HHN newbies here. We've just booked the 16th-23rd October. Coming from the UK if we are allowed by then. Loving the sound of the RIP tours full or 2 half ones.


----------



## Robo56

Keeping the HHN dream alive for 2021.


----------



## Jenn504

Hi, excited to be going this year. We are planning on two nights. sept 9 and 10. It is a Thursday and Friday. We would like to do a VIP tour one night and explore by ourselves the next night. My husband did the VIP tour several years ago since he had to go by himself to horror night while I watched the kids. He really enjoyed it. That has been our only experience with horror night. Would you recommend  the tour first night or explore first, then tour the next night. I know Friday might be a better use of the tour since it will be busier?  Would it be better to see everything the first night with the tour then we know what to focus on the next night. Is Friday that much busier than a Thursday night especially in  the beginning of September?  Thanks for any advice


----------



## macraven

Friday’s will draw more into the park


----------



## imprint

Jenn504 said:


> Hi, excited to be going this year. We are planning on two nights. sept 9 and 10. It is a Thursday and Friday. We would like to do a VIP tour one night and explore by ourselves the next night. My husband did the VIP tour several years ago since he had to go by himself to horror night while I watched the kids. He really enjoyed it. That has been our only experience with horror night. Would you recommend  the tour first night or explore first, then tour the next night. I know Friday might be a better use of the tour since it will be busier?  Would it be better to see everything the first night with the tour then we know what to focus on the next night. Is Friday that much busier than a Thursday night especially in  the beginning of September?  Thanks for any advice



As macraven said, Fridays are typically more crowded.  If it was me, I would go Thursday with a plan of houses (and shows if there are any) to visit in order of priority.  Then on Friday, I would get the RIP tour and relax knowing that we'd get to see all houses and a few rides (historical) along the way.  No doubt that's how I'd do it with a Thursday-Friday visit with one night being an RIP night.


----------



## heidijanesmith

Jenn504 said:


> Hi, excited to be going this year. We are planning on two nights. sept 9 and 10. It is a Thursday and Friday. We would like to do a VIP tour one night and explore by ourselves the next night. My husband did the VIP tour several years ago since he had to go by himself to horror night while I watched the kids. He really enjoyed it. That has been our only experience with horror night. Would you recommend  the tour first night or explore first, then tour the next night. I know Friday might be a better use of the tour since it will be busier?  Would it be better to see everything the first night with the tour then we know what to focus on the next night. Is Friday that much busier than a Thursday night especially in  the beginning of September?  Thanks for any advice



We love the RIP tour and go every year. We usually arrive on Wed and then Thurs go on the RIP tour.  I really like the tour, but they have so much to show us, that I feel like we are rushing through some areas. 

We spent our 1st night, just enjoying the atmosphere. Taking in the scare zones, getting some food and drinks that are special to the event.  We do not go into any houses, as we like the VIP tour to be the 1st time we see them.  We are able to go multiple nights, so as you have two. I would take the RIP tour on the busier night and enjoy touring on your own the other night


----------



## FoxC63

We'll be arriving on Wednesday Oct 27th, too late to do much of anything.
Newbie Q.  What *two* nights should we do HHN; Thurs. 28, Fri 29, Sat 30, Sun 31?  
I'm thinking Thurs. 28th might be lower crowds, just not sure on the second night.    No tour planned for the four of us; 2 adults and 2 older teens.


----------



## macraven

Go Thursday and flip a coin for second night choice 

All 3 you will see crowds for those ending dates

Last night of the event is always great!
You will have crowds but the hhn will be fabulous!


----------



## FoxC63

Thanks Mac!

I read this as well..  

Exclusive Passholder entrance into Universal Studios Florida prior to the start of the event for Stay and Scream
Do all members of my party need an AP?


----------



## macraven

FoxC63 said:


> Thanks Mac!
> 
> I read this as well..
> 
> Exclusive Passholder entrance into Universal Studios Florida prior to the start of the event for Stay and Scream
> Do all members of my party need an AP?


It will depend on how strict the staff will be.....

Usually, all need to show the ap to use that dedicated early line entrance


----------



## can'tgetenufofwdw

mamapenguin said:


> Crystal Lake?


Oh I sure hope so


----------



## Jenn504

Thanks for advice on RIP tour. I think I will take everyone’s  advice and do it Friday night. We will go Thursday and soak up the atmosphere. I am excited but nervous about being freaked out. Thursday is our arrival day too so tour might be better on Friday so we won’t be so tired.


----------



## heidijanesmith

Jenn504 said:


> Thanks for advice on RIP tour. I think I will take everyone’s  advice and do it Friday night. We will go Thursday and soak up the atmosphere. I am excited but nervous about being freaked out. Thursday is our arrival day too so tour might be better on Friday so we won’t be so tired.



I think that is a wonderful idea! The RIP tour can be exhausting. It's quick pace, so much to see.    Have a great time!


----------



## keishashadow

So, not that U tends to follow BG as closely as they & WDW tend to roll on pricing & policies but...

found it very interesting to see that howl o scream’s version of frequent fear tix this year has a reservation requirement in place to attend on any given night

not sure of specific details, including how many nights one May have in place at a time. Perhaps, similar  to WDW AP policy for park reservations (3
At a time pp, with exception of being a resort guest)

no idea if U is planning on this sort of policy to control crowds each night. Just tossing it out there for your consideration as to planning purposes

Another thing to contemplate re tix pricing...

the pricing/dates were recently announced for WDWs ‘replacement’ event for their MNSSHP. Shortened to 3 hours from 5 & pricing is astronomical. Nearly double the prices I paid for (since refunded) tix same dates last year.

while the 2parks tend to jump on each other’s coattails as to raising tix prices, sure hope U doesn’t go this route this year with HHN


----------



## vrajewski10513

keishashadow said:


> So, not that U tends to follow BG as closely as they & WDW tend to roll on pricing & policies but...
> 
> found it very interesting to see that howl o scream’s version of frequent fear tix this year has a reservation requirement in place to attend on any given night
> 
> not sure of specific details, including how many nights one May have in place at a time. Perhaps, similar  to WDW AP policy for park reservations (3
> At a time pp, with exception of being a resort guest)
> 
> no idea if U is planning on this sort of policy to control crowds each night. Just tossing it out there for your consideration as to planning purposes
> 
> Another thing to contemplate re tix pricing...
> 
> the pricing/dates were recently announced for WDWs ‘replacement’ event for their MNSSHP. Shortened to 3 hours from 5 & pricing is astronomical. Nearly double the prices I paid for (since refunded) tix same dates last year.
> 
> while the 2parks tend to jump on each other’s coattails as to raising tix prices, sure hope U doesn’t go this route this year with HHN
> 
> View attachment 579584


I think it comes down to capacity. If they are still restricting capacity then i can see the need for a reservation system.. but if they're back running at full capacity then I don't see why they would need it. I've never been to BG, but have heard its an enormous park so i'm surprised they are going the reservation route..


----------



## keishashadow

vrajewski10513 said:


> I've never been to BG, but have heard its an enormous park so i'm surprised they are going the reservation route..


Have been to BG several times, savannah has always struck me as large.  Your post had me curious enough to google lol

BG approx 340 acres, including the waterpark. Going to guess at least 100 acres may be animal areas.  Maybe somebody here will know for sure.

Compare to the footprint of Universal orlando (including hotels & volcano bay areas) of approx 550 acres.  

US is 125 acres, IoA 110.

While I’m at it  the four WDW parks are approx 500 acres


----------



## MinnieMSue

keishashadow said:


> So, not that U tends to follow BG as closely as they & WDW tend to roll on pricing & policies but...
> 
> found it very interesting to see that howl o scream’s version of frequent fear tix this year has a reservation requirement in place to attend on any given night
> 
> not sure of specific details, including how many nights one May have in place at a time. Perhaps, similar  to WDW AP policy for park reservations (3
> At a time pp, with exception of being a resort guest)
> 
> no idea if U is planning on this sort of policy to control crowds each night. Just tossing it out there for your consideration as to planning purposes
> 
> Another thing to contemplate re tix pricing...
> 
> the pricing/dates were recently announced for WDWs ‘replacement’ event for their MNSSHP. Shortened to 3 hours from 5 & pricing is astronomical. Nearly double the prices I paid for (since refunded) tix same dates last year.
> 
> while the 2parks tend to jump on each other’s coattails as to raising tix prices, sure hope U doesn’t go this route this year with HHN
> 
> View attachment 579584



you can’t compare WDW’s Boo bash to their Halloween party. It should be compared to Villains after hours. It has been an extremely limited ticket event where the focus is on almost no lines for rides with some calvacades and free ice cream and soda thrown in. The pricing is very similar to what that has historically been. The event is also very similar. These both are nothing like the not so scary Halloween parties. That being said as this year’s event gets close to Halloween the price is more expensive than in the past. Hopefully for those attending it this year they continue to keep numbers of tickets very low. We literally rode everything but a couple of rides in 3 hours and watched Malefecent dragon roam the park.


----------



## keishashadow

MinnieMSue said:


> you can’t compare WDW’s Boo bash to their Halloween party. It should be compared to Villains after hours.


that’s the party line wdw is pushing. people who have experienced both events multiple times will be able to give a valid take on things after the first few parties. Not necessarily talking the vloggers

in that they just so happened to move the ‘new’ offering into the Traditional time slot for MNSSHP (minus  2hours less of fun),  the comparisons will be inevitable

I’ve been fortunate to do several special after hours events (free, thank you DVC), which sounded similar to the villains ones that my DS family deemed ‘MNSSHP lite’. They did appreciate the drastically reduced crowds at villains. It’s a real wild card as to the number of tix available for this year’s offering. Time will tell


----------



## New Mouse

MinnieMSue said:


> you can’t compare WDW’s Boo bash to their Halloween party. It should be compared to Villains after hours. It has been an extremely limited ticket event where the focus is on almost no lines for rides with some calvacades and free ice cream and soda thrown in. The pricing is very similar to what that has historically been. The event is also very similar. These both are nothing like the not so scary Halloween parties. That being said as this year’s event gets close to Halloween the price is more expensive than in the past. Hopefully for those attending it this year they continue to keep numbers of tickets very low. We literally rode everything but a couple of rides in 3 hours and watched Malefecent dragon roam the park.



Can I compare it to EMH which was free, or do I have to go with what the Disney marketing wants me to think?


----------



## MinnieMSue

New Mouse said:


> Can I compare it to EMH which was free, or do I have to go with what the Disney marketing wants me to think?



you can think whatever you want.


----------



## tony67

keishashadow said:


> So, not that U tends to follow BG as closely as they & WDW tend to roll on pricing & policies but...
> 
> found it very interesting to see that howl o scream’s version of frequent fear tix this year has a reservation requirement in place to attend on any given night
> 
> not sure of specific details, including how many nights one May have in place at a time. Perhaps, similar  to WDW AP policy for park reservations (3
> At a time pp, with exception of being a resort guest)
> 
> no idea if U is planning on this sort of policy to control crowds each night. Just tossing it out there for your consideration as to planning purposes
> 
> Another thing to contemplate re tix pricing...
> 
> the pricing/dates were recently announced for WDWs ‘replacement’ event for their MNSSHP. Shortened to 3 hours from 5 & pricing is astronomical. Nearly double the prices I paid for (since refunded) tix same dates last year.
> 
> while the 2parks tend to jump on each other’s coattails as to raising tix prices, sure hope U doesn’t go this route this year with HHN
> 
> View attachment 579584


This would be a big disappointment IMO - depending on how they implement it.
I have an AP and will be staying on site for 8 nights of HHN - also plan to buy ROF with Express (assuming its offered) - but if that does not guarantee me all 8 nights then I will have to drastically rethink my plans


----------



## keishashadow

tony67 said:


> have an AP and will be staying on site for 8 nights of HHN - also plan to buy ROF with Express (assuming its offered) - but if that does not guarantee me all 8 nights then I will have to drastically rethink my plans


Oh i 100% feel the same way!  

The way they are doing such a slow tease about things on FB has gotten to the point where it’s putting many off.

I appreciate they wanted to be cautious due to covid concerns.   Now that they’ve basically opened up their parks, assume the informational delay is wanting all the buzz to be focused on the new attraction.


----------



## tony67

keishashadow said:


> Oh i 100% feel the same way!
> 
> The way they are doing such a slow tease about things on FB has gotten to the point where it’s putting many off.
> 
> I appreciate they wanted to be cautious due to covid concerns.   Now that they’ve basically opened up their parks, assume the informational delay is wanting all the buzz to be focused on the new attraction.


Agree - Id guess mid-June to late June it should all be clearer.
I dont see them doing a reservation system - but its something to discuss since there is very little else at this point


----------



## vrajewski10513

Well... with the announcement that Howl-O-Scream will now be a local Orlando haunt taking up residence in Sea World.. hopefully Universal counters that announcement with something good for HHN lol

https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...st-new-halloween-event-howl-o-scream-orlando/


----------



## keishashadow

vrajewski10513 said:


> Well... with the announcement that Howl-O-Scream will now be a local Orlando haunt taking up residence in Sea World.. hopefully Universal counters that announcement with something good for HHN lol
> 
> https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...st-new-halloween-event-howl-o-scream-orlando/


Great catch!


----------



## keishashadow

Many thanks for the heads up sent out to *vrajewski10513 *

Info re howl-o-scream added to this sticky & official sticky link for Howl-o Scream can be found in the Sea Works board

https://www.disboards.com/threads/howl-o-scream-seaworld-2021.3840051/


----------



## tony67

vrajewski10513 said:


> Well... with the announcement that Howl-O-Scream will now be a local Orlando haunt taking up residence in Sea World.. hopefully Universal counters that announcement with something good for HHN lol
> 
> https://www.laughingplace.com/w/new...st-new-halloween-event-howl-o-scream-orlando/


That will be nice - I wonder (but doubt) if there will be a late bus back from Seaworld for this


----------



## imprint

With the Seaworld Howl-O-Scream announcement, I am very anxious to see the HHN ticket announcement.  We usually get HHN FF w/ EP tickets, but if those aren't offered, then we will probably get two nights at HHN and one night at HoS.  As far as COVID, I anticipate neither park requiring masks or distancing, but I think they will waive the "no mask" policy for those that want to wear a COVID mask.


----------



## keishashadow

imprint said:


> if those aren't offered, then we will probably get two nights at HHN and one night at HoS.


Going to guess that HHN would prefer to offer a FF of some sort to keep guests spending $ in their parks If the new haunt offers one. Already selling tix at rate easily half of what HHN charged in the past.

going to be very interesting to see where the HHN ticketing does land & how soon they will announce as they are now trailing the other two major parks 

HoS strongly hinted on Twitter likelihood of yesterday multi day tix


imprint said:


> I think they will waive the "no mask" policy for those that want to wear a COVID mask.


Even with the current FL political climate, quite doubtful the parks (as private entities) would ever  sanction guests or employees from Electively choosing to wear face masks.  That would be a PR nightmare of a whole ‘nuther sort


----------



## rainyvegandisney

.


----------



## macraven

rainyvegandisney said:


> I'm going on a Wednesday in September, so I'm not expecting it to be overly busy. I saw they had a 2 PM-12 AM ticket last year. I haven't been to this event or Universal since I was a kid, before Harry Potter world. Do you think 2 until the opening show is enough time to check out the HP area and ride a bunch of (if not all) the coasters?


Late September will have hhn on Wednesday for the end of that month
 Check the hhn park hours for the date you might go

They will close the studios to the public probably at 5:00
But IOA will be open

I assume September will have some crowds depending on date you go

What are your planned dates?


----------



## rainyvegandisney

.


----------



## macraven

Yes, hhn will be at the studio side


----------



## vrajewski10513

I guess there is a rumor that some TA's were being notified that tickets may drop on June 17th?? Could just be a rumor, but doesn't hurt to BOLO just in case.


----------



## FoxC63

First time attending HHN, I can honestly imagine holding onto my hubby very tightly and walking around with my eyes shut!


----------



## heidijanesmith

FoxC63 said:


> First time attending HHN, I can honestly imagine holding onto my hubby very tightly and walking around with my eyes shut!



I thought I would be like that too, on my first HHN. It turns out that I was not scared walking around. It's fascinating!! The detail is incredible, and the scareactors are so much fun!  Hope you have a great time!


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Fox, I hope you still have a good time.  Agree, the details are amazing.  Though I have been known to hold a hand and a purse strap going through some of the houses.  Very dark areas are hard for me to see in.  

So looking forward to this year’s HHN. And I am looking forward to join a private VIP tour too. Great way to see all in HHN in one night.

And since I have a BOGO ticket, I’ll have another night to stroll and enjoy at a lower pace.


----------



## FoxC63

I don't understand the whole tour offers.  We have 4 adults, do I need to buy HHN tickets AND pay for the tour?  Someone also mentioned joining a group to tour along with, how does that work?


----------



## vrajewski10513

FoxC63 said:


> I don't understand the whole tour offers.  We have 4 adults, do I need to buy HHN tickets AND pay for the tour?  Someone also mentioned joining a group to tour along with, how does that work?


If you're talking about the RIP tour, yes the cost is in addition to the normal HHN ticket. With 4 guests a private tour would be really pricey, so sometimes people will post here that they have room on their private tour to cut down on costs. You can also sign up for a non-private tour and you will be grouped with other random people on a non private tour.


----------



## Lynne G

Yes, there are two types of RIP tours.  One is private that one person buys and covers up to 10 people. The other is public, that you can buy yourself, to join.  Not sure the number in a public tour, but is not a large number of people.  And yes, you must enter HHN with a valid ticket before joining your tour inside the park.  

Pricey night, having to pay for a ticket and a tour price. But with either type of tour, you get front of line, and will see all the houses and do some rides. And depending on the night, the houses can have some very long lines. So being in a tour will get you to bypass those long lines.

And yes, sometimes someone who bought a private RIP, will offer others or another to join their group. The ones I have joined, I have always prepaid my share of the tour price. The person who bought those tours, always kindly divided total, that was paid when booking tour, by the number of people and asked for payment of that divided amount from each person. And also, the private tour does have a discount for being an AP buyer. 

All info about tickets, express passes, and tours, should be available when they finally publish the HHN pricing.  And hoping that will be soon. Though I think I remember buying my ticket last year in July.  Sigh.  Lots of us are ready to buy already.


----------



## vrajewski10513

Lynne G said:


> The other is public, that you can buy yourself, to join. Not sure the number in a public tour, but is not a large number of people.


I believe I saw the public tours will have no more than 12 people per group.


----------



## tinkerbell1991

Lynne G said:


> I have been known to hold a hand and a purse strap going through some of the houses.


I went to HHN for the first time in 2017 and I'm a huge horror fan but jeeeeez, I could NOT manage a single house without gripping the back on my partners t-shirt with one hand and covering one ear with the other - I was petrified and hated the loud noises haha but am hoping so desperately I can make it out there this year


----------



## FoxC63

vrajewski10513 said:


> I believe I saw the public tours will have no more than 12 people per group.



We're only a party of four, no AP's and would be happy to do a tour on Oct 30th with another group!


----------



## FoxC63

I wear glasses, might have to have them strapped to my head or I could use duct tape


----------



## Lynne G

Oh Tink, I hope you go this year and enjoy.  I’m not the best horror fan, but I do enjoy the costumes.  Fallen angels were some of my favorite.


----------



## KayKayJS

Lynne G said:


> Yes, there are two types of RIP tours.  One is private that one person buys and covers up to 10 people. The other is public, that you can buy yourself, to join.  Not sure the number in a public tour, but is not a large number of people.  And yes, you must enter HHN with a valid ticket before joining your tour inside the park.
> 
> Pricey night, having to pay for a ticket and a tour price. But with either type of tour, you get front of line, and will see all the houses and do some rides. And depending on the night, the houses can have some very long lines. So being in a tour will get you to bypass those long lines.
> 
> And yes, sometimes someone who bought a private RIP, will offer others or another to join their group. The ones I have joined, I have always prepaid my share of the tour price. The person who bought those tours, always kindly divided total, that was paid when booking tour, by the number of people and asked for payment of that divided amount from each person. And also, the private tour does have a discount for being an AP buyer.
> 
> All info about tickets, express passes, and tours, should be available when they finally publish the HHN pricing.  And hoping that will be soon. Though I think I remember buying my ticket last year in July.  Sigh.  Lots of us are ready to buy already.



Do you remember how much the private ran on average? I've got a group of 7 trying to decide which to do this year.


----------



## Lynne G

Kay, I’ve never bought it. But in 2019 it was around $2600, with an AP discount.  But do not remember how much the AP discount was.  Maybe another poster that has bought a private tour before can better answer.  I think you call to reserve it.  I’m sure the info will be on the HHN website whenever it is decided to add such info.  

It may be a cost worth booking, as if your group goes with a private tour, then you control what your family wants to do and have a guide that is only for you for the night. And as said above, though if you’d like some to join you, you can always post how many open slots you have.


----------



## macraven

I booked a private tour in 2019 and it was about $3200 before my ap discount (10%)

Weekend dates cost more for private tours
Weekdays are cheaper.

Had one person drop out when I was filling my last group and could not replace them so I ended up taking a loss and covered two slots.

I had already told the group what their portion would be and it was set in stone

I have been doing private tours for many years
Everyone in my groups have enjoyed them

I also do public tours for 3 nights during my stay
as a solo and never an issue
Still do all the houses with limited waits.

No info has been released yet this year for hhn tours
I’m planning on doing a couple of nights of public tours this year.

Tipping the tour guide is an additional cost for private or public tours


----------



## tinkerbell1991

Lynne G said:


> Oh Tink, I hope you go this year and enjoy.  I’m not the best horror fan, but I do enjoy the costumes.  Fallen angels were some of my favorite.


Was that the house where the actors were om bungee type cords? If so, yep that scared the bajeezus out of me haha


----------



## imprint

I've also seen ramblings that tickets will open on the 17th, so hopefully we'll all get some clarity on our plans in a week.


----------



## Robo56

tinkerbell1991 said:


> Was that the house where the actors were om bungee type cords? If so, yep that scared the bajeezus out of me haha



Yes, it was. Universal  Studios HHN 2017 .That was “The FALLEN House one of the best haunted houses ever.

That year was a awesome year with some memorable House like “Dead Waters” and  ScareCrow The Reaping” and some nice Scare zones.


----------



## vrajewski10513

Scarecrow is definitely at the top of my list for scary houses. I'm not a very jumpy person, but one scare in this house (if you've gone through it you probably know what I'm talking about!) brought me to my knees!


----------



## vrajewski10513

Updated spec map...


----------



## imprint

Not sure how I feel about the Halloween III or Creepshow house.  If it is the Creepshow movie, then I'd rather have that.  Although I have  soft spot for the H3 movie.  There is a Shudder scare zone, and that could possibly incorporate the Creepshow
"TV" show.  We'll see, but ether way I'm still happy to have either.

Also, didn't we have a TCM house a few years ago (HHN 26ish?)?  Seems odd to bring it back so soon.


----------



## schumigirl

imprint said:


> Not sure how I feel about the Halloween III or Creepshow house.  If it is the Creepshow movie, then I'd rather have that.  Although I have  soft spot for the H3 movie.  There is a Shudder scare zone, and that could possibly incorporate the Creepshow
> "TV" show.  We'll see, but ether way I'm still happy to have either.
> 
> Also, didn't we have a TCM house a few years ago (HHN 26ish?)?  Seems odd to bring it back so soon.



Halloween III is one of the worst movies ever made! IMO of course....lol.......I hated it and saw no sense to it, and certainly should never have been called Halloween as everyone associates that with Michael Myers. 

Loving the sound of the Icons again.


----------



## maverik85

schumigirl said:


> Halloween III is one of the worst movies ever made! IMO of course....lol.......I hated it and saw no sense to it, and certainly should never have been called Halloween as everyone associates that with Michael Myers.
> 
> Loving the sound of the Icons again.


It doesn't fit the franchise now, but at the time their plan was for Halloween to be an anthology series and each film would be different. It just started with the 2 part Michael Myers story. But the poor reception to 3 and people wanting to see Michael back made the series focus on him from there.


----------



## schumigirl

maverik85 said:


> It doesn't fit the franchise now, but at the time their plan was for Halloween to be an anthology series and each film would be different. It just started with the 2 part Michael Myers story. But the poor reception to 3 and people wanting to see Michael back made the series focus on him from there.



I remember when it came out all those many years ago in 1982, trying to convince us it was part of the Michael Myers story, no one bought it then.

Most that went to the cinema to see it felt cheated.

Dreadful movie.


----------



## imprint

Fortunately for me, I started seeing them on HBO or VHS in the mid-late 80's and the switch-a-roo had already happened.  No question I would have been upset if I went into Halloween III expecting Michael Myers.  BTW, that Silver Shamrock song gets stuck in my head way too easy.  Anyway, I wouldn't hate a Season of the Witch (instead of calling it Haloween III), but I'd rather see a house based on the 1st Creepshow movie (I've not watched the Shudder show, so it might be even better material).  Actually I need to re-watch Season of the Witch since it's been many years.  See if it holds up to my teenage memories,


----------



## Naomeri

I’m glad I found this board.  I’ve never been during HHN, but I just booked a long Labor Day weekend trip, and I see that Sept 4 is one of the dates available.  Starting off my trip by getting the bejeezus scared out of me sounds like a great plan


----------



## schumigirl

imprint said:


> Fortunately for me, I started seeing them on HBO or VHS in the mid-late 80's and the switch-a-roo had already happened.  No question I would have been upset if I went into Halloween III expecting Michael Myers.  BTW, that Silver Shamrock song gets stuck in my head way too easy.  Anyway, I wouldn't hate a Season of the Witch (instead of calling it Haloween III), but I'd rather see a house based on the 1st Creepshow movie (I've not watched the Shudder show, so it might be even better material).  Actually I need to re-watch Season of the Witch since it's been many years.  See if it holds up to my teenage memories,



lol....let us know what you think if you do watch it. I think it must have been late 80`s I last watched it. 

Yes, it should have been called Season of the Witch. 

I don`t think I`ve ever watched Creepshow.


----------



## vrajewski10513

imprint said:


> There is a Shudder scare zone, and that could possibly incorporate the Creepshow


There were previously rumblings of a Creepshow house and a Creepshow scare zone. One based on the movie and one on the TV show.. I'm curious if the Shudder scarezone is their way of incorporating the TV show, without Creepshow overkill?



imprint said:


> Also, didn't we have a TCM house a few years ago (HHN 26ish?)? Seems odd to bring it back so soon.


Yeah, but Halloween gets the same treatment. I think they did the original at 26, so they can do a sequel or remake possibly for this year.


----------



## patster734

schumigirl said:


> lol....let us know what you think if you do watch it. I think it must have been late 80`s I last watched it.
> 
> Yes, it should have been called Season of the Witch.
> 
> I don`t think I`ve ever watched Creepshow.



 What! Never seen Creepshow? Shame on you! 
I really liked Creepshow, which consisted of several unrelated stories.  I think the stories would translate well into rooms within a house. I strongly encourage you to see it.  I thought it was a fun movie to watch, but then I grew up reading Fangoria and other horror magazines.


----------



## keishashadow

vrajewski10513 said:


> I believe I saw the public tours will have no more than 12 people per group.



JMHO 12 pp is 2 too many in any tour.  Thanks for posting the updated HHN map spec


FoxC63 said:


> We're only a party of four, no AP's and would be happy to do a tour on Oct 30th with another group!



The management here kindly permitted people to post info as to spots ‘open’ on their private tours in the past.

Might want to check with Mod Mac to make sure that practice is still ok this year & within what


macraven said:


> Tipping the tour guide is an additional cost for private or public tours


Absolutely!  They work hard for their money & it is a tippable position.

Good PSA.  Not sure whether people don’t realize it falls under the same practice as a dining server or not.  Sounds better than them outright stiffing the worker.


patster734 said:


> I grew up reading Fangoria and other horror magazines.


----------



## patster734

keishashadow said:


> JMHO 12 pp is 2 too many in any tour.  Thanks for posting the updated HHN map spec
> 
> 
> The management here kindly permitted people to post info as to spots ‘open’ on their private tours in the past.
> 
> Might want to check with Mod Mac to make sure that practice is still ok this year & within what
> 
> Absolutely!  They work hard for their money & it is a tippable position.
> 
> Good PSA.  Not sure whether people don’t realize it falls under the same practice as a dining server or not.  Sounds better than them outright stiffing the worker.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 581955



Lol!


----------



## keishashadow

vrajewski10513 said:


> I believe I saw the public tours will have no more than 12 people per group.



JMHO 12 pp is 2 too many in any tour.  Thanks for


FoxC63 said:


> We're only a party of four, no AP's and would be happy to do a tour on Oct 30th with another group!



The management here kindly permitted people to post info as to spots ‘open’ on their private tours in the past.

Might want to check with Mod Mac to make sure that practice is still ok this year & within what


macraven said:


> Tipping the tour guide is an additional cost for private or public tours


Absolutely!  They work hard for their money & it is a tippable position.

Good PSA.  Not sure whether people don’t realize it falls under the same practice as a dining server or not.  Sounds better than them outright stiffing the worker.


patster734 said:


> I grew up reading Fangoria and other horror magazines.




View attachment 581955


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> JMHO 12 pp is 2 too many in any tour.  Thanks for
> 
> 
> The management here kindly permitted people to post info as to spots ‘open’ on their private tours in the past.
> 
> Might want to check with Mod Mac to make sure that practice is still ok this year & within what





Anyone can create a new thread asking to join a group or ask who has openings for an already established date



To set up a private hhn tour, one person books it and pays for it at the time of booking.

Many times I see posts
“ I booked a private tour for blank date- if you want to join me, send me a pm”

This is an acceptable way to connect to fill a group

Another way could be -  “I want to join a private hhn tour for blank date
Contact me by pm”


No info has been released yet for hhn tours


----------



## schumigirl

patster734 said:


> What! Never seen Creepshow? Shame on you!
> I really liked Creepshow, which consisted of several unrelated stories.  I think the stories would translate well into rooms within a house. I strongly encourage you to see it.  I thought it was a fun movie to watch, but then I grew up reading Fangoria and other horror magazines.



lol....that made me laugh!! 

Yes, and even Tom who I have been with for over 30 years now, looked at me as though I had just crawled out of a coffin when I said yesterday I had never seen Creepshow...... Don`t think he quite believed me......

So, I have been duly admonished and will correct it as soon as possible.......






keishashadow said:


> JMHO 12 pp is 2 too many in any tour.  Thanks for
> 
> 
> The management here kindly permitted people to post info as to spots ‘open’ on their private tours in the past.
> 
> Might want to check with Mod Mac to make sure that practice is still ok this year & within what
> 
> Absolutely!  They work hard for their money & it is a tippable position.
> 
> Good PSA.  Not sure whether people don’t realize it falls under the same practice as a dining server or not.  Sounds better than them outright stiffing the worker.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 581955



I did always watch Tales from the Crypt......I think that excuses me a little for not watching Creepshow......maybe .....loved that show!!

Oh goodness yes,  folks who don`t tip or try to shaft anyone out of the correct tip are the pits.....


----------



## Naomeri

How much have regular single-night HHN tickets been in the past?  I looked at the past years’ threads, but I only saw AP and multiple-visit prices.


----------



## vrajewski10513

Naomeri said:


> How much have regular single-night HHN tickets been in the past?  I looked at the past years’ threads, but I only saw AP and multiple-visit prices.


In 2019 they ranged from $68 to $94 depending on the day.


----------



## Rick195275

Anyone happen to know when they usually announce which days pass holders are available to go for free? Is it usually one day or days in particular? Heading down with my daughter end of September, early October and would love to go! Not sure she’s fully up to it yet so I wouldn’t want to pay admission and end up leaving 5 mins later if she’s not lol


----------



## Naomeri

vrajewski10513 said:


> In 2019 they ranged from $68 to $94 depending on the day.


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## macraven

Rick195275 said:


> Anyone happen to know when they usually announce which days pass holders are available to go for free? Is it usually one day or days in particular? Heading down with my daughter end of September, early October and would love to go! Not sure she’s fully up to it yet so I wouldn’t want to pay admission and end up leaving 5 mins later if she’s not lol


I go late September into October 
Know October does not have deal for ap holders


----------



## mamapenguin

I used my free Premier AP HHN ticket on Wednesday October 10, 2018. I bought Express for that night for $99. I don’t know if that helps. I’m just impatiently waiting for Universal to announce when I can give them more money….
I just looked back at my screenshot it looks like in 2018 the free nights in October were Wednesdays: 10/3, 10/10, 10/17, 10/24 except the last one 10/28 which was a Sunday.


----------



## schumigirl

mamapenguin said:


> I’m just impatiently waiting for Universal to announce when I can give them more money….



lol....you shouldn`t have too long to wait now.......


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> lol....you shouldn`t have too long to wait now.......


IDK, pretty convinced the person/team running their twitter account is a sadist


----------



## patster734

keishashadow said:


> IDK, pretty convinced the person/team running their twitter account is a sadist



They’re staying consistent with the HHN theme of torture and terror.


----------



## Lynne G

Just got an email from HHN.  Says restrictions on the 2020 tickets bought that are good for this year.  Pasted what was said:


To visit this year's event, just bring your 2020 event ticket to the Universal Studios Florida entrance on a date valid for your ticket type. Blockout dates apply. Please note that access to the event may be restricted or unavailable due to capacity and other factors. 

• 1-Night and 2 Night 2020 Promotional Flex Ticket Blockout Dates: October 10, 16, 23 and 29 

• Frequent Fear Plus Pass 2020 Blockout Dates: September 11, 18, 25, October 2, 9, 16 and 23 

• 1-Night and 2-Night 2020 International Flex Ticket Blockout Dates: September 4, 11, 18, 25, October 2, 9, 16, 23 and 30

I have the BOGO one from last year.  I think then I’m blocked out of those October dates.  Good thing I’m coming end of September into beginning of October.


----------



## FoxC63

My inner child, are we there yet?!


----------



## macraven

Lynne G said:


> Just got an email from HHN.  Says restrictions on the 2020 tickets bought that are good for this year.  Pasted what was said:
> 
> 
> To visit this year's event, just bring your 2020 event ticket to the Universal Studios Florida entrance on a date valid for your ticket type. Blockout dates apply. Please note that access to the event may be restricted or unavailable due to capacity and other factors.
> 
> • 1-Night and 2 Night 2020 Promotional Flex Ticket Blockout Dates: October 10, 16, 23 and 29
> 
> • Frequent Fear Plus Pass 2020 Blockout Dates: September 11, 18, 25, October 2, 9, 16 and 23
> 
> • 1-Night and 2-Night 2020 International Flex Ticket Blockout Dates: September 4, 11, 18, 25, October 2, 9, 16, 23 and 30
> 
> I have the BOGO one from last year.  I think then I’m blocked out of those October dates.  Good thing I’m coming end of September into beginning of October.



Saturday’s usually are blocked out for special deals
The park does not need to do specials to get peeps in the park for hhn Saturdays 

The other block out date Sunday the 10th is due to the Columbus holiday weekend

It’s been set up like this for years as park is extremely crowded on those periods


----------



## Lynne G

Yeah, Mac, I figured that’s why needed to be said again when you buy those type of tickets.  At least the blockout dates don’t conflict with any of the days I could go. And I am curious what the ticket prices and types will be this year.


----------



## vrajewski10513

Anyone get a chance to catch that leak before it was taken down?!


----------



## shh

mamapenguin said:


> I’m just impatiently waiting for Universal to announce when I can give them more money….



Right? Just sitting here tapping my credit card on the screen impatiently. I'm getting strange looks from the cat.


----------



## macraven

vrajewski10513 said:


> Anyone get a chance to catch that leak before it was taken down?!


I missed it
Did you read it?


----------



## vrajewski10513

macraven said:


> I missed it
> Did you read it?


I was lucky enough to see the promo video before it was taken down. It confirmed the return of a certain clown we all know and love. We were all fairly positive that alot of the icons would be back this year, but its always thrilling to see an ACTUAL promo!


----------



## keishashadow

vrajewski10513 said:


> Anyone get a chance to catch that leak before it was taken down?!


Oooh, no, FB?


----------



## vrajewski10513

keishashadow said:


> Oooh, no, FB?


No it was on Youtube, but I dont know who the poster was... I think i saw it was somewhere in the UK?


----------



## keishashadow

vrajewski10513 said:


> No it was on Youtube, but I dont know who the poster was... I think i saw it was somewhere in the UK?


You really are on top of things!  So glad you are sharing here


----------



## mamapenguin

vrajewski10513 said:


> Anyone get a chance to catch that leak before it was taken down?!


Was Sam anywhere in the promo? I am happy about Jack, he was the star of one of my first HHNs.


----------



## vrajewski10513

mamapenguin said:


> Was Sam anywhere in the promo? I am happy about Jack, he was the star of one of my first HHNs.


Nope, just Jack. Are you talking about Sam from Trick R Treat? Maybe he would show up in the "Best of" scarezone thats rumored?!


----------



## mamapenguin

vrajewski10513 said:


> Nope, just Jack. Are you talking about Sam from Trick R Treat? Maybe he would show up in the "Best of" scarezone thats rumored?!


Yes, that Sam. I leave my pumpkins lit all night on Halloween every year now (battery powered candles).


----------



## FoxC63

Oh you all are giving me goosebumps!  I'm so excited to finally get to go!!!


----------



## theFoof

Possible HHN announcement live stream if anyone is awake.


----------



## mamapenguin

What was that?


----------



## Naomeri

theFoof said:


> Possible HHN announcement live stream if anyone is awake.


Great way to drive traffic to their YouTube channel in the middle of the night—almost 700 people watching weird static and test patterns


----------



## Naomeri

Naomeri said:


> Great way to drive traffic to their YouTube channel in the middle of the night—almost 700 people watching weird static and test patterns


And now it’s stopped


----------



## theFoof

mamapenguin said:


> What was that?



They posted a cipher and some other random flashes in the stream, it was mostly static lol. So basically they just trolled several hundred people for half an hour.


----------



## Naomeri

theFoof said:


> They posted a cipher and some other random flashes in the stream, it was mostly static lol. So basically they just trolled several hundred people for half an hour.


Should’ve ended with a Rick Roll, just to really drive home the torture


----------



## RogueX

Got my tickets...so excited!


----------



## 03GirlsMom

RogueX said:


> Got my tickets...so excited!


Wait, how? I can see them in the app but it won't allow me to actually purchase them. I also can't find them on the website yet...


----------



## RogueX

03GirlsMom said:


> Wait, how? I can see them in the app but it won't allow me to actually purchase them. I also can't find them on the website yet...



I saw it on Twitter that some tickets were available at universalorlando.com


----------



## 03GirlsMom

RogueX said:


> I saw it on Twitter that some tickets were available at universalorlando.com


I wonder if it was a glitch as there is nothing up on the site now. The prices can be viewed in the app but the cart won't actually let you check out now. Bummer!


----------



## mamapenguin

03GirlsMom said:


> Wait, how? I can see them in the app but it won't allow me to actually purchase them. I also can't find them on the website yet...


Grrr…..Universal take my money please


----------



## 03GirlsMom

Since this will be our first HHN and we're planning on going 10/28, I'm wondering what will be the better option (express pass or RIP tour) to experience as much of the event as possible. Any preferences for one over the other?


----------



## HollyW00d

So no buy 1 get 1 free this year?  Bummer


----------



## vrajewski10513

Single night tickets, express, Unmasking the Horror Tours and RIP tours are live on Universal's website.. you need to go to Tickets>Extras>Halloween Horror Nights to see them.

Edit: i see someone already said this but my page wasnt updated lol


----------



## 03GirlsMom

Got ours! The app wouldn't work at all for me but I snagged them on the site. So excited!


----------



## ShyMiss

Hi! New AP holder & new to HHN. Is Premiere the only type to get AP discounts on HHN? Hubs has preferred & I have seasonal. I know the date we want & will purchase now if there isn't an additional discount. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Naomeri

Also wondering about an AP discount, I just switched my 5 day/3 park-to-park tickets to a Preferred Pass


----------



## sullivan.kscott

Snagged ours, too!  First time HHN'ers and we can't wait!  Splurged on EP since we only have one night to try and capture as much fun as possible.


----------



## Elle :)

I‘m planning for our first HHN for September. I was reading that premier pass holders get one free admission to HHN (for select dates). Does anyone know if that still holds true? I’m a total scaredy-cat so I’m nervous but excited!


----------



## ShyMiss

Also, I signed up for the advanced HHN notice email & haven't heard a peep. This thread was ahead of the game lol so Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## RogueX

ShyMiss said:


> Also, I signed up for the advanced HHN notice email & haven't heard a peep. This thread was ahead of the game lol so Thanks for the heads up.



I know, I kept checking my email and nothing.


----------



## Naomeri

I went ahead and bought my ticket, and an EP for Sept 4.  If they come up with APH discounts at some point, I’ll have to see if they’ll refund me the difference.


----------



## ShyMiss

I pulled the trigger too. LOL excited newbie. Just got one night passes as I am a chicken & will probably be too scared to do most of the houses anyway lol.


----------



## mamapenguin

I got one f my nights. Waiting for more information to pick 1 or 2 more. I wonder if they aren’t doing an AP discount this year?


----------



## angelia

Was wondering if anyone knows when they may release multiple night tickets such as rush of fear? My son and I will be going for the second time, first was in 2019 and I bought the rush of fear with express. Want to get the same kind of ticket for this year. Have a 9 day trip planned for September. I haven't been going long enough to know the pattern of how/when tickets are released. I know it will only be speculation.  Thank so much!


----------



## ShyMiss

mamapenguin said:


> I got one f my nights. Waiting for more information to pick 1 or 2 more. I wonder if they aren’t doing an AP discount this year?


I wondered that after reading about the cancellation last year. Maybe they won't feel the need to offer as many discounts if interest appears higher than usual. If they offer a great deal later, I'll just chalk my purchase up to a rookie mistake.


----------



## Distriv

I happen to be going to Universal during a weekend in September when they're doing HHN all three nights.  I've never been there before during the event and don't have a particular interest in going.  Do they generally keep IoA open later to compensate for Universal Studios closing so early in the day to regular guests?


----------



## BroadwayHermione5

Quick and possibly stupid question: while we have attended HHN in the past, we have done so when not staying on UOR property. If we are staying on property and are at a hotel with the express pass, do we need to add on express pass to the HHN tickets or no? 

And if we do have to add on-can we add them on if we buy from a third party site?


----------



## wnwardii

BroadwayHermione5 said:


> If we are staying on property and are at a hotel with the express pass, do we need to add on express pass to the HHN tickets or no?


The Hotel Express Pass is only for the regular park admission/ticket.  HHN has its own specific Express Pass, which is purchased separately.  I do not know if the HHN Express will be available from a third party site.  I have only purchased it via Universal.  I do believe that they will also sell it during the actual event in the park.  At least I recall this happening in previous years.


----------



## BroadwayHermione5

wnwardii said:


> The Hotel Express Pass is only for the regular park admission/ticket.  HHN has its own specific Express Pass, which is purchased separately.  I do not know if the HHN Express will be available from a third party site.  I have only purchased it via Universal.  I do believe that they will also sell it during the actual event in the park.  At least I recall this happening in previous years.


That is what we figured. We never purchased the express through the third party site so we are going to check that out.


----------



## shb5007

First time going, purchased tickets and Express Pass.  Can't wait.

It says 6:30 entry.  Are they pretty strict on that?


----------



## BroadwayHermione5

shb5007 said:


> First time going, purchased tickets and Express Pass.  Can't wait.
> 
> It says 6:30 entry.  Are they pretty strict on that?


So i actually recommend you do stay and scream if you are in the parks that day-we were able to get scanned in and grab food and relax before hitting up the houses. 
If not, i can tell you in pre covid times we were able to get in a little earlier than the time on the ticket but they might be strict this year


----------



## shb5007

BroadwayHermione5 said:


> So i actually recommend you do stay and scream if you are in the parks that day-we were able to get scanned in and grab food and relax before hitting up the houses.
> If not, i can tell you in pre covid times we were able to get in a little earlier than the time on the ticket but they might be strict this year



Thanks!  I am actually tied up on my HHN day until about 1pm.  Does Universal ever offer an "afternoon / evening" pass which leads up to HHN?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Quick question about the one free night with your premier pass. 

Do we need to book those dates in advance, or is it just show up and you get let in on whichever date you choose?

Was thinking of getting the all Sept pass (assuming they do it this year), then picking one of the dates close to Halloween to do our free day.


----------



## bobbie68

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Quick question about the one free night with your premier pass.
> 
> Do we need to book those dates in advance, or is it just show up and you get let in on whichever date you choose?
> 
> Was thinking of getting the all Sept pass (assuming they do it this year), then picking one of the dates close to Halloween to do our free day.



Hi I am on the phone waiting to talk with someone. I have the same question as you. I was told awhile ago that you just show up on the dates listed with your pass. My only concern is what if that day is sold out. How do you guarantee to get a day if you don't do it in advance?

I will report back after I speak with someone.


----------



## theFoof

shb5007 said:


> Thanks!  I am actually tied up on my HHN day until about 1pm.  Does Universal ever offer an "afternoon / evening" pass which leads up to HHN?



In past years there has been a scream early upgrade that lets you in the park at 3pm for around $25.


----------



## rainyvegandisney

.


----------



## BroadwayHermione5

shb5007 said:


> Thanks!  I am actually tied up on my HHN day until about 1pm.  Does Universal ever offer an "afternoon / evening" pass which leads up to HHN?


I actually have no idea. My assumption is no due to how everything is opening up. I would call UOR and ask.


----------



## DarthEsquire

Already got my Public RIP tour for September 19th for myself and two friends who have never been to HHN before.  Seriously considering upgrading to a private tour (never done private, done 3 public) but coming from out of state so concerned about filling a group.  If I decide to upsize, I will post something if rules allow.  I can already say if I do it there will be at least two Beetlejuice visits and I would look to do all the non HHN specific attractions as well.

I did also ask about Rush of Fear or multi-day tickets and was told they have no information yet as to if they will happen.  It was also emphasized on the call that the public tour is each maze once, and likely no rides this year.  I know from prior experience rides had been included but the representative said they don't necessarily expect that this year.


----------



## MinnieMSue

We are going to our first HHN on Sept 4 and because my 17yr old is pretty scared we booked the 6 house daytime tour to kind of ease her into the whole thing. Plus we prob won’t get to many houses at night. Anyway it says to meat at the theater courtyard entrance for the tour. Where is that? The “grassy” area by rip ride rocket?


----------



## macraven

DarthEsquire said:


> Already got my Public RIP tour for September 19th for myself and two friends who have never been to HHN before.  Seriously considering upgrading to a private tour (never done private, done 3 public) but coming from out of state so concerned about filling a group.  If I decide to upsize, I will post something if rules allow.  I can already say if I do it there will be at least two Beetlejuice visits



I have already posted days ago in a forum that a poster
Can say they have booked a private tour and if anyone is interested in joining, tell them to pm you 

You can give the date your tour will be and that’s about it
You can discuss the particulars by pm


----------



## angel0321

03GirlsMom said:


> Since this will be our first HHN and we're planning on going 10/28, I'm wondering what will be the better option (express pass or RIP tour) to experience as much of the event as possible. Any preferences for one over the other?



Similar question from us. While we've gone to HHN before, we've reached the age of being sick of lines. 

Appreciate the pros/cons from this experienced group! TIA.


----------



## natashaandbrad

First time going to HHN.  I bought the RIP tour.  How long are the tours?  I picked a 7pm start time.  Super excited but some of the family are not so excited


----------



## shh

HollyW00d said:


> So no buy 1 get 1 free this year?  Bummer


Doesn't look like it - agreed it's a bummer. Sure wish I kept last year's set like others here did. Think we might change plans and just spend 1 night at HHN and use the 2nd night to check out the new Sea World halloween event instead. Buying a HHN frequent fear pass is pretty pricey for just 2 nights and we really don't want more than that.


----------



## Monykalyn

angelia said:


> Was wondering if anyone knows when they may release multiple night tickets such as rush of fear? My son and I will be going for the second time, first was in 2019 and I bought the rush of fear with express. Want to get the same kind of ticket for this year. Have a 9 day trip planned for September. I haven't been going long enough to know the pattern of how/when tickets are released. I know it will only be speculation.  Thank so much!


I am hoping for RoF with express as well-if they do not offer may cut back on length of stay. But it's early still. And waiting to see if any AP discounts or florida resident discounts.
What are your dates in September? I've got 18-26 at Sapphire Falls booked right now.

I also promised my kid (this is 'our' thing-HHN) that this year we would do a RiP tour-since she got her grad trip to France cancelled last year, and couldn't come with to Cancun for Spring break this year...and we loved the daytime UtH tours too. She applied to be a Scareactor but hasn't heard anything back yet.


----------



## mamapenguin

Is it odd that tickets went on sale with no emails about it and nothing about AP discounts or Premier AP free nights? It just seems odd that tickets quietly went on sale. That and my confirmation email took 3 hours…


----------



## FoxC63

RogueX said:


> Got my tickets...so excited!



Thanks for posting about the tickets!

I'm on the fence about buying them immediately, we're planning two nights. _Check back for additional ticket products? _

*Halloween Horror Nights is select nights Sept. 3–Oct. 31.*

Save on Single-Night Tickets when you buy online.
*Check back for additional ticket products.*
Access to event may be restricted or unavailable due to capacity or other factors.  Direct link
If they do offer AP discounts or BOGO after I purchase single night tickets, will I be able to change them?


----------



## FoxC63

Why is Oct 30th more expensive compared to Oct 31?


----------



## ohstarfish

FoxC63 said:


> Why is Oct 30th more expensive compared to Oct 31?


Guessing they'd expect higher attendance for a Saturday night (the 30th) vs a Sunday night (the 31st).


----------



## bobbie68

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Quick question about the one free night with your premier pass.
> 
> Do we need to book those dates in advance, or is it just show up and you get let in on whichever date you choose?
> 
> Was thinking of getting the all Sept pass (assuming they do it this year), then picking one of the dates close to Halloween to do our free day.



Hi I finally got through and was told that on the day you are going to choose for using your free ticket show up by 4 if you can. Once you are in you will not have a problem, if not he made it seem that premiere  passholders on those days wouldn't be turned away.  You can't book them in advance.


----------



## leiaorgana

I was also told earlier that 27th Oct was the last day that premiere pass holders could use their free tickets this year but I’m not sure how true that is. Wondering if anyone else can confirm this too?


----------



## tinkerbell1991

I might be totally blind in seeing this on the website but are are tickets nonrefundable?


----------



## FoxC63

tinkerbell1991 said:


> I might be totally blind in seeing this on the website but are are tickets nonrefundable?


Halloween Horror Nights is a separately ticketed event. Event occurs rain or shine.* No rain checks, returns or refunds.* Link


----------



## mamapenguin

bobbie68 said:


> Hi I finally got through and was told that on the day you are going to choose for using your free ticket show up by 4 if you can. Once you are in you will not have a problem, if not he made it seem that premiere  passholders on those days wouldn't be turned away.  You can't book them in advance.


But there are only specific nights that you can use the free premier ticket and I haven’t seen them listed. Did they tell you when they were or when they would be listed on their website?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

mamapenguin said:


> But there are only specific nights that you can use the free premier ticket and I haven’t seen them listed. Did they tell you when they were or when they would be listed on their website?



They're on the website. 

https://orlando.halloweenhorrornights.com/site/hhn/products/uoap-offers
Halloween Horror Nights 2021 Benefits


One free select event night admission. Choose from one of the following dates: Sept. 9, 10, 11, 12, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 22, 23, 29, 30; Oct. 6, 13, 20, 26, 27
Check back for more of this year’s perks


----------



## FoxC63

I wonder if Universal will have limited capacity on HHN, like WDW Boo Bash. 
Yes, I understand BB is an after hour event but it replaced MNSSHP.


----------



## FoxC63

natashaandbrad said:


> First time going to HHN.  I bought the RIP tour.  How long are the tours?  I picked a 7pm start time.  Super excited but some of the family are not so excited



You bought the HHN tickets as well, right?

*Separate Halloween Horror Nights event admission is required for all* R.I.P. Tour experiences AND must be valid for the same calendar day as the R.I.P. Tour ticket.  Link


----------



## Jujumama

natashaandbrad said:


> First time going to HHN.  I bought the RIP tour.  How long are the tours?  I picked a 7pm start time.  Super excited but some of the family are not so excited


 
Normally the tours take anywhere from 4 hours or longer.  It depends on the group.  Usually your tour guide will ask the group. Some groups just want to do all the houses, other groups desire more time to linger and take breaks etc.  We normally do the 7:00 RIP Tour and have been done just before midnight.


----------



## FoxC63

Jujumama said:


> Normally the tours take anywhere from 4 hours or longer.  It depends on the group.  Usually your tour guide will ask the group. Some groups just want to do all the houses, other groups desire more time to linger and take breaks etc.  We normally do the 7:00 RIP Tour and have been done just before midnight.



About the group, if *my family* wants to do the houses and others guests don't - can my family still go to the houses?  What does the Guide do in this circumstance?


----------



## Jujumama

This is a guided tour of all the houses, so you will have an opportunity to do ALL the houses. That won't be an issue.  It is very tiring to walk from house to house in the heat so a few breaks (15 minute or so) are included to get refreshments and locations that differ from year to year.  In addition, in the past you would break for a show at the amphitheater (Bill and Ted, Academy of Villains).  You can choose to not go to the shows but can't really go ahead without the group to the houses.  Your guide is essentially the fast pass into the houses and you circumvent the queues in its entirety.  Without the guide you don't get that benefit.  The groups are typically around 10 people and all is pretty amicable. The guide keeps count of his/her group so its best to not go ahead at minimum without letting them know.


----------



## BroadwayHermione5

Anyone know if you buy from third party if you can buy the express pass off of universal?


----------



## vrajewski10513

BroadwayHermione5 said:


> Anyone know if you buy from third party if you can buy the express pass off of universal?


Yes, you can. Its technically a separate purchase.


----------



## wnwardii

FoxC63 said:


> I wonder if Universal will have limited capacity on HHN, like WDW Boo Bash.


At this point, I would assume that HHN is full steam ahead with no capacity restrictions.  Granted there may be a max number of tickets they will sell for each event, but HHN is not a limited capacity event like Boo Bash.  If there was going to be any capacity restrictions, I would think that HHN would have announced this along with ticket sales to try and get people to purchase before they do sell out certain nights.  I totally expect HHN to be crazy busy, especially opening night and on weekends.


----------



## RAPstar

Does anyone remember how long the non-private RIP tours are? (also long time no see I know)


----------



## tinkerbell1991

FoxC63 said:


> Halloween Horror Nights is a separately ticketed event. Event occurs rain or shine.* No rain checks, returns or refunds.* Link


Thank you


----------



## BroadwayHermione5

vrajewski10513 said:


> Yes, you can. Its technically a separate purchase.


Thank you!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

bobbie68 said:


> Hi I finally got through and was told that on the day you are going to choose for using your free ticket show up by 4 if you can. Once you are in you will not have a problem, if not he made it seem that premiere  passholders on those days wouldn't be turned away.  You can't book them in advance.



Thanks for the response! I think we'd most likely do stay and scream with our AP for that day anyway, so we'd be entering really early. 



FoxC63 said:


> About the group, if *my family* wants to do the houses and others guests don't - can my family still go to the houses?  What does the Guide do in this circumstance?



If you have a public RIP tour the guide will do each house once.  If anyone wants to sit out the guide would either stay with them or ask them to meet at the exit.

If you do the private RIP tour, whoever buys the tour is in charge. So if the owner of the tour wants to go in a house 3 times and no one else does, the guide will listen to the owner of the tour. So everyone else would just wait outside. This would occur if you decided to purchase a private RIP tour and allowed other people to pay to join your tour. You are still in charge at the end of the day about what happens on that tour.


----------



## FoxC63

BroadwayHermione5 said:


> Anyone know if you buy from third party if you can buy the express pass off of universal?





vrajewski10513 said:


> Yes, you can. Its technically a separate purchase.



Just adding,
Other sellers might have very different refund policies so be sure to read them.  I've read through a lot of sites and I swear I saw something regarding a fee, like 6%? The other issue is sever inclement weather. Before you buy, read, read, read! 

I believe when buying through Universal, you can apply the refund amount towards a future stay?


----------



## macraven

RAPstar said:


> Does anyone remember how long the non-private RIP tours are? (also long time no see I know)


Hi Andy!
Public ( non private) tour back in 2019 was about 3.5 - 4 hours on a Sunday night for me *** it was a a full group 

On a Wednesday night it was 3 ? hours as we only had 5 in the group and low crowds that night


----------



## FoxC63

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> If you have a public RIP tour the guide will do each house once.  If anyone wants to sit out the guide would either stay with them or ask them to meet at the exit.
> 
> If you do the private RIP tour, whoever buys the tour is in charge. So if the owner of the tour wants to go in a house 3 times and no one else does, the guide will listen to the owner of the tour. So everyone else would just wait outside. This would occur if you decided to purchase a private RIP tour and allowed other people to pay to join your tour. You are still in charge at the end of the day about what happens on that tour.



Thank you!  When are you going?!


----------



## macraven

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> If you have a public RIP tour the guide will do each house once.  If anyone wants to sit out the guide would either stay with them or ask them to meet at the exit.
> 
> If you do the private RIP tour, whoever buys the tour is in charge. So if the owner of the tour wants to go in a house 3 times and no one else does, the guide will listen to the owner of the tour. So everyone else would just wait outside. This would occur if you decided to purchase a private RIP tour and allowed other people to pay to join your tour. You are still in charge at the end of the day about what happens on that tour.


perfect way to explain it!

I book tours and it is exactly like you said


----------



## FoxC63

Sold Out!


----------



## Erica_Haley

curious about the "Jack'd Up" experience, I need more details!


----------



## angelia

Monykalyn said:


> I am hoping for RoF with express as well-if they do not offer may cut back on length of stay. But it's early still. And waiting to see if any AP discounts or florida resident discounts.
> What are your dates in September? I've got 18-26 at Sapphire Falls booked right now.
> 
> I also promised my kid (this is 'our' thing-HHN) that this year we would do a RiP tour-since she got her grad trip to France cancelled last year, and couldn't come with to Cancun for Spring break this year...and we loved the daytime UtH tours too. She applied to be a Scareactor but hasn't heard anything back yet.


 We are booked at RPH September 16-25th. I am keeping my fingers crossed for the RoF w/express, it won't be the same for us without it. We planned our whole trip around HHN!  My son graduated this year and we had a big trip planned for overseas as well. Since we can't do that, this was our backup plan. 
How exciting for your daughter, I hope she gets that opportunity. That would be an amazing experience. My son would LOVE a chance to do that as well. Any idea when they will let her know?


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> Hi Andy!
> Public ( non private) tour back in 2019 was about 3.5 - 4 hours on a Sunday night for me *** it was a a full group
> 
> On a Wednesday night it was 3 ? hours as we only had 5 in the group and low crowds that night



That's good. I booked the earliest tour for us so we would still have the rest of the night to spend. Since my hubby hasn't been I'm also doing one day at Disney which is why I'm only gonna end up doing one night at HHN with the RIP tour (and to save money).


----------



## mamapenguin

Does anyone have any idea when or if there might be more ticket offerings or any AP discount? If what is available is all there will be, then I wish the would make an announcement so people can figure out what they want to do. My October trip is for this, so I did already buy one night. I will buy more, but I don’t know how to proceed with the lack of information. Did anyone get an email about tickets going on sale? The last email I got was regarding Beetlejuice.


----------



## wnwardii

I actually did receive an email today from HHN about Jack being back and Tickets being available.  I saw a post of a Twitter reply that other Ticket options will be coming.  It didn't say when though.  I am also waiting to hear about other options like Frequent Fear Pass, etc.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

angel0321 said:


> Similar question from us. While we've gone to HHN before, we've reached the age of being sick of lines.
> 
> Appreciate the pros/cons from this experienced group! TIA.



If you can afford it I would definitely do the private RIP tour. 

Express still needs to wait in line, even though it's a separate line from the standby. Depending on the house and the time of night the express lines can still have a decent wait.

With the tours you walk right up to the door and get to go in. 

If you do the public tour you only get each house once. If you do the private tour you get to dictate what happens. We did a tour with a friend one year and did Ghostbusters like 3 times in a row. If you do a private tour you can also go on rides. You also can ask for the special tours if the ride has one.

For instance, MIB has the Immigration Tour. You get to go on the floor with the two giant aliens in the queue and sit at the desks and take pictures. 



FoxC63 said:


> Thank you!  When are you going?!



We are hoping that the all Sept pass ticket is released again this year, as it has been in the past.

I believe usually single day tickets are released. Some time passes (weeks or months) then they release AP discounted single ticket dates, the monthly Sept pass and the more expensive pass that gives you access to most, if not all dates. 

If that's the case we'll be getting that and going as much as we want in Sept.

Not sure beyond that. 



Erica_Haley said:


> curious about the "Jack'd Up" experience, I need more details!
> View attachment 583043



The Jack'd Up experience is probably like the Stranger Things experience they did at Cabana Bay in 2019.

There were a few sets constructed for photo ops: the ice cream shop and the living room. You waited in line then got to take pictures in the sets.


----------



## DisneyPolaroids

This is my first ever HHN and this is probably a stupid question, but: 

The express pass ticket doesn't include admission, so that means I have to purchase a HHN single ticket admission ticket as well? I'm just double checking since the express pass is $120 for the day we want to go while a single ticket admission is $90. So if I wanted to go to HHN and skip the lines my total price for the experience would be $210?


----------



## patster734

DisneyPolaroids said:


> This is my first ever HHN and this is probably a stupid question, but:
> 
> The express pass ticket doesn't include admission, so that means I have to purchase a HHN single ticket admission ticket as well? I'm just double checking since the express pass is $120 for the day we want to go while a single ticket admission is $90. So if I wanted to go to HHN and skip the lines my total price for the experience would be $210?



That is correct.


----------



## macraven

Yes
If you want to do hhn, you need to buy the hhn ticket to enter the park 

The express pass for hhn is an additional ticket which you would need to buy
 It is valid for one use only per house/ ride

If you are already in the park during the day time, and the park is closing for hhn, you can stay if you have the hhn ticket

In the past, people have been able to wait in the park at holding areas that have hhn tickets

Nothing has been released yet if this pattern will be the same


----------



## TXAKDisneyFan

natashaandbrad said:


> First time going to HHN.  I bought the RIP tour.  How long are the tours?  I picked a 7pm start time.  Super excited but some of the family are not so excited


I just did the same! RIP tour Oct 8.


----------



## DisneyPolaroids

patster734 said:


> That is correct.





macraven said:


> Yes
> If you want to do hhn, you need to buy the hhn ticket to enter the park
> 
> The express pass for hhn is an additional ticket which you would need to buy
> It is valid for one use only per house/ ride
> 
> If you are already in the park during the day time, and the park is closing for hhn, you can stay if you have the hhn ticket
> 
> In the past, people have been able to wait in the park at holding areas that have hhn tickets
> 
> Nothing has been released yet if this pattern will be the same



Thanks so much for answering!


----------



## keishashadow

Catching up, yesterday was quite an interesting release date 

Whether they will sell Multi day tix seems to be the million $ question 


FoxC63 said:


> If they do offer AP discounts or BOGO after I purchase single night tickets, will I be able to change them?


In the past u could upgrade tix at the gate.  BOGO had value of price paid


Jujumama said:


> Normally the tours take anywhere from 4 hours or longer.  It depends on the group.  Usually your tour guide will ask the group. Some groups just want to do all the houses, other groups desire more time to linger and take breaks etc.  We normally do the 7:00 RIP Tour and have been done just before midnight.


Our public tour few years ago
Was no more than 3.5 hours with a bar stop after every house 


Erica_Haley said:


> curious about the "Jack'd Up" experience, I need more details!
> View attachment 583043


Stranger things was very well done. As I recall they opened it up after 3pm


----------



## keishashadow

DarthEsquire said:


> did also ask about Rush of Fear or multi-day tickets and was told they have no information yet as to if they will happen. It was also emphasized on the call that the public tour is each maze once, and likely no rides this year. I know from prior experience rides had been included but the representative said they don't necessarily expect that this year.



Wasn’t aware public tours ever included more than one run thru on each house.

To clarify, it’s up on this year’s website that select rides TBD will be offered to all HHN


----------



## soniam

Very excited!!!! Third HHN for me, 2nd for son, and 1st for husband. Going all out. Express pass and private RIP tour. This will be very welcome after the last year and a half and missing out last year.

@schumigirl, are you going to be able to make it this year?


----------



## MinnieMSue

Rearranged our trip in September - Labor Day weekend. We booked the daytime lights on tour of 6 houses. We booked our first HHN that night (Sept 4). We have seasonal AP. Where can we activate our tickets for HHN?  where do we do the same for the daytime tour?  Where do tours begin?  Also since our tour will end at 3 can we stay in the park for HHN or do we need to leave or purchase the stay and play thing. We changed our trip to arriving Friday evening around 9 at CBBR and having the tour 10-3 on Saturday with HHN on Saturday. Then we switch Sunday morning to Disney for their after hours party.


----------



## theFoof

MinnieMSue said:


> can we stay in the park for HHN or do we need to leave or purchase the stay and play thing.



Your AP + HHN ticket is fine to get into the stay and scream areas, the upgrade is just for those without daytime admission. (Based on previous years)

You should be able to pick up your tickets from one of the kiosks or a ticket booth.


----------



## tony67

really looking forward to this year after the disappoint of the last year - ive had to cancel three trips.

So - I have an AP I will activate when I arrive - has anyone had luck getting refunds of purchased events after they activate the pass?
Planning to buy ROF if and when available but since my pass wont be active no discount.
Ill try anyway when I get there - Universal customer service is great  - but just wonder if anyone tried in the past.


----------



## 03GirlsMom

I caved and ended up purchasing the RIP tour for our night. I was originally going to just do the EP but knowing how bad my husband is at dealing with crowds and lines, I decided to just go for the tour. DD11 is SO excited to be going in the first place (she's my mini-me when it comes to all things Halloween and horror) so I'm thinking I might not tell her and just surprise her that night. She might end up being even more excited for it than I am!


----------



## MustangMike

MinnieMSue said:


> Where do tours begin?  Also since our tour will end at 3 can we stay in the park for HHN or do we need to leave or purchase the stay and play thing.


 I know in 2019 the tours began at Café La Bamaba. They had snacks and bottled water that you could have before the tours started. Good idea to stay hydrated. If you’re already in the park during the day, you should be good for to stay in the Stay and Scream zones while they transition the park from day time operations to HHN. There are 3 Stay and Scream zones and you can usually grab something to eat and drink there while you waiting. Again, probably a good idea to eat and stay hydrate. The Stay and Scream Zones usually open a little earlier than the 6:30 start time for HHN so you might be able to get through a house before your 7pm tour starts


----------



## keishashadow

MinnieMSue said:


> Where can we activate our tickets for HHN?


In the past I’ve just brought the printout and had it scanned in holding pens/restaurants in parks


MinnieMSue said:


> Also since our tour will end at 3 can we stay in the park for HHN or do we need to leave or purchase the stay and play thing


unless I missed something, Stay & scream hasn’t officially been confirmed

It helps them manage the gate & churns revenue with the paid add on tickets, don’t see them being eliminated

if u have APs/valid park admission can enter park after the tour


tony67 said:


> So - I have an AP I will activate when I arrive - has anyone had luck getting refunds of purchased events after they activate the pass?
> Planning to buy ROF if and when available but since my pass wont be active no discount.


U should have a confirmation number for the AP purchased. Generally, stop by guest services to activate

Not sure if u could buy HhN discounted tix via calling in (they could easily confirm ur pass to purchase).  Worth a phone call to pass holder line to inquire. Good luck

tix are sold as not refundable.  I can verify BOGO tix were able to be gifted to others (in their entirety, no sharing) as long as the recipient had the print/tix out in hand


----------



## FoxC63

keishashadow said:


> * I can verify BOGO tix were able to be gifted to others* as long as they havd the print/tix out in hand



@macraven , feeling generous with your BOGO tickets this year?


----------



## tinkerbell1991

DisneyPolaroids said:


> This is my first ever HHN and this is probably a stupid question, but:
> 
> The express pass ticket doesn't include admission, so that means I have to purchase a HHN single ticket admission ticket as well? I'm just double checking since the express pass is $120 for the day we want to go while a single ticket admission is $90. So if I wanted to go to HHN and skip the lines my total price for the experience would be $210?


Usually the express pass is under $100 so are you looking at the specific HHN express pass or regular park pass? Just would want you buying the wrong one


----------



## macraven

FoxC63 said:


> @macraven , feeling generous with your BOGO tickets this year?



If I get run over by another car, I’ll gift you my sets of my bogo


I bought a few sets of them last year, day they went on sale


----------



## macraven

tinkerbell1991 said:


> Usually the express pass is under $100 so are you looking at the specific HHN express pass or regular park pass? Just would want you buying the wrong one



The ep for hhn varies in price
Depends on date 

I have paid $120 for it before


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> If I get run over by another car, I’ll gift you my sets of my bogo


The Mod that just keeps on giving!


----------



## shh

If I buy a regular 1 nite tic now, then UO announces Fla resident or AP discounts weeks from now, any chance they'll credit me the difference on a UO gift card? Even if it's just $5-10, that's another snack or order of pizza fries lol


----------



## keishashadow

Shh - would be nice for guests, probably a nightmare for their CS to process.  Don’t see it happening.  Honestly, haven’t heard of any sort of credits in the past.

*Can anyone else chime in here with personal, RL experience in the past as to getting any sort of refund or credit on pre-purchased tickets...excluding last year’s issues, of course?*

Forgot to post earlier, on twitter HHN did Acknowledge a question as to FF tix sales.  Didn’t give a good answer   But, did comment.  At least the possibility does still exist for those on the fence.


----------



## PrincessJasmine88

Hi I don’t see that they added the Stay and Scream/ Scream Early option yet. Can I buy my HHN tickets now and add the SS tickets later on? Or do you have to buy them all at the same time?


----------



## macraven

shh said:


> If I buy a regular 1 nite tic now, then UO announces Fla resident or AP discounts weeks from now, any chance they'll credit me the difference on a UO gift card? Even if it's just $5-10, that's another snack or order of pizza fries lol



To be on the safe side, wait until more info is released before you buy the hhn ticket

UO is still loading their system for tickets, fla residents, ap discounts, etc

Give it another week as more info will be released

One year I jumped and bought too early and very time consuming to change my prepaid tickets and extras.


----------



## PrincessJasmine88

Thanks


----------



## shh

macraven said:


> To be on the safe side, wait until more info is released before you buy the hhn ticket
> 
> UO is still loading their system for tickets, fla residents, ap discounts, etc
> 
> Give it another week as more info will be released
> 
> One year I jumped and bought too early and very time consuming to change my prepaid tickets and extras.


makes sense - thanks. Suspect it may not apply to my late Oct dates anyway...seems like most discounts are for Sept. But can't hurt to make sure.


----------



## macraven

PrincessJasmine88 said:


> Hi I don’t see that they added the Stay and Scream/ Scream Early option yet. Can I buy my HHN tickets now and add the SS tickets later on? Or do you have to buy them all at the same time?


In the 27 years I have attended hhn, I have found it is so much easier to book tickets, add on’s after most of the hhn has been released 

It is time consuming to call and add, remove, change what already has been booked and paid for.

Tours are the one thing I book as soon as they are released to the public as I want specific dates and start time 
( they do not drop in price)


Those of us that have been before usually secure our hotel in advance and keep an eye out for booking the extras that appeal to us

(hhn character dining, tours of day and night, stay and scream options, etc)


----------



## mamapenguin

Does anyone know when HHN merchandise typically starts showing up in the parks?


----------



## PrincessJasmine88

macraven said:


> In the 27 years I have attended hhn, I have found it is so much easier to book tickets, add on’s after most of the hhn has been released
> 
> It is time consuming to call and add, remove, change what already has been booked and paid for.
> 
> Tours are the one thing I book as soon as they are released to the public as I want specific dates and start time
> ( they do not drop in price)
> 
> 
> Those of us that have been before usually secure our hotel in advance and keep an eye out for booking the extras that appeal to us
> 
> (hhn character dining, tours of day and night, stay and scream options, etc)



Thanks. We booked our hotel already, I’ll hold off on tickets for now. I don’t think Sept 9 and 12 will book up right away. I am so psyched for HHN. Went for the first time in 2017 and I said to my husband That was one of the most fun things I have ever done in my life


----------



## meryll83

Can someone reminder me… I think we’re still eligible for HHN discounts with Seasonal APs (when they get released) but is it still the case that if our APs aren’t active then we can’t purchase with the discount?

I remember a previous year having to wait to buy them when we checked in at the hotel, and it made me twitchy LOL. I always like to have things secured in advance!


----------



## tinkerbell1991

macraven said:


> The ep for hhn varies in price
> Depends on date
> 
> I have paid $120 for it before


Really? Wow, I never knew it went above about $70


----------



## macraven

Ever go on a Saturday during a holiday time period and you will see a difference in prices


----------



## soniam

macraven said:


> Ever go on a Saturday during a holiday time period and you will see a difference in prices



Been there done that on Columbus Day weekend. Doing it again this year.


----------



## macraven

soniam said:


> Been there done that on Columbus Day weekend. Doing it again this year.


Bingo!!
I no longer go during that time period 
Higher costs and lots of people


----------



## soniam

macraven said:


> Bingo!!
> I no longer go during that time period
> Higher costs and lots of people



Kiddo and school unfortunately dictate it right now.


----------



## macraven

soniam said:


> Kiddo and school unfortunately dictate it right now.


Totally understand that 
Went that time period for years ....


----------



## DisneyPolaroids

tinkerbell1991 said:


> Usually the express pass is under $100 so are you looking at the specific HHN express pass or regular park pass? Just would want you buying the wrong one



The HHN specific one!


----------



## vrajewski10513

tinkerbell1991 said:


> Really? Wow, I never knew it went above about $70





macraven said:


> Ever go on a Saturday during a holiday time period and you will see a difference in prices


I just paid $100 for EP on a Wednesday


----------



## macraven

vrajewski10513 said:


> I just paid $100 for EP on a Wednesday


Ouch!


----------



## schumigirl

soniam said:


> Very excited!!!! Third HHN for me, 2nd for son, and 1st for husband. Going all out. Express pass and private RIP tour. This will be very welcome after the last year and a half and missing out last year.
> 
> @schumigirl, are you going to be able to make it this year?



Sorry Soniam for the late reply, I`ve just seen this.

Right now, I doubt September will happen......we have our flights and hotels sorted, but if the flights are cancelled we`ll defer them again till next year as we have a November/December trip booked too this year. Whether that`ll happen is another story too lol.....

But, who knows......I am still going to enjoy Keisha`s thread and all the chatter on it......I`m thrilled Jack is back......who doesn`t love a clown 

Glad to hear you`re going though, it does sound a mixed year for me, some I like the sound of, but others not so sure about, but it`s always a fun event for sure and sounds like you`ll have a blast there! 

Good to see you and thank you for asking


----------



## shh

schumigirl said:


> Sorry Soniam for the late reply, I`ve just seen this.
> 
> Right now, I doubt September will happen......we have our flights and hotels sorted, but if the flights are cancelled we`ll defer them again till next year as we have a November/December trip booked too this year. Whether that`ll happen is another story too lol.....
> 
> But, who knows......I am still going to enjoy Keisha`s thread and all the chatter on it......I`m thrilled Jack is back......who doesn`t love a clown
> 
> Glad to hear you`re going though, it does sound a mixed year for me, some I like the sound of, but others not so sure about, but it`s always a fun event for sure and sounds like you`ll have a blast there!
> 
> Good to see you and thank you for asking



How can it possibly be an official HHN without a TR from you? This is must-read homework before the trip. Fingers crossed that things work out - a lot can happen in 3 months - (or maybe 4 months if Oct opens up?)


----------



## schumigirl

shh said:


> How can it possibly be an official HHN without a TR from you? This is must-read homework before the trip. Fingers crossed that things work out - a lot can happen in 3 months - (or maybe 4 months if Oct opens up?)



Awww....thank you shh......I appreciate that a lot......yes, who knows what lies ahead, but what will be, will be. And we are very accepting of whatever happens, it`s a vacation at the end of the day......maybe if it was our first visit I`d be more upset, but we have had one or two nights there already......lol.......

We wouldn`t swap for October if it opened up and September didn`t, as we have November booked, I think we`d be home 2 weeks before we were back.....Virgin Atlantic are excellent at moving the flights till next year.

We`re healthy and happy, can`t ask for more really. 

But, yes, will absolutely be following along


----------



## marymouse1987

keishashadow said:


> Shh - would be nice for guests, probably a nightmare for their CS to process.  Don’t see it happening.  Honestly, haven’t heard of any sort of credits in the past.
> 
> *Can anyone else chime in here with personal, RL experience in the past as to getting any sort of refund or credit on pre-purchased tickets...excluding last year’s issues, of course?*
> 
> Forgot to post earlier, on twitter HHN did Acknowledge a question as to FF tix sales.  Didn’t give a good answer   But, did comment.  At least the possibility does still exist for those on the fence.
> View attachment 583283


No idea if they’ll do it again, but in 2019 I bought BOGO tickets on the last day they were offered as AP special hadn’t come out. Once AP special was released, I was able to call Universal and change ticket types. I don’t remember if I saved money changing or paid more to upgrade, but they DID change the tickets for me despite the fine print that they’re non refundable.


----------



## meryll83

meryll83 said:


> Can someone reminder me… I think we’re still eligible for HHN discounts with Seasonal APs (when they get released) but is it still the case that if our APs aren’t active then we can’t purchase with the discount?
> 
> I remember a previous year having to wait to buy them when we checked in at the hotel, and it made me twitchy LOL. I always like to have things secured in advance!


Just giving this a little nudge to see if anyone knows the answer… thanks!


----------



## soniam

schumigirl said:


> Sorry Soniam for the late reply, I`ve just seen this.
> 
> Right now, I doubt September will happen......we have our flights and hotels sorted, but if the flights are cancelled we`ll defer them again till next year as we have a November/December trip booked too this year. Whether that`ll happen is another story too lol.....
> 
> But, who knows......I am still going to enjoy Keisha`s thread and all the chatter on it......I`m thrilled Jack is back......who doesn`t love a clown
> 
> Glad to hear you`re going though, it does sound a mixed year for me, some I like the sound of, but others not so sure about, but it`s always a fun event for sure and sounds like you`ll have a blast there!
> 
> Good to see you and thank you for asking



I hope you make it. I am sure it would be a much needed vacation. I know some others in England who cancelled their October HHN trip, because of the uncertainty and also traveling with kids. Sounds like you are going in November though, so that's awesome. Glad to see you around.


----------



## imprint

meryll83 said:


> Just giving this a little nudge to see if anyone knows the answer… thanks!



I can't find my notes from 2019, but I seem to remember that my Seasonal Pass got a small discount on either FF w/ EP or the Unmasking tour (it was one but not the other).  If I remember right, they said Preferred and Premier could get a discount on the other ticket.  Of course, it's been a while, and that might have even been 2018.

You can call and ask, but I'll warn you, I called twice last week and was on hold for an hour each time.  I think they're both getting slammed and probably short staffed like many places.  The customer services reps were super nice and helpful once connected, though.  Hopefully people aren't taking wait time frustration out on them.


----------



## amalone1013

meryll83 said:


> Just giving this a little nudge to see if anyone knows the answer… thanks!


Seasonal passes got the same discount as other passes in 2019. We upgraded tickets to passes in person that year so waited until we were on site to buy rush of fear passes, so not sure about buying with unactivated passes


----------



## AllyElly

I was looking to book the Behind the Screams tour for 8, but online will only let you book a max of 6 people.  I want to make sure we are all in the same group so I am assuming I need to call to book all of us together.  Do I call the ticket line or is there a different one to call?  The wait is over an hour and a half for the ticket line.


----------



## macraven

They are only allowing groups of more than 6 for the private  tours.
Have not read if Behind the mask has any clauses in it for number in the group

it’s a day tour and not long like house tours are


----------



## macraven

Came back to add that you should call VIP tours to get  the info for the policy of splitting your group to same time period but in different groups for that day tour 

Only other option I know about is asking if they are doing private tours for behind the scream tours


----------



## tony67

Ive booked the 3 house and 6 house tours for September - hopefully it is the same as HHN29 and different houses 

Anyone else finding the cost of flights to be triple what it was in previous years? (and 7 times what I booked for last year) WOW - that is the last piece to the puzzle for me - just waiting on a special - well and the ROF pass.


----------



## Lynne G

Flights were not as different for me, the rental car prices. Wow, three times and higher than I had last year, and in the past.  Yay Tony, for booking those behind house tours, and hope you do see that ROF pass.


----------



## macraven

tony67 said:


> Ive booked the 3 house and 6 house tours for September - hopefully it is the same as HHN29 and different houses
> 
> Anyone else finding the cost of flights to be triple what it was in previous years? (and 7 times what I booked for last year) WOW - that is the last piece to the puzzle for me - just waiting on a special - well and the ROF pass.



I paid $210 for Delta for my January-February flight
Paid just just under $400 for my September/ October delta flight 
I do main cabin on all delta trips
Air fare is climbing for the area I live in


----------



## DarthEsquire

Last week Southwest released a bunch of flights from September on that were cheap at the time.  I had a friend get DC to Orlando roundtrip for $102.


----------



## FoxC63

macraven said:


> I paid $210 for Delta for my January-February flight
> Paid just just under $400 for my September/ October delta flight
> I do main cabin on all delta trips
> Air fare is climbing for the area I live in



Same from Detroit (DTW) to MCO for our late October trip, main cabin as well.  $$$  

It was on the LX news about flights and car rentals, how much it's all risen and why.  They said expect more flights to be cancelled now through summer due to lack of crew.


----------



## FoxC63

DarthEsquire said:


> Last week Southwest released a bunch of flights from September on that were cheap at the time.  I had a friend get DC to Orlando roundtrip for $102.



Yup, SW had an awesome sale!  From DTW they do not offer non stop flights so yeah, that's not what we're interested in.


----------



## mamapenguin

Express for HHN went up $20 for every one of my days in October): so much for waiting for other options….


----------



## Jujumama

We are doing and RIP tour and a friend has decided he wants to come along.  Does anyone know if you call Universal, if you can add a person to your RIP group/reservation?


----------



## meryll83

mamapenguin said:


> Express for HHN went up $20 for every one of my days in October): so much for waiting for other options….


Really?!
That’s not good, I’ve also been waiting


----------



## mamapenguin

meryll83 said:


> Really?!
> That’s not good, I’ve also been waiting


Yes, you should probably look at your dates and see if the prices have gone up. I should have purchased at $119.99, instead I paid $139.99 ( I needed 3). I hadn’t decided on other dates because I was waiting to see about AP discounts and/or multi day tickets.


----------



## FoxC63

mamapenguin said:


> Yes, you should probably look at your dates and see if the prices have gone up. I should have purchased at $119.99, instead I paid $139.99 ( I needed 3). I hadn’t decided on other dates because I was waiting to see about AP discounts and/or multi day tickets.



I took a screen dump of October Tickets & Express Passes and our dates are $20 higher for Express Pass.  What a drag!  

Oh, why do they offer start times for RIP Tours? 

With this being our first time going, does anyone have any suggestions for Oct 30th?


----------



## macraven

Jujumama said:


> We are doing and RIP tour and a friend has decided he wants to come along.  Does anyone know if you call Universal, if you can add a person to your RIP group/reservation?


Did you book a public or private RIP tour?
Private allows 10 in your group

Public allows 6 in your group


----------



## vrajewski10513

mamapenguin said:


> Express for HHN went up $20 for every one of my days in October): so much for waiting for other options….


Three days ago I told my sister to purchase her single night express pass even if she is waiting for multi night tickets for this exact reason.. of course she didn't listen.


----------



## FoxC63

vrajewski10513 said:


> Three days ago I told my sister to purchase her single night express pass even if she is waiting for multi night tickets for this exact reason.. of course she didn't listen.



If you had posted this bit of info, I would have.  
I not only take advice, I ask for it. Makes life so much easier!

So, here's this.. Oh, why do they offer start times for RIP Tours?
With this being our first time going, does anyone have any suggestions for Oct 30th?


----------



## macraven

FoxC63 said:


> If you had posted this bit of info, I would have.
> I not only take advise, I ask for it. Makes life so much easier!
> 
> So, here's this.. Oh, why do they offer start times for RIP Tours?
> With this being our first time going, does anyone have any suggestions for Oct 30th?
> 
> View attachment 584393


They offer different start time periods so tour waits will not have long waits in the house lines

They pulse the lines into the houses for the public tour groups

when you book a public tour, you list one of the above time starts

Private tours generally are assigned a time for houses and your tour guide will take you to the shortcut way to enter them
No long waits for those in a private tour

Public tours have a similar set up and do have a short wait  before they enter a house

So doing a tour is a big advantage, much less wait time to see the houses
Your guide will have you follow them as you enter the house by a short cut way

All guides are given a start time schedule to do each house
It is less congested that way

TM in the houses will pulse the lines for the tour groups


----------



## FoxC63

macraven said:


> They offer different start time periods so tour waits will not have long waits in the house lines
> 
> They pulse the lines into the houses for the public tour groups
> 
> when you book a public tour, you list one of the above time starts
> 
> Private tours generally are assigned a time for houses and your tour guide will take you to the shortcut way to enter them
> No long waits for those in a private tour
> 
> Public tours have a similar set up and do have a short wait  before they enter a house



Understood, thank you.... but... 

With this being our first time going, what time slot should we do for Oct 30th?


----------



## macraven

For public tours I request first open time period 
6:30

Less rush inside the house as lines not long

The later time in the evening to start houses will be when the park is filled with more peeps 

I prefer to have less large crowds
Many like a late start so they can spend a good 2 hours in the park with less crowds and hit houses and scare zones 

Public tours are one house one time only in the tour

Private tours allow repeats of houses ... as many as the owner of the tour wants


----------



## FoxC63

macraven said:


> For public tours I request first open time period
> 6:30
> 
> Less rush inside the house as lines not long
> 
> The later time in the evening to start houses will be when the park is filled with more peeps
> 
> I prefer to have less large crowds
> Many like a late start so they can spend a good 2 hours in the park with less crowds and hit houses and scare zones
> 
> Public tours are one house one time only in the tour
> 
> Private tours allow repeats of houses ... as many as the owner of the tour wants



So helpful as always!  Thank you.  I wish we could afford the Private. 
DH saw the price tag and said NOPE!  Gotta listen, he's my man!


----------



## Jujumama

macraven said:


> Did you book a public or private RIP tour?
> Private allows 10 in your group
> 
> Public allows 6 in your group


Public tour, there is 3 in my reservation + friend if he can join our group.


----------



## macraven

Jujumama said:


> Public tour, there is 3 in my reservation + friend if he can join our group.


Call Vip tours and ask if you can change the # in your group to 4
If they say yes they have open slots, and you prepay for the 4 th person
Once they have 12 for your group, it’s cut off for adding more


----------



## mom4fun

Now that I know a little too late that express ticket prices go up. Do regular HHN ticket prices go up, too?


----------



## mamapenguin

mom4fun said:


> Now that I know a little too late that express ticket prices go up. Do regular HHN ticket prices go up, too?


Maybe. It won’t let me buy more tickets at the moment. It’s all grayed out….the app still works, maybe it’s me.


----------



## Naomeri

mom4fun said:


> Now that I know a little too late that express ticket prices go up. Do regular HHN ticket prices go up, too?


Price for a single night ticket on my night (Sept 4) has not changed, but the price for an EP has gone up $20 since I bought it.  Glad I didn’t wait!!


----------



## macraven

FoxC63 said:


> So helpful as always!  Thank you.  I wish we could afford the Private.
> DH saw the price tag and said NOPE!  Gotta listen, he's my man!


Yes it is costly but I’m spending my adult children’s  inheritance since they forgot Mother’s Day cards this year..
Lol


----------



## FoxC63

mamapenguin said:


> Maybe. It won’t let me buy more tickets at the moment. It’s all grayed out….the app still works, maybe it’s me.



I had no issues buying HHN tickets & EP's on desktop yesterday. 
Still have not added regular RIP Tour.  I'd really like to know what I'm paying for and that is definitely just me.  

*FYI:  *Universal Store has these back in stock
Limited Release Halloween Horror Nights 2021 Jack Adult T-Shirt $28
 
*Note*, shipping fees apply.


----------



## mamapenguin

FoxC63 said:


> I had no issues buying HHN tickets & EP's on desktop yesterday.
> Still have not added regular RIP Tour.  I'd really like to know what I'm paying for and that is definitely just me.
> 
> *FYI:  *Universal Store has these back in stock
> Limited Release Halloween Horror Nights 2021 Jack Adult T-Shirt $28
> View attachment 584664
> *Note*, shipping fees apply.


Thank you. I did end up getting what I wanted. I had no problem buying express in the morning, but in the evening I had to use an incognito window to purchase tickets on my MacBook. 
I wish I knew if that Jack shirt will be available next month in the park. I’d like to get my discount if possible.


----------



## pas130

I am kinda kicking myself for not buying my HHN EP last week, but I was holding out for multinight tickets. I did buy the EPs for 2 out of 3 nights, the Saturday night DH and I are content sitting and sipping a drink while watching guests get scared in the scarezones. HRH is completely unavailable our dates so I am SO glad we booked in March. We are going in October so I am ready for the crowds and SO READY for HHN!!!


----------



## FoxC63

mamapenguin said:


> I wish I knew if that Jack shirt will be available next month in the park. I’d like to get my discount if possible.



My menfolk really wanted them and typically by late October most items are sold out, at least that's my experience at WDW during MNSSHP.  
Universal could be different... naw, I really don't think so! 

I also purchased one for Dan the Man, our son's friend who we're taking with us.  I'm creating a *V*acation *C*are *P*ackage for him.  I believe this is his first vacation, I know he's never been on a plane and to be honest, I don't think he's ever left the state.  We're all very excited!  

About this VCP, I feel like I'm walking on eggshells. Sadly, I know his family cannot afford very much.  As our guest, we're covering his entire trip. I truly hope I'm not coming off as ostentatious, flamboyant or whatever but we would like to do more without hurting and/or overwhelming him and his parents - I don't know how to do that.  
I know he needs stuff for this trip. I know what poor feels like - been there, lived it.  If anyone has ANY suggestions, I'm all ears!  Please feel free to PM me as well. Thank you.


----------



## mamapenguin

FoxC63 said:


> My menfolk really wanted them and typically by late October most items are sold out, at least that's my experience at WDW during MNSSHP.
> Universal could be different... naw, I really don't think so!
> 
> I also purchased one for Dan the Man, our son's friend who we're taking with us.  I'm creating a *V*acation *C*are *P*ackage for him.  I believe this is his first vacation, I know he's never been on a plane and to be honest, I don't think he's ever left the state.  We're all very excited!
> 
> About this VCP, I feel like I'm walking on eggshells. Sadly, I know his family cannot afford very much.  As our guest, we're covering his entire trip. I truly hope I'm not coming off as ostentatious, flamboyant or whatever but we would like to do more without hurting and/or overwhelming him and his parents - I don't know how to do that.
> I know he needs stuff for this trip. I know what poor feels like - been there, lived it.  If anyone has ANY suggestions, I'm all ears!  Please feel free to PM me as well. Thank you.


A good suitcase for him to pack. It surprises me how much this gets overlooked until the last minute. I have ran into this problem myself when traveling with one my adult children. I was shocked to see her purple suitcase she had as a child, broken zipper tabs and all packed to fly cross country….she refused to borrow one from me….I bought her new purple one for the next time.


----------



## pas130

FoxC63 said:


> About this VCP, I feel like I'm walking on eggshells. Sadly, I know his family cannot afford very much.  As our guest, we're covering his entire trip. I truly hope I'm not coming off as ostentatious, flamboyant or whatever but we would like to do more without hurting and/or overwhelming him and his parents - I don't know how to do that.
> I know he needs stuff for this trip. I know what poor feels like - been there, lived it.  If anyone has ANY suggestions, I'm all ears!  Please feel free to PM me as well. Thank you.


 That is so kind and generous of you! As Mamapenguin mentioned a suitcase would be a great way to "wrap" the VCP. There are decent ones at Target or sales that come up on Amazon. I am sure his parents must feel blessed their son gets such a fun vacation with his friend and their fun family!! 


mamapenguin said:


> A good suitcase for him to pack. It surprises me how much this gets overlooked until the last minute. I have ran into this problem myself when traveling with one my adult children. I was shocked to see her purple suitcase she had as a child, broken zipper tabs and all packed to fly cross country….she refused to borrow one from me….I bought her new purple one for the next time.


Fantastic idea!


----------



## Lynne G

Nope Fox, just nice of you.  I’d buy him a shirt or two from Universal or other that he’d be happy to wear in parks.  Agree, a suitcase is a good idea to be the wrapping for his VCP.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Anyone doing a private tour on Halloween with space for 2 adults to join?


----------



## CAPSLOCK

CAPSLOCK said:


> Anyone doing a private tour on Halloween with space for 2 adults to join?


Or Oct 30th?  

I imagine that there is no appreciable difference between those two nights if participating in a tour, right?


----------



## patster734

Called and booked the Private RIP tour for Thursday, September 23rd.  Price was $2874.55 after a 10% Preferred AP discount.


----------



## shh

mamapenguin said:


> Express for HHN went up $20 for every one of my days in October): so much for waiting for other options….


I try  not to be a whiner ordinarily, but this aggravated me. I literally had tics in the cart, went to check on dates and returned to find them $20/person more expensive -- in a matter of hours. I won't call it "gouging" because to me, gouging is what happens when essential lifesaving supplies are jacked up during an emergency (as opposed to my first-world theme park aggravations, lol.) 

I do understand that express tics rise as you get closer to event, but these were posted just days ago...I literally got the announcement email, then visited to add to cart: there was no need to raise them 25-30% that quickly.


----------



## keishashadow

Re airfare & rental car rates...a resounding yuck in my market. Obviously, so much pent up travel angst & less flights scheduled.  Even the recent SWA sale really was much ado about nothing with prices back to where they started on release day for dates I checked.

Booked with plan B (spirit) for fall trip two months or so ago.  Not my favorite by any means but, when I have ‘extra’ family along, often my default if the total out-the-door price is 2/3rds less than SWA.

Nice to see so many here are pinning down their trip details!


----------



## shh

Have event hours been posted yet? Thought I saw them somewhere, but rechecked thread and HHN website - not finding it. Just wondering if _midweek _HHN closes at midnight or 1am


----------



## FoxC63

CAPSLOCK said:


> Or Oct 30th?
> 
> I imagine that there is no appreciable difference between those two nights if participating in a tour, right?



Sent PM!


----------



## CAPSLOCK

We're both looking to join tours on the same night.


----------



## shb5007

When should we be expecting more news on houses, zones, shows, food, hours, etc.?


----------



## imprint

As a 10 year HHN goer (not that long in the scope of things), I'm finding it very aggravating that more house/scare zones/shows have not been announced, but even more aggravating is no Frequent Fear + EP tickets.  After the no-show last year (for obviously needed reasons), I thought they'd throw us a bone and announce everything early and release tickets early so the die-hards could get plans in place and give them our money for a great event (in fact a customer service rep told me earlier in the year to expect announcements and tickers before now).  This late in the year, it now kinda feels like they are trying to figure out how to milk every last cent they can from the people that made the event so successful.  I have airfare, resort, APs, transportation, and a daytime HHN tour booked.  Still no HHN tickets (we get FF+EP to use on 3 nights).  I'm seriously concerned now that we may only get one night tix.  If so, I think we'll try to go a few nights to Seaworld for Halloscream instead of HHN.  I'm bummed and getting angry at this point.  Release season HHN tickets:  why not?!  Release more info on the event:  why not?!  If the IPs are the problem, then screw them and make all original houses/zones.  Seriously, after the crap-storm the last year and half  has been, please USO give us break. Sorry to rant.  It's been a bad week on top of a bad year, and I just so wanted to have an HHN/Fall Break/wedding anniversary/kid birthday vacation (like the last 10 years) to have planned and be ready to look forward to. As of now, it's still up in the air.  /rant off/


----------



## macraven

I started doing hhn early in the game quite a few years back in the days hhn was only held 3 nights a week

Release of info differs over the years 

Tickets I bought last year already confirmed they are valid for this year
Info you need, should be listed soon

Give it another week as more info will be out


----------



## macraven

Imprint 
Yes, it’s very difficult not to know more details but hang in there 
I’m on edge also but waiting it out too


----------



## shh

imprint - I empathize with your frustration: as macraven suggested upthread, it's much easier to hold off until all offerings are published vs buying a 1-day tic, only to try and change it or get credit if a AP, Fla resident or multi-night offering is released later. So I'm holding off!

BUT that also means you can't really commit to specific Express pass nights until you know more. As UO keeps us hanging re: which nights/tics to buy - they simultaneously raise Express prices before folks even have the complete ticket information to plan their trip. 

I normally am Universal's biggest cheerleader - but am genuinely disappointed with how they're handling HHN this year. Many of us spent a lot on preferred or premiere APs last year and were never able to use them. Not UO's fault of course, but that was a fair amount of money gone. Now this on top of that feels a bit like piling on.

...aaand now my rant is over


----------



## keishashadow

shh said:


> that also means you can't really commit to specific Express pass nights until you know more. As UO keeps us hanging re: which nights/tics to buy - they simultaneously raise Express prices before folks even have the complete ticket information to plan their trip.


it’s surely an interesting ummmm dynamic 

does one purchase ‘non-refundable’ tix (& EPs) now to lock in a price, then find themselves kicking themselves if a better tix comes out down the road or do you wait it out looking for a golden ticket?

Oh, sweet mysteries of HHN   Still, you don’t need a crystal ball to know many people who did purchase early are going to complain whatever offers might be rolled out down the pike.

to 





shh said:


> aaand now my rant is over


this is the way


----------



## mamapenguin

I’ll chalk this up as a strange HHN year. I’ve had my hotel booked since August, I have flights, APs and HHN tickets and express for one night. I was over it when express jumped $20pp within a week. I know I’m going at a busy time and I’m not going to miss out waiting on what if. That being said, I also have a room for 2022. It sure would be nice if Universal would announce some houses, or a show…bring back Bill and Ted’s!


----------



## macraven

To have Bill and Ted back, would make my day !
Always been a fan.


----------



## keishashadow




----------



## CAPSLOCK

Now looking for 4 people to JOIN our private RIP tour on Sat 10/30! 


Please PM if interested.


----------



## Elle :)

I’m planning on doing a RIP tour during our upcoming trip. I’m not sure if I’ve missed it but has any information been released about HHN hours (when it opens / closes)? How long does the public tour last? Is it just houses or does it usually include other things? Sorry, I have way more questions than answers at this point.


----------



## macraven

Public tours I have done are usually 3-4 hours long
Or however long it takes to do all houses and a few  rides
They usually have a couple of break times for drinks/food

Your start time is set up when you book it
Public tours start time is staggered with maybe 4 choices
I prefer doing the public tours at the first scheduled time of the start of them

private tours last most of the night or about closer to park closing time
It’s up to the owner of the tour to decide
When I book the private tour, we are ready to call it a night before the event is over.
A few years we ended at 1:30 as most wanted to catch the water taxis back to the hotel
( water taxis stop running at 2 on the weekends)

Both tours will have light refreshments at a point during the evening
RIP tours have started booking but there is plenty of time to decide if you want to do them.
Saturday is the one night tours might fill up

Park hours for hhn should be in the website
Usually Friday and Saturday nights last close to 2 am

prices vary based on night you attend as closing hours vary based on day you go.

Public tours cap out at 12 in the group
Private holds to 10

If you have a group of more than 6, you need to book the private tour not public tiur
No idea if times will change this year
Tours are an add on so you still need to have the hhn park ticket

private tours can request how they may want their tour to be
Rides, repeat houses, bar stops, scare zones, sit and take breaks, etc
Public tours event your evening is determined by the tour guide
But public tours will do each house and scare zone once
Last public tours I have done did include a ride as we had available time

I can only say how tours have gone for me
Never know until hhn opens if any new pattern will happen

All tours do a break for drink and food for a limited time period and rest room and drink stand stops
Last few years it was LaBamba where we did a break, free food and soda/ water
No charge for the above
Alcohol was available for sale
( no free booze, sorry)

Peeps that book tours pay when booked
Emails are sent out days prior of your tour with info for meeting up ( location, time, etc)

Sorry this is so long... peeps that know me will say I talk too much when it comes to hhn....
I get carried away as I ♥ this event

2021 will be my 27th year of going to hhn


----------



## macraven

CAPSLOCK said:


> Now looking for 4 people to JOIN our private RIP tour on Sat 10/30!
> 
> 
> Please PM if interested.



i do get pm from people and will pass your info on to all and say make contact with you

I will do that for anyone that asks me for help
to fill a tour 

send me a pm
No money or set up will be discussed in the threads but by pm please


----------



## Elle :)

macraven said:


> Public tours I have done are usually 3-4 hours long
> Or however long it takes to do all houses and a few  rides
> They usually have a couple of break times for drinks/food
> 
> Your start time is set up when you book it
> Public tours start time is staggered with maybe 4 choices
> I prefer doing the public tours at the first scheduled time of the start of them
> 
> private tours last most of the night or about closer to park closing time
> It’s up to the owner of the tour to decide
> When I book the private tour, we are ready to call it a night before the event is over.
> A few years we ended at 1:30 as most wanted to catch the water taxis back to the hotel
> ( water taxis stop running at 2 on the weekends)
> 
> Both tours will have light refreshments at a point during the evening
> RIP tours have started booking but there is plenty of time to decide if you want to do them.
> Saturday is the one night tours might fill up
> 
> Park hours for hhn should be in the website
> Usually Friday and Saturday nights last close to 2 am
> 
> prices vary based on night you attend as closing hours vary based on day you go.
> 
> Public tours cap out at 12 in the group
> Private holds to 10
> 
> If you have a group of more than 6, you need to book the private tour not public tiur
> No idea if times will change this year
> Tours are an add on so you still need to have the hhn park ticket
> 
> private tours can request how they may want their tour to be
> Rides, repeat houses, bar stops, scare zones, sit and take breaks, etc
> Public tours event your evening is determined by the tour guide
> But public tours will do each house and scare zone once
> Last public tours I have done did include a ride as we had available time
> 
> I can only say how tours have gone for me
> Never know until hhn opens if any new pattern will happen
> 
> All tours do a break for drink and food for a limited time period and rest room and drink stand stops
> Last few years it was LaBamba where we did a break, free food and soda/ water
> No charge for the above
> Alcohol was available for sale
> ( no free booze, sorry)
> 
> Peeps that book tours pay when booked
> Emails are sent out days prior of your tour with info for meeting up ( location, time, etc)
> 
> Sorry this is so long... peeps that know me will say I talk too much when it comes to hhn....
> I get carried away as I ♥ this event
> 
> 2021 will be my 27th year of going to hhn



I think many will agree with me when I say thank you for such a robust post!! You helped answer a lot of my questions (and as a HHN newbie, I have a lot of them). Thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## FoxC63

We just received our t-shirts!


DS normally wears Large, I bought him an XL and it fits him loosely but after a good wash and hang dry I'm sure it will be perfect.


----------



## asgaga

anyone know how long it took 2 years ago for HHN dates to start to sell out? trying to wait it out, but dont wanna risk my day selling out.


----------



## macraven

Elle :) said:


> I think many will agree with me when I say thank you for such a robust post!! You helped answer a lot of my questions (and as a HHN newbie, I have a lot of them). Thank you, thank you, thank you.


And I thank you for your kind comments 
My iMac died two years ago so use my iPhone for all disboards postings 

yes, it takes forever using a phone ...lol


----------



## macraven

asgaga said:


> anyone know how long it took 2 years ago for HHN dates to start to sell out? trying to wait it out, but dont wanna risk my day selling out.


Some nights sell out faster than others 
I think Saturday is the one day of the week gets a shut out but it does not happen at the beginning of hhn or near end of the event.

Columbus Day week usually is packed
That used to be my time period to go

I got tired of long lines and crowds and switched to the time period prior
Flights, room rates I found at better rates when I avoid that 3 day holiday period weekend.


----------



## FoxC63

Weird, I'm not receiving email notifications on any thread including the ones I host!   What would cause that?


----------



## macraven

FoxC63 said:


> Weird, I'm not receiving email notifications on any thread including the ones I host!   What would cause that?


When that happens to me, I turn my phone off, wait a few minutes and then turn it back on

it resets then for me


----------



## FoxC63

I shut my phone off every night while charging.  This has been going on for a week.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> Sorry this is so long... peeps that know me will say I talk too much when it comes to hhn....
> I get carried away as I ♥ this event
> 
> 2021 will be my 27th year of going to hhn


No such thing as too much HHN talk in my book


FoxC63 said:


> We just received our t-shirts!
> View attachment 585459
> 
> DS normally wears Large, I bought him an XL and it fits him loosely but after a good wash and hang dry I'm sure it will be perfect.


Nice!  Is it the soft cotton blend vs that 100% scratchy & heavy material?


FoxC63 said:


> Weird, I'm not receiving email notifications on any thread including the ones I host!   What would cause that?


I tend to just hit unwatchable, then watch on the various threads.


----------



## FoxC63

Info is printed on the back which is awesome, DS cuts tags off due to the feel.
Fabric is 100% cotton and it's soft! 
It definitely will shrink if put in a dryer.  Hang dry my friends, hang dry


----------



## FoxC63

Also fabric is light weight but not at all like slub fabric seen below.


I'm very happy with the quality. 



keishashadow said:


> I tend to just hit unwatchable, then watch on the various threads.



I'll give that a try.  Thanks!


----------



## FoxC63

keishashadow said:


> I tend to just hit unwatchable, then watch on the various threads.


Done!  But how do you do that on PM's because I'm not receiving those either. Here are my choices:


----------



## macraven

When I get that I turn my phone off and then back on
Solves the problem for me and updates what I missed in the thread


----------



## FoxC63

We'll see what happens.  I've unwatched, watched, logged out, restarted my computer then logged back in and the cell is turned off.


----------



## Naomeri

FoxC63 said:


> Weird, I'm not receiving email notifications on any thread including the ones I host!   What would cause that?


Maybe a stupid question but has your email suddenly decided that the notification emails are spam?  Mine will do that sometimes with my social media notification emails.


----------



## keishashadow

FoxC63 said:


> Done!  But how do you do that on PM's because I'm not receiving those either. Here are my choices:
> View attachment 585505


haven’t had an issue with the email notifications for PMs  





Naomeri said:


> Maybe a stupid question but has your email suddenly decided that the notification emails are spam?  Mine will do that sometimes with my social media notification emails.


My besties emails tend to wind up in my Junk file (yahoo).  Doesn’t matter if i repeatedly add to VIP status etc.  So frustrating.


----------



## FoxC63

Naomeri said:


> Maybe a stupid question but has your email suddenly decided that the notification emails are spam?  Mine will do that sometimes with my social media notification emails.



Not stupid but what is, I didn't check that!


----------



## patster734

Check your Preferences setting and verify that “and receive email notifications” is checked.  I prefer not to receive emails, so my email options are turned off.


----------



## FoxC63

patster734 said:


> Check your Preferences setting and verify that “and receive email notifications” is checked.  I prefer not to receive emails, so my email options are turned off.



Yup, all good to go on Preferences, I'll have to look into my email settings.  Can't believe I didn't check that!  

FYI on the Jack t-shirt:  DH tried his on last night, he normally wears an XL and I bought him an XXL.  At first he was hesitate but afterwards he said it was a good call, the neckband would have been too snug on an XL. Again, the shirt fit a bit loose but washing in cold, hang dry I fervently believe it will fit him perfectly.


----------



## Lynne G

Good to know Fox, as my guy I tend to buy a HHN shirt for, generally wears an XL or wears a xxl, so maybe I’ll see if a xxxl is available when I am there in August.  I almost always hang dry clothes. And tend to always wash in cold water.   Otherwise I will wait and see if the AP HHN shirt comes available, as have bought them for years now, and they seem to have run more true to size.


----------



## FoxC63

It's weird that Universal online shopping does not allow reviews for their merch.


----------



## FoxC63

keishashadow said:


> Re airfare....
> recent SWA sale really was much ado about nothing with prices back to where they started on release day for dates I checked.
> 
> Booked with plan B (spirit) for fall trip two months or so ago.  Not my favorite by any means but, when I have ‘extra’ family along, often my default if the total out-the-door price is 2/3rds less than SWA.
> 
> Nice to see so many here are pinning down their trip details!



I posted this on the Gift Card Thread
*SOUTHWEST AIRLINES CANCELS OR DELAYS OVER 1,500 FLIGHTS*
To learn more go to Link

American Airlines too.  Both companies expect this to continue through summer and possibly fall.  I've read a few DISer's have received emails from SW. 

Spirit was a good call.


----------



## keishashadow

FoxC63 said:


> Spirit was a good call.


Good information post re air Issues

spirit is generally our fall-back to MCO when I can snag a $30 flight.  Unfortunately, only 1 NS flight a day from both nearby airports they service here Even with COVID cutbacks SWA still has at least 2 or 3 per day.

last Oct spirit cancelled our flight out of the smaller airport while we sat at the gate.  Told it was due to advance security team‘s requirements for political rally there the next evening   Had to scramble & wrangle flight change to other airport ahead of the disgruntled pack.  

Have had quite lengthy flight delays with them in the past on more on occasions.  Our finger’s are crossed for our flight with them Saturday


----------



## FoxC63

I wish SW offered non stop rt flights from DTW to MCO.  There is also Frontier which does but DH has a company account with Delta - so we fly Delta despite the cost which drives me crazy!!!!


----------



## FoxC63

*Universal Orlando, *The World’s Premier Halloween Event, 
Plan Your Halloween Horror Nights Escape!  Okay, I would love to plan...so release the info already!  What is taking so long?


----------



## Naomeri

FoxC63 said:


> *Universal Orlando, *The World’s Premier Halloween Event,
> Plan Your Halloween Horror Nights Escape!  Okay, I would love to plan...so release the info already!  What is taking so long?


Right?!  They’re already announcing dates for Christmas stuff as if HHN isn’t still a giant mystery!


----------



## macraven

Hhn info back in 2019 and years prior, released info later in July

With hhn opening early September this year, I assume all info will be released mid July hopefully


----------



## soniam

Does anyone remember how long the 3 house tour takes? I thought it was in this thread, but I can’t find it now. Thanks


----------



## macraven

soniam said:


> Does anyone remember how long the 3 house tour takes? I thought it was in this thread, but I can’t find it now. Thanks


I looked at my confirmation for the 6 house day tour and it states, day tour can last up to 5 hours 

If you book thr 3 house tour, I assume it could be two hours if not a full group
maybe 2.5 hours if your tour is fully booked 

Maximum number of peeps is 12 for the tour guide.

I book this tour yearly since it started and always book the 6 house one


----------



## soniam

macraven said:


> I looked at my confirmation for the 6 house day tour and it states, day tour can last up to 5 hours
> 
> If you book thr 3 house tour, I assume it could be two hours if not a full group
> maybe 2.5 hours if your tour is fully booked
> 
> Maximum number of peeps is 12 for the tour guide.
> 
> I book this tour yearly since it started and always book the 6 house one



Thanks. That's sort of what I remember. Trying to plan food for that day.


----------



## tony67

FoxC63 said:


> *Universal Orlando, *The World’s Premier Halloween Event,
> Plan Your Halloween Horror Nights Escape!  Okay, I would love to plan...so release the info already!  What is taking so long?


Yeah - universal is good at releasing dates but not details - its always frustrating waiting the concert lineup for Mardi Gras for example
Without ROF tickets availability its pretty difficult to plan other than to assume they will have them.


----------



## Leia's Mom

Another thank you to Macraven.  I was lucky enough to join a member's private tour a couple of years ago. I don't think I would have pulled the trigger without all the wonderful information here.    It was fantastic.  I've been getting info on September 4.  Holiday weekend.  Prices are crazy, but it is what works for my kids. . . .   However, I've done it with the tour and with just the express pass.  The tour is SOOO much better.  Makes for an amazing event.  We'll do the public tour if I can't figure out a way to do the private.  But, honestly, it's a $50 difference between public and private the date I'm considering (if it is full).  Way better to have the accommodate to the whims of a few like minded folk.


----------



## vrajewski10513

I guess it's something...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412495022155517956


----------



## Naomeri

vrajewski10513 said:


> I guess it's something...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412495022155517956


I guess all the HHN details are trapped behind a locked door?  

Also, as people on Twitter pointed out, there’s a super-subtle timer counting from 60 down to 30, whatever that might mean.


----------



## Lynne G

Oh it better not be the underwater house that one year.  The beeping was annoying.


----------



## RAPstar

Sorry, me again with a dumb question. With the public RIP, do I need to pick up my tickets first? How do I get into HHN before my tour to walk around a bit and enjoy the lounge? We won't have park tickets for the day, so we'll just be going to HHN for the night.


----------



## macraven

With no day park tickets, you will enter the parks with your hhn tour verification when parks reopen

what is your tour time start?


----------



## RAPstar

macraven said:


> With no day park tickets, you will enter the parks with your hhn tour verification when parks reopen
> 
> what is your tour time start?



I moved it to the 7:30 time.


----------



## macraven

Since you have to check in 30 minutes prior to the tour, you probably will be let it at 6:30 is my guess


----------



## vrajewski10513

So now we have a sound post from Hollywood...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412902522667380740
Wonder if their teasing a dual coast announcement?

This one is def giving me some Hill House vibes!


----------



## mamapenguin

vrajewski10513 said:


> So now we have a sound post from Hollywood...
> 
> 
> Wonder if their teasing a dual coast announcement?
> 
> This one is def giving me some Hill House vibes!


I hope they give us something soon, it’s getting annoying. Still going, don’t like being in the dark…LOL


----------



## Monykalyn

mamapenguin said:


> I hope they give us something soon, it’s getting annoying. Still going, don’t like being in the dark…LOL


agreed. Will be in Las Vegas next week and probably away from computer most of the time-so I'm expecting tons of stuff to drop then of course!!
Have one private tour lined up, will probably do a public RiP, and the kiddo wants to do the 6 house daytime tour-but need her school schedule first! Hubs has decided he is going to come the second weekend I am there as when I described the private tour and participants he thought that would be great!

C'mon Universal-you need to get my money before I lose it all in Vegas


----------



## PrincessJasmine88

Still no Scream Early tickets.   Let me know if you see it in checkout please !


----------



## shh

Darn it...just checked HHN site for multi-tic info and see that they raised prices AGAIN on express pass for the nights I was considering, still without any details on AP, FL or multi-night tic rates. (Kinda tough to buy express tics before knowing which nights are allowed under any promos they release.) 

Sadly, I think this 2nd sudden hike in 2 weeks is a bit too much for me: I'm likely out this year. Feels like I'm planning in the dark against a ticking, ever-rising Ebay auction timeclock, lol.

Sure is a lot of pent-up travel demand right now: hotel, airline, rental car, theme park tics are all soaring so high, so fast. Maybe next year will be a bit calmer. 

Hope everyone has a FANTASTIC time this year: looking fwd to seeing all the trip reports!  
(Off to the Sea World HallowScream stickie - thanks Keishashadow!)


----------



## vrajewski10513




----------



## Naomeri

vrajewski10513 said:


>


Ok, I’m starting to really get excited (or terrified, it’s hard to tell )  Bring it on, HHN!


----------



## mamapenguin

shh said:


> Darn it...just checked HHN site for multi-tic info and see that they raised prices AGAIN on express pass for the nights I was considering, still without any details on AP, FL or multi-night tic rates. (Kinda tough to buy express tics before knowing which nights are allowed under any promos they release.)
> 
> Sadly, I think this 2nd sudden hike in 2 weeks is a bit too much for me: I'm likely out this year. Feels like I'm planning in the dark against a ticking, ever-rising Ebay auction timeclock, lol.
> 
> Sure is a lot of pent-up travel demand right now: hotel, airline, rental car, theme park tics are all soaring so high, so fast. Maybe next year will be a bit calmer.
> 
> Hope everyone has a FANTASTIC time this year: looking fwd to seeing all the trip reports!
> (Off to the Sea World HallowScream stickie - thanks Keishashadow!)


Which nights, mine are the same on the ap. They went up $20 a week ago or so.


----------



## FoxC63

keishashadow said:


> ADVANCE & SPECIAL TICKET



Are you also keeping track of Express Pass price hikes including the date they were increased?


----------



## shh

mamapenguin said:


> Which nights, mine are the same on the ap. They went up $20 a week ago or so.


Late Oct: they went up $20 the first time - 1 week after initial release, then rose again just last nite or this morning for the 2nd time - 2 increases in 2 weeks. I suspect they'll go up a few more times. Guess they're selling express passes like hotcakes!


----------



## keishashadow

Thread updated, live from Portofino where I’ve been sitting for hour trying to get luggage delivered


----------



## mom4fun

keishashadow said:


> Thread updated, live from Portofino where I’ve been sitting for hour trying to get luggage delivered


So are they delivery luggage now? We will be at Portofino in September.


----------



## MinnieMSue

mom4fun said:


> So are they delivery luggage now? We will be at Portofino in September.



well maybe they don’t since previous poster was waiting so long lol


----------



## keishashadow

yes they are delivering but, with skeleton cast it seems. We finally presented ourselves at the counter at 10 pm & it showed up shortly thereafter


----------



## heidijanesmith

I am so excited for Haunting of Hill House! That series had my whole family freaked out, this one could be my all time favorite???


----------



## vinotinto

If they offer an AP discount, would I be able to get it if I purchase APs, but they are not active yet (but would be active the day we go to HHN). Planning on going in October and will get APs for that trip, hotel discount and to return for a long weekend in the next year. In the past, would the seasonal pass qualify for HHN discounts?

(this would be first time going- my kids will finally be old enough-14 and 16).


----------



## vikingdad

Just bit the bullet and got non-private RIP tour for 4 night of 9/18. We have premiere pass so at least for 10% off. We were going to just do express but then those jumped way up and the tour stayed the same so felt like a better deal!  We will be taking our 2 teen daughters who have never been to HHN  and the tour will be a surprise.


----------



## meryll83

vinotinto said:


> If they offer an AP discount, would I be able to get it if I purchase APs, but they are not active yet (but would be active the day we go to HHN). Planning on going in October and will get APs for that trip, hotel discount and to return for a long weekend in the next year. In the past, would the seasonal pass qualify for HHN discounts?
> 
> (this would be first time going- my kids will finally be old enough-14 and 16).


Same situation here and I’ve been advised it has to be an active AP to get the discount.


----------



## Elle :)

vikingdad said:


> Just bit the bullet and got non-private RIP tour for 4 night of 9/18. We have premiere pass so at least for 10% off. We were going to just do express but then those jumped way up and the tour stayed the same so felt like a better deal!  We will be taking our 2 teen daughters who have never been to HHN  and the tour will be a surprise.



Did you get 10% off? I have the premiere pass as well but I was under the impression discounts weren’t showing yet.


----------



## Robo56

Elle :) said:


> Did you get 10% off? I have the premiere pass as well but I was under the impression discounts weren’t showing yet.



You can call and you will have to give them your Premier AP number and you can get discount on tour and tickets.

Remember as a Premier AP holder you get one free night of HHN. Premier dates are posted.

Just a heads up I purchased a non private RIP Tour for my niece and myself and the prices have gone on that same night  $ 20.00 dollars since I booked it.

Tours are booking up fast this year. If you see it and you want a specific time book it. 

This is going to be a big year for HHN.


----------



## vikingdad

Elle :) said:


> Did you get 10% off? I have the premiere pass as well but I was under the impression discounts weren’t showing yet.


Yes like the other poster stated I called guest services and booked the tour.  We booked the 7:30 spot and was $1265 for the 4 of us.


----------



## soniam

FYI. Travel agents cannot get the AP discount on private RIP Tours. I don’t know about other tours.


----------



## FoxC63

*Heads Up!*

We just received an email from Delta that our flight times have changed.  Keep a close eye on those emails!

I imagine times will change again as we get closer to fall.  Hopefully none will experience flight cancellations.

Our flights are for late October.  Return & depart times have changed.


----------



## MinnieMSue

I decided to get us express passes since we only have one night there. I got the mobile tickets version of them. Do we just show that on our phone at each house to get into the express line? Is it good for shows too?  It is our first horror nights so it is all new to us. We didn’t want to do RIP because my daughter (17) might be too scared to try a few or a lot of the houses lol.


----------



## mamapenguin

MinnieMSue said:


> I decided to get us express passes since we only have one night there. I got the mobile tickets version of them. Do we just show that on our phone at each house to get into the express line? Is it good for shows too?  It is our first horror nights so it is all new to us. We didn’t want to do RIP because my daughter (17) might be too scared to try a few or a lot of the houses lol.


I’ve got one of those daughters too. At 15, she made it through 5 houses with Express. Now at 17 her big sister is coming and I think we will get through more, still doing express. If this year goes well, we will do a RIP tour next year. I did the express on my phone this time too, so we will see how it works. Last time I bought it day of and it was a paper ticket.


----------



## simnia

FoxC63 said:


> *View attachment 588473Heads Up!*
> 
> We just received an email from Delta that our flight times have changed.  Keep a close eye on those emails!
> 
> I imagine times will change again as we get closer to fall.  Hopefully none will experience flight cancellations.
> 
> Our flights are for late October.  Return & depart times have changed.



We did also.  They have us coming in earlier (okay with me) and departing later (okay also).  As long as they don't cancel us...


----------



## FoxC63

simnia said:


> We did also.  They have us coming in earlier (okay with me) and departing later (okay also).  As long as they don't cancel us...



Unfortunately we're arriving later 9:30pm which may end up hurting our PBR preferences, idk?    Well at least I won't have to pull the boys out of their last class. 
As for the departure, woohoo!  I wanted 12:30 but it was more $$ Please don't change, please don't change!


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

Couple of questions.  We are staying at Universal September 29-30 at Royal Pacific so will have the express pass.  Thinking about getting tickets for HHN.  Do we need a separate express pass for HHN?  Are the rides open during HHN like they are at Disney and should I plan on doing the regular rides or is it more geared towards special Halloween stuff?  I'm a big fan of horror movies (my wife not so much) and this seems like it will be really fun.


----------



## schumigirl

GeorgiaHoo said:


> Couple of questions.  We are staying at Universal September 29-30 at Royal Pacific so will have the express pass.  Thinking about getting tickets for HHN.  Do we need a separate express pass for HHN?  Are the rides open during HHN like they are at Disney and should I plan on doing the regular rides or is it more geared towards special Halloween stuff?  I'm a big fan of horror movies (my wife not so much) and this seems like it will be really fun.



Yes, you need a separate Express Pass for HHN. Your hotel EP is not valid.

Some rides open, but the focus is more on the houses and HHN stuff. It is an amazing event.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

schumigirl said:


> Yes, you need a separate Express Pass for HHN. Your hotel EP is not valid.
> 
> Some rides open, but the focus is more on the houses and HHN stuff. It is an amazing event.


Awesome, thanks!  So is the express pass worth purchasing for HHN?  It isn't that much more money (in light of everything else spent on a Disney/Universal  vacation) but don't want to spend unnecessarily.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

And a follow up question--what are the park hours and HHN hours?  I'm having trouble finding that info on the Universal website.


----------



## vrajewski10513

GeorgiaHoo said:


> Awesome, thanks!  So is the express pass worth purchasing for HHN?  It isn't that much more money (in light of everything else spent on a Disney/Universal  vacation) but don't want to spend unnecessarily.


Since you're going on a Wednesday & Thursday it shouldnt be too awful, line wise. I would say if you're only going to the event one night, then definitely get the EP. If you have two nights, and don't mind waiting in a couple longer lines you could probably get away without it.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

vrajewski10513 said:


> Since you're going on a Wednesday & Thursday it shouldnt be too awful, line wise. I would say if you're only going to the event one night, then definitely get the EP. If you have two nights, and don't mind waiting in a couple longer lines you could probably get away without it.


Thanks.  What sort of line waits should I expect with the EP?  Never been and just trying to get a sense of what to expect.


----------



## schumigirl

GeorgiaHoo said:


> Awesome, thanks!  So is the express pass worth purchasing for HHN?  It isn't that much more money (in light of everything else spent on a Disney/Universal  vacation) but don't want to spend unnecessarily.





GeorgiaHoo said:


> And a follow up question--what are the park hours and HHN hours?  I'm having trouble finding that info on the Universal website.



I think this year all bets are off.

Last couple of years so called quiet nights have been crazy busy......we wouldn`t be without EP and we usually go for 8-10 nights on our visits.

I would say, yes it`s always worth it, especially this year, with it being cancelled last year, they are expecting this will be busy, no doubt.

Keisha has the HHN stff posted on the first page.....park hours will be usually having IOA open later on HHN nights, till 8 or 9pm. Studios will close at 5pm for non HHN guests on nights it`s on.

Last few years when houses have been over an hour, we have walked in within 10-15 minutes maximum. Sometimes less, depending on the house and time. Longest wait was around 20 minutes in 2019. We are usually there first 3 weeks of the event.

Park hours are listed on the UOR website.


ETA.....waits can be longer depending on the night and time of the event, but they are ALWAYS a lot less than the regular lines for houses......


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

I'm super-excited about this.  We LOVE Halloween and I LOVE horror movies and we both LOVED Haunting of Hill House.  Got tickets for the Disney Halloween party on September 24 but I feel like this is going to be much more fun.


----------



## macraven

GeorgiaHoo said:


> I'm super-excited about this.  We LOVE Halloween and I LOVE horror movies and we both LOVED Haunting of Hill House.



Part of my stay at UO is during the time you will be there
I don’t plan on buying express for the September hhn dates 
Wednesday and Thursday are doable using the regular lines for hhn

October is a different story
I get the ep at that point


----------



## Lynne G

ha ha.  Come on HHN.


----------



## schumigirl

Have to give a huge big horror night Thank You to *macraven *for being such  wonderful lady and helping my cousins find a private RIP tour to join in with. 

I never do the tours, but mac is our resident expert on all things HHN/tours.......so my cousins who are American, wanted to do a Private tour........so they are over the moon to have one and thanks to mac they`ll be there, (I think) Sept Sunday 26th and are so excited for their first HHN!! 

And they`re just about to have their first visit to RP this month too.....very excited to have been able to help them organise that trip too. 

So thank you again mac......you were so helpful to them and they very much appreciated the time and phone calls to help sort it all out for them........


----------



## vrajewski10513

GeorgiaHoo said:


> Thanks.  What sort of line waits should I expect with the EP?  Never been and just trying to get a sense of what to expect.



Rule of thumb is express cuts your wait time in half, but sometimes it ends up being less.


----------



## schumigirl

GeorgiaHoo said:


> Awesome, thanks!  So is the express pass worth purchasing for HHN?  It isn't that much more money (in light of everything else spent on a Disney/Universal  vacation) but don't want to spend unnecessarily.



This is one of the lines for one of the houses in 2019. 

The EP line that we were in was our longest of the night and it`s the sectioned off single line to the left of the picture. regular line here was 80 minutes, but according to folks in the line it was taking longer, but we were in within 20 minutes of joining the line. 

Looking back at my TR for that year, Ghostbusters was a 65 minute line and it took us 10 minutes, the Yeti House was 60 minutes and we were a 5 minute wait. 

This is early in September. But, most of our nights were the same. 

It depends on your tolerance for lines in the heat. We just won`t wait an hour for anything, but many are happy to do so. So, for us, EP is priceless.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

schumigirl said:


> This is one of the lines for one of the houses in 2019.
> 
> The EP line that we were in was our longest of the night and it`s the sectioned off single line to the left of the picture. regular line here was 80 minutes, but according to folks in the line it was taking longer, but we were in within 20 minutes of joining the line.
> 
> Looking back at my TR for that year, Ghostbusters was a 65 minute line and it took us 10 minutes, the Yeti House was 60 minutes and we were a 5 minute wait.
> 
> This is early in September. But, most of our nights were the same.
> 
> It depends on your tolerance for lines in the heat. We just won`t wait an hour for anything, but many are happy to do so. So, for us, EP is priceless.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 588976


Excellent info.  I've got no patience for lines longer than 30 minutes, and since this is the only night we get to go we'd like to do as much as possible so glad I purchased the EPs.


----------



## Naomeri

schumigirl said:


> This is one of the lines for one of the houses in 2019.
> 
> The EP line that we were in was our longest of the night and it`s the sectioned off single line to the left of the picture. regular line here was 80 minutes, but according to folks in the line it was taking longer, but we were in within 20 minutes of joining the line.
> 
> Looking back at my TR for that year, Ghostbusters was a 65 minute line and it took us 10 minutes, the Yeti House was 60 minutes and we were a 5 minute wait.
> 
> This is early in September. But, most of our nights were the same.
> 
> It depends on your tolerance for lines in the heat. We just won`t wait an hour for anything, but many are happy to do so. So, for us, EP is priceless.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 588976


Thank you for confirming that I was right to get the EP!  I’ve got 1 night, and 1 night only, for HHN and I want to see everything.


----------



## patster734

I’ve mentioned this in past HHNs threads, if you’ve purchased EP for HHNs, and are also waiting in the Stay and Scream holding area (if they have them this year), don’t use your EP on the first house (maybe even the second house) when you get released.  Usually, the standby line for the first couple of houses are only 5 to 30 minutes.  This way, you can revisit the house(s) later that night with the EP when the waits have increased to 40 minutes+.  But you do need to exit the holding area as soon as it gets released for this to work.


----------



## schumigirl

Naomeri said:


> Thank you for confirming that I was right to get the EP!  I’ve got 1 night, and 1 night only, for HHN and I want to see everything.



Oh that is a good decision with one night.....with predicted crowds this year, you`ll be so happy you did! 




patster734 said:


> I’ve mentioned this in past HHNs threads, if you’ve purchased EP for HHNs, and are also waiting in the Stay and Scream holding area (if they have them this year), don’t use your EP on the first house (maybe even the second house) when you get released.  Usually, the standby line for the first couple of houses are only 5 to 30 minutes.  This way, you can revisit the house(s) later that night with the EP when the waits have increased to 40 minutes+.  But you do need to exit the holding area as soon as it gets released for this to work.



That is very good advice. 

It`s years since we have done S&S, but that trick always worked well


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

So we have park-to-park tickets for September 29, the day we are attending Halloween Horror, and plan on visiting either both parks or perhaps just one that day since it's going to be a long day with Halloween Horror.  May spend some time midday relaxing at the resort, and when we head back to the park is there any advantage to being in Universal Studios earlier in the day (prior to Halloween Horror starting)?


----------



## macraven

A lot depends on the day you plan to go
Wednesday —it’s not necessary to wait inside the park but other days are 

be in the park before it closes to the public at 5
Wait out the time inside the park 

you will find a few houses will open early
Past years some opened 6 ish
Depends if all employees are set and ready for an early opening 
Lines are good when houses first open
All keep pace of going thru the  houses 

once the gates are open to those waiting out side the gate, big rush for all to get in a house line


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

macraven said:


> A lot depends on the day you plan to go
> Wednesday —it’s not necessary to wait inside the park but other days are
> 
> be in the park before it closes to the public at 5
> Wait out the time inside the park
> 
> you will find a few houses will open early
> Past years some opened 6 ish
> Depends if all employees are set and ready for an early opening
> Lines are good when houses first open
> All keep pace of going thru the  houses
> 
> once the gates are open to those waiting out side the gate, big rush for all to get in a house line


Are rides open during the time the park closes to the public?  Or should we just find a haunted house and get in line (assuming we can) until it opens?


----------



## macraven

When the park closes, rides close also
But those in line for the ride usually are allowed to continue 

If this years hhn proceeds as past years, many will line up as soon as it is allowed

Peeps wait in holding sections until they are allowed to head to the houses

No idea if last sets ups will be the same
Past years, many waited in house lines when holding areas were released


----------



## macraven

Schumi, it was my pleasure to help them 
Always glad to help!
Appreciate your post.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Schumi, it was my pleasure to help them
> Always glad to help!
> Appreciate your post.



They are so thrilled with everything you did for sure, and so excited for the tour!


----------



## soniam

People who asked about using EP on your phone. In the app or email, there will be a QR code that the TM can scan. You might need to crank up the brightness, since this is usually in the dark.


----------



## MinnieMSue

Does the HHN express pass work for the rides during HHN? The pass is one use per house and ride (if you can use for rides), correct?  Does it work for shows?  So excited for this first time HHN experience. Also doing the 6 house tour that day


----------



## tinkerbell1991

MinnieMSue said:


> Does the HHN express pass work for the rides during HHN? The pass is one use per house and ride (if you can use for rides), correct?  Does it work for shows?  So excited for this first time HHN experience. Also doing the 6 house tour that day


I don't remember shows being included but there's about 6 rides included that are a one use only - rip ride rockit, transformers, revenge of the mummy, the Simpsons (I think in 2019 it might have changed to the fast and furious ride), men in black and escape from gringotts. This is back from when I visited in 2017 so may have slightly changed.


----------



## Naomeri

Texas Chainsaw Massacre and Bride of Frankenstein Lives houses announced

HHN Houses page


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe




----------



## schumigirl

Naomeri said:


> Texas Chainsaw Massacre and Bride of Frankenstein Lives houses announced
> 
> HHN Houses page



Bride of Frankenstein house will be amazing!!!


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

I wonder if BOF will be the same as last year, it was decent.


----------



## vrajewski10513

STILL NO MULTI-NIGHT TICKET ANNOUNCEMENTS


----------



## macraven

I’m not thrilled with the repeat houses 
Expected more for this year 

Hopefully 2022 will have a “ wow “ line up


----------



## macraven

vrajewski10513 said:


> STILL NO MULTI-NIGHT TICKET ANNOUNCEMENTS



If the pre sales aren’t at the level UO expects, they could add specials for tickets later

Some years ago I bought tickets early due to the pricing it had
Weeks later a new ticket was announced

I win some years and then I lose out on other years

Only thing I am positive on is the bogo tickets from last year will be honored for 2021


----------



## vrajewski10513

macraven said:


> I’m not thrilled with the repeat houses
> Expected more for this year
> 
> Hopefully 2022 will have a “ wow “ line up


I wasn't crazy about the house at 26, so i don't have high hopes for TCM this year either. I'm sure i'll enjoy myself going through the house, but i'd have to say this is on the bottom of my hype list.


----------



## maverik85

macraven said:


> I’m not thrilled with the repeat houses
> Expected more for this year
> 
> Hopefully 2022 will have a “ wow “ line up


If you mean Beetlejuice and BoF, I think those houses are ok since they weren't given a full open last year and not many people got to experience them.
TCM though I agree is a little disappointing as I'd rather see something new. 

I was really hoping there would be a lot more original/non-IP mazes this year to celebrate the history. I'm glad there is a (S)carey, OH one and rumors of an Icon house, but would have been great to have more of a best of year for it. One thing I'd really like to see some year is for the park to basically just become Carey, OH. There has been so many different types of mazes, and some of the icons, attached to the town that they could make an entire event where all of the mazes and scare zones are based around their mythology of the city. I feel like it would be really unique and fun and really represent their history.


----------



## macraven

I started going yearly when the third year of hhn had started

Some years have wowed me and some years meh but that does not mean they were bad years
Something each hhn season there are things I very much enjoy
Houses last year, both missed the wow factor for me
But at least they had something for entertainment for Halloween.

I go to hhn no matter what the house themes are.
It’s gonna be a good year for hhn... and it will be a scream!


----------



## heidijanesmith

I did not realize they had any houses last HHN season. Where those Houses open during the day?

Something sounds familiar about Haunted Houses during the day.


----------



## macraven

Yes two houses were open and all could walk thru them during the time the park was open
Can’t remember the hours they were

Houses were more low key last year for keeping it more acceptable for families

and it was free
No charges to go thru them


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

The Bride of Frankenstein sounds awesome to me since I'm old and like the classic monsters.  That aside, how long are the haunted houses?  Are they really short walk throughs where you are rushed or something different?


----------



## mamapenguin

GeorgiaHoo said:


> The Bride of Frankenstein sounds awesome to me since I'm old and like the classic monsters.  That aside, how long are the haunted houses?  Are they really short walk throughs where you are rushed or something different?


They are really well done and not short walk throughs. We did not feel rushed.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

heidijanesmith said:


> I did not realize they had any houses last HHN season. Where those Houses open during the day?
> 
> Something sounds familiar about Haunted Houses during the day.



Like Mac said there were 2 open and it was offered during regular park hours, you had to snag a spot in line with the app, the first few days spots went very quickly.

The last few days around Halloween they opened a 3rd house, Beetlejuice.


----------



## tony67

Still no work on the multi night tickets 

Im sure they are coming - but really makers it hard to plan


----------



## patster734

For anyone who hasn’t purchased their one-day HHNs ticket, check Undercover Tourist for slightly reduced prices.  I saved ~$30 dollars total after tax on 5 tickets.  I had planned to wait to see if AP tickets were released, but decided to go ahead and get the tickets.  I also checked a couple of other sites (AAA and through my work), and UT had the best after tax cost.


----------



## vrajewski10513

So we went from Creepshow OR Halloween III to an original?? I'LL TAKE IT!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416080191772844040


----------



## vrajewski10513

Man, I will be so excited if Legendary Truth is coming to the event! My first year was 26 so I JUST missed the run of all the Legendary Truth fun in previous years.


----------



## imprint

vrajewski10513 said:


> So we went from Creepshow OR Halloween III to an original?? I'LL TAKE IT!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1416080191772844040



Six original houses and four IPs.  Been a while since there were not more IPs than originals.  Looking forward to it!


----------



## FoxC63

Woof!  When did the Public Tour price increase?  Did I miss the announcement?



As of 7/18/21


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

Is there a recommended touring strategy for the haunted houses?  I'm fine with sort of walking back and forth but if we want to do as many as possible in one night is there a "best" way to make that happen (other than getting there early and having an express pass)?

Separately, I've read that some houses are more popular than others.  What makes that the case?  Are some houses better/scarier?


----------



## macraven

You can check that time waits for the houses and decide which ones have a better wait line for you while at hhn

use your phone to check wait times or use thr large signs in the park for updates on house waits


----------



## mamapenguin

GeorgiaHoo said:


> Is there a recommended touring strategy for the haunted houses?  I'm fine with sort of walking back and forth but if we want to do as many as possible in one night is there a "best" way to make that happen (other than getting there early and having an express pass)?
> 
> Separately, I've read that some houses are more popular than others.  What makes that the case?  Are some houses better/scarier?


I think that some houses just have more fans, like when they introduced Stranger Things in 2018. Trick or Treat was our other favorite that year. This year I’m sure Beetlejuice will be popular. The good news is: unless you’re going one of the first few nights there will be reports back on houses and lines. You can plan accordingly when you have more information.


----------



## PrincessJasmine88

Where is the HHN entrance for hotel guests located? Do they let you in any earlier than the regular line?


----------



## macraven

PrincessJasmine88 said:


> Where is the HHN entrance for hotel guests located? Do they let you in any earlier than the regular line?


Do you mean where do you go to meet up for your booked  tours or where do you enter to be let into the park for hhn event?


----------



## PrincessJasmine88

Entering the park for the HHN event


----------



## macraven

When hhn opens, all can enter the park 
Tickets are scanned when you enter 
Use the shortest line available


----------



## macraven

If you are in the the thr park at closing time there are a few places you can check in and wait inside the park if you have the hhn ticket 

people will wait i. Designated section until the park has reopened for hhn


----------



## MinnieMSue

If you are in the simpsons stay and scream area is the food court open? Or the taco stand? Just wondering if we need to buy food before coming into the area or if the area includes open food stands or the fast food court. We are doing a tour that ends around 3 and want to ride a thing or two since we will have express from RPR. 
speaking of the tour - we meet up outside the park for that near the old blue man group area - right?  This is our first horror night event and so very much looking forward to it.


----------



## snoopboop

PrincessJasmine88 said:


> Where is the HHN entrance for hotel guests located? Do they let you in any earlier than the regular line?



In past years there was indeed a separate HHN queue for onsite hotel guests. In 2017/18-ish I remember I used it one time because my sister was with me and she didn’t have a daytime park ticket so we couldn’t do Stay & Scream. The hotel guest queue was off to the right side of the entrance gates - there were signs telling us where to wait, and there was a pretty substantial group of people waiting by the time they opened the gates for us - a little earlier than the regular gates.


----------



## schumigirl

snoopboop said:


> In past years there was indeed a separate HHN queue for onsite hotel guests. In 2017/18-ish I remember I used it one time because my sister was with me and she didn’t have a daytime park ticket so we couldn’t do Stay & Scream. The hotel guest queue was off to the right side of the entrance gates - there were signs telling us where to wait, and there was a pretty substantial group of people waiting by the time they opened the gates for us - a little earlier than the regular gates.



Yep, it was over the right hand side previous years. 

2019 they for some reason moved it to the left hand side of the park entrance. And yes, I think it was 2017 or 2017 there was a massive line for hotel guest entrance.

But, princessjasmine there is someone with a large sign showing you where the entrance is, you can`t miss it.


----------



## soniam

MinnieMSue said:


> If you are in the simpsons stay and scream area is the food court open? Or the taco stand? Just wondering if we need to buy food before coming into the area or if the area includes open food stands or the fast food court. We are doing a tour that ends around 3 and want to ride a thing or two since we will have express from RPR.
> speaking of the tour - we meet up outside the park for that near the old blue man group area - right?  This is our first horror night event and so very much looking forward to it.



Fast Food Blvd was open during Stay & Scream in 2019 and possibly 2018. I can't remember about the taco truck.

If it's a house tour, they did meet in the Blue Man Group Theater in 2019, but that could change this year. RIP tours meet in the VIP entrance, just outside the gates, just inside the arches to the right if you are entering the park.


----------



## MinnieMSue

soniam said:


> Fast Food Blvd was open during Stay & Scream in 2019 and possibly 2018. I can't remember about the taco truck.
> 
> If it's a house tour, they did meet in the Blue Man Group Theater in 2019, but that could change this year. RIP tours meet in the VIP entrance, just outside the gates, just inside the arches to the right if you are entering the park.



thank you. It is a house tour. I appreciate your answers.


----------



## PrincessJasmine88

macraven said:


> When hhn opens, all can enter the park
> Tickets are scanned when you enter
> Use the shortest line available



i thought I had read somewhere that there was a separate entrance for resort guests… I could be wrong


----------



## macraven

PrincessJasmine88 said:


> i thought I had read somewhere that there was a separate entrance for resort guests… I could be wrong


Yes there has been in past years but you can use either way in
I go for the shortest line if I did not wait it out in the park

most times I stay in the holding areas inside the park and don’t leave when the park closes

it’s an option to wait it out in a holding area


----------



## amalone1013

MinnieMSue said:


> thank you. It is a house tour. I appreciate your answers.


Taco truck was open in 2018. We sent some people from our group to get water's and it took them forever


----------



## PrincessJasmine88

schumigirl said:


> Yep, it was over the right hand side previous years.
> 
> 2019 they for some reason moved it to the left hand side of the park entrance. And yes, I think it was 2017 or 2017 there was a massive line for hotel guest entrance.
> 
> But, princessjasmine there is someone with a large sign showing you where the entrance is, you can`t miss it.


Thanks!


----------



## keishashadow

There’s a sale going on now for the SW haunt, funny to see pricing go nothing but up for the tours at HHN.  Starting to wonder if they will have AP discounts.





macraven said:


> Yes two houses were open and all could walk thru them during the time the park was open
> Can’t remember the hours they were
> 
> Houses were more low key last year for keeping it more acceptable for families
> 
> and it was free
> No charges to go thru them


never much a line either when we were there.  Went thru them repeatedly in late afternoon.  A nice gesture they offered them, much appreciated.   However, definitely not up to their usual stellar standards IMO.  

thus far I’m most excited about Beetlejuice house.  they had some great set pieces in the store, perhaps they may be incorporated into the maze.



vrajewski10513 said:


> Man, I will be so excited if Legendary Truth is coming to the event! My first year was 26 so I JUST missed the run of all the Legendary Truth fun in previous years.


it surely has it’s fan base, nothing that caught my interest.  always nice to have options.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

keishashadow said:


> There’s a sale going on now for the SW haunt


Just to note, SW is doing a "sale" in the sense that they announced prices will go up next week, put a "sale" banner on the website, and left all the ticket prices exactly the same as they have been since Howl-o-Scream was first announced.  Of course, the fact that they're specifically stating that the prices will go up on 7/25 is much better than the sneaky quiet weekly-ish price increases for HHN.


----------



## keishashadow

CAPSLOCK said:


> Just to note, SW is doing a "sale" in the sense that they announced prices will go up next week, put a "sale" banner on the website, and left all the ticket prices exactly the same as they have been since Howl-o-Scream was first announced.  Of course, the fact that they're specifically stating that the prices will go up on 7/25 is much better than the sneaky quiet weekly-ish price increases for HHN.


I’ve been traveling so out of loop a bit, however, there have been additional offerings as to ticket types (weekend one).

yes, you could argue it’s a matter of semantics, to call it a sale.  I give them credit in that they are being very clear the prices will be rising On the 26th.

Curious year in that it’s definitely getting a bit old waiting for the hinted at HHN AP discounted tix to roll out…let alone watch the EP prices increase rather dramatically.


----------



## patster734

Super Enthused YouTube channel released a video today showing partially covered HHN props in the area near Finnegan’s and Revenge Of The Mummy at USF.


----------



## Elle :)

Just bought our HHN RIP tour tickets for Sept 9th.
It’ll be our first HHN. Very excited…and a little nervous.


----------



## KayleyCat

Elle :) said:


> Just bought our HHN RIP tour tickets for Sept 9th.
> It’ll be our first HHN. Very excited…and a little nervous.


We're on the 7:30 RIP tour that night and it's our first HHN too! Can't wait!


----------



## Robo56

I did book a RIP TOUR for my niece and myself early on. I did get the AP discount on the tour, but prices are a lot higher this year and are fluctuating significantly.

I have not seen in years past the tours book up so early. 

I think RIP Tours are going to be worth their weight in gold this year. If HHN is as busy as all of us regular attendees predict.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Robo56 said:


> I think RIP Tours are going to be worth their weight in gold this year.


I'm hoping this is the case!
Still looking for 4 peeps to join our private RIP tour on Sat 10/30!


----------



## mamapenguin

patster734 said:


> Super Enthused YouTube channel released a video today showing partially covered HHN props in the area near Finnegan’s and Revenge Of The Mummy at USF.


We are going to go look. At the Today Cafe waiting for a breakfast sandwich. We bought 2 HHN shirts at the store by the Horror Make up show yesterday.


----------



## keishashadow

So gang…

any semi-reliable new rumors or guesstimates on when/if APH discounts or FF sort of multi day tix may be released?

several of the sites indicated mid July. 

 Bought our sea world ones, 3 people for $105 out the door lol.  Would be nice to finish the tix buying For the trip.


----------



## Raeven

keishashadow said:


> So gang…
> 
> any semi-reliable new rumors or guesstimates on when/if APH discounts or FF sort of multi day tix may be released?
> 
> several of the sites indicated mid July.
> 
> Bought our sea world ones, 3 people for $105 out the door lol.  Would be nice to finish the tix buying For the trip.




Last week I’d seen a couple times people saying they knew people that worked there and they were loaded in the system to be onsale in the next 2 weeks. Supposedly, they were coming last Thursday, but the server issue that affected a lot of companies postponed the announcement. I haven’t seen anything as concrete since but people were still saying it’s coming in the next 2 weeks. I also saw someone post somewhere else that they’d heard Aug 5th. (Although I’m really hoping it’s this week & I don’t know if that’s a reliable source).


----------



## amalone1013

Raeven said:


> Last week I’d seen a couple times people saying they knew people that worked there and they were loaded in the system to be onsale in the next 2 weeks. Supposedly, they were coming last Thursday, but the server issue that affected a lot of companies postponed the announcement. I haven’t seen anything as concrete since but people were still saying it’s coming in the next 2 weeks. I also saw someone post somewhere else that they’d heard Aug 5th. (Although I’m really hoping it’s this week & I don’t know if that’s a reliable source).


We need our tickets!


----------



## macraven

I’m glad I have my tickets from last year which will be honored this year for hhn


----------



## keishashadow

Another contender re spec maps


----------



## keishashadow

Re the anticipated tooth fairy house...

knotts has done a version twice in ‘14 & ‘16   Really enjoyed the latter, focused on a monster of a dentist

curious to see U’s take on it. Knotts in the past offered a delightfully gory, in your face experience

walk thru jik anyone interested


----------



## ArianaReyes92

Does Universal have a reservation system or can I simply purchase my tickets online? Do I need to get to the park by a certain time in order to get in?


----------



## macraven

You can. Buy the tickets on line in advance


----------



## patster734

ArianaReyes92 said:


> Does Universal have a reservation system or can I simply purchase my tickets online? Do I need to get to the park by a certain time in order to get in?



No reservation system, and you will get in if you have a HHN ticket.  However, if you aren’t doing Stay And Scream (allowed to stay in the park at regular closing time by possessing both a day ticket and a HHN ticket)), try to line up at the park gate as soon as you can so that you’re one of the first to be let in.  The gate lines will become very long right before the gates open for HHN.


----------



## mamapenguin

Express pass prices went up again on my dates. I’m glad I already purchased what I needed, even if it was after the first increase.


----------



## keishashadow

ArianaReyes92 said:


> Does Universal have a reservation system or can I simply purchase my tickets online? Do I need to get to the park by a certain time in order to get in?


as of now, no reservation system in place
Keep an eye out for any updated protocols JIK


----------



## ArianaReyes92

patster734 said:


> No reservation system, and you will get in if you have a HHN ticket.  However, if you aren’t doing Stay And Scream (allowed to stay in the park at regular closing time by possessing both a day ticket and a HHN ticket)), try to line up at the park gate as soon as you can so that you’re one of the first to be let in.  The gate lines will become very long right before the gates open for HHN.


I'm sorry what is HHN? I'm new to all of this. TIA!


----------



## keishashadow

ArianaReyes92 said:


> I'm sorry what is HHN? I'm new to all of this. TIA!


Halloween
Horror
Nights

since you are new to the haunt, suggest heading to first page here & reading the sticky posts as a mini primer. 

There’s a lot to process, many helpful souls here, fire away


----------



## macraven

ArianaReyes92 said:


> I'm sorry what is HHN? I'm new to all of this. TIA!


It is a separate ticket paid event
Studios closes at 5:00 on select nights


----------



## tony67

still no multi night tickets.

How do they expect folks to plan?  This makes a big difference on whether I do 10 nights or 5.
Hotels  and flights have to be booked - its getting a bit much IMO

Yeah Im pretty sure its coming - but still its ridiculous to leave us hanging


----------



## macraven

I received info my previous ticket purchase last year will be valid for this hhn year 

it could be only those prior passes will be honored ?

Or depending on current pre sales, different ticket package will be presented
It’s still July and info will be released some time in august


----------



## macraven

Disboards thread of the day
7/30/2021


----------



## patster734

Private RIP tour - Thursday, September 23.

I have 5 confirmed people going, and looking for up to 5 additional people.  If interested in joining our RIP Tour, please message me, and I will inform you of the details.

Thank you!


----------



## PrincessJasmine88

Does anyone know how late Florean Fortescue ice cream stays open in HHN nights?


----------



## CAPSLOCK

PrincessJasmine88 said:


> Does anyone know how late Florean Fortescue ice cream stays open in HHN nights?


Oh, excellent question!


----------



## shb5007

Hello all!  I have been lurking for the last month or so and have already learned a lot.

The good news... we are finally attending HHN this year (for the first time) after wanting to attend for the last ~8 years.

The bad news... we are going on October 9th.  I am sure, with this being a Saturday, this will be one of the busiest nights of the season.  We did get Express Passes though.  Just stating this info because it might help with a few of my questions below.

We HAVE been to other Halloween events before, just not at Universal.  We realize things still might be a little "different" this year given the situation.  However... a few questions based on past info / experiences.

1.) Best way to "attack" the event with planning?  Ordering of houses?  We do have the Express Passes...

2.) Any "must do" things that we wouldn't really think of other than the houses, shows, and zones?

3.) Any food / drink recommendations?

4.) Any other tips / ideas?

5.) Any thoughts on what the hours will be like?  As far as closing?

I realize all of the event information isn't out yet... but this thing should be getting kicked off around 5 weeks from now.  So I am guessing we will be getting some more information very soon.


----------



## macraven

Read some past trip reports for hhn
You can pick up a lot of tips from that section 

last year was set up a bit different so read ones from
year prior


----------



## macraven

Columbus Day weekend brings in very large crowds especially on Saturday 

I used to go that weekend but changed to week prior due to large crowds

Your ep will be worth if no matter what it costs !

think about booking a public tour for that Saturday hhn  date


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> Columbus Day weekend brings in very large crowds especially on Saturday


Absolutely!  so happy to not visit that time span any longer.  

Can only imagine how ‘extra’ it will be this year.  All that pent up travel demand is packing in the Orlando resorts.  not a stretch to think those who will be flocking to WDW’s 50th (year long celebration hype) will be also be inflating HHN & regular park day guest lines.


----------



## DefnotDLav

I'll be following along here closely this year!

We are planning on a 2022 HHN trip and I'm relying on you guys to get me all the best intel this year!


----------



## soniam

PrincessJasmine88 said:


> Does anyone know how late Florean Fortescue ice cream stays open in HHN nights?



I know that it's open during HHN. I can't remember if it stays open until the park closes or not. It seemed to be open late, like at least around midnight on a 1/2am closing night.


----------



## Brownie54

Best advice I can give anyone planning on going to HHN is to come back here, early and often. Read the comments and ask questions. I don't post here often, but I'm around especially for HHN, parks, and hotels. This board has many experienced HHN'ers who can save you time and money and make for a better chance to enjoy the "darkness". Just be warned it may become an obsession like a few around here. *You know who you are! *


----------



## FoxC63

@klfay80  I added your question here.  If anyone knows, they do!

My husband wants to wait 2 weeks to see if covid is going to be worse or better....we have everything paid except for the hotel.....we are going to HHN also....could I get the money back?


----------



## klfay80

Thanks


----------



## FoxC63

klfay80 said:


> Thanks



I'm a newbie to HHN but I did find this:
_Halloween Horror Nights is a separately ticketed event. Event occurs rain or shine. No rain checks, returns or refunds. _ Link  Scroll all the way down and you'll see it.  However, this was published prior to the uptick in cases.  If you really want a straight answer, you should call:  407-224-7840.


----------



## Lynne G

Money back from what?

The on-site hotels can get your deposit back up to 5 days before check in day.

The HHN tickets are not refundable. Look at the bottom of the FAQ page on the HHN website.  In the the little itty bitty white print at the very bottom it says: no rain checks, returns or refunds,   Only time I ever saw they were was last year’s tickets, as they were only for sale for a short time, and no HHN was held last year.


----------



## Linkura

HHN tickets being nonrefundable are why I am not buying mine until the last possible moment, if I go at all this year. I am already kicking myself for buying a Seasonal Pass earlier this year when they offered an extra 3 months free, because it seems unlikely I'll be going this year.  Thankfully that doesn't expire and the use year starts when you first use the pass for park entry.  So, as long as I go EVENTUALLY, I won't be losing money.  Plane ticket is fully credit refundable and the Hard Rock Hotel is fully refundable within 5 days, so I'm good there.


----------



## FoxC63

Linkura said:


> HHN tickets being nonrefundable are why I am not buying mine until the last possible moment, if I go at all this year. I am already kicking myself for buying a Seasonal Pass earlier this year when they offered an extra 3 months free, because it seems unlikely I'll be going this year.  Thankfully that doesn't expire and the use year starts when you first use the pass for park entry.  So, as long as I go EVENTUALLY, I won't be losing money.  Plane ticket is fully credit refundable and the Hard Rock Hotel is fully refundable within 5 days, so I'm good there.



With that extra 3 months free AP offer, was it because your old AP was expiring?
Mine was and I was given the opportunity to purchase with an additional 3 months added and the new AP did have an expiration date.


----------



## tony67

HHN Tickets are non-refundable - but if you end up not going its worth reaching out to customer service - Universal has been pretty flexible with COVID related things - so it does not hurt to ask them


----------



## Linkura

FoxC63 said:


> With that extra 3 months free AP offer, was it because your old AP was expiring?
> Mine was and I was given the opportunity to purchase with an additional 3 months added and the new AP did have an expiration date.


Nope, I’d let my old AP lapse, so this was considered a new one.


----------



## keishashadow

JMHO re HHN tix refunds

If parks closed or HHN cancelled - refund

If you arbitrarily decide not to attend for whatever reason -no refund

However, people were able to ‘gift’ hard copy HHN tickets to others in the past.


----------



## FoxC63

Linkura said:


> Nope, I’d let my old AP lapse, so this was considered a new one.



When I called, I asked about the price of a new AP as well with no attachment to the old.  I wasn't planning on taking a vacation this year at all but here we are and with no AP's.


----------



## PrincessJasmine88

Still no Scream Early available when ordering tickets.  How much longer do you think i should wait before just buying tickets? We are going Sept 12


----------



## vinotinto

keishashadow said:


> Re the anticipated tooth fairy house...
> 
> knotts has done a version twice in ‘14 & ‘16   Really enjoyed the latter, focused on a monster of a dentist
> 
> curious to see U’s take on it. Knotts in the past offered a delightfully gory, in your face experience
> 
> walk thru jik anyone interested


Interesting. Just watched the Knotts version, and I think we may have to skip the tooth fairy one because my DD needed to get two baby canine teeth pulled about 3 years early because her ortho at the time wanted to see if her impacted adult canines would make their way down on their own (they didn’t). I think this house may be too traumatic for us!


----------



## vinotinto

So, I bought annual passes, HHN tickets and HHN EPs in one transaction. Does anyone know how do I redeem them on different days?


----------



## amalone1013

FoxC63 said:


> With that extra 3 months free AP offer, was it because your old AP was expiring?
> Mine was and I was given the opportunity to purchase with an additional 3 months added and the new AP did have an expiration date.


They had a promo in March I think, where if you purchased a new one or renewed you got 3 extra months. Mine expired in December so I purchased a pass in March and activated in May for 15mths.


----------



## FoxC63

vinotinto said:


> So, I bought annual passes, HHN tickets and HHN EPs in one transaction. Does anyone know how do I redeem them on different days?



Where did you buy them from?  HHN tickets & HHN EP's should be already dated.  If you received e tickets, the dates should be on them.

Edit to add, I'm sorry that was a bit blunt. It just threw me off. 
I purchased both from Universal.  They sent me an email with tickets & passes attached.  When I open the attachment, I can see them all.  I can print them or add them to my phone.


----------



## vinotinto

FoxC63 said:


> Where did you buy them from?  HHN tickets & HHN EP's should be already dated.  If you received e tickets, the dates should be on them.
> 
> Edit to add, I'm sorry that was a bit blunt. It just threw me off.
> I purchased both from Universal.  They sent me an email with tickets & passes attached.  When I open the attachment, I can see them all.  I can print them or add them to my phone.


I bought them directly from Universal, and there is nothing attached. I think I selected the wrong thing: Pick up at window (but I don’t think there was a print-at-home option, maybe because of the APs). . There’s *one* QR code for the entire order, it says:
*For internal use only
Ticket Agents Scan code below for order details *

And yes, the HHN and HHN EP should be dated (I selected dates).


----------



## mamapenguin

I would call, mine all went in my wallet. Mine are in a weird order though for the regular HHN tickets for 2 dates. I don’t want to be flipping through them and grab the wrong one. I’m wondering if RPRs vacation desk can print them? Other wise we will just deal with it.


----------



## FoxC63

@vinotinto & @mamapenguin

I plan on printing at home and bringing them with us.  I like having everything in my travel binder including airline tickets, coupons, store cards, gift cards and the plastic tickets to WDW Boo Bash. 

Yeah, I'm old but it works!


----------



## soniam

vinotinto said:


> I bought them directly from Universal, and there is nothing attached. I think I selected the wrong thing: Pick up at window (but I don’t think there was a print-at-home option, maybe because of the APs). . There’s *one* QR code for the entire order, it says:
> *For internal use only
> Ticket Agents Scan code below for order details *
> 
> And yes, the HHN and HHN EP should be dated (I selected dates).



You can go to a ticket window, possibly guest services in Citywalk, or the hotel ticket desk. They will give you an AP card and paper tickets for HHN. You can scan these/enter the numbers into the Universal app to access easier in the parks.


----------



## vinotinto

soniam said:


> You can go to a ticket window, possibly guest services in Citywalk, or the hotel ticket desk. They will give you an AP card and paper tickets for HHN. You can scan these/enter the numbers into the Universal app to access easier in the parks.


Great! We're staying at Hard Rock (I've only cancelled and rebooked 3 times, LOL!), so I;m glad to hear they'll be able to print these.

EDIT to add: Thank you all!


----------



## Elle :)

Question about “Stay & Scream.” We have premier APs, which come with a free night to HHN. Does that enable us to stay in the parks before HHN?


----------



## tony67

So the rumors is today is the day they will announce more tickets - I sure hope that the comment " Check back for additional ticket products. " on the web sites is correct.

Of course there are still rumors there will be no multi night tickets, at least that is what my wifes cousins friends brother heard from a Disney bus driver.

Im going to be very angry if I have to buy 9 - 1 night tickets - may cut it down a few nights (and I have to buy one for a RIP tour  ) , reduce nights at Universal and check out the sea world event.  Yeah bigger issues in the world I know


----------



## macraven

Elle :) said:


> Question about “Stay & Scream.” We have premier APs, which come with a free night to HHN. Does that enable us to stay in the parks before HHN?


----------



## vrajewski10513

Hey everyone! Looks like some multi night tickets are loaded up on the website!

https://www.universalorlando.com/web-store/en/us/add-ons?tab=Halloween horror nights


----------



## tony67

vrajewski10513 said:


> Hey everyone! Looks like some multi night tickets are loaded up on the website!
> 
> https://www.universalorlando.com/web-store/en/us/add-ons?tab=Halloween horror nights


Thanks - one less bit of stress

Big increase on ROF with express +60 from HH29 and HHN28 - but I guess that is to be expected - it is worth it though


----------



## Linkura

Frequent Fear + Express is $70 more than 2019. If I go I’ll just get regular tickets plus express for my dates. 2-3 days is quite  cheaper than a pass now.


----------



## vinotinto

What is ya'lls strategy with respect to dinner on HHN night?


----------



## patster734

Thanks.  Not seeing the AP priced single night tickets.  I suspect those won’t be available this year.

Also, I see that the Scream Early ticket is available.  There has been some confusion in the past on if you need this pass for the “Stay and Scream” holding area.  You do not if you already have a day ticket for the same date as your HHN ticket.  This ticket is only required if you want to be in the park before regular park closing and do not have a park ticket (single day, multi-day, AP, etc.).  If you already have park admission for the date that you are doing HHN, *do not* buy this ticket.


----------



## patster734

vinotinto said:


> What is ya'lls strategy with respect to dinner on HHN night?



Many people will try to get a Finnegan’s reservation for a 4 or 5 PM because that is one of the holding areas.  However, those reservations book up quickly, and require park admission prior to regular park closing.  Finnegan’s will also remain open during HHN.

As for QS, your typical choices are Monsters Cafe, Louie’s, Mel’s Drive-In, and the Simpson’s food court inside the park.


----------



## PrincessJasmine88

Scream Early is here, yayyy! $30 per person But still so worth it!


----------



## BroadwayHermione5

With the return of frequent fear, is anyone else slightly worried now? I was going to wear my mask in the houses anyway but I am just nervous. Yes my whole family is vaccinated but that still doesn't mean I can't be nervous and cautious. 
 Also speaking of the house policies has anyone heard if masks will be required for the houses I saw that as a rumor somewhere?


----------



## klfay80

I am thinking of switch my ticket to the frequent fear.  Right now I have tickets for September 15,16 and the 18th.....do they not have to on the 13th or 14th


----------



## BroadwayHermione5

klfay80 said:


> I am thinking of switch my ticket to the frequent fear.  Right now I have tickets for September 15,16 and the 18th.....do they not have to on the 13th or 14th


13th and 14th are a monday and a tuesday and they do not usually do horror nights those days


----------



## PrincessJasmine88

BroadwayHermione5 said:


> With the return of frequent fear, is anyone else slightly worried now? I was going to wear my mask in the houses anyway but I am just nervous. Yes my whole family is vaccinated but that still doesn't mean I can't be nervous and cautious.
> Also speaking of the house policies has anyone heard if masks will be required for the houses I saw that as a rumor somewhere?



Hubby and I are both fully vazxed but we plan to wear masks in the houses. I think it will be personal choice. The houses are very well cooled off with ac so if will not be uncomfortable. If you feel nervous, wear a mask,


----------



## klfay80

Ok so there is no sense of me changing my tickets to the frequent fear then....we are going to SeaWorld on the 15th


----------



## klfay80

klfay80 said:


> Ok so there is no sense of me changing my tickets to the frequent fear then....we are going to SeaWorld on the 15th


I mean the 17th


----------



## BroadwayHermione5

PrincessJasmine88 said:


> Hubby and I are both fully vazxed but we plan to wear masks in the houses. I think it will be personal choice. The houses are very well cooled off with ac so if will not be uncomfortable. If you feel nervous, wear a mask,


I was definitely going to wear one in the houses anyway, its just all that fog and everything already I was like  but yeah. Definitely will be wearing a mask.

I also wear a mask to not get anyone else sick incase I am asymptomatic. I would feel horrible knowing a scareactor got sick because of me (even though I know there are many other ways they can get it). 

You also bought up a good point about the air ventilation. The difference between my first horror nights in 2015 and my most recent in 2019 was the air inside the houses were not as stale. I looked up in graveyard games at one point and realized I could see the HVAC systems. Knowing most of the houses are on sound stages too is good because they had to upgrade in general before the pandemic.


----------



## keishashadow

Icon house

Note the “ALL tickets are now on sale” comment

See below


----------



## SnapesGirl

keishashadow said:


> Icon house
> View attachment 594921
> Note the “ALL tickets are now on sale” comment
> 
> I am not seeing addition of AP or FF.  Not sure if that is indeed all she wrote or a matter of semantics???



FF, RoF, and all others are on sale! I got mine this morning on the main Universal site. Just click "Extras" and then HHN and they're all there!


----------



## keishashadow




----------



## keishashadow

SnapesGirl said:


> FF, RoF, and all others are on sale! I got mine this morning on the main Universal site. Just click "Extras" and then HHN and they're all there!


Site has updated, now under ‘ticket’ section

had me scratching head earlier lol

still digging for AP discounted if any ?


----------



## keishashadow

Ok, clarification via Twitter

NO AP discount on RoF or FF...

a single night tix one will
Be announced later today    

File it under: best kept secret no longer?


----------



## soniam

vinotinto said:


> What is ya'lls strategy with respect to dinner on HHN night?


I got reservations for 3pm at Finnegan’s. Stay n Scream usually starts at 4pm, and I wanted to be in line as soon as it starts. We are doing a morning house tour, so we will eat breakfast. I suspect we will snack during the event,



BroadwayHermione5 said:


> With the return of frequent fear, is anyone else slightly worried now? I was going to wear my mask in the houses anyway but I am just nervous. Yes my whole family is vaccinated but that still doesn't mean I can't be nervous and cautious.
> Also speaking of the house policies has anyone heard if masks will be required for the houses I saw that as a rumor somewhere?


I think we will be wearing masks in the houses, even though we are vaxed. These variants are sneaking up quickly.


----------



## vrajewski10513

vinotinto said:


> What is ya'lls strategy with respect to dinner on HHN night?



There's so many stands with specialty foods for the event that we just kinda grab and go, and snack inbetween houses.



BroadwayHermione5 said:


> With the return of frequent fear, is anyone else slightly worried now? I was going to wear my mask in the houses anyway but I am just nervous. Yes my whole family is vaccinated but that still doesn't mean I can't be nervous and cautious.
> Also speaking of the house policies has anyone heard if masks will be required for the houses I saw that as a rumor somewhere?



They haven't officially announced anything, but I feel whatever the current practice during the daytime will be carried over to HHN. Right now mask wearing is being "encouraged" indoors. I imagine any changes will be based on the direction numbers are trending next month.


----------



## klfay80

Does the openings scaremonies every night or just opening night.

Also the icons bar at cabana bay....does that happen every night or just certain nights


----------



## shb5007

Where are you guys seeing Stay N Scream tickets?  I can't find a link / order place anywhere?

EDIT: Found it.  Don't love the HHN site this year... seems like a mess... is this normal?

Can anyone explain the full benefit of the SNS ticket?  Is it worth it, even with an Express Pass?


----------



## Monykalyn

shb5007 said:


> Where are you guys seeing Stay N Scream tickets?  I can't find a link / order place anywhere?
> 
> EDIT: Found it.  Don't love the HHN site this year... seems like a mess... is this normal?
> 
> Can anyone explain the full benefit of the SNS ticket?  Is it worth it, even with an Express Pass?


https://www.universalorlando.com/web-store/en/us/add-ons?tab=Halloween horror nightsIts on regular website not the HHN website strangely


----------



## keishashadow

soniam said:


> I think we will be wearing masks in the houses, even though we are vaxed. These variants are sneaking up quickly.


Would like to think we may again follow the UK, plateau & see numbers drop significantly by end of August.  vaccine compliance is starting to finally ramp up in many hot spot communities 

Anyone purchasing tix really needs to be prepared for the possibility as to mandatory mask edict in the parks

same re dining plans for us.  Finnegans seemed to have that 3pm slot booked rather early this year


----------



## keishashadow

Monykalyn said:


> https://www.universalorlando.com/web-store/en/us/add-ons?tab=Halloween horror nightsIts on regular website not the HHN website strangely


Nice catch!


----------



## mamapenguin

keishashadow said:


> Would like to think we may again follow the UK, plateau & see numbers drop significantly by end of August.  vaccine compliance is starting to finally ramp up in many hot spot communities
> 
> Anyone purchasing tix really needs to be prepared for the possibility as to mandatory mask edict in the parks
> 
> same re dining plans for us.  Finnegans seemed to have that 3pm slot booked rather early this year


I booked 3:15 (Finnegans), so I hope that works out well. They have great food and service  and Mr. Pibb.


----------



## Monykalyn

shb5007 said:


> Where are you guys seeing Stay N Scream tickets?  I can't find a link / order place anywhere?
> 
> EDIT: Found it.  Don't love the HHN site this year... seems like a mess... is this normal?
> 
> Can anyone explain the full benefit of the SNS ticket?  Is it worth it, even with an Express Pass?


you do get a jump on some of the most popular houses-we would go to our number 1 house (2 years ago either ghostbusters or ST) in regular line, saving the EP for a 2nd run through later. Slower nights we could do 2 runs thru most houses-one regular line, 1 EP. Trust me-the most fun or popular houses you will want to go through again!


----------



## soniam

keishashadow said:


> Would like to think we may again follow the UK, plateau & see numbers drop significantly by end of August.  vaccine compliance is starting to finally ramp up in many hot spot communities
> 
> Anyone purchasing tix really needs to be prepared for the possibility as to mandatory mask edict in the parks
> 
> same re dining plans for us.  Finnegans seemed to have that 3pm slot booked rather early this year



I hope so too on the Covid front. Actually waiting for my husband’s Covid results after coming home from Orlando on Sunday, even though we are fully vaxed It seems like a cold though. Watching out now for the lambda variant.


----------



## patster734

shb5007 said:


> Where are you guys seeing Stay N Scream tickets?  I can't find a link / order place anywhere?
> 
> EDIT: Found it.  Don't love the HHN site this year... seems like a mess... is this normal?
> 
> Can anyone explain the full benefit of the SNS ticket?  Is it worth it, even with an Express Pass?



For clarification you don’t already possess a day ticket (single, multi, AP) for your HHN date.  Correct?


----------



## HollyMD

How much of a discount is the AP usually? Trying to decide to buy just HHN tickets now and wait on our AP’s, or go ahead and buy AP’s, then HHN when the discount comes out lol


----------



## tony67

HollyMD said:


> How much of a discount is the AP usually? Trying to decide to buy just HHN tickets now and wait on our AP’s, or go ahead and buy AP’s, then HHN when the discount comes out lol


One issue with the APs is it has to be an active AP to get the discount - so you cant buy them until you have gone to the park and activated the pass - this has burned me a few times in the past


----------



## snoopboop

soniam said:


> I got reservations for 3pm at Finnegan’s.



Any secret to getting a reservation? The website is only showing lunch reservations and a TM told me via phone today that Finnegan’s isn’t taking reservations past 12:45pm on any HHN days.


----------



## soniam

snoopboop said:


> Any secret to getting a reservation? The website is only showing lunch reservations and a TM told me via phone today that Finnegan’s isn’t taking reservations past 12:45pm on any HHN days.


I just booked it via the link on the Universal website. It was through Zomato. I booked it for Columbus Day weekend on May16.


----------



## snoopboop

soniam said:


> I just booked it via the link on the Universal website. It was through Zomato. I booked it for Columbus Day weekend on May16.


Ah. They’ve now updated the links to go through NexTable (whose interface leaves much to be desired, btw)…. and they are indeed cut off at 12:45pm. Oh well, I snooze, I lose!


----------



## HollyMD

Thank you, @tony67


----------



## soniam

snoopboop said:


> Ah. They’ve now updated the links to go through NexTable (whose interface leaves much to be desired, btw)…. and they are indeed cut off at 12:45pm. Oh well, I snooze, I lose!


In 2019, the didn’t allow reservations after lunch either.


----------



## keishashadow

soniam said:


> I hope so too on the Covid front. Actually waiting for my husband’s Covid results after coming home from Orlando on Sunday, even though we are fully vaxed It seems like a cold though. Watching out now for the lambda variant.


ugh good luck. I got sick after 4th of July trip there.  covid negative-yea!   Dr said people are getting quite sick with run of the mill viruses as we’ve lost our immunity    Lovely


HollyMD said:


> How much of a discount is the AP usually? Trying to decide to buy just HHN tickets now and wait on our AP’s, or go ahead and buy AP’s, then HHN when the discount comes out lol


going from memory, $5 or so. Not sure if prices in the 2019 link of this sticky


----------



## soniam

keishashadow said:


> ugh good luck. I got sick after 4th of July trip there.  covid negative-yea!   Dr said people are getting quite sick with run of the mill viruses as we’ve lost our immunity    Lovely


Supposedly, there is more cold and flu going around this summer than during the winter  I guess less mask wearing.


----------



## mamapenguin

soniam said:


> I just booked it via the link on the Universal website. It was through Zomato. I booked it for Columbus Day weekend on May16.


Mine for the same weekend was booked 6/23.


----------



## vinotinto

So, just to clarify, if we have a APs and will be in the park that day and have HHN tickets, we can go to the "Holding area" at 5:30ish and wait to be let into the houses? We don't need anything else to be allowed to stay *in* the parks?

(and my apologies for the questions, my teens are finally14 and 16 and we are finally able to go to HHN!)


----------



## keishashadow

vinotinto said:


> we can go to the "Holding area" at 5:30ish and wait to be let into the houses?


Earlier the better, as in head to one by 5 pm. The houses don’t open ‘early’ until they clear the park of the dawdlers


----------



## keishashadow

FYI more info released

jack’d up is open to ALL on-site hotel guests

the bar is open to all

JACK’D UP Experience^
Enter the twisted world of Jack the Clown and take a mind-trip through the chaotic Carnival of Carnage. Pose for photos, go inside Jack’s human-sized blender and undergo a maniacal transformation.

Horror Icons Bar
Revel in past Halloween Horror Nights Icons in this wicked lounge. Purchase specialty drinks* as well as spooky snacks. You’ll be surrounded by images of some of your favorite Icons, including Jack, Chance, The Storyteller, and more, along with props and costumes.

Both experiences are located at Universal’s Cabana Bay Beach Resort. The JACK’D UP Experience is exclusive to guests of any Universal Orlando Resort hotel and the Horror Icons Bar is accessible to all guests.

*Must be 21+ with a valid photo ID to purchase and consume alcoholic beverages. ^JACK’D UP Experience takes place from 2 p.m. – 10 p.m. at Universal’s Cabana Bay Beach Resort on 9/3/21 - 10/31/21. Experience is only open to Universal Orlando Resort hotel guests with the presentation of the hotel key card. Guests of other Universal Orlando Resort hotels will receive a parking validation ticket for complimentary self-parking at Cabana Beach Bay Resort. Parking is validated only for time spent at experience. Overnight parking is not included. Experience is not recommended for children under the age of 13. No costumes or costume masks allowed. Dates, times, and/or experience details are subject to availability, changes, and/or cancellation without notice. Additional restrictions may apply.


----------



## MinnieMSue

mamapenguin said:


> I would call, mine all went in my wallet. Mine are in a weird order though for the regular HHN tickets for 2 dates. I don’t want to be flipping through them and grab the wrong one. I’m wondering if RPRs vacation desk can print them? Other wise we will just deal with it.



yes they can. I bought daytime tour and HHN tickets while on site because that’s when they went up for sale. I went to RPR desk and they printed them for me back in June. He wasn’t sure he could but it worked. He also had me take a photo of them with my camera in case anything happened to the tickets


----------



## keishashadow

APH disc info...

only September dates thus far


Halloween Horror Nights
Halloween Horror Nights Single-Night Ticket
Dates Available With Passholder Savings (subject to availability and to change without notice, limited quantities):

Sept. 3, 4, 9, 10, 11, 12, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 29, 30
Dates Available Without Passholder Savings (subject to availability and to change without notice):

Oct. 1, 2, 3, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31
*Restrictions Apply*

*WARNING: EVENT MAY BE TOO INTENSE FOR YOUNG CHILDREN AND IS NOT RECOMMENDED FOR CHILDREN UNDER THE AGE OF 13. NO COSTUMES OR COSTUME MASKS ALLOWED.*
Halloween Horror Nights is a separately ticketed event. Event occurs rain or shine. No rain checks, returns or refunds. Prices, dates, times, attractions, entertainment, and/or experience details are subject to availability, changes and/or cancellation without notice. Parks/attractions/entertainment may close or be unavailable due to capacity and benefits are subject to change without notice. Free self-parking after 6PM and Universal Cinemark Matinee Free Parking Program are not valid for Halloween Horror Nights event nights. Power, Preferred and Premier Annual Passholder Regular and Prime parking benefits are valid on Halloween Horror Nights event nights. Complimentary and/or discounted valet parking not available on event nights (full price applies after 7 pm). Other restrictions may apply.
Online purchase only. Prices and savings will vary by date. Passholder savings available on select event nights September 3-30, 2021. Based off front gate price of a day of event ticket at $122.99. Must have valid Annual or Seasonal Pass at time of purchase. Not valid with any other specials, promotions or discounts. Sales tax and parking fee not included. Day admission tickets, Annual / Seasonal Passes and Complimentary Passes are not valid for Halloween Horror Nights admission. Subject to availability. New sales of this ticket may be discontinued at any time at Universal Orlando Resort’s discretion. Additional restrictions apply.
This ticket entitles one (1) guest admission to one (1) 2021 Halloween Horror Nights event night that is valid for selected date only. The Halloween Horror Nights event begins at 6:30 pm and closing times vary.
*Important Information*

Your ticket/pass may not be copied, transferred, or resold. The ticket/pass is only valid for the person listed on it (you will be asked to enter the ticket/pass holder’s name). Valid photo ID required for verification.
Event date selection is required when entering the quantity of tickets
Unauthorized duplication or sale of this ticket/pass may prevent your admittance to Halloween Horror Nights
Limit six (6) tickets per order
The above Admission Media is non-refundable, non-transferable, and *must be used by the same person on all days.* Standard entry includes biometric scan. Valid only during normal operating hours. Parks, attractions, or entertainment may: close due to refurbishing, capacity, weather or special events; change operating hours; and otherwise change or be discontinued without notice and without liability to the owners of Universal Orlando Resort (“Universal”). With the exception of the 2021 Halloween Horror Nights event, the above Admission Media specifically excludes admission to separately ticketed events at any of the Universal theme parks or within any of the Universal CityWalk venues, Universal Cinemark, or Hollywood Drive-In Golf™, and parking or discounts on food or merchandise. Some CityWalk venues require ages 21 or older for admission. Valid Photo ID required. *Additional restrictions may apply and benefits are subject to change without notice.*


----------



## vinotinto

On the subject of “linner” on our HHN, I had a lunch ressie at Mythos at 2pm, and I added a linner reservation at Lombard’s today for 3:45pm. Which one would you keep and why? No finnegan’s past 12:45.


----------



## soniam

vinotinto said:


> On the subject of “linner” on our HHN, I had a lunch ressie at Mythos at 2pm, and I added a linner reservation at Lombard’s today. Which one would you keep and why? No finnegan’s past 12:45.



They are both good. Lombard's is in Studios, which makes it easier to get to Stay N Scream. I don't know how early the Hogwart's Express gets busy on HHN days. You can always walk over from IOA though. Plus, if you are already in Studios, you can get dessert at Florean Fortescue's. Got to think about the important things


----------



## patster734

vinotinto said:


> So, just to clarify, if we have a APs and will be in the park that day and have HHN tickets, we can go to the "Holding area" at 5:30ish and wait to be let into the houses? We don't need anything else to be allowed to stay *in* the parks?
> 
> (and my apologies for the questions, my teens are finally14 and 16 and we are finally able to go to HHN!)



That is correct.  You will already be in the park because of your APs.  When entering the holding area, the TMs will scan your HHN ticket.


----------



## patster734

Opinions on the best way to get from PBH to CBBR for the Jack’d Up Experience?


----------



## mamapenguin

patster734 said:


> Opinions on the best way to get from PBH to CBBR for the Jack’d Up Experience?


Maybe take the bus to Volcano Bay and then walk to Cabana Bay or, take the boat to City Walk and take the bus to Cabana Bay. I’ve been thinking about this too.


----------



## klfay80

When you do the behinds the screams daytime tour.  Ho do they pick the house you go in.  My husband and I got the 6 houses,  do they have certain houses that you go through and some that you do not


----------



## patster734

mamapenguin said:


> Maybe take the bus to Volcano Bay and then walk to Cabana Bay or, take the boat to City Walk and take the bus to Cabana Bay. I’ve been thinking about this too.



Thanks.  I was also thinking of taking the boat to Citywalk, switch to the SF boat, and then walk to CBBR from SF.


----------



## soniam

klfay80 said:


> When you do the behinds the screams daytime tour.  Ho do they pick the house you go in.  My husband and I got the 6 houses,  do they have certain houses that you go through and some that you do not


I believe it is very specific houses that do not change throughout the event. Since it’s only 6 houses and there are more than that, then yes, you will not go through some. Usually the tour houses are the originals and a smaller number of IP.


----------



## klfay80

thanks


----------



## heidijanesmith

This is our first stay at Cabana Bay, as HRH is full when we are going. I am super excited about the "Jacked up" experience.

I am also excited that this years HHN seems to be going back to the Scarier/Gore/Raunchier HHN that we 1st fell in love with. While we love the show Stranger Things and did enjoy the House, it really tamed down the Adultishness of the event. I am looking forward to more Adult scares and shows.

It's been two years since we have been to HHN and I am so happy to be coming back!!


----------



## imprint

klfay80 said:


> When you do the behinds the screams daytime tour.  Ho do they pick the house you go in.  My husband and I got the 6 houses,  do they have certain houses that you go through and some that you do not



From what I remember a couple years ago, and I might be misremembering...  The 3-house tour had Killer Klowns from Outer Space, Universal Monsters, and Graveyard Games.  The 6-house tour had House of 1000 Corpses, Depths of Fear, Nightingales: Blood Pit, Stranger Things, Yeti: Terror of the Yukon, and Ghostbusters.  It seems like the year before there was a house or two of overlap though.  It would be nice to know ahead of time which houses would be included for each tour, but if you're like us, then overall it's better going through more houses than specific houses.  We like to go to a HHN night before the daytime tour, and then go through the tour before our remaining nights.  Get to experience the houses "blind" then we get to look for all the stuff pointed out in the tour later.  We love it.


----------



## shb5007

We are going for our first ever HHN visit on October 9th, it will be very busy with the Saturday / Holiday weekend combination.

We plan to get Scream Early tickets.  We already have single day tickets (for HHN) and Express Passes.

Can someone fully explain how the Scream Early works?  What is the full benefit (in regards to HHN)?

Any tips on food for this event?  We will need to eat, but want to maximize our HHN house / zone time.


----------



## tony67

slightly off topic but just saw these today on Amazon




may see one of these at HHN - but the other is a Spirt Halloween "exclusive"

Great to see some Sam stuff at a reasonable price


----------



## Lynne G

Scream Early let’s you into the Studios sometime between 3 and 5 pm to allow you into the park, and then to get you into holding areas by around 5pm where they scan your HHN ticket to enter.  In the past, getting into those holding areas was a great way to get a jump on a house or two with lower lines, as you were released from the holding areas before the gates open crowd could catch up to those houses.  Also nice, as cheaper than buying a day ticket.  

As if you do not have an HHN ticket, they do clear the people out of the park starting at 5pm.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

If you only have HHN admission, the Scream Early tickets let you get in the park in the afternoon.  You can hop on a few rides and then wait in the park for HHN to start and get a head jump on the first house or 2. 

If you already have admission to the parks for the day, you don't need Scream Early tickets - you already have access to the park before HHN starts.


----------



## soniam

shb5007 said:


> We are going for our first ever HHN visit on October 9th, it will be very busy with the Saturday / Holiday weekend combination.
> 
> We plan to get Scream Early tickets.  We already have single day tickets (for HHN) and Express Passes.
> 
> Can someone fully explain how the Scream Early works?  What is the full benefit (in regards to HHN)?
> 
> Any tips on food for this event?  We will need to eat, but want to maximize our HHN house / zone time.



That will be one of the busiest nights of the year. I will be there too. Taking a break to eat can be beneficial and give your legs the rest they will need to go the rest of the night, even if it's just a QS meal.


----------



## imprint

shb5007 said:


> We are going for our first ever HHN visit on October 9th, it will be very busy with the Saturday / Holiday weekend combination.
> 
> We plan to get Scream Early tickets.  We already have single day tickets (for HHN) and Express Passes.
> 
> Can someone fully explain how the Scream Early works?  What is the full benefit (in regards to HHN)?
> 
> Any tips on food for this event?  We will need to eat, but want to maximize our HHN house / zone time.




Great replies above to your question.

I'll add that since you are going in October (we are too), you will be able to read what people's experiences are in September and the first week of October.

Historically, the Stay and Scream areas are at Finnegan's, Simpsons, and Hello Kitty.  I think they used Diagon Alley before, but I'm not sure.

Anyway, if you are getting there a few hours before regular daytime closing, you might be able to get food during the wait, but there are lots of people doing the same thing.  Might be able to or might not be able to.  You might want to consider (though again see what people report in September to help you decide all these things) eating earlier at City Walk before Stay and Scream.  You can also use the SaS time to get a ride or two in before HHN.

Since you have HHN express, you can take a quick break for food during the night (we usually snack a couple of times each HHN night and go on a few rides between houses).  Note that Diagon Alley is open most of the night (it usually closes early though) and it is a great opportunity to ride Gringott's without too much wait and get ice cream if you want.

As for the release, once they clear the park of non-HHN ticket holders, they will release the SaS people from their holding areas (before opening the gates for people waiting outside). You can rush to the main soundstages (near Rip Ride Rocket and the Tribute Store), the back houses near Men in Black, or the houses in the Kid Zone (again, see what people say in September to get a better idea how things work this year).

Some people don't use their express passes on the first house or two and repeat those houses later with express.  Depending on your stamina, this can work for you or you might want to go ahead and use express passes immediately.  We've done both, but we usually just start using express right away so we have more time to enjoy the scare zones and have more food/rest breaks throughout the night.

If I only had one night, and it was October 9 (which as you said is expected to be very crowded), I would eat before going in the park and focus on making sure we were able to go through all 10 houses and spend time in each scare zone.  After a couple of hours, you should be able to gauge how much there is left to do and be able to decide how many rides and breaks you can take based on your stamina and time you want to leave.

I'll strongly recommend again to check back for reports from September and then extrapolate those reports for more crowds in October.  I'll say that in the past 10 years, using express passes, we have been able to experience it all, if we want to.  Sometimes it has been a long night, and sometimes it has been a not-so-long night.  Please, though, make a priority list of houses, scare zones, rides, food, drinks, breaks, etc and make a loose plan.  If your group is at all stoked for this event, you will have a great time.  It is fantastic.  Your feet might not like you in the morning, but the memories will remain.

Good luck and have a great time!

EDIT:  I totally forgot to mention that you may or may or may not want to pad time for the show(s) during the night.  Noting has been announced, but there is usually a show or two.  Sorry about that.


----------



## tinkerbell1991

Regarding the holding areas, what time do you ideally need to be in the park for in order to go here?
When I last visited in 2017, I tried to make my way over from IoA to US about an hour prior and was told I would have to queue with HHN ticket guests even though I had regular park admission. My fault, I should have checked first but I'm not making the same mistake again 
Any advise is appreciated.


----------



## mamapenguin

tinkerbell1991 said:


> Regarding the holding areas, what time do you ideally need to be in the park for in order to go here?
> When I last visited in 2017, I tried to make my way over from IoA to US about an hour prior and was told I would have to queue with HHN ticket guests even though I had regular park admission. My fault, I should have checked first but I'm not making the same mistake again
> Any advise is appreciated.


Universal closes at 5:00, are you saying you tried to go in at 4:00 and were told to go wait with the masses? Scream Early starts at 3:00, I would go with that. I have Margaritaville at 2:15 on one of my HHN nights, but I will cancel if it could be a problem. I was thinking before 4:00 would be ok.


----------



## FoxC63

Watch your flight!  Delta just changed ours for Wed. Oct 27th.  This is the second time.


----------



## tinkerbell1991

mamapenguin said:


> Universal closes at 5:00, are you saying you tried to go in at 4:00 and were told to go wait with the masses? Scream Early starts at 3:00, I would go with that. I have Margaritaville at 2:15 on one of my HHN nights, but I will cancel if it could be a problem. I was thinking before 4:00 would be ok.


Aah perfect, thank you - I'll try to get there for 3pm.
Yes I got there around 5-5:30 I reckon and just (naively) thought I could still get in an hour before the event started


----------



## keishashadow

LOL, any die-hard fans recognize themselves? 

https://fb.watch/7fR_4-5TJ6/


----------



## soniam

FoxC63 said:


> Watch your flight!  Delta just changed ours for Wed. Oct 27th.  This is the second time.



Our SW flights keep changing too. In fact, SW canceled our flight home from Orlando last Sunday. We ended up driving home 16 hours. We couldn't get a fight out of Orlando to anywhere on any airline. I am worried about our HHN trip, because we will really need to get home for our son's school. I hope they get this worker shortage sorted out soon.


----------



## keishashadow

soniam said:


> SW canceled our flight home from Orlando last Sunday. We ended up driving home 16 hours. We couldn't get a fight out of Orlando to anywhere on any airline. I am worried about our HHN trip,


Ugh…I’m dreading 11+ hour drive tomorrow.   Allegiant cancelled our flight to MYR for yesterday, last Thursday.  Had to scramble to rearrange trip dates around to leave tomorrow.  Wanted to extend the trip a few days to make the drive ‘worthwhile’.  At least Allegiant was generous in compensation.   

Spirit changed our fall trip flights one time too many in less than four days for my liking.  I was done with Messing with it, 8 hour changes in fight times, etc.  SWA fared far better in my market last week.  bit the bullet, cancelled Spirit outright & booked SWA For the fall.  

it’s just too long of a drive to Orlando for me at this point.  May the force be with us all


----------



## mamamelody2

FoxC63 said:


> Watch your flight!  Delta just changed ours for Wed. Oct 27th.  This is the second time.



Thanks for making me check our Southwest flight. It didn't change again (already did once) but the price went down on our return trip and I got 30,000 points back. Yay!


----------



## tony67

imprint said:


> From what I remember a couple years ago, and I might be misremembering...  The 3-house tour had Killer Klowns from Outer Space, Universal Monsters, and Graveyard Games.  The 6-house tour had House of 1000 Corpses, Depths of Fear, Nightingales: Blood Pit, Stranger Things, Yeti: Terror of the Yukon, and Ghostbusters.  It seems like the year before there was a house or two of overlap though.  It would be nice to know ahead of time which houses would be included for each tour, but if you're like us, then overall it's better going through more houses than specific houses.  We like to go to a HHN night before the daytime tour, and then go through the tour before our remaining nights.  Get to experience the houses "blind" then we get to look for all the stuff pointed out in the tour later.  We love it.


Agree with above.

In the past it was totally random which houses might be on the tour and the 3 hour might be some of the same houses as the six house tour

At HHN29 they did not have any repeats so people could book the 6 house and 3 house and do 9 Houses in total.
They also started giving buttons instead of lanyards 

I assumed it would be the same this year and booked both.

If you watch for trip reports Im sure someone will list the 6 houses and I would assume that will be the six for the tour.


----------



## Robo56

keishashadow said:


> LOL, any die-hard fans recognize themselves?



LOL.....Yes...indeed.


----------



## Robo56

keishashadow said:


> Ugh…I’m dreading 11+ hour drive tomorrow. Allegiant cancelled our flight to MYR for yesterday, last Thursday. Had to scramble to rearrange trip dates around to leave tomorrow. Wanted to extend the trip a few days to make the drive ‘worthwhile’. At least Allegiant was generous in compensation.
> 
> Spirit changed our fall trip flights one time too many in less than four days for my liking. I was done with Messing with it, 8 hour changes in fight times, etc. SWA fared far better in my market last week. bit the bullet, cancelled Spirit outright & booked SWA For the fall.
> 
> it’s just too long of a drive to Orlando for me at this point. May the force be with us all



Have a safe trip Janet and you and your Mister enjoy your vacation.


----------



## FoxC63

soniam said:


> Our SW flights keep changing too. In fact, SW canceled our flight home from Orlando last Sunday. We ended up driving home 16 hours. We couldn't get a fight out of Orlando to anywhere on any airline. I am worried about our HHN trip, because we will really need to get home for our son's school. I hope they get this worker shortage sorted out soon.



Even though Delta has changed our flights twice, we're leaving them alone.  The airline(s) are racing to sort things out, I imagine the closer we get to departure we'll see another change or two.    
We live in Michigan and have no intentions of driving back.
DS & his friend Dan the Man have no school the day we depart MCO, though they do the following day.    

To all, 
Flight delays and cancellations will continue through October so have a Plan B and get that information organized; car rental or hotel close to airport.  Check your credit card offers, look at your points etc. Just be prepared.


----------



## Linkura

Delta changed my flights as well, but the times work better for me so yay.


----------



## vrajewski10513

Southwest changed our flight 2 hours after I purchased 9,000 points for $150 to change it on my own  (if i would have waited I could have changed it for free due to the reschedule by SWA). Called to see if anything could be done.. nada. The flight price did drop dramatically, though, so i ended up getting over 30k points back. Good thing they never expire. Now we should be pretty set for our next trip!


----------



## angelia

Ticket question. Hello!! I held out for ROF w/express and bought them as soon as they came out on Aug 5th. When I look at my wallet on USO website it says "your order is processing". The money did come out of my bank account, is this unusual, or pretty typical? I thought it would give me my ticket numbers or something along those lines.  Thanks for any input, I would rather not wait on hold if it's not necessary!! Super excited and counting down the days!   Thank you!


----------



## FoxC63

FoxC63 said:


> To all,
> Flight delays and cancellations will continue through October so have a Plan B and get that information organized; car rental or hotel close to airport.  Check your credit card offers, look at your points etc. Just be prepared.


Keep it all in your _*Travel Binder*_


----------



## Lynne G

angelia said:


> Ticket question. Hello!! I held out for ROF w/express and bought them as soon as they came out on Aug 5th. When I look at my wallet on USO website it says "your order is processing". The money did come out of my bank account, is this unusual, or pretty typical? I thought it would give me my ticket numbers or something along those lines.  Thanks for any input, I would rather not wait on hold if it's not necessary!! Super excited and counting down the days!   Thank you!



Never seen that but maybe sign out, close it out and try again.  I know the app wallet can be annoying, as it had ny AP expire date wrong for a long time.  I called, when I saw it, and was told yeah, the app wallet can be wonky.  But some time later, after I had not looked for awhile, it does seem to have that date right now.   Good luck, and can always give a call.  Hopefully you also have the receipt for it in your email.  Last time, I had a ticket, was easier just to show code from my email.


----------



## stlcopggfan

Sorry if this is a repeat question, but I skimmed the thread and didn't see anything.

Hubby and I are AP holders but we are going with some non-AP holders.  Can we buy HHN tickets with the discount for non-AP holders or just ourselves?  I noticed on the website you could order multiple tickets for the same date, but I didn't know if we had to show our APs to get the tickets when we get there.  

Thanks for the help!


----------



## mamapenguin

angelia said:


> Ticket question. Hello!! I held out for ROF w/express and bought them as soon as they came out on Aug 5th. When I look at my wallet on USO website it says "your order is processing". The money did come out of my bank account, is this unusual, or pretty typical? I thought it would give me my ticket numbers or something along those lines.  Thanks for any input, I would rather not wait on hold if it's not necessary!! Super excited and counting down the days!   Thank you!


Sometimes it takes a while. I think the first tickets i bought didn’t appear for 5 or 6 hours.


----------



## keishashadow

stlcopggfan said:


> Sorry if this is a repeat question, but I skimmed the thread and didn't see anything.
> 
> Hubby and I are AP holders but we are going with some non-AP holders.  Can we buy HHN tickets with the discount for non-AP holders or just ourselves?  I noticed on the website you could order multiple tickets for the same date, but I didn't know if we had to show our APs to get the tickets when we get there.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Believe it’s on the AP section of HHN website.
In the past I believe u were permitted to purchase at least 4

one of the wise one here will surely remember

I do think u had be with the guests to redeem the tix. Again, maybe someone will join in to clarify


----------



## Lynne G

On USAP Facebook page there was a question as to how many AP holder could buy for non holders.  Official U answered can buy up to six (6) for guests of that passholder.


----------



## imprint

keishashadow said:


> LOL, any die-hard fans recognize themselves?
> 
> https://fb.watch/7fR_4-5TJ6/


 Indeed, and recognized Jack, Chance, Bill, Ted, etc too!


----------



## Lewisc

mamapenguin said:


> Maybe take the bus to Volcano Bay and then walk to Cabana Bay or, take the boat to City Walk and take the bus to Cabana Bay. I’ve been thinking about this too.


Bus transfer at City Walk. I wouldn't do Volcano Bay. I think you'll have to go through security at Volcano Bay


----------



## TikiRob

We arrive early afternoon and are Passholders traveling with two non-passholders.  If they bought "scream early" tickets, will they essentially be in the same boat as us or do "scream early" folks have an advantage?  All these options are confusing for first-timers!


----------



## macraven

Scream early is a paid ticket for admission and gets you into the park at 3:00 during hhn dates
And it allows peeps to stay in the park when it closed at 5 to the day guests


----------



## patster734

TikiRob said:


> We arrive early afternoon and are Passholders traveling with two non-passholders.  If they bought "scream early" tickets, will they essentially be in the same boat as us or do "scream early" folks have an advantage?  All these options are confusing for first-timers!



Same boat.  “Scream early” tickets just give someone without a full day ticket (AP, single day, multi-day, etc.) access to the park prior to regular park closing so that they will wait in the holding area inside of the park instead of outside the entry gate.


----------



## patster734

Not sure if this has been posted yet, but it looks like we have our HHN closing time:  1AM in September and 2AM in October.


----------



## macraven

This time schedule works fine for me!
Thanks Pat!


----------



## Lynne G

Think I’m glad I’m going in September, not much of a night owl.  LoL 

Thank you for posting the HHN hours Pat.


----------



## mamapenguin

Does it normally start at 6:30? I thought for some reason it was 6:00, will park close be 5 or 5:30?


----------



## patster734

mamapenguin said:


> Does it normally start at 6:30? I thought for some reason it was 6:00, will park close be 5 or 5:30?



Looking at the USF calendar days that have been released, closing time will be 5PM on HHN nights.


----------



## merry_nbright

Following~


----------



## Lynne G

I think it’s generally always been 6:30pm.  Even when the park closes at 5pm, it takes awhile for those not staying in the holding areas with their HHN ticket, to clear out of the park.  So I don’t think an hour and a half is very long to get all those not staying out, and then all set up for HHN.


----------



## mamapenguin

Lynne G said:


> I think it’s generally always been 6:30pm.  Even when the park closes at 5pm, it takes awhile for those not staying in the holding areas with their HHN ticket, to clear out of the park.  So I don’t think an hour and a half is very long to get all those not staying out, and then all set up for HHN.


I guess when you’re there it doesn’t seem like an hour and a half. It seems shorter. We waited by Finnegan’s the last time we went in 2018.


----------



## patster734

mamapenguin said:


> I guess when you’re there it doesn’t seem like an hour and a half. It seems shorter. We waited by Finnegan’s the last time we went in 2018.



Although the event officially starts at 6:30, the holding areas will sometimes release earlier, depending upon if all non-HHN day guests have exited the park and the houses are ready. Getting released by 6:15 is possible.


----------



## merry_nbright

So I plan on getting tickets through AAA, can I still add on the scream early? Is the early entry worth the extra $30 per person? Thanks in advance!


----------



## macraven

That add on gets you in the park at 3 for the studios


----------



## Lynne G

If you are not going to use any day ticket to get into the park before 5pm, then to get a jump on the crowds that have to enter from the gates, it may be worth the cost.  Certainly cheaper than a one day ticket.  

But if you are buying more than a one day ticket, like most tickets, the more days you buy, cheaper the days, so paying the 30 dollars may not be the cheapest to do.  Say you have park to park tickets, you may want to spend the morning in Islands then get over to the Studios before 5 pm and do some rides before entering the holding area with your HHN ticket.  

At least I think we may do some rides and have lunch in Islands before we go over to the Studios, as we have APs.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

merry_nbright said:


> So I plan on getting tickets through AAA, can I still add on the scream early? Is the early entry worth the extra $30 per person? Thanks in advance!


You are getting HHN tickets through AAA, or Universal tickets through AAA? 
If you have park admission, you don't need scream early. Scream early is *ONLY* if you only have HHN tickets but want a few hours in the park before HHN starts.


----------



## merry_nbright

CAPSLOCK said:


> You are getting HHN tickets through AAA, or Universal tickets through AAA?
> If you have park admission, you don't need scream early. Scream early is *ONLY* if you only have HHN tickets but want a few hours in the park before HHN starts.



HHN tickets through AAA. They’ve got them and it turned out to be $10 cheaper than directly through UO.


----------



## vrajewski10513

RUMORS of plexi being added back to the houses. Its only a rumor, but if this matters to you then just BOLO for reports from scare actors as rehearsals continue.


----------



## mamapenguin

I just want to go, however it has to be. Universal is my Happy Place.


----------



## merry_nbright

mamapenguin said:


> I just want to go, however it has to be. Universal is my Happy Place.



SAME! I want to live Hill House so bad it hurts. That’s what I’m really going for.


----------



## johde

I'm planning on going Wed. Sept 15.  With Scream Early and an Express Pass.  It my only day this trip doing USO. So, I'm hoping to do all the houses and a handful of other things.  MIB, Transformers, ROTM, F&F and Bourne stunt show.  This is my second HHN but the first time trying to do rides and haunts.


----------



## macraven

Hope you have a great screaming time.....


----------



## keishashadow

patster734 said:


> Not sure if this has been posted yet, but it looks like we have our HHN closing time: 1AM in September and 2AM in October.


Was glad to see   Was thinking sun to thurs might have shorter hours 

did u all see the mocked up HHN spec map yet?  On FB. Tacky but, a hoot.

announcements tend to roll on Thursdays.  Thinking they may play off Friday the 13th ???

rumored, not necessarily credible


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, new houses announced, all the five scream zones, two shows.  Yay!  Can’t wait to hear reports before I go at the end of September.


----------



## tony67

Lynne G said:


> Yay, new houses announced, all the five scream zones, two shows.  Yay!  Can’t wait to hear reports before I go at the end of September.


Yeah - no real surprises and it looks pretty good IMO


----------



## vrajewski10513




----------



## Drewsdad

Hopefully my spouse won’t have her face buried in my back this time. Don’t think she saw anything last time.


----------



## neverenoughtime

Looks like all houses have now been announced.  Cannot wait.

https://orlando.halloweenhorrornights.com/site/hhn/details/event-attractions/index.html


----------



## Monykalyn

Debating 3 vs6 daytime house tour. Did 3 in 2019 and was wiped for HHN that night (although we’d done 3 days ina row  at that point). Yay for rest of houses! 
37 days til our first day!


----------



## macraven

I booked the 6 house tour


----------



## soniam

Monykalyn said:


> Debating 3 vs6 daytime house tour. Did 3 in 2019 and was wiped for HHN that night (although we’d done 3 days ina row  at that point). Yay for rest of houses!
> 37 days til our first day!


I would love to do the 6 house. I did the 3 in 2019, However, this is my husband’s first year for HHN, and my son’s first house tour. I think they will be wiped and probably wouldn’t have the stamina. So we are just going to do the 3.


----------



## macraven

I have done the day house tours since it started 
First time was one house and quite like how it has grown over the years to many houses 

6 is a good number for me!


----------



## Robo56

Let the Horror begin.

You are able to appreciate alot of things in the houses during day tour that you will not see at night.


----------



## vinotinto

So Finnegan’s is full for dinner (only early lunch available). I have a reservation at Lombard’s at 3:45. My priority is Hill House. Will this work? What holding area do I want to be in?

p.s. - we have APs and an HHN ticket for that night.


----------



## soniam

vinotinto said:


> So Finnegan’s is full for dinner (only early lunch available). I have a reservation at Lombard’s at 3:45. My priority is Hill House. Will this work? What holding area do I want to be in?
> 
> p.s. - we have APs and an HHN ticket for that night.



Finnegan's isn't taking reservations now after lunch time during HHN. I haven't looked at the map. Where is Hill House located?

EDIT: I took a look at the spec map. Hill House is in the kid area near Springfield, so you will want to wait in that Stay n Scream (SAS) area. Lombard's is closer to that than Finnegan's, so it's probably a good choice. The SAS areas open at 4pm.

EDIT2: How did you get ressies for Lombard's? There wasn't an online link when I looked, even though I had made one previously for 2 weeks ago online.


----------



## keishashadow

Robo56 said:


> You are able to appreciate alot of things in the houses during day tour that you will not see at night.


True. it also helps to have a great eye for photo compositions like you do


soniam said:


> EDIT: I took a look at the spec map. Hill House is in the kid area near Springfield, so you will want to wait in that Stay n Scream (SAS) area. Lombard's is closer to that than Finnegan's, so it's probably a good choice. The SAS areas open at 4pm.


Will be interesting to see which (if any) of the houses are opened ‘early’ to those in the holding zones.


----------



## soniam

keishashadow said:


> Will be interesting to see which (if any) of the houses are opened ‘early’ to those in the holding zones.


That's true. it's not guaranteed, but generally, they have.

@vinotinto Be sure to check back after opening, because that area tended to open later, like 30 minutes after official opening, in 2019. However, since that will probably be a popular house, they will probably open it early. Also, the spec map could be wrong but rarely is.


----------



## keishashadow

soniam said:


> That's true. it's not guaranteed, but generally, they have.


Looking forward to the early event attendees sharing their experiences again this year.  

Realistically, I expect a bit different experience in various regards.  Knowing what new procedures (if any)will be very helpful


----------



## vinotinto

soniam said:


> Finnegan's isn't taking reservations now after lunch time during HHN. I haven't looked at the map. Where is Hill House located?
> 
> EDIT: I took a look at the spec map. Hill House is in the kid area near Springfield, so you will want to wait in that Stay n Scream (SAS) area. Lombard's is closer to that than Finnegan's, so it's probably a good choice. The SAS areas open at 4pm.
> 
> EDIT2: *How did you get ressies for Lombard's? There wasn't an online link when I looked, even though I had made one previously for 2 weeks ago online.*


I booked using this link. I can’t remember if I found it in the Universal site or Google.

https://www.zomato.com/orlando/lombards-landing-seafood-grille-i-drive-universal/book


----------



## tony67

Robo56 said:


> You are able to appreciate alot of things in the houses during day tour that you will not see at night.


So true - especially before 2019

2019 it seemed like many of the small things that used to be in the houses were now more in social media - in some ways that makes sense since no one will ever see much of it in the conga line through the house.

Still in previous years I found it really cool to see the crazy details like half finished emails on screens and letters on bodies etc...
Seemed like every house had numerous things the guide pointed out that you would never see except on the tour.

Still I am doing the 6 house and 3 house tour again this year and hoping they have gone back to lanyards instead of buttons - not a fan of the buttons.


----------



## tony67

keishashadow said:


> Looking forward to the early event attendees sharing their experiences again this year.
> 
> Realistically, I expect a bit different experience in various regards.  Knowing what new procedures (if any)will be very helpful


Yeah - also should be prepared for it to change.  First weekend in September and last weekend in October could be totally different.

Even in the past Ive been multiple weekends in September and seen it change from week to week and then seen reports in October and things were very different.


----------



## vrajewski10513

I'm actually really curious to see if S&S zones are the same as they normally are.. There are pretty big props in the NY area where S&S usually is? But, i haven't physically been in the park so im just going off what i see on Twitter!


----------



## merry_nbright

Bought my tickets today and cried with excitement! Love the line up!


----------



## patster734

vrajewski10513 said:


> I'm actually really curious to see if S&S zones are the same as they normally are.. There are pretty big props in the NY area where S&S usually is? But, i haven't physically been in the park so im just going off what i see on Twitter!
> 
> View attachment 596937



Search YouTube for videos.  A few of the local YouTubers have videos of the scare zones decorations at USF.  NY and San Francisco areas have some nice decorations, and one of the last videos had decorations going up in the Hollywood area.


----------



## tony67

patster734 said:


> Search YouTube for videos.  A few of the local YouTubers have videos of the scare zones decorations at USF.  NY and San Francisco areas have some nice decorations, and one of the last videos had decorations going up in the Hollywood area.


Yeah - there are quite a few people covering it on youtube fun to see how it progresses

I see they also have a limited to 100 or so deal where you can get your picture taken and a portrait created to be used in the Tribute Store
After HHN they will mail you the portrait - pretty cool if you are a local and can get there before it sells out 
Its not cheap though - around $200+


----------



## patster734

tony67 said:


> Yeah - there are quite a few people covering it on youtube fun to see how it progresses
> 
> I see they also have a limited to 100 or so deal where you can get your picture taken and a portrait created to be used in the Tribute Store
> After HHN they will mail you the portrait - pretty cool if you are a local and can get there before it sells out
> Its not cheap though - around $200+



Yea, that’s pretty cool.  I’d probably do it if I lived near USF.  Unfortunately, I don’t.


----------



## Linkura

vinotinto said:


> So Finnegan’s is full for dinner (only early lunch available). I have a reservation at Lombard’s at 3:45. My priority is Hill House. Will this work? What holding area do I want to be in?
> 
> p.s. - we have APs and an HHN ticket for that night.


Unless you really want a sit down meal, you could just eat at Fast Food Blvd in Springfield. It’s open during S&S.


----------



## mamapenguin

Linkura said:


> Unless you really want a sit down meal, you could just eat at Fast Food Blvd in Springfield. It’s open during S&S.


Have you eaten there recently? We did 2 weeks ago and it wasn’t very good. Had the chicken and waffles sandwich and tots. It is what we normally order, but probably not ever again.


----------



## vinotinto

Linkura said:


> Unless you really want a sit down meal, you could just eat at Fast Food Blvd in Springfield. It’s open during S&S.





mamapenguin said:


> Have you eaten there recently? We did 2 weeks ago and it wasn’t very good. Had the chicken and waffles sandwich and tots. It is what we normally order, but probably not ever again.


Thank you both. I’ve been hearing that lines at the counter service restaurants have been unusually long, but maybe it’s more the Harry Potter restaurants than Springfield. I’m going to monitor the early HHN and see how things look, and potentially adjust.


----------



## soniam

vinotinto said:


> Thank you both. I’ve been hearing that lines at the counter service restaurants have been unusually long, but maybe it’s more the Harry Potter restaurants than Springfield. I’m going to monitor the early HHN and see how things look, and potentially adjust.



It might not be bad during Stay n Scream. There are a lot fewer people trying to eat. Plus, a lot of people are trying to do attractions in the park right before it closes, so it might not be as busy then either.


----------



## Linkura

mamapenguin said:


> Have you eaten there recently? We did 2 weeks ago and it wasn’t very good. Had the chicken and waffles sandwich and tots. It is what we normally order, but probably not ever again.


Not since my last HHN trip in 2019.  I had the fried chicken meal and it was pretty good.  Would be a shame if they went downhill.


----------



## MinnieMSue

we ate at the frying dutchman part - fish, etc.  we thought it was pretty good in June.  We plan to get it again for stay and scream.


----------



## Brownie54

merry_nbright said:


> Bought my tickets today and cried with excitement! Love the line up!


Bought my tickets and looked at my bank account and cried.


----------



## PrincessJasmine88

I bought tickets for 3 separate nights and now they came out with Rush of Fear which is a lot cheaper. Can I call and convert these tickets into the RofF?


----------



## macraven

PrincessJasmine88 said:


> I bought tickets for 3 separate nights and now they came out with Rush of Fear which is a lot cheaper. Can I call and convert these tickets into the RofF?


Call and see if they are being flexible about changes


----------



## PrincessJasmine88

macraven said:


> Call and see if they are being flexible about changes


I called and changed them to Rush of Fear, saved a lot of money, yay!


----------



## patster734

PrincessJasmine88 said:


> I called and changed them to Rush of Fear, saved a lot of money, yay!



Great news!


----------



## PrincessJasmine88

soniam said:


> It might not be bad during Stay n Scream. There are a lot fewer people trying to eat. Plus, a lot of people are trying to do attractions in the park right before it closes, so it might not be as busy then either.


Every time my husband and I do HHN we get Scream Early tickets, eat in Simpsons blvd, enjoying a Krusty Burger and anxiously awaiting the night to begin. It is such a happy memory for us.  Also they release you from that hold area around 5:30 or 5:45 and we go see a few houses in the back of the park within the first hour   we tried the early release section by Finnegans before but it was so hot waiting outside in the big crowd.


----------



## tinkerbell1991

Can I ask regarding the holding areas, do you have to be within one by a certain time before they "kick" you out of the park with regular guests or as everyone is being escorted out before the event begins, can I join one?


----------



## macraven

If you have the hhn park ticket, you can stay in the park when it closes to the general public

You show your hhn ticket to enter a holding area section
Once in a holding section you stay there until all are released


----------



## tinkerbell1991

macraven said:


> If you have the hhn park ticket, you can stay in the park when it closes to the general public
> 
> You show your hhn ticket to enter a holding area section
> Once in a holding section you stay there until all are released


Brill, thanks


----------



## keishashadow

tony67 said:


> Yeah - also should be prepared for it to change. First weekend in September and last weekend in October could be totally different.


absolutely, that’s why the real time input from fellow DIS’rs is invaluable 


soniam said:


> It might not be bad during Stay n Scream. There are a lot fewer people trying to eat. Plus, a lot of people are trying to do attractions in the park right before it closes, so it might not be as busy then either.


even with mobile ordering, walked away from the long line twice this year at the simpsons food court.  


PrincessJasmine88 said:


> I called and changed them to Rush of Fear, saved a lot of money, yay!


That’s great news!  No idea & would let you combine multiple tix to buy a multi day tix.


----------



## Metro West

soniam said:


> It might not be bad during Stay n Scream. There are a lot fewer people trying to eat. Plus, a lot of people are trying to do attractions in the park right before it closes, so it might not be as busy then either.


 I usually stay in that holding area for S & S and it's not usually very crowded if you get there early. I get there and wait for the ropes to be dropped so we can enter the food court. I'm planning on going 9/4 and I'll let you know.


----------



## soniam

Metro West said:


> I usually stay in that holding area for S & S and it's not usually very crowded if you get there early. I get there and wait for the ropes to be dropped so we can enter the food court. I'm planning on going 9/4 and I'll let you know.


I am realizing that this will be the area for Beetlejuice and Hill House. I think this will be the S&S spot this year. Past couple of years it has been Finnegan's. Maybe I can get a Lard Lad sundae


----------



## Linkura

Finally ripped the bandaid off of the inevitable and moved my Hard Rock Hotel reservation to October 2022 and cancelled my flight. I have zero faith that things will be significantly better in two months. Hope things will be better next year.


----------



## Metro West

Linkura said:


> Finally ripped the bandaid off of the inevitable and moved my Hard Rock Hotel reservation to October 2022 and cancelled my flight. I have zero faith that things will be significantly better in two months. Hope things will be better next year.


 I know what you mean. I'm still not sure which ticket to buy this year...or if I will go at all because of all this mess.


----------



## Linkura

Metro West said:


> I know what you mean. I'm still not sure which ticket to buy this year...or if I will go at all because of all this mess.


Yeah, I held off on buying HHN tickets and I’m glad I did so don’t have to deal with the hassle of begging for a refund. I bought an AP with the 3 months free deal earlier in the year, but that doesn’t expire until 15 months after first use.


----------



## Metro West

Linkura said:


> Yeah, I held off on buying HHN tickets and I’m glad I did so don’t have to deal with the hassle of begging for a refund. I bought an AP with the 3 months free deal earlier in the year, but that doesn’t expire until 15 months after first use.


 That's good...mine expires Halloween this year. Ironic huh? LOL


----------



## tony67

With all the stuff going on at Disney - really going to miss the Bill and Ted show this year - they would have had so much material to work with


----------



## Elle :)

I’m trying to decide weather to hang in one of the holding areas or just go into the park when it re-opens. We have the RIP public tour booked and we are not late night people so this will sting a bit.

If we wait in line to get into HHN, how long are the lines to get in? I want to make sure we get to our tour on time. We we saying on site.


----------



## Lynne G

I could be wrong, but don’t all the tours meet outside the park and go in as a group?  In the past years, though I’ve been on private tours, you meet in the VIP building right outside the park.  Mac and others did public tours, so maybe they have a better memory than me.


----------



## tony67

Elle :) said:


> I’m trying to decide weather to hang in one of the holding areas or just go into the park when it re-opens. We have the RIP public tour booked and we are not late night people so this will sting a bit.
> 
> If we wait in line to get into HHN, how long are the lines to get in? I want to make sure we get to our tour on time. We we saying on site.


I think there is an entrance for the RIP tours if I am not mistaken.

I prefer to have a drink in City walk and then go to HHN - but I also have express and do multiple nights so I am less concerned about getting to all the houses in a single night.

S&S has not been as enjoyable the last few years as it used to be - I used to be able to hang at the bar at Finnigan's but that has really changed to a get in and get out situation now.
I found the holding areas to be a mob scene and just not worth the aggravation.

That said I'm sure I will do it once or twice - but for the most part no.


----------



## macraven

RIP tours issued emails to those that bought the tours.

Info entering the park is listed in your email

I received mine soon after my transactions went thru


----------



## Lynne G

Park is looking like HHN:


----------



## Skippyboo

I bought a Premier AP back in June 2020 didn’t activate it yet. Staying at Portofino Bay for a week starting September 18. I bought a Rush of Fear HHN pass because it covers all my stay. I did the 2 previous HHN in 2019 & 2018 but staying at Disney and coming over with just a HHN ticket. So no previous experience being inside the park beforehand. Any tips? Fully vaccinated but definitely don’t like the holding pen idea.  I think I am going to hit IoA on my arrival Saturday. Maybe venture over later. I know I can knock out lot of the houses at the weekday nights.


----------



## Lynne G

Should be getting excited!


----------



## patster734

Skippyboo said:


> I bought a Premier AP back in June 2020 didn’t activate it yet. Staying at Portofino Bay for a week starting September 18. I bought a Rush of Fear HHN pass because it covers all my stay. I did the 2 previous HHN in 2019 & 2018 but staying at Disney and coming over with just a HHN ticket. So no previous experience being inside the park beforehand. Any tips? Fully vaccinated but definitely don’t like the holding pen idea.  I think I am going to hit IoA on my arrival Saturday. Maybe venture over later. I know I can knock out lot of the houses at the weekday nights.




My group also arrives at PBH on September 18 for the week too, but we have just one night for HHN.

If you’re concerned with social distancing, the house queues will be far worse than the holding area. The holding areas typically have room for people to spread out, and will only pack up when the areas are released as people rush to the houses.

Also, I suspect that people will be packed at the park entrance before the event begins.  So if you plan to start HHNs when it starts, your two options are the crowded front entrance or the less packed holding area.

Since you do have Rush Of Fear, and will be attending multiple nights, you could conceivably wait to enter HHN after it begins, and the large outside crowd has entered.

My advice is to be in the park prior to closing.  You can inspect the holding area before entering them, and determine how crowded they are.  If they aren’t too crowded, go ahead and enter it.  If you consider it too crowded, leave the park and come back later.
One thing you can’t do is enter a holding area, and then leave it before release.


----------



## Lynne G

One more:


----------



## Skippyboo

patster734 said:


> My group also arrives at PBH on September 18 for the week too, but we have just one night for HHN.
> 
> If you’re concerned with social distancing, the house queues will be far worse than the holding area. The holding areas typically have room for people to spread out, and will only pack up when the areas are released as people rush to the houses.
> 
> Also, I suspect that people will be packed at the park entrance before the event begins.  So if you plan to start HHNs when it starts, your two options are the crowded front entrance or the less packed holding area.
> 
> Since you do have Rush Of Fear, and will be attending multiple nights, you could conceivably wait to enter HHN after it begins, and the large outside crowd has entered.
> 
> My advice is to be in the park prior to closing.  You can inspect the holding area before entering them, and determine how crowded they are.  If they aren’t too crowded, go ahead and enter it.  If you consider it too crowded, leave the park and come back later.
> One thing you can’t do is enter a holding area, and then leave it before release.


Thanks. I have camped out the gates before. Just never been inside for the transition period.  Didn’t know if the holding pens would be a sea of humanity all jammed together.  May give a try during the week. Staying onsite definitely will let me stay later since I don’t have to drive anywhere afterwards.

Where are the holding areas normally at in the park.?


----------



## Lynne G

I only know of two, next to Finnegan’s and both sides of the Simpsons areas.


----------



## Metro West

Lynne G said:


> I only know of two, next to Finnegan’s and both sides of the Simpsons areas.


 I think there is usually a holding area in HP somewhere. I've never been to that one though.


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Metro, I’ve never been in the Potter one either.


----------



## Metro West

Lynne G said:


> Thanks Metro, I’ve never been in the Potter one either.


 Sure thing. I go to Springfield now because you can sit in the A/C and in case of a shower you can stay dry. Plus getting food is a plus too.


----------



## Linkura

Metro West said:


> I think there is usually a holding area in HP somewhere. I've never been to that one though.


I've never heard of this before?  I certainly could be wrong though.

There used to be one near the Hello Kitty store, but it wasn't used in 2019.


----------



## soniam

Linkura said:


> I've never heard of this before?  I certainly could be wrong though.
> 
> There used to be one near the Hello Kitty store, but it wasn't used in 2019.


I have never heard of it either, just Finnegan's, Springfield, and Hello Kitty in 2018. I wouldn't know what houses an S&S area in HP would feed to. There aren't really any houses near that area.


----------



## macraven

Metro West said:


> Sure thing. I go to Springfield now because you can sit in the A/C and in case of a shower you can stay dry. Plus getting food is a plus too.


Yes, this is the holding area I go to when solo


----------



## tony67

Metro West said:


> I think there is usually a holding area in HP somewhere. I've never been to that one though.


There was at least one year where you could stay in Diagon Alley and they were projecting Images on the facade
It was only the first weekend of HHN I think and then the whole are was closed for the rest of HHN if I recall correctly as it was not in the contract to use it

It was pretty nice since there is so much room - Then you could go to the houses over by men in black.


----------



## soniam

tony67 said:


> There was at least one year where you could stay in Diagon Alley and they were projecting Images on the facade
> It was only the first weekend of HHN I think and then the whole are was closed for the rest of HHN if I recall correctly as it was not in the contract to use it
> 
> It was pretty nice since there is so much room - Then you could go to the houses over by men in black.


Was this the AP holding area that they did one year, I think only for 1 night?


----------



## tony67

soniam said:


> Was this the AP holding area that they did one year, I think only for 1 night?


No - I think that was in NY Park area. but maybe they did it for AP at one point as well.

It was meant to be a Stay and Scream area for the entire HHN but the IP folks caught wind and shut it down and the whole area for the rest of HHN as I recall it.  Maybe 2016 or maybe I had too many Mia Tias at Strongwater and imagined it, but Im pretty sure it was open the first few times I went and then closed the next few times that year.


----------



## mechteach1

macraven said:


> RIP tours issued emails to those that bought the tours.
> 
> Info entering the park is listed in your email
> 
> I received mine soon after my transactions went thru



We are thinking about buying the RIP (group, not private) tour this year - can you use the VIP entrance anytime, or just in a short time frame before your tour? One thing that is appealing about RIP is not staying in a holding area or dealing with entry crowds, but we'd still like to go in before the tour and walk around the scare zones. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Elle :)

macraven said:


> RIP tours issued emails to those that bought the tours.
> 
> Info entering the park is listed in your email
> 
> I received mine soon after my transactions went thru



Wait, hold up. I have to read?!  Just kidding. I have the memory of a gnat and I forgot all about that confirmation email. My bad.


----------



## macraven

mechteach1 said:


> We are thinking about buying the RIP (group, not private) tour this year - can you use the VIP entrance anytime, or just in a short time frame before your tour? One thing that is appealing about RIP is not staying in a holding area or dealing with entry crowds, but we'd still like to go in before the tour and walk around the scare zones. Thanks for any help!


Besides my buying a private tour, I also booked a public tour 
The public tour is booked with a designated check in time for the tour

Your hhn ticket will allow you to enter the park when they open
 Some like to do houses and scare zones hours before their tour
Many come early to do hhn before their tour time


----------



## macraven

If I miss read your question, send me a pm
as not sure if I answered your question

Public  tours have different time started based on the date you are going
If you have a tour time start of 8:30 pm, use your hhn park ticket and enter the park at 6 maybe and explore the zones early

all tours will include all scare zones


----------



## mechteach1

macraven said:


> If I miss read your question, send me a pm
> as not sure if I answered your question
> 
> Public  tours have different time started based on the date you are going
> If you have a tour time start of 8:30 pm, use your hhn park ticket and enter the park at 6 maybe and explore the zones early
> 
> all tours will include all scare zones



Thanks for replying! I'll send a PM!


----------



## AdrianaR

I doing the non-private RIP tour on September 10th, my check-in time is 7:00 PM anybody from here on that tour?
I'm going by myself since I'm on this trip with my 70 year old mother, and I'm definitely not subjecting her to HHN


----------



## cemeb4dk

Quick question if someone can help.

 Looking at possibly doing a RIP public tour, approximately how long do they last? And once it concludes are there any other benefits that continue throughout the evening regarding the houses or anything?  We have always just done express passes in the pass, but trying to decide if its worth the $170 more than just express.  We are going the last week in Oct, Wed and Thursday.  Thanks for any help


----------



## Linkura

cemeb4dk said:


> Quick question if someone can help.
> 
> Looking at possibly doing a RIP public tour, approximately how long do they last? And once it concludes are there any other benefits that continue throughout the evening regarding the houses or anything?  We have always just done express passes in the pass, but trying to decide if its worth the $170 more than just express.  We are going the last week in Oct, Wed and Thursday.  Thanks for any help


I did both in 2018 and enjoyed Express more. The RIP tour took more time to do all the houses and my tour guide zigzagged across the park instead of doing houses in a logical order. It was tiring and took basically the entire night despite having an early time. We also started late. I was starving at the end of the tour because we only stopped at the paid RIP bar that only had candy bars for food, and they way overcharged for them.


----------



## cemeb4dk

Thank you for your reply and input, yes we would like to casually stop and try food etc so express might be best for us. Thanks


----------



## Linkura

cemeb4dk said:


> Thank you for your reply and input, yes we would like to casually stop and try food etc so express might be best for us. Thanks


Definitely do not do a public RIP Tour then.


----------



## Robo56

cemeb4dk said:


> Looking at possibly doing a RIP public tour, approximately how long do they last? And once it concludes are there any other benefits that continue throughout the evening regarding the houses or anything? We have always just done express passes in the pass, but trying to decide if its worth the $170 more than just express. We are going the last week in Oct, Wed and Thursday. Thanks for any help



I have done both private and public tours. If you have a limited amount of time like you do it would be a benefit for a public or private tour.

In the past we have met up at  VIP then over to Cafe La Bamba for light hot and cold snacks from the buffet. There are Halloween themed deserts and sodas, water, lemonade and tea were provided. The tour group or yourself are allowed to return for refreshments as long as they last through the night.  There is a cash bar with Halloween themed cocktails. You are also able to enjoy your Express included in your tour for the rest of the night after the tour concludes. They have a choice of set tour times when booking your tour.

Your tour guide will take you to front door of all the houses past regular line and express line. You will do all 10 houses walk through all the Scare Zones and see shows. They will stop at a couple of air conditioned cocktail areas for you to rest and buy drinks if you want.
The group also chooses some rides to express.

If you want to get through all the 10 houses in one night it’s the way to go. I have had a blast on both the private and public tour. It is well worth the cost.

My tour is in 3 weeks. I will come back and report my experience after.


In 2018 they did a smaller group of houses tour also. So if you do not want to be plugged in for the whole evening that might be a choice if it’s offered.


----------



## patster734

I’ve been watching YouTube videos of HHN coverage from vloggers, and I seen food tents going up everywhere.  Does anyone know if these will open during the day or just during HHN events?


----------



## tony67

patster734 said:


> I’ve been watching YouTube videos of HHN coverage from vloggers, and I seen food tents going up everywhere.  Does anyone know if these will open during the day or just during HHN events?


usually just during HHN - but would be nice if it was all day


----------



## Linkura

Robo56 said:


> I have done both private and public tours. If you have a limited amount of time like you do it would be a benefit for a public or private tour.
> 
> In the past we have met up at  VIP then over to Cafe La Bamba for light hot and cold snacks from the buffet. There are Halloween themed deserts and sodas, water, lemonade and tea were provided. The tour group or yourself are allowed to return for refreshments as long as they last through the night.  There is a cash bar with Halloween themed cocktails. You are also able to enjoy your Express included in your tour for the rest of the night after the tour concludes. They have a choice of set tour times when booking your tour.
> 
> Your tour guide will take you to front door of all the houses past regular line and express line. You will do all 10 houses walk through all the Scare Zones and see shows. They will stop at a couple of air conditioned cocktail areas for you to rest and buy drinks if you want.
> The group also chooses some rides to express.
> 
> If you want to get through all the 10 houses in one night it’s the way to go. I have had a blast on both the private and public tour. It is well worth the cost.
> 
> My tour is in 3 weeks. I will come back and report my experience after.
> 
> 
> In 2018 they did a smaller group of houses tour also. So if you do not want to be plugged in for the whole evening that might be a choice if it’s offered.


I had no problem going through 11 houses (repeated one) by myself in less time than it took for the public RIP tour in both 2018 and 2019 using Express.


----------



## Linkura

patster734 said:


> I’ve been watching YouTube videos of HHN coverage from vloggers, and I seen food tents going up everywhere.  Does anyone know if these will open during the day or just during HHN events?


Apparently one of the trucks already opened during the day.  Dunno if it's just for a test run or if it will be all day throughout Sept and Oct.


----------



## Robo56

Linkura said:


> I had no problem going through 11 houses (repeated one) by myself in less time than it took for the public RIP tour in both 2018 and 2019 using Express.



You must be young and fast or you were there on a night when it was slow.


----------



## Linkura

I'm not that young or that fast.  I was there during weekdays.  Might be a different situation on a Saturday.  Looks like ceme3bdk is going on a Wed/Thurs the last week of October, which is exactly when I went.  So they should be just fine with Express.


----------



## neverenoughtime

Since scare actor dining will not be available this year do you think Monster Cafe will still be open during hhn?


----------



## Metro West

neverenoughtime said:


> Since scare actor dining will not be available this year do you think Monster Cafe will still be open during hhn?


 I would definitely think so.


----------



## tony67

neverenoughtime said:


> Since scare actor dining will not be available this year do you think Monster Cafe will still be open during hhn?


Ahh - completely forgot about scare actor dining  - might have been cool this year with all the Icons 

It seems to be open fairly often lately from what I have heard - be surprised if it was not open during HHN


----------



## mamapenguin

tony67 said:


> Ahh - completely forgot about scare actor dining  - might have been cool this year with all the Icons
> 
> It seems to be open fairly often lately from what I have heard - be surprised if it was not open during HHN


But will they bring back the pizza? My daughter was very disappointed that it wasn’t available in July. It had been one of our favorite restaurants, but the limited menu meant we skipped it


----------



## keishashadow

AdrianaR said:


> I'm going by myself since I'm on this trip with my 70 year old mother, and I'm definitely not subjecting her to HHN


haha you know your own mom.  however, don’t sell short those with some mileage on their tires.  many have ‘seen it all’ but, still looking for some solid scares to jump start aging tickers

PS have seen many young, big & loud macho dudes scream like little girls & slink away after a good scare or two   Almost worth the price of admission. 


cemeb4dk said:


> Looking at possibly doing a RIP public tour, approximately how long do they last?


depends on how the tour guide hits the houses & how many booze stops.  if you book an early one & have a competent guide, easily done in under 3.5 hours.  

now, I’m curious as to whether they do attempt to book the public tour guides for two tours a night or not


----------



## macraven

Public vip tours is 3.5 hours, crowded night it could be 4 hours.


----------



## AdrianaR

keishashadow said:


> haha you know your own mom. however, don’t sell short those with some mileage on their tires. many have ‘seen it all’ but, still looking for some solid scares to jump start aging tickers
> 
> PS have seen many young, big & loud macho dudes scream like little girls & slink away after a good scare or two  Almost worth the price of admission.



Definitely! She hates scary movies, and might not like the loud noises and gory theme.
I'm a huge scaredy cat, last time I went to HHN (it was my first) I went with my sister and after a couple of houses and the chainsaw scarezone, we were done and spent the rest of the night in Diagon Alley. This time, if I go by myself I won't be too afraid, and if things get too scary, I can always laugh at all those alpha dudes screaming like little girls


----------



## keishashadow




----------



## Linkura

Can someone mail me the battered Oreos and Monte Cristo waffle stick once HHN opens?


----------



## Skippyboo

Only Canned Beer that seems different. I wonder if the soda is just bottles. Is there a carbon dioxide supply chain issue?


----------



## cemeb4dk

Thanks everyone , we decided to do the express pass. That has always worked for us in the past. Always wanted to try the RIP tours but don’t want to be to rushed.  So opted to add an unmasking tour our second day and will decide day of if we need another express day.  
Thanks for posting the menus, excited for the new option on the twisted taters.


----------



## macraven

You will enjoy unmasking the horror tour!
I have done it each year it has happened

lights on in the house during this tour and explanation of the sets are done in detail

there are a few things you can not figure out during the night tour as it is low lights during the night walk thru

seeing the sets with the house lights on really give deep detail to the props used fitting into the scene
It kind of lays out the story line and then makes more sense in the house
Only three houses will be seen unless you book the 6 house set
During this walk through, you can see and take pics of some sets of this event in the day tour


----------



## schumigirl

Some nice items on the menu`s there....I am absolutely making up the Ghoul Juice recipe......sounds a nice cocktail to enjoy.......

And a donut burger!!! Love em......


----------



## tony67

A lot of good food item here - I really hope they are open during the day -
I think they may be as there was a HHN food truck  that was open on Tuesday that had hot chicken.
I saw that on TimTracker - he is almost watchable when he is on his own

I will have to try the twisted tater hotdog and I guess the donut slider as well
And the pork belly
And the twinkie
and pbj
and the oreos

Good think I try to do 35K steps a day at HHN

As for the drinks - they all sounds good - but as we all know they are really weak and premade - but I always have to get a couple of the souvenir cups.


Looking forward to the videos from the AP preview today of the tribute store


----------



## namelessoracle

My wife and I are debating on express passes for HHN. We are staying at universal for 4 days. We had planned on going the first night, but we saw passes on sale for way less than the express passes and feel like it may just be cheaper to do it spread out over 2 nights with no express passes. We figure with scream and stay we can get all the houses done, hit a show and eat without being in any rush.

Are we missing something? Whats better? 2 Nights no express pass, or 1 night with none?


----------



## asgaga

tony67 said:


> A lot of good food item here - I really hope they are open during the day -
> I think they may be as there was a HHN food truck  that was open on Tuesday that had hot chicken.
> I saw that on TimTracker - he is almost watchable when he is on his own
> 
> I will have to try the twisted tater hotdog and I guess the donut slider as well
> And the pork belly
> And the twinkie
> and pbj
> and the oreos
> 
> Good think I try to do 35K steps a day at HHN
> 
> As for the drinks - they all sounds good - but as we all know they are really weak and premade - but I always have to get a couple of the souvenir cups.
> 
> 
> Looking forward to the videos from the AP preview today of the tribute store


video already up for the store


----------



## PrincessJasmine88

Any word about a candy corn milkshake?


----------



## keishashadow

asgaga said:


> video already up for the store


Thanks for posting 

the tribute store has been over the top in the past as to set design.  I am not exactly wow’d by the video, maybe it will
Translate differently in person


----------



## Skippyboo

namelessoracle said:


> My wife and I are debating on express passes for HHN. We are staying at universal for 4 days. We had planned on going the first night, but we saw passes on sale for way less than the express passes and feel like it may just be cheaper to do it spread out over 2 nights with no express passes. We figure with scream and stay we can get all the houses done, hit a show and eat without being in any rush.
> 
> Are we missing something? Whats better? 2 Nights no express pass, or 1 night with none?


I think it all depends on what night you are attending. If it’s a Friday or Saturday probably better off with express pass. In 2019, was able to do all the houses in 2 nights: Sunday and Wednesday. I think opening weekend is going to crazy since it’s the first HHN in 2 years plus all the bloggers that will be there.


----------



## namelessoracle

Skippyboo said:


> I think it all depends on what night you are attending. If it’s a Friday or Saturday probably better off with express pass. In 2019, was able to do all the houses in 2 nights: Sunday and Wednesday. I think opening weekend is going to crazy since it’s the first HHN in 2 years plus all the bloggers that will be there.



We are looking at Sunday and Wednesday the last week of September. We are thinking it's better to do Stay and Scream, hit up a bunch of houses right off the bat and enjoy the food an a show and whatever houses have the smallest line. Then hit up whatever we missed on Weds. Looks like theres places to buy tickets to get in on Weds below 50 bucks, while the express passes are more than the tickets and are going for 65 to 55 bucks


----------



## ShadeDK

Another endorsement of the Unmasking tours to see all the little details you miss going through the houses during the event and how much goes into the design.  There are tons of things there most people will never notice. A few examples from previous years: (a) a handwritten note on a table in Seeds of Extinction, (b) a gas station pump set to “666” and an old Dueling Dragon sign in Carnival Graveyard;  (c) a guest ledger from House of 1000 Corpses; and (d) a painting of spectators and stands up behind the lion puppet in Nightingales - so it would look like you were below the arena floor and looking up into the Colosseum.


----------



## rs1228

Are any restaurants or quick service dining places open during HHN, or will it be only the kiosks?


----------



## patster734

rs1228 said:


> Are any restaurants or quick service dining places open during HHN, or will it be only the kiosks?



Yes.  Here is the dining list from 2019.  I expect they will all be available again this year.


----------



## pas130

I am not coming to HHN until October but I am SO excited for all the upcoming reports! It's the only happy part for me about the end of summer here! Bring on the pictures and Youtubes!!!


----------



## PrincessJasmine88

Do you think there is chance that I can get a refund on my HHN tickets, I have rush of fear, express passed and scream early.


----------



## namelessoracle

PrincessJasmine88 said:


> Do you think there is chance that I can get a refund on my HHN tickets, I have rush of fear, express passed and scream early.



I believe its based on how far out your tickets are.


----------



## tony67

PrincessJasmine88 said:


> Do you think there is chance that I can get a refund on my HHN tickets, I have rush of fear, express passed and scream early.


Typically no - but contact customer service - with COVID situation they have been very flexible


----------



## Metro West

tony67 said:


> Typically no - but contact customer service - with COVID situation they have been very flexible


 That seems to be the saving grace right now. Otherwise they will not refund the tickets.


----------



## Jenn504

AdrianaR said:


> I doing the non-private RIP tour on September 10th, my check-in time is 7:00 PM anybody from here on that tour?
> I'm going by myself since I'm on this trip with my 70 year old mother, and I'm definitely not subjecting her to HHN


My husband and I will be on that tour. It will be my first HNN and his second. He went on a public RIP tour in 2015 and I stayed with the kids at the hotel. He had a great time. Kids will be staying home this trip.  We will be the ones from Alaska on the tour. Sean and Jennifer. Look forward to screaming with  you.


----------



## merry_nbright

Will the Mummy and Gringotts be open during the event??


----------



## ohheykiran

We'll be at Islands of Adventure on 10/6 and we're thinking that if we finish the park early, we could purchase tickets for HHN that night (if available). Does that sound realistic, or does HHN usually sell out in advance?


----------



## macraven

Wednesday being as week day should not be very crowded


----------



## macraven

merry_nbright said:


> Will the Mummy and Gringotts be open during the event??


They were at the last hhn night I went to


----------



## Metro West

ohheykiran said:


> We'll be at Islands of Adventure on 10/6 and we're thinking that if we finish the park early, we could purchase tickets for HHN that night (if available). Does that sounds realistic, or does HHN usually sell out in advance?


 The event sells out some nights so I would recommend buying your tickets as soon as you arrive.


----------



## macraven

10/6 is a Wednesday 
That is the one day a week during hhn that could have lower crowds


----------



## namelessoracle

We were able to grab 47 dollar horror night tickets from Sams Club for the last week of September. (looks like they are 52 now). I would suggest checking out Sams Club for cheaper tickets if anyone is interested.


----------



## DisneyLifePapioNe

ohheykiran said:


> We'll be at Islands of Adventure on 10/6 and we're thinking that if we finish the park early, we could purchase tickets for HHN that night (if available). Does that sound realistic, or does HHN usually sell out in advance?



This is a night we plan to attend!!!


----------



## Metro West

ShadeDK said:


> Another endorsement of the Unmasking tours to see all the little details you miss going through the houses during the event and how much goes into the design.  There are tons of things there most people will never notice. A few examples from previous years: (a) a handwritten note on a table in Seeds of Extinction, (b) a gas station pump set to “666” and an old Dueling Dragon sign in Carnival Graveyard;  (c) a guest ledger from House of 1000 Corpses; and (d) a painting of spectators and stands up behind the lion puppet in Nightingales - so it would look like you were below the arena floor and looking up into the Colosseum.
> 
> 
> View attachment 600134


 Just a side note...I really miss Dueling Dragons.


----------



## Jessem1133

Apparently confirmed that vinyl dividers will be used in the houses again this year.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Just a side note...I really miss Dueling Dragons.



Amen!!


----------



## tony67

Jessem1133 said:


> Apparently confirmed that vinyl dividers will be used in the houses again this year.


Yeah pretty much expected that - Im pretty sure people were speculating early in this thread that would be the case
Same for masks - not sure if they made a final decision on that or not


----------



## Metro West

tony67 said:


> Yeah pretty much expected that - Im pretty sure people were speculating early in this thread that would be the case
> Same for masks - not sure if they made a final decision on that or not


 I heard masks would be required for indoor queues...I would assume that goes for the houses as well.


----------



## keishashadow

Jessem1133 said:


> Apparently confirmed that vinyl dividers will be used in the houses again this year.


I support any temporary measures that will help to keep the scareactors safe & the event rolling thru the season.


----------



## Metro West

keishashadow said:


> I support any temporary measures that will help to keep the scareactors safe & the event rolling thru the season.


 Agree 100%.


----------



## soniam

I don't know if they will make masks required. They are not required for indoor attractions or the queues for the parks. They are merely suggested. Who knows though. We plan to wear masks inside the houses anyway.


----------



## macraven

soniam said:


> I don't know if they will make masks required. They are not required for indoor attractions or the queues for the parks. They are merely suggested. Who knows though. We plan to wear masks inside the houses anyway.



I’m the same way
Fully vaxxed but still plan to wear a mask 
Not an issue for me to wear it 

it will lessen the chances of it falling out of my pocket if I do wear it all the time


----------



## tony67

Metro West said:


> I heard masks would be required for indoor queues...I would assume that goes for the houses as well.


I meant for the scare actors - at this point they are optional for vaxxed guests inside and out as far as I know  - but we will see what happens and it may change from week to week - who knows


----------



## Metro West

tony67 said:


> I meant for the scare actors - at this point they are optional for vaxxed guests inside and out as far as I know  - but we will see what happens and it may change from week to week - who knows


 Yeah...no one really knows what will happen.


----------



## AllyElly

At the parks now and thought I would ask you guys - we were looking at the HHN AP shirt this year that has Jack and says 25 years of Madness and Mayhem and lists multiple houses from different years.  We were wondering what the 25 years mean, because this is the 30th HHN and as far as we could see, Jack has been around for 20 years.  Was hoping you could help us solve the mystery.  Thanks!


----------



## Lynne G

Ally, I’m guessing because Jack has been in HHN for 25 years.  He has definitely headlined at least a few in the 30 years HHN has been held.

And for what it’s worth, I tend to always buy an HHN shirt, but have not been fond of any I’ve seen so far.  Really hoping some new designs come along before I come at the end of September.  Or may be the year of no buying an HHN shirt.


----------



## Linkura

Yeah, the merch designs this year are really underwhelming.  I don't buy much anyway, but...


----------



## vrajewski10513

AllyElly said:


> At the parks now and thought I would ask you guys - we were looking at the HHN AP shirt this year that has Jack and says 25 years of Madness and Mayhem and lists multiple houses from different years.  We were wondering what the 25 years mean, because this is the 30th HHN and as far as we could see, Jack has been around for 20 years.  Was hoping you could help us solve the mystery.  Thanks!


Jack Presents 25 Years of Monsters & Mayhem was an actual house name.. I don't think it was meant to have any link to this year particularly. If I had to guess I'd say the UOAP shirt is just kind of a "best of" house shirt for the fans.


----------



## AdrianaR

Jenn504 said:


> My husband and I will be on that tour. It will be my first HNN and his second. He went on a public RIP tour in 2015 and I stayed with the kids at the hotel. He had a great time. Kids will be staying home this trip.  We will be the ones from Alaska on the tour. Sean and Jennifer. Look forward to screaming with  you.



Cool! I'm easy to find, I'll be by myself and from Chile, so I will have a super pronounced accent  Looking forward for all the scares!


----------



## Distriv

Are the HHN food trucks/kiosks open during the day?  I'm going to be at Universal but not doing HHN and some of the menus look pretty good.


----------



## tony67

Metro West said:


> Yeah...no one really knows what will happen.


What I am hearing currently is they must wear masks if they are in the house or walking around in the crowds in the scare zones.
No masks on the platforms. 

So for those that did the beetlejuice house last year is that what you experienced?


----------



## soniam

AdrianaR said:


> Cool! I'm easy to find, I'll be by myself and from Chile, so I will have a super pronounced accent  Looking forward for all the scares!


My father-in-law is from Chile. Still has most of his family there, mainly in Santiago. I have visited with my husband a couple of times, last time December before the pandemic but during their riots. Where are you from in Chile? Are you still living there?


----------



## Lynne G

Distriv said:


> Are the HHN food trucks/kiosks open during the day?  I'm going to be at Universal but not doing HHN and some of the menus look pretty good.



I don’t remember them being open in the past during the day.  But not sure as this year may be so much different than what happened before.


----------



## Lynne G

Tony, even with a mask on, and the plexiglass in the house, I still thought it was scary, and enjoyed seeing the scare actors even though they were behind the plexiglass.  And when it’s dark, I forgot about wearing a mask, and seeing plexiglass. 

And I’m fully vaccinated, but if I have to wear a mask and there’s plexiglass, I’m still going and will totally enjoy my time at HHN.


----------



## Metro West

Distriv said:


> Are the HHN food trucks/kiosks open during the day?  I'm going to be at Universal but not doing HHN and some of the menus look pretty good.


 No...those are part of HHN and the event doesn't run during the day.


----------



## Lynne G

My bad, two of the food trucks have opened early during the day, as of this weekend.  Google for a website that reviewed the two trucks food.


----------



## Metro West

Lynne G said:


> My bad, two of the food trucks have opened early during the day, as of this weekend.  See
> https://*****.com/2021/08/review-ha...cken-sandwiches-at-universal-studios-florida/


 Link didn't work...that really surprises me but than again it doesn't. I have to remember it's all about money now.


----------



## macraven

Some sites are blocked on the disboards


----------



## Lynne G

Oops, sorry about that, I guess because it was from another website.  My bad there too, I thought it was okay.  Should have known.  Can just google.


----------



## soniam

Lynne G said:


> Oops, sorry about that, I guess because it was from another website.  My bad there too, I thought it was okay.  Should have known.  Can just google.


It's fine if it shows up with ***. That means you followed the rules and listed a URL instead of naming a site or business. That's why it's always better to use a URL than just a name. Never know who is and is not banned.


----------



## tony67

Metro West said:


> I have to remember it's all about money now.


Yeah - with all the issues they had with quick service over the summer it makes sense though

Be nice to have the option to grab stuff for lunch so we can try more things


----------



## Metro West

tony67 said:


> Yeah - with all the issues they had with quick service over the summer it makes sense though
> 
> Be nice to have the option to grab stuff for lunch so we can try more things


 Sure...the menus look like fun!


----------



## vrajewski10513

Metro West said:


> No...those are part of HHN and the event doesn't run during the day.





Lynne G said:


> My bad, two of the food trucks have opened early during the day, as of this weekend.  Google for a website that reviewed the two trucks food.


The norm is that the food booths for HHN are only open for HHN. However, it wouldnt surprise me in the slightest to see them open in the day time this year.. only because of how hard they've been pushing the food booths this past year. Even if it's just in a limited capacity for day guests.


----------



## ShadeDK

Although there were two stands open this past weekend (both in the San Francisco area I believe), I don’t recall that either of them had any HHN-themed food or drinks on the menu.  Other than signage with the HHN logo, colors and lettering, there was nothing HHN-related about them.  All the other stands that did have the event-specific items were closed.


----------



## MinnieMSue

I got my email with the houses in the behind the screams tour and it said to meet at soundstage 18. Is that right inside the big arch near the entrance? Or somewhere else close to Studios? 
the houses on my tour will be Puppet Theater, Wicked Growth, Welcome to SCarey, Icons, Hill House and Texas Chainsaw. Pretty happy with those

Edit: actually I looked on google earth and the former blue man building seems to be between Studios and Hardrock. Is there a walkway to it between those places?


----------



## amalone1013

MinnieMSue said:


> I got my email with the houses in the behind the screams tour and it said to meet at soundstage 18. Is that right inside the big arch near the entrance? Or somewhere else close to Studios?
> the houses on my tour will be Puppet Theater, Wicked Growth, Welcome to SCarey, Icons, Hill House and Texas Chainsaw. Pretty happy with those
> 
> Edit: actually I looked on google earth and the former blue man building seems to be between Studios and Hardrock. Is there a walkway to it between those places?


There is a walkway off the main sidewalk between them that would go back to the blueman group theater area. It's between hard rock and where rip ride rockit runs


----------



## Metro West

AllyElly said:


> At the parks now and thought I would ask you guys - we were looking at the HHN AP shirt this year that has Jack and says 25 years of Madness and Mayhem and lists multiple houses from different years.  We were wondering what the 25 years mean, because this is the 30th HHN and as far as we could see, Jack has been around for 20 years.  Was hoping you could help us solve the mystery.  Thanks!


 Can you tell me where this shirt was available? I want to pop over and get one.


----------



## AllyElly

Metro West said:


> Can you tell me where this shirt was available? I want to pop over and get one.


We saw it in both the Tribute store and the AP lounge.


----------



## Metro West

AllyElly said:


> We saw it in both the Tribute store and the AP lounge.


 Gotcha...I found a website that showed the Tribute Store...I'll check there. Thanks.


----------



## disneyjr77

The event hasn't even started and I'm already getting so much good info   We are going in 2026 for my 50th, and I can't wait, I've wanted to go since I was in my 20s.  My DSiL and DBiL will be joining us and it will be their first time not only at a Halloween event at a theme park (they've only done local events), but also Universal.  

I already mapped out a tentative budget, based on what we spend on a normal Universal vacay, and this years HHN ticket prices.  We're going to get rush of fear passes with express, and DSiL and I are going to do the behind the screams tour  I can't wait to hear about everything, I'm so excited.


----------



## AdrianaR

soniam said:


> My father-in-law is from Chile. Still has most of his family there, mainly in Santiago. I have visited with my husband a couple of times, last time December before the pandemic but during their riots. Where are you from in Chile? Are you still living there?


Yes! I live in Santiago, in the Providencia neighborhood. I’m travelling from Chile this Sunday.


----------



## soniam

AdrianaR said:


> Yes! I live in Santiago, in the Providencia neighborhood. I’m travelling from Chile this Sunday.


I totally know where that is. My husband's Aunt used to live there. We visited their house on one trip. When his parents went back to live there, they lived in Las Condes. Safe travels. Hope you have a great HHN!


----------



## keishashadow

Family back from a quickie trip. Appears the set design so killer, going to return for their visit HHN experience.  Interesting in that the chicken of the group finds the plexiglass to be an incentive to finally brave going.

PS it was d-e-a-d in the parks last weekend.


Lynne G said:


> Tony, even with a mask on, and the plexiglass in the house, I still thought it was scary, and enjoyed seeing the scare actors even though they were behind the plexiglass.  And when it’s dark, I forgot about wearing a mask, and seeing plexiglass.
> 
> And I’m fully vaccinated, but if I have to wear a mask and there’s plexiglass, I’m still going and will totally enjoy my time at HHN.


lynne  agree with your sentiment.  In general, the tent houses all suffer to a degree in the daylight, plexiglass seemed to pick up the daylight    I’m sure they will have more time to adjust the lighting this year.  However, i do venture we are both rather ‘easy’ on the scareactor startle scale.  LOL


ShadeDK said:


> Although there were two stands open this past weekend (both in the San Francisco area I believe), I don’t recall that either of them had any HHN-themed food or drinks on the menu.  Other than signage with the HHN logo, colors and lettering, there was nothing HHN-related about them.  All the other stands that did have the event-specific items were closed.


those stands in July were still selling the stuff from Mardi Gras.


----------



## Lynne G

Well to be  fair, Keisha, by the time I went to those houses last year, I was the only one that entered the house and had no one behind or in front of me.  And I can be a little scared.  Plus, I’m not fond of pitch black, as my eyes take awhile to adjust.  But I’m so looking forward to seeing all the houses.  

And thanks to a look at Shades’ ticket prices, many HHN dates in September are discounted.  I already have my BOGO from last year, and I intend to use one of those tickets on a Saturday, which military ticket not offered that date.  But is a good deal if works for those can use an ITT office.


----------



## Metro West

Lynne G said:


> Well to be  fair, Keisha, by the time I went to those houses last year, I was the only one that entered the house and had no one behind or in front of me.  And I can be a little scared.  Plus, I’m not fond of pitch black, as my eyes take awhile to adjust.  But I’m so looking forward to seeing all the houses.


 I know what you mean...I don't enjoy being the only one in the immediate area and not knowing which way to go. I even got lost in of the tent houses a new years ago...I felt like an idiot!


----------



## atricks

The employee preview is happening right now and I'm hearing very good things.


----------



## patster734

Attractions Magazine YouTube channel has short videos of all of the scare zones.


----------



## tony67

patster734 said:


> Attractions Magazine YouTube channel has short videos of all of the scare zones.


Cool - looks like they have been able to incorporate masks in the zones pretty well.

Look forward to seeing the weekend coverage no doubt


----------



## Metro West

Just back home from my little shopping trip to the Studios. I got the AP shirt which is really cool and I got an HHN lanyard with the 30 year printing on it. I didn't see a lot of other stuff I really liked...at least not right now. I hope they are going to do an annual shirt with the houses on the back...I have 16 of those over the years and will be REALLY ticked off if they don't have one.


----------



## soniam

Metro West said:


> Just back home from my little shopping trip to the Studios. I got the AP shirt which is really cool and I got an HHN lanyard with the 30 year printing on it. I didn't see a lot of other stuff I really liked...at least not right now. I hope they are going to do an annual shirt with the houses on the back...I have 16 of those over the years and will be REALLY ticked off if they don't have one.


Which one is the AP shirt?


----------



## Metro West

soniam said:


> Which one is the AP shirt?


 I borrowed these from another website. I don't know how they got such good pics...it was so dark in there today that I could hardly see anything!


----------



## AllyElly

Metro West said:


> Just back home from my little shopping trip to the Studios. I got the AP shirt which is really cool and I got an HHN lanyard with the 30 year printing on it. I didn't see a lot of other stuff I really liked...at least not right now. I hope they are going to do an annual shirt with the houses on the back...I have 16 of those over the years and will be REALLY ticked off if they don't have one.


Agreed!  I always get the shirt with all of the houses on the back, but the front of that shirt this year didn’t appeal to me.  I ended up getting the one with Jack and Chance on the back, but hoping for a good house shirt as well.


----------



## ShadeDK

There is a house shirt available - it doesn’t particularly stand out and looks a little like all the other shirts this year.


----------



## keishashadow

Metro West said:


> I borrowed these from another website. I don't know how they got such good pics...it was so dark in there today that I could hardly see anything!
> 
> View attachment 601475View attachment 601474


That’s the one I have eye on.  Like the ones that are a bit understated in front

tell me the material is the lighter weight soft, prima cotton & sizing’is true’ lol

how much is AP
Shirt this year


----------



## Metro West

ShadeDK said:


> There is a house shirt available - it doesn’t particularly stand out and looks a little like all the other shirts this year.
> View attachment 601497View attachment 601498


 Well crap...I never saw it. I guess I'll go back this weekend and get that one.


----------



## Metro West

keishashadow said:


> That’s the one I have eye on.  Like the ones that are a bit understated in front tell me the material is the lighter weight soft, prima cotton & sizing’is true’ lol
> 
> how much is AP
> Shirt this year


 The AP shirt is $30.00 but I saved $3.00 with my AP so it was $28.76 including tax. The shirt is very soft which I like and I buy a larger size to handle shrinkage that might occur.


----------



## keishashadow

Metro West said:


> The AP shirt is $30.00 but I saved $3.00 with my AP so it was $28.76 including tax. The shirt is very soft which I like and I buy a larger size to handle shrinkage that might occur.


Thanks. good to hear.  That’s reasonable price IMO, GD showed me pic of a long sleeved one she wants that $10 more


----------



## figmentfinesse

First timer here. Would you recommend Express for Thursday, September 30th? Happy to pay it if it’s typically necessary. We’d like to do all the houses if possible as we never get visit during this time!


----------



## macraven

I’m going that night but no plans yet for buying the ep
Will wait until I read more after opening week if they are needed 

Some years the ep has been needed on Thursday and some years at the end of September it wasn't a necessity


----------



## figmentfinesse

macraven said:


> I’m going that night but no plans yet for buying the ep
> Will wait until I read more after opening week if they are needed
> 
> Some years the ep has been needed on Thursday and some years at the end of September it wasn't a necessity



Is it common for express to sell out? Thanks for the info!!


----------



## mamamelody2

We will be in UOR October 23-30. This will be our first ever HHN for me, DH, son 15 and daughter 21. Thinking of getting the frequent fear pass. Do those passes sell out? Should I buy soon?


----------



## macraven

figmentfinesse said:


> Is it common for express to sell out? Thanks for the info!!


Not on the weekdays 
Friday and Saturday can be sell out nights once it is October and into Columbus Day weekend 

With park closures last year and hhn cancelled, I assume
we won’t know what type of crowds to expect for September until mid month.

I check hotel rates for the on-site properties and when prices start to rise, usually means more demand for those dates


----------



## Minerva Mouse

Metro West said:


> I borrowed these from another website. I don't know how they got such good pics...it was so dark in there today that I could hardly see anything!
> 
> View attachment 601475View attachment 601474



It looks like these were taken in the Boutique Store over in IOA.  I'm not sure if both stores have the same merchandise, but you may want to check both locations when you go back. 

Or the UOAP shirt is maybe in the UOAP store?


----------



## Minerva Mouse

mamamelody2 said:


> We will be in UOR October 23-30. This will be our first ever HHN for me, DH, son 15 and daughter 21. Thinking of getting the frequent fear pass. Do those passes sell out? Should I buy soon?



I don't think the passes sell out, but I believe the price at the gate is higher, so you may want to consider grabbing one online before your trip.


----------



## Metro West

Minerva Mouse said:


> It looks like these were taken in the Boutique Store over in IOA.  I'm not sure if both stores have the same merchandise, but you may want to check both locations when you go back.
> 
> Or the UOAP shirt is maybe in the UOAP store?


 The AP items are available at the AP Lounge and the Tribute store at the Studios as well as the Boutique at IOA...frankly though...I didn't really see any other AP item I wanted except for the shirt. I'm just glad I got one this year.


----------



## keishashadow

Just bought our various tix, $1K later  

wanted to chime in that the agent did confirm will call tix can be picked up at ticket counter for hotel guests 

&

the onsite guest early entry line will be at Blue Man Group entrance, line forms at 4:30 pm.


----------



## HollyMD

Does anyone know if they will be selling the discounted express passes after 10 like they have in the past?


----------



## Metro West

HollyMD said:


> Does anyone know if they will be selling the discounted express passes after 10 like they have in the past?


 I seriously doubt it but you'll have to wait and see as the nights go.


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks Keisha, I have to pick up a will call, and yay, will try to do it at RPR.  Even though I have that BOGO from last year, highly thinking of fear ticket, so can use my BOGO on weekend nights, and use the fear for the other week day nights.  Hmmm, yeah, spend more of my money.  LoL


----------



## macraven

Lynne I always pick my hhn tickets up at RP.
Never had any issues with it.

Quick and easy!


----------



## tony67

So since we are talking about tickets - I have the ROF with express - looks like they sent me a mobile paper ticket 

Anyone know if they will issue a hard ticket - dont really want to deal with that paper - they are always a headache


----------



## Metro West

tony67 said:


> So since we are talking about tickets - I have the ROF with express - looks like they sent me a mobile paper ticket
> 
> Anyone know if they will issue a hard ticket - dont really want to deal with that paper - they are always a headache


 If you selected Will Call pick up you should get a hard ticket. I don't like carrying paper around either. You would have to go to Guest Services and ask if they will switch out the ticket. I can't tell you if they will...you just have to ask.


----------



## keishashadow

macraven said:


> Lynne I always pick my hhn tickets up at RP.
> Never had any issues with it.
> 
> Quick and easy!


You have a way about you.  PB has declined us in past


tony67 said:


> Anyone know if they will issue a hard ticket - dont really want to deal with that paper - they are always a headache


Yes they have in past for us.  If staying onsite, well worth stopping at likely shorter hotel desk to ask if they could handle


Lynne G said:


> Thanks Keisha, I have to pick up a will call, and yay, will try to do it at RPR.  Even though I have that BOGO from last year, highly thinking of fear ticket, so can use my BOGO on weekend nights, and use the fear for the other week day nights.  Hmmm, yeah, spend more of my money.  LoL


I thot the price for FF+ was quite reasonable even tho no Saturday…too crowded then anyway for me. .  CompAre it to the two nights for my DS, one of them with AP discount


----------



## soniam

tony67 said:


> So since we are talking about tickets - I have the ROF with express - looks like they sent me a mobile paper ticket
> 
> Anyone know if they will issue a hard ticket - dont really want to deal with that paper - they are always a headache



Was it sent in an email as an attachment? If so, you can show the attachment on your phone as your ticket. I have done this for Volcano Bay and HHN Express Passes. You might also be able to scan the barcode on the attachment into the Universal app in the wallet. Then you can show it via the app.



keishashadow said:


> You have a way about you.  PB has declined us in past



I have gotten ours at RPR and HRH before.


----------



## mamamelody2

Minerva Mouse said:


> I don't think the passes sell out, but I believe the price at the gate is higher, so you may want to consider grabbing one online before your trip.


Yes, I was planning to buy them online, I just wanted to wait until close to the date in case the trip falls through for some reason. Thanks for answering my question!


----------



## tony67

soniam said:


> Was it sent in an email as an attachment? If so, you can show the attachment on your phone as your ticket. I have done this for Volcano Bay and HHN Express Passes. You might also be able to scan the barcode on the attachment into the Universal app in the wallet. Then you can show it via the app.


Yeah that's fine for 1 day - but not 10 -  also hate pulling out the phone very time I want to use express - much better to have the hard ticket in the lanyard.
Im so used to doing everything mobile I picked it automatically.
I check with guest services about a hard ticket sounds like its not an issue from what others said


----------



## Djscarlette

Talk to be about crowds on Sundays in October. Do you think I'll need to get an Express Pass for HHN? I have only been on Fridays before. We'll be there Sunday October 17th. Thoughts?
I'm more than happy to purchase EP. Just wondering what the experts think!


----------



## tony67

Djscarlette said:


> Talk to be about crowds on Sundays in October. Do you think I'll need to get an Express Pass for HHN? I have only been on Fridays before. We'll be there Sunday October 17th. Thoughts?
> I'm more than happy to purchase EP. Just wondering what the experts think!


Sunday's tend to be much slower than FRI\SAT so as long as you get in early (Stay and Scream) you will most likely be fine.
Right now its impossible to know what the crowds will be like - but without stranger things or some other property that will draw in the teen locals, as well as Covid, it might be slower this year - will be interesting to see


----------



## Djscarlette

tony67 said:


> Sunday's tend to be much slower than FRI\SAT so as long as you get in early (Stay and Scream) you will most likely be fine.
> Right now its impossible to know what the crowds will be like - but without stranger things or some other property that will draw in the teen locals, as well as Covid, it might be slower this year - will be interesting to see


Perfect! It will be super interesting to see the crowds this year! We will be in the park during the day so Stay and Scream is my plan. 
This is super helpful. Thank you.


----------



## tri-ingTheBigSky

Opening night after a year's hiatus is going to be a madhouse for sure, but Rix is doing a livestream tonight.  I'm interested to see what a sold out night looks like in this era.  We're not going until 10/20, a Wednesday, but I'm so friggin' excited!  Let's go!


----------



## atricks

Tonight is sold out and selling of frequent fear passes is also suspended at, least online (for this weekend anyway, they'll probably resume sales after this weekend).


----------



## HollyMD

I know tickets are non refundable and non-transferable, but has anyone had any success calling and having a ticket transferred to someone else with certain situations? My daughter had a friend going with us that is now not going to be able to make it due to some family issues, and we had already bought the HHN tickets for 10/7 and 10/8. We don’t want to CANCEL the tickets, but wondered if, due to the situation, they would let me use one night and my DH use the other?


----------



## Monykalyn

I am torn between wanting to watch live streams and wanting to be surprised in 2 weeks when I finally will be there!! And hope the multinight tix sales resume next week. Otherwise will be cut down for hubs to 2 nights with express one of those nights, RIP tour the other. 
Back to re-watching Haunting of Hill house...so excited for this house!!


----------



## Skippyboo

Monykalyn said:


> I am torn between wanting to watch live streams and wanting to be surprised in 2 weeks when I finally will be there!! And hope the multinight tix sales resume next week. Otherwise will be cut down for hubs to 2 nights with express one of those nights, RIP tour the other.
> Back to re-watching Haunting of Hill house...so excited for this house!!


I will be there in 2 weeks too. Been sticking to listening to some HHN podcasts discussing their hype lists.


----------



## Skippyboo

Looks like HHN icons, Beetlejuice and Hill House are early long line houses with 60 minutes wait times right now.


----------



## Metro West

HHN Icons is in a soundstage so that one should be a great house! I can't quite figure out where the others are located. I have a feeling Beetlejuice is in the warehouse behind the Kidz Zone but not sure where The Haunting of Hill House is.


----------



## soniam

Metro West said:


> HHN Icons is in a soundstage so that one should be a great house! I can't quite figure out where the others are located. I have a feeling Beetlejuice is in the warehouse behind the Kidz Zone but not sure where The Haunting of Hill House is.



Here's the event map. Icons is at the front in New York in a soundstage. It's where Ghostbusters was I think. Beetlejuice is in Kidz Zone near ET, I think. I can't remember if that's a tent or soundstage. Hill House is also in Kidz Zone. I think it's in a warehouse, maybe where Graveyard Games or Universal Monsters was. I get mixed up, because the marks on the map don't align well with the entrances and exits.

https://orlando.halloweenhorrornights.com/site/hhn/details/event-map/index.html


----------



## mamamelody2

So if we have the Frequent Fear pass, we can get it even if a night is sold out, right?
Sorry if this is a dumb question, we've never done HHN.


----------



## asgaga

mamamelody2 said:


> So if we have the Frequent Fear pass, we can get it even if a night is sold out, right?
> Sorry if this is a dumb question, we've never done HHN.



unless if they are at capacity, they set a limit because of covid, but once people leave than they'll allow others to enter.


----------



## Metro West

soniam said:


> Here's the event map. Icons is at the front in New York in a soundstage. It's where Ghostbusters was I think. Beetlejuice is in Kidz Zone near ET, I think. I can't remember if that's a tent or soundstage. Hill House is also in Kidz Zone. I think it's in a warehouse, maybe where Graveyard Games or Universal Monsters was. I get mixed up, because the marks on the map don't align well with the entrances and exits.


 I know...I was looking at a map online and nothing really matches up correctly. The entrance is near where Ghostbusters was but the queue passes to the left and you have to walk around to the back of the building to actually enter the house. I still think the way they come up with the different queues is fiendish and very clever. I remember one house in the warehouse behind Kidz Zone had the longest queue I had ever seen!


----------



## tri-ingTheBigSky

Monykalyn said:


> I am torn between wanting to watch live streams and wanting to be surprised in 2 weeks when I finally will be there!! And hope the multinight tix sales resume next week. Otherwise will be cut down for hubs to 2 nights with express one of those nights, RIP tour the other.
> Back to re-watching Haunting of Hill house...so excited for this house!!


We’ve also struggled with this. Ultimately, this is our first year with an 11 & 13 year old. We’re more concerned about “freaking out” our DS13, so the more we watch the IP with him (maybe not TX Chainsaw ) and watch reviews of houses as mom and dad we can build a plan of “tame” to “insane” and let him bow out once he reaches his threshold.

I won’t watch BTS videos, if available, but want to know what houses are most intense. Also, I need a plan for F&B .


----------



## ClapYourHands

What's the deal with no multi-night passes being sold?  The website says they are temporarily not selling them.  I'm wondering if that is just for this weekend so that people can't buy the multi-night passes as a way to get in on sold-out nights. We are planning to come down in two weeks, and I was going to buy Rush of Fear so we could go for the whole 4 nights we're there, since that's the reason for our trip. I was just holding off on buying non-refundable things like tickets in case something (like COVID) causes us to cancel, not thinking they might be pulled.  Any thoughts on if/when RoF will go back on sale?


----------



## Metro West

ClapYourHands said:


> What's the deal with no multi-night passes being sold?  The website says they are temporarily not selling them.  I'm wondering if that is just for this weekend so that people can't buy the multi-night passes as a way to get in on sold-out nights. We are planning to come down in two weeks, and I was going to buy Rush of Fear so we could go for the whole 4 nights we're there, since that's the reason for our trip. I was just holding off on buying non-refundable things like tickets in case something (like COVID) causes us to cancel, not thinking they might be pulled.  Any thoughts on if/when RoF will go back on sale?


 It was posted both nights this weekend are sold out but they should be selling multi-night tickets starting next week.


----------



## tony67

Was thinking it was not really sold out and they said it was for hype - but watched a live stream and it looked sold out.
Rain was pretty bad there for a while but tuned back in later and it was pretty much done.

No roving chainsaws in Simpsons area - not sure if that will change as the event goes on - that's one of my favorite places to have a drink and sit on a bench and watch people get chased

The general feedback I heard was the plexiglass was done well and really not any sort of distraction

I am a little concerned now about not getting in with ROF and express on FRI\SATs -  since I do 9 or 10 nights I like to have a drink or two and go in after the initial surge - may have to rethink that - glad I am doing sea world one of the Fridays.


----------



## ClapYourHands

Metro West said:


> It was posted both nights this weekend are sold out but they should be selling multi-night tickets starting next week.


Thanks! This was supposed to be kind of a quick/cheap trip down, but add-on-itis is creeping the costs up, and I really don’t want to pay for the nights individually, too.


----------



## Metro West

tony67 said:


> Was thinking it was not really sold out and they said it was for hype - but watched a live stream and it looked sold out.
> 
> Rain was pretty bad there for a while but tuned back in later and it was pretty much done.
> 
> I am a little concerned now about not getting in with ROF and express on FRI\SATs -  since I do 9 or 10 nights I like to have a drink or two and go in after the initial surge - may have to rethink that - glad I am doing sea world one of the Fridays.


  Both nights this weekend are sold out and there is no doubt in my mind it was wall to wall people everywhere. 

I had some rain for a few hours but you are right...it moved on and I live about 20 minutes from the Studios.

I think you will be OK after this weekend. Lots of people were excited to go again but I doubt those crowds will continue.


----------



## PiperGirlInWondrland

Can anyone confirm this for me? If we have an AP we don’t need a “stay and scream” ticket correct? We can just stay in that area with our Ap’s? Just what to make sure I’m understanding correctly before we get there!


----------



## Metro West

PiperGirlInWondrland said:


> Can anyone confirm this for me? If we have an AP we don’t need a “stay and scream” ticket correct? We can just stay in that area with our Ap’s? Just what to make sure I’m understanding correctly before we get there!


 Your AP will get you into the park prior to closing and then make your way to a holding area WITH your HHN ticket for that night. You still have to have a valid HHN ticket for the night.


----------



## PiperGirlInWondrland

.


----------



## PiperGirlInWondrland

Metro West said:


> Your AP will get you into the park prior to closing and then make your way to a holding area WITH your HHN ticket for that night. You still have to have a valid HHN ticket for the night.


Perfect thank you!


----------



## vinotinto

Wondering if anyone has read any good reviews from yesterday?

And do you think it’s possible to do all 10 houses, all scare zones and all shows in one night if we have the Express Pass? If we want to do everything, does it make sense to only try to see each house only once (w the express pass). We’ll already be inside UO before 5pm.


----------



## Metro West

vinotinto said:


> And do you think it’s possible to do all 10 houses, all scare zones and all shows in one night if we have the Express Pass? If we want to do everything, does it make sense to only try to see each house only once (w the express pass). We’ll already be inside UO before 5pm.


 You shouldn't have a problem w/EP. Scare zones are outside in the open so seeing those is no problem at all...you just walk through them. I'm not a show person so I don't usually do those. Don't use your EP if the wait time is 30 minutes or less so you can come back and do that house again...if you like it.


----------



## soniam

@keishashadow Here's the official event map link. I noticed it hadn't been updated on the first page.

https://orlando.halloweenhorrornights.com/site/hhn/details/event-map


----------



## ClapYourHands

asgaga said:


> unless if they are at capacity, they set a limit because of covid, but once people leave than they'll allow others to enter.


So if we are in, but leave to get dinner or something, we might have to wait for readmission?  Is there any special line for people who were already there?


----------



## soniam

@MetroWest Here's what I deduced about house locations/entrances. This could be wrong or different from previous years.

Bride of Frankenstein - Soundstage 23 near the front of the park. This soundstage hasn't been used since The Thing in HHN 21. It's behind the amphitheater in front of Rip Ride Rocket. I presume the entrance will be between Fallon and the amphitheater, just in front of the Fallon bathrooms. However, they usually have people line up in the grass in front of the amphitheater. Maybe the same entrance as Stranger Things first year.

Texas Chainsaw Massacre - Also soundstage 23. I think it will use the Jimmie Fallon entrance and go through the building. I can't remember if that's were you entered for Yeti last time.

Toothfairy & Icons - Soundstage 24. I believe this is the entrance between Fallon and the Tribute Store underneath Rip Ride Rocket. I believe the entrances for both are right next to each other but split off in different directions.

Scarey - MIB tent. I think the entrance is between MIB and Fear Factor. House of 1000 Corpses was there last time.

Wicked Growth - Sprung tent 2. This is where Depths of Fear was last. You enter between MIB & the Coke store, right before entering Springfield. The entrance should be next to Puppet Theater.

Puppet Theatre - Sprung tent 1. This is where Nightingales was last time. The entrance is between MIB and the Coke store, right next to Wicked Growth.

Haunting of Hill House - New parade building/B108S. Universal Monsters was there last. The entrance is in Kidz Zone to the left as you enter the area.

Beetlejuice - Parade building/B-79. Graveyard Games was there last. I think the entrance is right next to Hill House. I believe Graveyard Games and Universal Monsters had entrances right next to each to the left as you enter Kidz Zone. The exit is through the ET outdoor queue.

Case Files Unearthed: Legendary Truth - Soundstage 40D/Shrek. This is one of the actual Shrek theaters; there are two. Shrek has limited capacity while HHN is occuring, since half of it is being used for a house. This was killer klowns last time.


----------



## soniam

ClapYourHands said:


> So if we are in, but leave to get dinner or something, we might have to wait for readmission?  Is there any special line for people who were already there?


No special line for that. Sometimes there is a line for hotel guests. I don't know if it's better than the regular line though. What time would you be returning? The wait to get in for the first 30 minutes or so is usually pretty terrible. You can look up pictures on the internet of the massive crowd that forms in front of the gates. It's best to be in the park before it closes, waiting in one of the Stay and Scream areas.


----------



## Metro West

ClapYourHands said:


> So if we are in, but leave to get dinner or something, we might have to wait for readmission?  Is there any special line for people who were already there?


 If you leave you will not be readmitted and will have to wait in the mob outside...so...don't leave.


----------



## Metro West

soniam said:


> @MetroWest Here's what I deduced about house locations/entrances. This could be wrong or different from previous years.
> 
> Bride of Frankenstein - Soundstage 23 near the front of the park. This soundstage hasn't been used since The Thing in HHN 21. It's behind the amphitheater in front of Rip Ride Rocket. I presume the entrance will be between Fallon and the amphitheater, just in front of the Fallon bathrooms. However, they usually have people line up in the grass in front of the amphitheater. Maybe the same entrance as Stranger Things first year.
> 
> Texas Chainsaw Massacre - Also soundstage 23. I think it will use the Jimmie Fallon entrance and go through the building. I can't remember if that's were you entered for Yeti last time.
> 
> Toothfairy & Icons - Soundstage 24. I believe this is the entrance between Fallon and the Tribute Store underneath Rip Ride Rocket. I believe the entrances for both are right next to each other but split off in different directions.
> 
> Scarey - MIB tent. I think the entrance is between MIB and Fear Factor. House of 1000 Corpses was there last time.
> 
> Wicked Growth - Sprung tent 2. This is where Depths of Fear was last. You enter between MIB & the Coke store, right before entering Springfield. The entrance should be next to Puppet Theater.
> 
> Puppet Theatre - Sprung tent 1. This is where Nightingales was last time. The entrance is between MIB and the Coke store, right next to Wicked Growth.
> 
> Haunting of Hill House - New parade building/B108S. Universal Monsters was there last. The entrance is in Kidz Zone to the left as you enter the area.
> 
> Beetlejuice - Parade building/B-79. Graveyard Games was there last. I think the entrance is right next to Hill House. I believe Graveyard Games and Universal Monsters had entrances right next to each to the left as you enter Kidz Zone. The exit is through the ET outdoor queue.
> 
> Case Files Unearthed: Legendary Truth - Soundstage 40D/Shrek. This is one of the actual Shrek theaters; there are two. Shrek has limited capacity while HHN is occuring, since half of it is being used for a house. This was killer klowns last time.


 Very good...I thought was must have been a new building they were using for one of those houses. Good work.


----------



## soniam

Metro West said:


> Very good...I thought was must have been a new building they were using for one of those houses. Good work.


Got it from some podcasts and websites, but had to jog my memory about where the entrances were/would be. It's amazing how disorienting it is to be entering in the dark. Plus, I usually have express or do an RIP tour. The tour really throws you off, since they do a lot of backstage cut-throughs.


----------



## Metro West

soniam said:


> Got it from some podcasts and websites, but had to jog my memory about where the entrances were/would be. It's amazing how disorienting it is to be entering in the dark. Plus, I usually have express or do an RIP tour. The tour really throws you off, since they do a lot of backstage cut-throughs.


 You know I've been to HHN 16 years and have never done any of the tours.


----------



## soniam

Metro West said:


> You know I've been to HHN 16 years and have never done any of the tours.


The house tours are great. The RIP tours are the bomb!


----------



## keishashadow

Djscarlette said:


> Talk to be about crowds on Sundays in October. Do you think I'll need to get an Express Pass for HHN? I have only been on Fridays before. We'll be there Sunday October 17th. Thoughts?
> I'm more than happy to purchase EP. Just wondering what the experts think!


Columbus day weekend is a zoo generally 





vinotinto said:


> Wondering if anyone has read any good reviews from yesterday?
> 
> And do you think it’s possible to do all 10 houses, all scare zones and all shows in one night if we have the Express Pass? If we want to do everything, does it make sense to only try to see each house only once (w the express pass). We’ll already be inside UO before 5pm.


Yes & yes

don’t use EP if starting from holding area. Can often work in one or two houses.  Then useyour EP to do a repeat run thru later


----------



## keishashadow

Hungry?  FB review not exactly stellar about food this year


----------



## MinnieMSue

We are here now and quite tired as we did the 6 house behind the screams tour and stayed for the event tonight. The poster on the previous page was dead on correct with house locations. It is packed packed packed. We did the stay and scream at Central Park. After a bit of waiting there they split you into lines for beetlejuice and hill house. You can easily walk on both and we didn’t even see the express entrance to beetlejuice. Unfortunately my daughter was too scared to do hill house so we skipped it but did see it on the daytime tour. The Nightmare Fuel show was amazing. We were packed in like cattle waiting for it but it was worth it. Really really good. We only got the twisted tater to eat mainly because we weren’t hungry until later in the evening and of course the lines were terrible for food. Lunch for the daytime tour was a LOT of food at the monster cafe. We had express pass and literally walked into every house with virtually no wait. We only did 6 this evening and are waiting for the show with the water in Central Park and plan to leave. We also rode many of the rides. All walk-on with no express pass. I would say express was worth it for us since it was such a long day but the longest house line I have personally seen was 45 min. We also saw a couple get engaged. Interestingly enough a couple on our daytime tour met when she took a tour and he was the guide many years ago. They have since married. The scare zones were fun. I thought the houses were fun. I wasn’t really ever scared but a few jump scares got me. I can’t say what my favorite was because I liked them all for different reasons. Beetlejuice was just plain fun and not scary at all. Our first horror nights was definitely a success. We should probably try to stay longer to spread things out but no regrets snd glad I don’t have to get up early tomorrow.


----------



## macraven

you for sharing !!
Many of us are always delighted to read first hand reports of their hhn experience


----------



## asgaga

wearing a lanyard best way for doing the park still or easier using your phone for express pass ?


----------



## Metro West

MinnieMSue said:


> We are here now and quite tired as we did the 6 house behind the screams tour and stayed for the event tonight. The poster on the previous page was dead on correct with house locations. It is packed packed packed. We did the stay and scream at Central Park. After a bit of waiting there they split you into lines for beetlejuice and hill house. You can easily walk on both and we didn’t even see the express entrance to beetlejuice. Unfortunately my daughter was too scared to do hill house so we skipped it but did see it on the daytime tour. The Nightmare Fuel show was amazing. We were packed in like cattle waiting for it but it was worth it. Really really good. We only got the twisted tater to eat mainly because we weren’t hungry until later in the evening and of course the lines were terrible for food. Lunch for the daytime tour was a LOT of food at the monster cafe. We had express pass and literally walked into every house with virtually no wait. We only did 6 this evening and are waiting for the show with the water in Central Park and plan to leave. We also rode many of the rides. All walk-on with no express pass. I would say express was worth it for us since it was such a long day but the longest house line I have personally seen was 45 min. We also saw a couple get engaged. Interestingly enough a couple on our daytime tour met when she took a tour and he was the guide many years ago. They have since married. The scare zones were fun. I thought the houses were fun. I wasn’t really ever scared but a few jump scares got me. I can’t say what my favorite was because I liked them all for different reasons. Beetlejuice was just plain fun and not scary at all. Our first horror nights was definitely a success. We should probably try to stay longer to spread things out but no regrets snd glad I don’t have to get up early tomorrow.


 Glad you are having a good time.


----------



## vinotinto

MinnieMSue said:


> We are here now and quite tired as we did the 6 house behind the screams tour and stayed for the event tonight. The poster on the previous page was dead on correct with house locations. It is packed packed packed. We did the stay and scream at Central Park. After a bit of waiting there they split you into lines for beetlejuice and hill house. You can easily walk on both and we didn’t even see the express entrance to beetlejuice. Unfortunately my daughter was too scared to do hill house so we skipped it but did see it on the daytime tour. The Nightmare Fuel show was amazing. We were packed in like cattle waiting for it but it was worth it. Really really good. We only got the twisted tater to eat mainly because we weren’t hungry until later in the evening and of course the lines were terrible for food. Lunch for the daytime tour was a LOT of food at the monster cafe. We had express pass and literally walked into every house with virtually no wait. We only did 6 this evening and are waiting for the show with the water in Central Park and plan to leave. We also rode many of the rides. All walk-on with no express pass. I would say express was worth it for us since it was such a long day but the longest house line I have personally seen was 45 min. We also saw a couple get engaged. Interestingly enough a couple on our daytime tour met when she took a tour and he was the guide many years ago. They have since married. The scare zones were fun. I thought the houses were fun. I wasn’t really ever scared but a few jump scares got me. I can’t say what my favorite was because I liked them all for different reasons. Beetlejuice was just plain fun and not scary at all. Our first horror nights was definitely a success. We should probably try to stay longer to spread things out but no regrets snd glad I don’t have to get up early tomorrow.


Yeah! great to see a review!


----------



## MinnieMSue

asgaga said:


> wearing a lanyard best way for doing the park still or easier using your phone for express pass ?



We bought express via mobile ticketing so we were unable to get a physical pass. It was not an issue. I took a screen shot of it so I didn’t have to get into the universal app wallet. Almost everyone was using their phone for express.


----------



## vrajewski10513

Was just able to get an AP rate for Hard Rock that wasn't available before. If you've been waiting it looks like some more availability opened up! I was able to book a 3 bedroom suite at an AP rate for less than we paid for our original 2 studios at the standard rate.


----------



## FoxC63

Weird to see this posted on the Official Boo Bash thread Post #2845


And a separate Thread by the same poster.


----------



## keishashadow

Priced out Those disc tix on the 3rd party sites you can access thru employer etc, no different from otherwise best rates available but an option is an option lol 


MinnieMSue said:


> we did the 6 house behind the screams tour and stayed for the event tonight.


Nice report!  Talk about all day commando’ing


MinnieMSue said:


> We bought express via mobile ticketing so we were unable to get a physical pass


GS probably could’ve handled


----------



## mamapenguin

MinnieMSue said:


> We bought express via mobile ticketing so we were unable to get a physical pass. It was not an issue. I took a screen shot of it so I didn’t have to get into the universal app wallet. Almost everyone was using their phone for express.


Excellent idea! I will do that for the other people in my party and send it to them.


----------



## tony67

ClapYourHands said:


> What's the deal with no multi-night passes being sold?  The website says they are temporarily not selling them.  I'm wondering if that is just for this weekend so that people can't buy the multi-night passes as a way to get in on sold-out nights. We are planning to come down in two weeks, and I was going to buy Rush of Fear so we could go for the whole 4 nights we're there, since that's the reason for our trip. I was just holding off on buying non-refundable things like tickets in case something (like COVID) causes us to cancel, not thinking they might be pulled.  Any thoughts on if/when RoF will go back on sale?


Seems to be back this morning


----------



## wdwrule

Metro West said:


> Your AP will get you into the park prior to closing and then make your way to a holding area WITH your HHN ticket for that night. You still have to have a valid HHN ticket for the night.


Just to clarify, I’m assuming from other threads that I can just show my premiere AP during one of the included nights (free single night) at the turnstiles… or is it better to stay in Studios before HHN starts then just show my premiere AP at the inside holding area (no physical/separate ticket needed)?  Complete newbie to HHN (we’re wimps so will most likely just ride rides and meander around HP area).


----------



## mamapenguin

wdwrule said:


> Just to clarify, I’m assuming from other threads that I can just show my premiere AP during one of the included nights (free single night) at the turnstiles… or is it better to stay in Studios before HHN starts then just show my premiere AP at the inside holding area (no physical/separate ticket needed)?  Complete newbie to HHN (we’re wimps so will most likely just ride rides and meander around HP area).


Stay in the park. I wouldn’t want to have to wait with the people coming in. You can have your AP scanned at one of the holding areas.


----------



## wdwrule

mamapenguin said:


> Stay in the park. I wouldn’t want to have to wait with the people coming in. You can have your AP scanned at one of the holding areas.


Oh this is so good to know thanks!  Will we have to wait in a holding area for a long time or do they let you wander around shops or whatever for awhile?


----------



## mamamelody2

If I buy the Frequent Fear pass online, can I get a hard ticket for that, or do I have to just show it on my phone?


----------



## Metro West

wdwrule said:


> Oh this is so good to know thanks!  Will we have to wait in a holding area for a long time or do they let you wander around shops or whatever for awhile?


 The holding areas will generally take 45 of waiting depending when the outside gates are opened but then the park opens in sections...you won't be able to wander at will until the entire park opens. 



mamamelody2 said:


> If I buy the Frequent Fear pass online, can I get a hard ticket for that, or do I have to just show it on my phone?


 I always get a hard ticket and keep it in a lanyard pocket. You can get a hard ticket if you select "Will Call" pick up at the gates. You need to have your confirmation # and the credit card you used for the purchase. They won't charge you again...it's just for verification purposes.


----------



## MinnieMSue

mamamelody2 said:


> If I buy the Frequent Fear pass online, can I get a hard ticket for that, or do I have to just show it on my phone?



if you purchase the mobile order option they will not give out a hard copy. Will call pass can be physically picked up.


----------



## Metro West

mamapenguin said:


> You can have your AP scanned at one of the holding areas.



I need some clarification on this please. I have never had a Premier Pass just the Preferred but they never scan my AP at a holding area...only the HHN ticket.

Are you saying Premier passholders don't need an actual HHN ticket to enter the holding areas and stay for the event? I can't believe that is the case. I believe everyone is required to have a ticket for HHN regardless of what kind of pass you have.

Like I said...I have never had a Premier Pass and don't know how they work at HHN but I would hate for someone to show up at a holding area and don't have an HHN ticket for that night.


----------



## wdwrule

This is exactly what I’m wondering. Premiere pass includes one HHN free ticket per premiere pass only on select nights. Only thing I’ve found is it has to be scanned at turnstiles but I was wondering if we just stayed at the park and entered the holding area if they’d also just scan our premiere pass to have access. Yes, I’d hate to wait in the 45 min holding area only to find out we’d have to exit and re-enter.  Which in that case, we’d just stay longer at IoA then enter Studios at turnstiles later in the evening.


----------



## Metro West

wdwrule said:


> This is exactly what I’m wondering. Premiere pass includes one HHN free ticket per premiere pass only on select nights. Only thing I’ve found is it has to be scanned at turnstiles but I was wondering if we just stayed at the park and entered the holding area if they’d also just scan our premiere pass to have access. Yes, I’d hate to wait in the 45 min holding area only to find out we’d have to exit and re-enter.  Which in that case, we’d just stay longer at IoA then enter Studios later in the evening.


 I really think you have to have an actual HHN ticket in order to be allowed in a holding area. That is where the ticket is scanned and allows you access to the event...scanning your pass will not matter. The free ticket has to be picked up ahead of time.


----------



## soniam

@wdwrule I agree with @Metro West. You need to actually get the HHN ticket by contacting Universal. I think you can only use it on certain nights.


----------



## wdwrule

Thank you both!


----------



## ClapYourHands

soniam said:


> No special line for that. Sometimes there is a line for hotel guests. I don't know if it's better than the regular line though. What time would you be returning? The wait to get in for the first 30 minutes or so is usually pretty terrible. You can look up pictures on the internet of the massive crowd that forms in front of the gates. It's best to be in the park before it closes, waiting in one of the Stay and Scream areas.


We won’t have express, so my plan is to do stay and scream each night, but probably not stay all evening. If the crowds are crazy, we might do a couple of houses right out of the holding area, leave to get dinner elsewhere, and then return to see the shows or people-watch in the scare zones. We’ll be there 4 nights, so no need to wear ourselves out waiting in long lines.


----------



## soniam

ClapYourHands said:


> We won’t have express, so my plan is to do stay and scream each night, but probably not stay all evening. If the crowds are crazy, we might do a couple of houses right out of the holding area, leave to get dinner elsewhere, and then return to see the shows or people-watch in the scare zones. We’ll be there 4 nights, so no need to wear ourselves out waiting in long lines.


You shouldn't have problems coming back in if it's an hour+ after the start, unless it's a very busy night, like Columbus Day weekend. Also, restaurants, except maybe Finnegan's, quick service, and food booths in Studios are pretty dead in the first hour or so. Some, like booths, may also not be up and ready to serve right at first. I know we had to wait one trip to get pizza fries from Louie's at about 7/7:30pm. There was no one in there except us. We were starving though. Have great trip.

EDIT: Also, not all houses are served by the Stay and Scream areas. Some houses open up a little late, like 30 minutes after park opening, especially less popular ones at the back of the park. Watch to see which houses are SAS houses. They typically direct you to specific ones for each area.


----------



## wdwrule

Ok just an update. I called and talked to a TM and she said we can enter the holding area/HHN via holding area in the park by just using our premiere pass. She said they scan tickets and premiere passes in the holding area right before it starts. I was a little skeptical so I called again and talked to another TM and he said the same thing… that I can have my pass scanned at turnstiles OR I can stay and they’ll scan my pass at the holding area. I guess we’ll give it a try soon during our upcoming trip unless I hear otherwise.


----------



## mamapenguin

Metro West said:


> I need some clarification on this please. I have never had a Premier Pass just the Preferred but they never scan my AP at a holding area...only the HHN ticket.
> 
> Are you saying Premier passholders don't need an actual HHN ticket to enter the holding areas and stay for the event? I can't believe that is the case. I believe everyone is required to have a ticket for HHN regardless of what kind of pass you have.
> 
> Like I said...I have never had a Premier Pass and don't know how they work at HHN but I would hate for someone to show up at a holding area and don't have an HHN ticket for that night.


Premier is allowed one free HHN entry, but it is only select dates. If you are using the free ticket on one of their select dates they will scan your Premier AP to access the HHN ticket.


----------



## Metro West

wdwrule said:


> Ok just an update. I called and talked to a TM and she said we can enter the holding area/HHN via holding area in the park by just using our premiere pass. She said they scan tickets and premiere passes in the holding area right before it starts. I was a little skeptical so I called again and talked to another TM and he said the same thing… that I can have my pass scanned at turnstiles OR I can stay and they’ll scan my pass at the holding area. I guess we’ll give it a try soon during our upcoming trip unless I hear otherwise.


 OK good. I hope there are no issues. 



mamapenguin said:


> Premier is allowed one free HHN entry, but it is only select dates. If you are using the free ticket on one of their select dates they will scan your Premier AP to access the HHN ticket.


 OK thanks.


----------



## rs1228

Anyone have a report of the RIP tour food offerings at Cafe La Bamba?


----------



## soniam

rs1228 said:


> Anyone have a report of the RIP tour food offerings at Cafe La Bamba?


I am waiting on this too. I added the specialty foods and locations to my spreadsheet. I am hoping to knock out some of them at Cafe La Bamba.


----------



## Erica Ladd

Will premier hotels have buses running after HHN ends or do you have to boat or walk? Where would you go to get a bus back to Portofino?


----------



## Lewisc

Erica Ladd said:


> Will premier hotels have buses running after HHN ends or do you have to


 After HHN you'd walk or take a boat to PBH.  The buses generally run from the bus lanes in the parking garage.  You'd have to walk through Citywalk.


----------



## merry_nbright

Are there only 2 Stay and Scream locations this year? I plan to get there at 3 pm just as it opens.


----------



## soniam

merry_nbright said:


> Are there only 2 Stay and Scream locations this year? I plan to get there at 3 pm just as it opens.


There are usually just two, but I haven't seen any first hand reports. Plus, depending upon crowds, they can add/delete areas.


----------



## keishashadow

rs1228 said:


> Anyone have a report of the RIP tour food offerings at Cafe La Bamba?


hasn’t been much change in the offerings over the years.   Finger food type stuff.  Nice it’s there sort of thing for those who want to partake.  many indicate they do make a meal out of it via grazing.  Do enjoy the mini-dessert offerings.


soniam said:


> I am waiting on this too. I added the specialty foods and locations to my spreadsheet. I am hoping to knock out some of them at Cafe La Bamba.


i don’t ever recall seeing any of the ‘for fee’ Halloween offerings there.

i vote for mini pizza fries 


Erica Ladd said:


> Will premier hotels have buses running after HHN ends or do you have to boat or walk? Where would you go to get a bus back to Portofino?


raining/lightening = no boats.  there will be buses.  

always ask the bus driver/captain when the last boat departs & make sure you are in line for it   Note:  this is unlike WDW, who run transportation at least an hour after parks close,  U does not, although if you are in line by their cutoff, they will get you ‘home’.


----------



## soniam

keishashadow said:


> i don’t ever recall seeing any of the ‘for fee’ Halloween offerings there.
> 
> i vote for mini pizza fries


I know that they offer the specialty drinks for a fee. I thought I had a couple of things, just smaller versions. I was hoping for maybe the pumpkin churros or the turkey/squash gyoza. I think they could do some small versions of the grilled cheese or the ribs too. I was looking at some videos, and I didn't see the large dessert case anymore. Just a few desserts off the serving bar  

I think pizza fries would be great!!!


----------



## keishashadow

soniam said:


> . I was looking at some videos, and I didn't see the large dessert case anymore. Just a few desserts off the serving bar



will have to google, do u have a link? 

admittedly, my gang are quite picky eaters,  however, can’t say I’d eat any of the food you mention above, sigh.  Good thing we have late lunch reservations lol


----------



## soniam

keishashadow said:


> will have to google, do u have a link?
> 
> admittedly, my gang are quite picky eaters,  however, can’t say I’d eat any of the food you mention above, sigh.  Good thing we have late lunch reservations lol


I saw it on the RIP tours FB group, but it was actually through another private FB group. I didn't see any last night just googling. Maybe more will show up today.


----------



## tony67

soniam said:


> I know that they offer the specialty drinks for a fee. I thought I had a couple of things, just smaller versions. I was hoping for maybe the pumpkin churros or the turkey/squash gyoza. I think they could do some small versions of the grilled cheese or the ribs too. I was looking at some videos, and I didn't see the large dessert case anymore. Just a few desserts off the serving bar
> 
> I think pizza fries would be great!!!


You may have seen the media event the first night

They had a bunch of the streamers on free RIP type tours so they can do reviews etc..
So there were sample items and drinks from the event.

They also get to record in the houses etc...

For the rest of us plebes not sure what they have


----------



## soniam

tony67 said:


> You may have seen the media event the first night
> 
> They had a bunch of the streamers on free RIP type tours so they can do reviews etc..
> So there were sample items and drinks from the event.
> 
> They also get to record in the houses etc...
> 
> For the rest of us plebes not sure what they have


It said it was the regular RIP tour. I saw a video of the media event too. It wasn't in Cafe La Bamba; this one was. I didn't recognize where the media event was. The media event had samples of the food booth items; whereas, the regular one had stuff that wasn't from the food booths and a limited set of items. Maybe they just didn't show the dessert case; I hope


----------



## RogueX

This was my first time going to HHN and what better day than to have a....migraine. oh, that was fun. And because we just flew in that morning, our room wasn't ready either. 

And yet, it was so much fun. We got into a bunch of the houses, only tried one snack but all things considered, I had fun.


----------



## keishashadow

some of us must resist spoilers, for the rest of you…

uofan.com has videos up for all houses 

https://uofan.com/universal-events/...alloween-horror-nights-30-house-walkthroughs/


----------



## Erica Ladd

Lewisc said:


> After HHN you'd walk or take a boat to PBH.  The buses generally run from the bus lanes in the parking garage.  You'd have to walk through Citywalk.



my kids, albeit older, will be there by themselves snd I really want them to not have to walk back this late at night


----------



## Lewisc

Erica Ladd said:


> my kids, albeit older, will be there by themselves snd I really want them to not have to walk back this late at night


Looks like,. Google maps, walk from US to bus lanes in garage is almost half a mile. No guarantee buses will even be running. Walk to PBH, using walkway not the short cut  is about 
.75 miles. Boat or walk. Boats run late but I've never stayed until the very end.

I guess you could go over to park entrance. Walk or boat back with the kids


----------



## BroadwayHermione5

Anyone know how much the masks (like the masquerade style not the characters) are at the tribute store? My collection is already too huge but I would like at least one but depending on size and pricing i might get two.


----------



## Lewisc

I have an AP, purchased express pass and will be staying at PBH.  Is there a different entrance location for HHN? Is there a reserved section for either of the shows?


----------



## soniam

Lewisc said:


> I have an AP, purchased express pass and will be staying at PBH.  Is there a different entrance location for HHN? Is there a reserved section for either of the shows?


There is a hotel entrance, but it’s recommended to use Stay and Scream if arriving toward the beginning of the event. No AP, EP, or hotel section for the shows, as far as I know. The only reserved sections for shows are for RIP tours.


----------



## Linkura

keishashadow said:


> some of us must resist spoilers, for the rest of you…
> 
> uofan.com has videos up for all houses
> 
> https://uofan.com/universal-events/...alloween-horror-nights-30-house-walkthroughs/


Craig did an incredible job with these.


----------



## tony67

soniam said:


> There is a hotel entrance, but it’s recommended to use Stay and Scream if arriving toward the beginning of the event. No AP, EP, or hotel section for the shows, as far as I know. The only reserved sections for shows are for RIP tours.





Lewisc said:


> I have an AP, purchased express pass and will be staying at PBH.  Is there a different entrance location for HHN? Is there a reserved section for either of the shows?


There is also a hotel guest area over by where blue man group used to be if you get there before HHN Starts - so it gets you in pretty quick - very similar to Stay and Scream IMO - you show your ticket and get into this holding area.
You also often get to see the SAs for whatever house is in Shrek - which was really cool for Killer Klowns
There was a video from ViewFromTheCheapSeats on youtube that covered this.


----------



## ctl

soniam said:


> Our SW flights keep changing too. In fact, SW canceled our flight home from Orlando last Sunday. We ended up driving home 16 hours. We couldn't get a fight out of Orlando to anywhere on any airline. I am worried about our HHN trip, because we will really need to get home for our son's school. I hope they get this worker shortage sorted out soon.


Yep. They cancelled my daughters flight after she had checked in and got to the airport (a Sunday night flight) so she had to call in late to work on Monday.


----------



## ctl

So, I  was so mad at Bob Chapek and Disney, that I decided to cancel my WDW trip and am going to HHN instead. I unfortunately have a broken ankle, so I am renting an ECV, but can a wheelchair actually go into the haunted houses?  I am currently on crutches, so probably not able to stand through an entire house. Do I need to rent a wheelchair as well? I have express passes for HHN, so that may help get us through some more houses than we could otherwise make.  Any other tips for those who really can't walk? I have never been to HHN before, so any help would be gratefully appreciated.


----------



## Lynne G

Not sure, Ctl, but I remember in 2019, seeing wheelchairs in the houses. I would think you can ride, then switch to a wheelchair to go through the houses, then ride again.  I’m sorry you broke your ankle.


----------



## ctl

Lynne G said:


> Not sure, Ctl, but I remember in 2019, seeing wheelchairs in the houses. I would think you can ride, then switch to a wheelchair to go through the houses, then ride again.  I’m sorry you broke your ankle.


Thanks Lynne. I hope I'm more mobile by then, but I know I won't be able to walk for long.


----------



## Skippyboo

ctl said:


> So, I  was so mad at Bob Chapek and Disney, that I decided to cancel my WDW trip and am going to HHN instead. I unfortunately have a broken ankle, so I am renting an ECV, but can a wheelchair actually go into the haunted houses?  I am currently on crutches, so probably not able to stand through an entire house. Do I need to rent a wheelchair as well? I have express passes for HHN, so that may help get us through some more houses than we could otherwise make.  Any other tips for those who really can't walk? I have never been to HHN before, so any help would be gratefully appreciated.


You can probably get in touch with Universal Guest Services. Even maybe send them a DM on Twitter.  The website says ECV aren’t permitted in queues or houses. So a regular wheelchair is probably best bet.


----------



## Lynne G

Ctl, if you feel up to it, maybe you could walk through the house, and ride your ECV otherwise.   But yeah.wheelchair is probably the best, if you can’t walk any distance.  What you can do, if not getting express or RIP tour, you can ask for a disability pass, and then you go to line entrance with that pass, and they will give you a return time, where you can have just a little wait to get into the houses.  Hopefully, you will be able to be much better with walking some, when you come to Universal for  HHN.

But by law, the houses can be done in a wheelchair, as they are all ADA compliant.


----------



## patster734

ctl said:


> So, I  was so mad at Bob Chapek and Disney, that I decided to cancel my WDW trip and am going to HHN instead. I unfortunately have a broken ankle, so I am renting an ECV, but can a wheelchair actually go into the haunted houses?  I am currently on crutches, so probably not able to stand through an entire house. Do I need to rent a wheelchair as well? I have express passes for HHN, so that may help get us through some more houses than we could otherwise make.  Any other tips for those who really can't walk? I have never been to HHN before, so any help would be gratefully appreciated.



Yes, my mom was in a wheelchair a few years ago, and we pushed her through the houses.  If I recall correctly, the queues were harder to navigate than the houses because of the switchbacks.


----------



## Matt Morales

So a buddy and I have HHN tickets for Saturday, September 11, and we're out of staters, so it's the only time that we can go.  As I'm watching news reports, I'm getting more and more concerned about this possible tropical storm Mindy that might hit Orlando this weekend.  This is our first HHN, so I'm not familiar with how they operate in inclement weather.  Is it possible that they would close some elements of HHN or cancel it outright if the weather gets too bad?  If they do cancel, is there any sort of refund policy?

I'm familiar with the standard central Florida midday downpour, so I'm not concerned about doing the event in a poncho.  I'm more concerned about it getting cancelled or drastically altered due to a serious storm.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## keishashadow

ctl said:


> Do I need to rent a wheelchair as well? I have express passes for HHN, so that may help get us through some more houses than we could otherwise make. Any other tips for those who really can't walk? I have never been to HHN before, so any help would be gratefully appreciated.


the EP will surely help 

WC are located outside the entrance to houses.  

Did a trip over 4th of July with broken foot.  do you have a walking boot Prescribed?  Would probably do the trick for you along with rented ECV.


----------



## ctl

patster734 said:


> Yes, my mom was in a wheelchair a few years ago, and we pushed her through the houses.  If I recall correctly, the queues were harder to navigate than the houses because of the switchbacks.


Thanks so much


----------



## ctl

keishashadow said:


> the EP will surely help
> 
> WC are located outside the entrance to houses.
> 
> Did a trip over 4th of July with broken foot.  do you have a walking boot Prescribed?  Would probably do the trick for you along with rented ECV.


Yes, I have the long fracture boot cast currently. Hope your foot is better by now


----------



## Metro West

Matt Morales said:


> So a buddy and I have HHN tickets for Saturday, September 11, and we're out of staters, so it's the only time that we can go.  As I'm watching news reports, I'm getting more and more concerned about this possible tropical storm Mindy that might hit Orlando this weekend.  This is our first HHN, so I'm not familiar with how they operate in inclement weather.  Is it possible that they would close some elements of HHN or cancel it outright if the weather gets too bad?  If they do cancel, is there any sort of refund policy?
> 
> I'm familiar with the standard central Florida midday downpour, so I'm not concerned about doing the event in a poncho.  I'm more concerned about it getting cancelled or drastically altered due to a serious storm.
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated


 Keep an eye on the happens with the weather...that's all we can do. Right now this is not supposed to be anything major...just rain but we don't know how much or when. The only time the event would be cancelled by weather is a full blown hurricane...storms and downpours will not close the event. Some house entrances could be flooded and the scare zones will most likely not be available due to the actors not being able to perform in their make up. Just know...the event will not close but some aspects will not be available.


----------



## Elle :)

Today’s the day for our first ever HHN.  Here‘s hoping the weather stays clear.

We have Premier APs, which include one free night. Do we have to go to guest services to get a printed ticket? Or can we just scan in with our AP card?

We also have the RIP tour planned. I’m assuming we can just show them the email confirmation on that one.


----------



## mamapenguin

Elle :) said:


> Today’s the day for our first ever HHN.  Here‘s hoping the weather stays clear.
> 
> We have Premier APs, which include one free night. Do we have to go to guest services to get a printed ticket? Or can we just scan in with our AP card?
> 
> We also have the RIP tour planned. I’m assuming we can just show them the email confirmation on that one.


You scan in with your AP. We did this in 2018 at the holding area by Finnegan’s. Have fun


----------



## keishashadow

ctl said:


> Yes, I have the long fracture boot cast currently. Hope your foot is better by now


Yes, thank you!   trip gave me a great appreciation for those who have to navigate in ECVs in a crowd.  found it somewhat frustrating when, even in turtle mode, to constantly have to watch for people cluelessly darting out in front of the ECV.

PS gold mobility was great to deal with & price was the best, delivered a 3 wheeled one in perfect condition; making sure I was comfortable in how to use & disassemble it.


----------



## kps7795

Can someone please tell me how much busier a Saturday night is than a Thursday night?  I have been a big HHN fan from afar (looking enviously over at HHN from MNSHP) and will finally be going to my first HHN this year if Delta doesn't keep us away.  Is it significantly less crowded on Thursday than Saturday?  If you go on a Saturday without the Express Pass, would you be able to see all the houses before midnight?  If we go on a Saturday night, we would bring our 13 y/o son who would likely start crashing by then.


----------



## Skippyboo

kps7795 said:


> Can someone please tell me how much busier a Saturday night is than a Thursday night?  I have been a big HHN fan from afar (looking enviously over at HHN from MNSHP) and will finally be going to my first HHN this year if Delta doesn't keep us away.  Is it significantly less crowded on Thursday than Saturday?  If you go on a Saturday without the Express Pass, would you be able to see all the houses before midnight?  If we go on a Saturday night, we would bring our 13 y/o son who would likely start crashing by then.



Saturday is definitely more crowded than a Thursday. Don’t think you can do all the houses without express before midnight. Going to have hour plus waits for most houses.
Personally found I was able to get wait more houses done during a Wednesday or Thursday even compared to a Sunday


----------



## kps7795

Skippyboo said:


> Looks like HHN icons, Beetlejuice and Hill House are early long line houses with 60 minutes wait times right now.


Does the UO app indicate wait times for the respective houses?  If so, one could monitor the house wait times to plan which house to hit at a particular time rather than going around haphazardly.


----------



## Metro West

kps7795 said:


> Does the UO app indicate wait times for the respective houses?  If so, one could monitor the house wait times to plan which house to hit at a particular time rather than going around haphazardly.


 The few times I've used it in the past it showed the wait times. I'm not a phone person so I haven't used it in ages.


----------



## Erica Ladd

What’s the latest I can purchase tickets online and still get the discount (compared to at the gate)?

is it day of?


----------



## Linkura

kps7795 said:


> Does the UO app indicate wait times for the respective houses?  If so, one could monitor the house wait times to plan which house to hit at a particular time rather than going around haphazardly.


Yes it does.


----------



## Skippyboo

kps7795 said:


> Does the UO app indicate wait times for the respective houses?  If so, one could monitor the house wait times to plan which house to hit at a particular time rather than going around haphazardly.


Yes, the app shows the wait time. It’s like the wait times in the Disney app. Like with the MDE wait times may not be totally accurate.

If you aren’t doing stay and scream, lot’s of people are going to go to the houses in the front of the park, it might be good strategy to go towards the back of the park and work your way to front. I would not constantly go back and forth just based on the wait times.There a map on HHN’s website. Most places have 2 houses next to each other. So if you do the house by the kids zone, it’s easier to do the neighboring ET house instead of going to NY section and then coming back to ET.


----------



## kps7795

Skippyboo said:


> Yes, the app shows the wait time. It’s like the wait times in the Disney app. Like with the MDE wait times may not be totally accurate.
> 
> If you aren’t doing stay and scream, lot’s of people are going to go to the houses in the front of the park, it might be good strategy to go towards the back of the park and work your way to front. I would not constantly go back and forth just based on the wait times.There a map on HHN’s website. Most places have 2 houses next to each other. So if you do the house by the kids zone, it’s easier to do the neighboring ET house instead of going to NY section and then coming back to ET.


We have annual passes and are staying at the Royal Pacific.  If the wait times are around 40-45 in the early part of the evening and 90 minutes later on, is it even possible to see all of the houses let alone spend time in the scare zones?  Thank you for any guidance.  I've been looking forward to doing HHN for a while and know next to nothing about the logistics of the event.


----------



## Skippyboo

kps7795 said:


> We have annual passes and are staying at the Royal Pacific.  If the wait times are around 40-45 in the early part of the evening and 90 minutes later on, is it even possible to see all of the houses let alone spend time in the scare zones?  Thank you for any guidance.  I've been looking forward to doing HHN for a while and know next to nothing about the logistics of the event.


I would not try to do everything in one night. Just prioritize the houses and scare zones that interest you. You can get ahead of the people waiting outside for HHN by being in the park beforehand and going to one of the stay and scream holding areas. It’s also depends on when you are going. Weekday are less crowded than Weekends. September less crowded than October. It’s open to 1am or 2 am. So 8-10 pm are going to be peak crowd times.


----------



## kps7795

Skippyboo said:


> I would not try to do everything in one night. Just prioritize the houses and scare zones that interest you. You can get ahead of the people waiting outside for HHN by being in the park beforehand and going to one of the stay and scream holding areas. It’s also depends on when you are going. Weekday are less crowded than Weekends. September less crowded than October. It’s open to 1am or 2 am. So 8-10 pm are going to be peak crowd times.


Thank you so much for your help.  I'm most looking forward to Beetlejuice and The Haunting of Hill House house.  Good thing for me that they're in the same area.


----------



## macraven

You can always buy the express pass which is a one time per house usage 

it can cut your line waits time tremendously


----------



## mamapenguin

macraven said:


> You can always buy the express pass which is a one time per house usage
> 
> it can cut your line waits time tremendously


Do you think I can do all the houses by midnight with express on an October Friday?


----------



## Metro West

mamapenguin said:


> Do you think I can do all the houses by midnight with express on an October Friday?


 You should be able to...are you doing S & S? If so you would definitely have no problems.


----------



## macraven

Columbus Day weekend could create some line crowds and waits for Friday (and that 3 day weekend )
But will wait and see once we are closer to that time period


----------



## mamapenguin

Metro West said:


> You should be able to...are you doing S & S? If so you would definitely have no problems.


Absolutely. Late lunch at Finnegan’s.


----------



## Metro West

mamapenguin said:


> Absolutely. Late lunch at Finnegan’s.


 Finnegan's is great!


----------



## heartpumper

I posted this on fb group but thought I’d look for advice here too:
I’m taking my 19 and 17 year old boys on Oct 22 to the 730 RIP tour.  Should we do stay and scream before? Is it worth lining up to see a house or two before our RIP tour? What time can you go to the meeting place/ food and drink area with a 730 tour? Thx!


----------



## RebelHawk

My wife and I booked a sort of last minute Disney trip and after talking about doing Horror Nights for years I finally convinced my wife to go. She hates haunted houses and being scared in general but she's willing to give it a try. To help alleviate her fears we booked the private VIP tour so if she doesn't want to go into a house she'll have someone to keep her "safe" while I go in. We really don't know too much about this event so I guess I'll need to read this thread from the start and hit up some of the DIS videos to see what we're getting into here. We also booked Bigfire for an early dinner before the night time event starts.


----------



## patster734

RebelHawk said:


> My wife and I booked a sort of last minute Disney trip and after talking about doing Horror Nights for years I finally convinced my wife to go. She hates haunted houses and being scared in general but she's willing to give it a try. To help alleviate her fears we booked the private VIP tour so if she doesn't want to go into a house she'll have someone to keep her "safe" while I go in. We really don't know too much about this event so I guess I'll need to read this thread from the start and hit up some of the DIS videos to see what we're getting into here. We also booked Bigfire for an early dinner before the night time event starts.



My wife hates haunted houses too.  In the past, I’d either do HHN by myself, or with other family members and/or friends, while she stayed in the hotel room.  This year, because of the Beetlejuice house, she agreed to attend HHN this year.  Hopefully, she enjoys HHN.


----------



## keishashadow

heartpumper said:


> I posted this on fb group but thought I’d look for advice here too:
> I’m taking my 19 and 17 year old boys on Oct 22 to the 730 RIP tour.  Should we do stay and scream before? Is it worth lining up to see a house or two before our RIP tour? What time can you go to the meeting place/ food and drink area with a 730 tour? Thx!


absolutely, you would likely be able to get in at least two or three houses if you hit it right.

your reservation confirmation should have that info on it re labamba


patster734 said:


> Hopefully, she enjoys HHN.


aw, that’s great to hear!  Hope she loves it


----------



## Monykalyn

RebelHawk said:


> My wife and I booked a sort of last minute Disney trip and after talking about doing Horror Nights for years I finally convinced my wife to go. She hates haunted houses and being scared in general but she's willing to give it a try. To help alleviate her fears we booked the private VIP tour so if she doesn't want to go into a house she'll have someone to keep her "safe" while I go in. We really don't know too much about this event so I guess I'll need to read this thread from the start and hit up some of the DIS videos to see what we're getting into here. We also booked Bigfire for an early dinner before the night time event starts.


I thought I was one of those who “hated” haunted houses too, as I do not like people jumpin at me and scaring me. But after hearing about it for years from the veterans on here, plus that was the one thing my then 16 year old wanted for her birthday AND we had free ticket with AP…well I’m hooked. I still get really nervous going into the first couple houses then it just become fun to be scared! First year did a couple nights (yep got tickets for other nights after first one) next year extended stay by couple nights plus daytime tours and express, this year? 2 weekends (6 full nights of HhN), pass with Express, daytime tour AND an RiP tour.  It’s highly addictive lol!  By accounts seems the BeetleJuice isn’t terribly scary so maybe start with that one?  Hope she ends up having fun!


----------



## Elle :)

We did our first HHN last night (Thurs, 9/09/21). We did a public RIP tour and I just want to say it was totally worth the money.

Here’s a little rundown of the evening. After check in, we went to La Bomba to wait for our tour to start. They had some yummy food options. Sliders, pork mac n cheese, cheese & meats, olives &  minimal veggies , flatbread pizza, etc. The dessert options were pretty slim. There was a flourless chocolate cake, macaroons, mini cheesecake, and one other one, I think, but I can’t remember for sure. They had drinks available inside for purchase but water was free.

We had 12 people in our group and our tour guide, Brandon. We did the first 5 houses and a couple of scare zones before going back to La Bomba’s for a short break. Then there was a show (some projections on water, I believe). My hubby and I chose to stay behind so we didn’t watch that one (10-15 minute show). After the rest of the group returned from the show, we hit up another couple of houses and the remaining scare zones (if memory serves), before taking a quick break at Lombards. Around 10:30pm, we queued up for the second show, which takes place in the back of the park (by MIB ride). That show was really cool! Lots of fire, pyrotechnics, and half naked dancers. Storyline was weak but the show really was still pretty cool. Plus. we had great seating right in the middle bleachers.
(Note: The show / music was extremely loud. If you’re sensitive to that, bring earplugs. )

After the show, we took another break at Jimmy Fallons. Pretty much all of the breaks are 10 minutes or so. Enough time to use the restroom and buy a drink. We went straight from Jimmy Fallons to the last two houses of the night. We did the Tooth Fairy and then the Icon house last. I wasn’t a fan of the tooth fairy house but that’s only because I’m that person whose afraid of the dentist and who has those creepy dreams where all of your teeth fall out. So yeah, that house creeped me out more than the others. I thought the houses were very well done. There was plastic sheeting in front of some of the scare actors but it was pretty unobtrusive. Sometimes the plastic goes all the way down to the floor and other times it just goes down to waist height so the bottom half is all open. I did know to pay more attention at those spots though, which was a bonus for this easily scared girl. The scare actors are very good at their jobs and I had more then a few jump starts. The Beetlejuice house was one of my favorites because it was more fun than scary. The RIP tour was worth it for the house lines alone. The tour bypasses all the lines so you get right into every house. That’s a major plus in my book. Also, our tour guide, Brandon, was really knowledgeable about the event and the houses. He gave us the background story before each of the houses so we’d know what was going on in there. I hate being scared (and haven’t been to a haunted house in like 15 years) but I wanted to have this new experience with my guy. I was still very nervous and my husband may have complained about my nails digging into his arm a time or two but it was a lot of fun.

As for crowds, it was noticeably busy. Busier than the parks were during the day. The lines for the houses were super long. The Netflix House on Haunted Hill (not sure I have that right) had the longest lines of the night. That line was intense! It had a posted wait time of 70 minutes when we started our tour (7pm tour). I did see it drop just a bit later in the evening but it stayed pretty close to an hour. It looked like most houses were posted around and hour but I remember seeing the tooth fairy at 35 minutes around 10pm. If those were the waits on a Thursday, I can’t imagine how busy the parks must be on a Saturday night.

Overall, we had a great time. The RIP tour was money well spent and was definitely the way to go for these HHN newbies.


----------



## keishashadow

Thanks fir the comprehensive review!


Elle :) said:


> After check in, we went to La Bomba to wait for our tour to start. They had some yummy food options. Sliders, pork mac n cheese, cheese & meats, olives & minimal veggies , flatbread pizza, etc. The dessert options were pretty slim. There was a flourless chocolate cake, macaroons, mini cheesecake, and one other one, I think, but I can’t remember for sure. They had drinks available inside for purchase but water was free.


Any pics to share of the grub.

disappointing to hear the dessert options this year


Elle :) said:


> We had 12 people in our group and our tour guide, Brandon.


Had a Brandon once for tour guide.  Brown hair, large stature, loved to talk lol.  Wonder if same one


Elle :) said:


> The lines for the houses were super long.


Did u wait in any standby lines & monitor the posted wait time.  In general in most parks it tends to be overstated


----------



## ShadeDK

Passing along an update from a friend that was there last night (Friday, 9/10): Simpsons Stay & Scream area released very early (@ 5:30) and they made it through 7 houses in the first 2 hours.  Some early rain, however, may have kept crowds away and it picked up after 8pm with long waits (almost an hour at most houses).  Using S&S and strategic use of Express, however, they were able to do almost all houses twice and call it a night a little after midnight.  Not bad for a busy Friday night.  They did say most wait times seemed to be inflated by about 25-50% - although they also said Express times consistently seemed to be about half the posted time.


----------



## keishashadow

ShadeDK said:


> Simpsons Stay & Scream area released very early (@ 5:30) and they made it through 7 houses in the first 2 hours.


Without EP?  That is very early for them to clear park, have scare actors ready to roll & have so many houses open early!

would be nice if not what seems to be a perfect storm. Thanks for sharing


----------



## ShadeDK

keishashadow said:


> Without EP?  That is very early for them to clear park, have scare actors ready to roll & have so many houses open early!


I was very surprised at a release that early.  I’ve never been lucky enough to have one before 6pm.  They said they didn’t start using their EP until around 8pm on the second pass through.  I agree that it seems like a perfect storm - but certainly highlights the benefit of Stay and Scream.  They were on house #3 before they noticed the general release of guests.


----------



## eliezra

Tuesday, October 26 HHN - seems to be the only Tuesday event.  Does anyone know if there is something going on that night or is it just an added night because it is the last week of HHN?  Any thoughts on how the crowds would be that evening?


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Elle :) said:


> Today’s the day for our first ever HHN.  Here‘s hoping the weather stays clear.
> 
> We have Premier APs, which include one free night. Do we have to go to guest services to get a printed ticket? Or can we just scan in with our AP card?
> 
> We also have the RIP tour planned. I’m assuming we can just show them the email confirmation on that one.



I had the same question! Thanks for asking.
We got the 15 month premium ap....gonna try  to do hhn next.october...trying to learn what to do...staying off property.


----------



## vinotinto

I’m still trying to figure out the logistics between 5-5:30pm on our HHN night.  Currently have reservations at Lombard’s  at 3:45. I assume we’ll be out around 5:00-5:15. Where do I head to? Do I head to a holding zone, or can I line up at a house?


----------



## keishashadow

vinotinto said:


> Do I head to a holding zone, or can I line up at a house?


Holding pen.


----------



## Metro West

keishashadow said:


> Holding pen.


 Yes...they will lead you to the house for that holding area. Remember...not all houses open at the same time...they are staggered.


----------



## shh

eliezra said:


> Tuesday, October 26 HHN - seems to be the only Tuesday event.  Does anyone know if there is something going on that night or is it just an added night because it is the last week of HHN?  Any thoughts on how the crowds would be that evening?



Last HHN 2019, it was the same - just 1 Tues last week in Oct. I thought for sure that would have lesser crowds. It was an absolute madhouse with most lines 90-150 min after 8pm, so you just never know. Went again Thurs that week and it felt less crowded than Tues.


----------



## mamapenguin

Is there a holding area near Finnegan’s this year?


----------



## Metro West

mamapenguin said:


> Is there a holding area near Finnegan’s this year?


 I'm sure there is...it's usually the largest holding area.


----------



## Elle :)

keishashadow said:


> Thanks fir the comprehensive review!
> 
> Any pics to share of the grub.
> 
> disappointing to hear the dessert options this year
> 
> Had a Brandon once for tour guide.  Brown hair, large stature, loved to talk lol.  Wonder if same one
> 
> Did u wait in any standby lines & monitor the posted wait time.  In general in most parks it tends to be overstated



Sorry, I didn’t think to take any food pics. The dessert options were kinda disappointing to me too (and I’m the kind of person whose happy with chocolate chip cookies).

Our Brandon said he has been a scare actor in the houses up until this year. This was his first year as a tour guide. He loved to talk too though. Lol

We didn’t wait in any lines so I can’t say if they were overstated. I just saw the wait times posted around the park. I’d be shocked if the Netflix house on haunted hill wasn’t at least the posted wait time. That was the biggest crowd / line we saw.


----------



## Elle :)

DISNEY FIX said:


> I had the same question! Thanks for asking.
> We got the 15 month premium ap....gonna try  to do hhn next.october...trying to learn what to do...staying off property.



Just in case no one answered it yet. 
They scanned in our APs for HHN redemption (didn’t need to have anything extra printed).


----------



## keishashadow

Elle :) said:


> Our Brandon said he has been a scare actor in the houses up until this year.


Different dude then.  Interesting he morphed over as a guide.


----------



## AmyFarrahFowler

Metro West said:


> I know...I was looking at a map online and nothing really matches up correctly. The entrance is near where Ghostbusters was but the queue passes to the left and you have to walk around to the back of the building to actually enter the house. I still think the way they come up with the different queues is fiendish and very clever. I remember one house in the warehouse behind Kidz Zone had the longest queue I had ever seen!



Ash vs Evil Dead! This is our 18th year going and I've never seen such a long que! Did love the house though so we made sure we hit every night we went.


----------



## DarthEsquire

Does anyone have any update on which houses are in the three versus six house daytime tour?


----------



## AmyFarrahFowler

DarthEsquire said:


> Does anyone have any update on which houses are in the three versus six house daytime tour?


I've seen on FB that those 3 are:
Tooth Fairy 
Bride 
Legendary Truth

Beetlejuice is not on either tour.


----------



## tony67

AmyFarrahFowler said:


> Ash vs Evil Dead! This is our 18th year going and I've never seen such a long que! Did love the house though so we made sure we hit every night we went.


Yeah - that is ALWAYS the worst line even when you have express it merges in way too soon.



AmyFarrahFowler said:


> Beetlejuice is not on either tour.


This is a disappointment.  I am doing the 3 and the 6 ands assumed beetlejuice would be on the 6.



DarthEsquire said:


> Does anyone have any update on which houses are in the three versus six house daytime tour?



based on the PP's comment and the tours I've just looked up on YouTube its The Haunting of Hill House, Texas Chainsaw Massacre, HHN ICONS Captured, Welcome to Scarey, The Wicked Growth, and Puppet Theatre.


----------



## Monykalyn

Elle :) said:


> who has those creepy dreams where all of your teeth fall out


 OMG me TOO!  I just assumed it was due to repressed trauma from my braces years LOL!   Thanks for the review!


DISNEY FIX said:


> I had the same question! Thanks for asking.
> We got the 15 month premium ap....gonna try  to do hhn next.october...trying to learn what to do...staying off property.


LOL-hubs hasn't even gone to first HHN yet (first time in a couple weeks) but is getting an AP so "we can plan for an earlier weekend next year" to get most use out of it   I am perfectly OK with that-he will come for a weekend and I will stay for the next week probably.


----------



## Lewisc

Are masks required or just suggested?


----------



## AmyFarrahFowler

Lewisc said:


> Are masks required or just suggested?


They are not required. We will be wearing them in the houses and other closed up places full of people. Likely not outdoors.


----------



## Metro West

AmyFarrahFowler said:


> Ash vs Evil Dead! This is our 18th year going and I've never seen such a long que! Did love the house though so we made sure we hit every night we went.


 I should have rented a golf cart for that damn queue...I could not believe how long it was! I remember the queue for *Psycho Path: The Return of Norman Bates* from 2006. I thought that was the longest queue we would ever have to endue but...I was wrong. Do you remember that one?

This would have been my 17th year but decided not to go for various reasons but hope to be going next year.


----------



## macraven

Year 27 for me
I go if it’s a good theme house line up or not
Lol


----------



## AmyFarrahFowler

Metro West said:


> I should have rented a golf cart for that damn queue...I could not believe how long it was! I remember the queue for *Psycho Path: The Return of Norman Bates* from 2006. I thought that was the longest queue we would ever have to endue but...I was wrong. Do you remember that one?
> 
> This would have been my 17th year but decided not to go for various reasons but hope to be going next year.


We do all the houses at least 2-3 times then if we don't really love it or are super tired we may skip it a few times but we loved Ash v Evil Dead so no getting out of that line. 
I do remember Psycho Path but not the que, just certain scenes from the house. People who want the event in both parks are insane. I can barely make it around 1 park! lol   Right now we are hoping we can get to the event. About to be hit by Nicholas at the same time we are to fly out.


----------



## Metro West

AmyFarrahFowler said:


> We do all the houses at least 2-3 times then if we don't really love it or are super tired we may skip it a few times but we loved Ash v Evil Dead so no getting out of that line.
> I do remember Psycho Path but not the que, just certain scenes from the house. People who want the event in both parks are insane. I can barely make it around 1 park! lol   Right now we are hoping we can get to the event. About to be hit by Nicholas at the same time we are to fly out.


 I was really disappointed in Psycho Path to tell you the truth and I was really looking forward to the house. Psycho is one of my favorite Hitchcock movies but that house wasn't that great. 

Take care with the storm coming.


----------



## soniam

AmyFarrahFowler said:


> I've seen on FB that those 3 are:
> Tooth Fairy
> Bride
> Legendary Truth
> 
> Beetlejuice is not on either tour.





tony67 said:


> This is a disappointment.  I am doing the 3 and the 6 ands assumed beetlejuice would be on the 6.



They rarely include external IP houses in the tours from what I can tell. It's usually the originals or Universal owned IPs.


----------



## ShadeDK

Passing along another update from a friend for 9/12 (Sunday) - I should really just have them join DIS and post directly.

-Another early Stay & Scream release - 5:40pm for Beetlejuice and Hill House.  Scarey released at 5:35pm. Overheard a TM controlling the gates that they’re trying to release no later than 5:45pm most nights to help with crowds (both in the houses and the holding pens) and to incentivize the Stay&Scream ticket option. Having a 30-45 minute head start really pays off.  

-Busy night with wait times jumping up not long after opening and staying busy until closing at 1am (many houses posting 30+ minute waits the last hour).Weather was nice, however, after two previous nights of early rain. Wait times also all still seem inflated by 25-50%.

-Special food items or the event are good, but small portions for the price.

-They had a tough time ranking the houses and aren’t sure if that means it’s a particularly strong year or very average year.  There are no “bad” houses but not really a stand out either.  The top 3 houses could all shift around, as well as the bottom three.  Really strong design this year - although a few houses seem like they have more potential than they deliver.  Including a couple of original houses that seem like they might have interesting stories to tell but it becomes a mess on a walk through (the example used was Seeds of Extinction - a great house to see in the Unmasking tour, but which lost a lot of the story telling going through in the dark).  They did say that their favorite house was Wicked Growth - which I’ve noticed posting consistently long waits for an original house.


----------



## Metro West

soniam said:


> They rarely include external IP houses in the tours from what I can tell. It's usually the originals or Universal owned IPs.


 That would make sense.


----------



## mamapenguin

Where is the holding area for Beetlejuice and Hill house? We are trying to do a few nights and want to start in different places. We have APs, so we are waiting to stay and scream.


----------



## ShadeDK

mamapenguin said:


> Where is the holding area for Beetlejuice and Hill house? We are trying to do a few nights and want to start in different places. We have APs, so we are waiting to stay and scream.


The holding area for those two is the lagoon show viewing area - the entry point is by the crepe stand.  This entry point also gets you to the Simpsons area (and the holding area for Scarey).  Per reports, the area opens a little before 4pm and people are lining up to enter around 3:30-ish.


----------



## figmentfinesse

Newbie here, can anyone explain the difference between Scream Early and stay and scream?


----------



## Skippyboo

figmentfinesse said:


> Newbie here, can anyone explain the difference between Scream Early and stay and scream?


Stay and Scream is basically the holding areas for people already in park with HHN tickets. Scream Early is a ticket which gets you in the park a couple hours before park close. So instead of buying a regular park ticket, you can get a scream early ticket get in the park later in day and then go into Stay and Scream holding pen with the other people. But you can’t use the scream early to get in the park at like 11 am like a regular ticket could.


----------



## keishashadow

ShadeDK said:


> The holding area for those two is the lagoon show viewing area - the entry point is by the crepe stand.  This entry point also gets you to the Simpsons area (and the holding area for Scarey).  Per reports, the area opens a little before 4pm and people are lining up to enter around 3:30-ish.



so, the lagoon show area (houses) is different than simpsons?

never have we entered a scare zone much earlier than when we were forced to 5 pmish.


----------



## ShadeDK

keishashadow said:


> so, the lagoon show area (houses) is different than simpsons?
> 
> never have we entered a scare zone much earlier than when we were forced to 5 pmish.


From my boots on the ground there this week: after you scan in at the entrance, the paths fork and are roped off from each other after the fork. The lower path to the left leads back to the Simpsons area and the upper paths on the right lead to the holding areas for Hill House and Beetlejuice (the hold area for Scarey is back in Simpsons across from the Kwik E Mart).  You can move between the areas, but you’ll be behind the front of the pack (if that’s important) if you do.  Those seem to be the two most popular houses this year, so that S&S is getting a lot of the crowds (unusual since in recent years it’s usually been Finnegans).  Around 4pm, both sides of the Simpsons area are gated off - so food and drink there are only for Stay & Scream (a path down the middle of the street for day guests to get through, with a crossover point for the S&S folks).  Per my friend, they entered after the gates opened, grabbed a drink in the Simpsons area and then backtracked to end of the line for Hill House when they released - it was around a 25-30 minute at the back (and maybe a little longer for Beetlejuice).  The only reason to head in early is if anyone wants front of line (or a seat at the bar in Simpsons) - can’t say I’d line up that early, but I guess if someone only has one night.  My friend did give one warning: that holding area for the houses doesn’t really have any shade or cover - if the sun is beating down or it starts to rain, that could be a miserable time if you choose to wait 60-90 minutes.


----------



## keishashadow

ShadeDK very helpful thanks.  

Trying to determine which house(s) are opening first in each holding zone


----------



## keishashadow

Anyone do jacked up at CB yet?  Stranger things was very well done 

opens at 2pm for onsite guests.  Wondering how the lines are building  early on


----------



## soniam

ShadeDK said:


> The holding area for those two is the lagoon show viewing area - the entry point is by the crepe stand.  This entry point also gets you to the Simpsons area (and the holding area for Scarey).  Per reports, the area opens a little before 4pm and people are lining up to enter around 3:30-ish.



Wow! So really 3 holding areas. Interesting. Thanks for the detailed info. It's really helpful. I guess we will see how stuff goes mid-October when I get there.


----------



## AllyElly

Does anyone know what house opens up to the Finnegans stay and scream area?


----------



## keishashadow

*Haunts wanted*

_Now that we have confirmation there are three (3) holding pens this year…_

we need to know what house(s) are opened first.


----------



## Minerva Mouse

keishashadow said:


> *Haunts wanted*
> 
> _Now that we have confirmation there are three (3) holding pens this year…_
> 
> we need to know what house(s) are opened first.



I can confirm that Simpsons opens up to Scary, Puppet Theater and Wicked Growth.  And that Central Park opens up to Beetlejuice and Hill House.


----------



## tony67

keishashadow said:


> Anyone do jacked up at CB yet?  Stranger things was very well done
> 
> opens at 2pm for onsite guests.  Wondering how the lines are building  early on


It looks interesting - there were several YouTube videos on it  - I think it is only for onsite guests - but it's a hassle to get over their IMO - I plan to so we will see - might be able to pull off a 2Pm one of the days.
They also rethemed the bar (Swizzle Stick?) to the Icons and that is open for everyone - want to check that out as well


----------



## keishashadow

tony67 said:


> but it's a hassle to get over their IMO


If you will have a car, they are allowing free parking @ CB at least.  

otherwise, I’d Uber over then, walk that unauthorized walk across street to SF or grab the shuttle to parks

bar didn’t really impress us much last go-round, I’m sure others enjoyed it.


----------



## mamamelody2

So are there "lines" within the holding areas for particular houses if it releases to more than one?  If so, are they marked?


----------



## ShadeDK

mamamelody2 said:


> So are there "lines" within the holding areas for particular houses if it releases to more than one?  If so, are they marked?


Yes - they segregate “lines” for houses.  They’re typically clearly marked - although it can be a little chaotic.  It’s not a narrow line but a wide area.

Edited to add: the lines narrow once released, but the holding pens generally are a mass of humanity (a good comparison is Disney rope drop).  I typically follow up the rear than fight to be first.


----------



## mamamelody2

ShadeDK said:


> Yes - they segregate “lines” for houses.  They’re typically clearly marked - although it can be a little chaotic.  It’s not a narrow line but a wide area.
> 
> Edited to add: the lines narrow once released, but the holding pens generally are a mass of humanity (a good comparison is Disney rope drop).  I typically follow up the rear than fight to be first.



Thank you. I think I would probably rather follow up the rear as well. Sounds anxiety-inducing!


----------



## mamamelody2

Another question ( I do apologize, I keep thinking of new things I don't know)
Can you get in line for the houses right up to closing, or do the cut the lines early?


----------



## ClapYourHands

If we get tickets for one night (Thursday) and really like it, can we upgrade to RoF?  We are newbies, and not sure if we're going to love it enough to go several times.  Don't want to waste money on RoF if we don't want to go back, but also don't want to waste money buying separate nights if we only buy the first night and can't apply that to an upgrade.


----------



## macraven

mamamelody2 said:


> Another question ( I do apologize, I keep thinking of new things I don't know)
> Can you get in line for the houses right up to closing, or do the cut the lines early?


As long as the line has not been cut off, all that are in the line will be able to do that house 

In some past years, lines have been cut off before closing time
A house line could be cut off 30 minutes before the park officially closes 

All in the line up to that point, are allowed to stay in line


----------



## keishashadow

Work in progress here as to first houses open info 

According to reliable sources on FB:

Finnegans:  Bride or TCM

Central Park:  hill house or Beetlejuice

Here, Initially, guests are asked if they want to go to line up for the houses or Simpsons area.

If you select houses, then divided to either Hill House or Beetlejuice

once pens released simpson area will be led to Scary by TMs.

Reports you can bring up the rear/merge into either of the existing lines originating in Central Park too


----------



## ClapYourHands

Are there freestyle machines or quick serve places to refill the cup while waiting?  We will probably do stay and scream at Central Park to get to Beetlejuice or Hill House, but I don't want to melt in the sun


----------



## pas130

I finally decided to book the RIP (public) Tour for 10/16 which is a Saturday. Do we have to call and confirm the tour? I think I had to in the past (only did the tour once). I have the email confirmation with the date, but not the time (I did select a time though). It's getting real now  We have Express for the other two nights we are attending, and I thought the third night we would just chill BUT as a nurse I've been working LOTS of OT so I decided to splurge. 

Mobile ticket question, can you get a printout at the hotel of tickets? Or should I print the confirmation pages JUST in case my phone is being fresh..... can you tell I am getting excited (and nervous). This trip is going to ROCK! 

Thank you to all posting their HHN experiences!!!! <3


----------



## macraven

Don’t know what to tell you but will say I received an email with a confirmation number and info of my tour meet up time.

it basically confirmed where to go for the tour to sign in

I received the email quickly, same day I booked by a phone call

You can call VIP tours and have them send you the confirmation number and standard form letter that acknowledges your tour

I booked my tours the day bookings started
Maybe they are doing confirmation letters at a slower pace now?

Tours are at different time periods
Call Vip Tours so you know your meet up time


----------



## keishashadow

pas130 said:


> BUT as a nurse I've been working LOTS of OT so I decided to splurge.


thank you for your service, enjoy!


----------



## vinotinto

DIS friends, I need help figuring out a strategy for our HHN day/evening. Please help!

We have APs and will be at UO by 2pm and can "Stay and Scream."
We have Express Pass for HHN.
This is our only night doing HHN (Thursday Oct 7th).
I want to sit down and have linner, so that we're not melting down for lack of food (important not only for the teens but for this mama, snacks are just not enough for extended hours!).
I currently have linner reservations at Finnegan's at 2:45pm and Lombard's at 3:30. Lombard's menu is more appealing, but logistics is more important.
We want to do all 10 houses, enjoy the scare zones, have a couple of snacks/themed food, and definitely see the 2 shows.
Of the houses, Hill House and Beetlejuice are the ones we may want to do more than once.
I would prefer to save our energy for the evening, and would prefer not to stand in a stand and scream line for more than 20 minutes.
So, would you recommend that we eat linner at Finnegan's or Lombard's?

Assuming we want to head to Central Park for the Scream and Stay, what time should we plan to be there and what kind of wait can we expect? I assume there is no seating and beverages while we wait for the houses in that line? How far behind the pack will we be if we do not make the Beetlejuice/Hill House line?

If we decide to Scream and Stay at Finnegan's at 5pm, would that experience be more pleasant than Central Park? Is there seating? Beverages?


----------



## macraven

Testing


----------



## keishashadow

[vinotinto:  my suggestions are in *bold below*

DIS friends, I need help figuring out a strategy for our HHN day/evening. Please help!

We have APs and will be at UO by 2pm and can "Stay and Scream."
We have Express Pass for HHN.
This is our only night doing HHN (Thursday Oct 7th).
I want to sit down and have linner, so that we're not melting down for lack of food (important not only for the teens but for this mama, snacks are just not enough for extended hours!).
I currently have linner reservations at Finnegan's at 2:45pm and Lombard's at 3:30. Lombard's menu is more appealing, but logistics is more important.
*they are not that far apart from each other. Lombards will be a quieter dining experience.  Finnegan’s is especially hopping pre HHN.  *
We want to do all 10 houses, enjoy the scare zones, have a couple of snacks/themed food, and definitely see the 2 shows.
*the Columbus Day Thursday has been busier than most others in the past when we’ve visited.  You have EP, conventional wisdom is to do the first few houses from stay & scream (see above) & save your pass to do repeat viewing.  *


Of the houses, Hill House and Beetlejuice are the ones we may want to do more than once.
*Then, it’s a good idea to start out in CP area. Might get lucky & knock them both out before the gate gets back there.  *

I would prefer to save our energy for the evening, and would prefer not to stand in a stand and scream line for more than 20 minutes.

So, would you recommend that we eat linner at Finnegan's or Lombard's?

*doesn’t matter where or what time you eat dinner.  Both options will have you back on the sidewalk before 5 pm.  when it rolls around, the TM’s will start herding people into the pens.  They are very efficient at it.  Many of the rides will be proactively closed before 5pm to allow for the people in line to be processed in a timely manner so that the park can be cleared of day guests.  Sooner that happens, the earlier HHN will fire up.*

Assuming we want to head to Central Park for the Scream and Stay, what time should we plan to be there and what kind of wait can we expect? I assume there is no seating and beverages while we wait for the houses in that line? How far behind the pack will we be if we do not make the Beetlejuice/Hill House line?

_*you will wait in “a” pen until the park is cleared, period

Read back, there have been reports of the pens being released by 5:30 or so, although quite early based upon past experience.  

There is little seating or shade in the pens.  It’s a mass of humanity lol. Prefer to hang back to not be in the thick of the crowd.  YMMV. 

There are plenty of opportunities to grab refreshments throughout the night. Expect long lines, especially for the pizza fries & tater Stick things.  there have been consistent reports of excessive delays for snacks throughout the night this year.  

You may find yourself needing to prioritize houses vs snacks & house vs shows.  Might want to discuss that with the fam ahead of time to avoid disappointment.*_

If we decide to Scream and Stay at Finnegan's at 5pm, would that experience be more pleasant than Central Park? Is there seating? Beverages?

*Lol define ‘pleasant’.  like death & taxes, HHN holding pens are hot & crowded.  Most people seem happy enough & go with the flow.  There’s an interesting electricity in the air.  All part of the experience.  Embrace it.

pray to your higher power it doesn’t rain. .  

benches will likely be long spoken for, same as fence railings TBH.  Finnegan’s will be at capacity; both from those trying to hold down their table for 3 hours to those in line outside trying to get in.

it’s good to go into the event with a general plan of attack.  However, you need to be flexible.  will find that crowds for each house ebb & flow from hour to hour.  relax and enjoy the ride.*[/QUOTE]


----------



## soniam

@vinotinto Keisha has good advice. Also, Louie's may not be as crowded for pizza fries, and they are much better there. Sometimes there is curbing available at the back of Finnegan's S&S area to sit, but sometimes that gets full too. Usually the curbing in front of the xmas shop fills up first, since it tends to have some shade.

If it rains, then at least the sun isn't baking down on you


----------



## keishashadow

soniam said:


> If it rains, then at least the sun isn't baking down on you


 Can’t argue with that fact lol


----------



## Robo56

keishashadow said:


> Anyone do jacked up at CB yet? Stranger things was very well done
> 
> opens at 2pm for onsite guests. Wondering how the lines are building early on




We went to see the Jacked up room at CB yesterday. There was no line. You only need your resort room card from any onsite resort to enter. Staff takes you inside. Glad we seen it. Liked Stranger Things better, but nice photo op inside.

Lines were long for houses and food booths Sunday night and yesterday night. Overheard guest services tell a guy all the FP’s were sold out yesterday evening.


----------



## soniam

Robo56 said:


> We went to see the Jacked up room at CB yesterday. There was no line. You only need your resort room card from any onsite resort to enter. Staff takes you inside. Glad we seen it. Liked Stranger Things better, but nice photo op inside.
> 
> Lines were long for houses and food booths Sunday night and yesterday night. Overheard guest services tell a guy all the FP’s
> were sold out yesterday evening.


How did you get over to CB? Trying to decide if I want to go. The drinks at the bar didn't seem very interesting.


----------



## keishashadow

Robo56 said:


> We went to see the Jacked up room at CB yesterday. There was no line. You only need your resort room card from any onsite resort to enter. Staff takes you inside. Glad we seen it. Liked Stranger Things better, but nice photo op inside.
> 
> Lines were long for houses and food booths Sunday night and yesterday night. Overheard guest services tell a guy all the FP’s
> were sold out yesterday evening.


 Thanks!   had the thot ST would be difficult to top, it was so well done.  

any pics or are you still considering a TR?


----------



## eliezra

Thus will be out 1st HHN, yay!  Looking for some insight on which day would be the least crowded?

1. Tuesday, Oct 26 - this is the only Tuesday of the event.  I had heard last year this day was packed, but I have no personal experience.  
2. Wednesday, Oct 27
3. Thursday, Oct 28 - Orlando schools are closed on Friday, will this impact attendance on Thursday at all?

Thanks for your thoughts!
Amy


----------



## vinotinto

keishashadow said:


> [vinotinto:  my suggestions are in *bold below*
> 
> DIS friends, I need help figuring out a strategy for our HHN day/evening. Please help!
> 
> We have APs and will be at UO by 2pm and can "Stay and Scream."
> We have Express Pass for HHN.
> This is our only night doing HHN (Thursday Oct 7th).
> I want to sit down and have linner, so that we're not melting down for lack of food (important not only for the teens but for this mama, snacks are just not enough for extended hours!).
> I currently have linner reservations at Finnegan's at 2:45pm and Lombard's at 3:30. Lombard's menu is more appealing, but logistics is more important.
> *they are not that far apart from each other. Lombards will be a quieter dining experience.  Finnegan’s is especially hopping pre HHN.  *
> We want to do all 10 houses, enjoy the scare zones, have a couple of snacks/themed food, and definitely see the 2 shows.
> *the Columbus Day Thursday has been busier than most others in the past when we’ve visited.  You have EP, conventional wisdom is to do the first few houses from stay & scream (see above) & save your pass to do repeat viewing.  *
> 
> 
> Of the houses, Hill House and Beetlejuice are the ones we may want to do more than once.
> *Then, it’s a good idea to start out in CP area. Might get lucky & knock them both out before the gate gets back there.  *
> 
> I would prefer to save our energy for the evening, and would prefer not to stand in a stand and scream line for more than 20 minutes.
> 
> So, would you recommend that we eat linner at Finnegan's or Lombard's?
> 
> *doesn’t matter where or what time you eat dinner.  Both options will have you back on the sidewalk before 5 pm.  when it rolls around, the TM’s will start herding people into the pens.  They are very efficient at it.  Many of the rides will be proactively closed before 5pm to allow for the people in line to be processed in a timely manner so that the park can be cleared of day guests.  Sooner that happens, the earlier HHN will fire up.*
> 
> Assuming we want to head to Central Park for the Scream and Stay, what time should we plan to be there and what kind of wait can we expect? I assume there is no seating and beverages while we wait for the houses in that line? How far behind the pack will we be if we do not make the Beetlejuice/Hill House line?
> 
> _*you will wait in “a” pen until the park is cleared, period
> 
> Read back, there have been reports of the pens being released by 5:30 or so, although quite early based upon past experience.
> 
> There is little seating or shade in the pens.  It’s a mass of humanity lol. Prefer to hang back to not be in the thick of the crowd.  YMMV.
> 
> There are plenty of opportunities to grab refreshments throughout the night. Expect long lines, especially for the pizza fries & tater Stick things.  there have been consistent reports of excessive delays for snacks throughout the night this year.
> 
> You may find yourself needing to prioritize houses vs snacks & house vs shows.  Might want to discuss that with the fam ahead of time to avoid disappointment.*_
> 
> If we decide to Scream and Stay at Finnegan's at 5pm, would that experience be more pleasant than Central Park? Is there seating? Beverages?
> 
> *Lol define ‘pleasant’.  like death & taxes, HHN holding pens are hot & crowded.  Most people seem happy enough & go with the flow.  There’s an interesting electricity in the air.  All part of the experience.  Embrace it.
> 
> pray to your higher power it doesn’t rain. .
> 
> benches will likely be long spoken for, same as fence railings TBH.  Finnegan’s will be at capacity; both from those trying to hold down their table for 3 hours to those in line outside trying to get in.
> 
> it’s good to go into the event with a general plan of attack.  However, you need to be flexible.  will find that crowds for each house ebb & flow from hour to hour.  relax and enjoy the ride.*


[/QUOTE]
Thank you! I think we'll plan to head to CP and hang back a bit.  We don't really need to be first, LOL. And bring ponchos. 

I do expect it to be crowded that night. That has been my experience with Disney around those dates. I know many people heading to UO for our ATL Metro area fall break this year.


----------



## keishashadow

vinotinto said:


> I know many people heading to UO for our ATL Metro area fall break this year.


Not sure of current policies, pre Covid -Many schools in our area, combined day off for Columbus Day.  Followed by a parent/teacher conference day & an in service one for teachers.  Nice, as we’d just need to tack on just a day or two trips to flush out a fall when kids were in school 

For the locals…Is hell week a thing this year?  Just struck me as we booked a repeat HHN visit for 6 days starting on 10/23.  Never have gone so late in the haunt season, figure it very well may be far more crowded than past visits over Columbus Day weekend.


----------



## soniam

eliezra said:


> Thus will be out 1st HHN, yay!  Looking for some insight on which day would be the least crowded?
> 
> 1. Tuesday, Oct 26 - this is the only Tuesday of the event.  I had heard last year this day was packed, but I have no personal experience.
> 2. Wednesday, Oct 27
> 3. Thursday, Oct 28 - Orlando schools are closed on Friday, will this impact attendance on Thursday at all?
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts!
> Amy


I heard on a podcast that the Thursdays before Orlando schools are out on a Friday can be really busy. Don't know about the other dates. I would look at the ticket and Express Pass pricing to see which is more expensive. That's usually a good indication of what Universal thinks will be busy.


----------



## macraven

keishashadow said:


> Not sure of current policies, pre Covid -Many schools in our area, combined day off for Columbus Day.  Followed by a parent/teacher conference day & an in service one for teachers.  Nice, as we’d just need to tack on just a day or two trips to flush out a fall when kids were in school
> 
> For the locals…Is hell week a thing this year?  Just struck me as we booked a repeat HHN visit for 6 days starting on 10/23.  Never have gone so late in the haunt season, figure it very well may be far more crowded than past visits over Columbus Day weekend.


It is going to be crowded


----------



## Robo56

keishashadow said:


> but those pictures more than make up for it . Did u do the parks? Have fun?





keishashadow said:


> Thanks! had the thot ST would be difficult to top, it was so well done.
> 
> any pics or are you still considering a TR?



I started a trip report. Will share lots of pics for those  who want to see them.


----------



## ClapYourHands

vinotinto said:


> Thank you! I think we'll plan to head to CP and hang back a bit.  We don't really need to be first, LOL. And bring ponchos.
> 
> I do expect it to be crowded that night. That has been my experience with Disney around those dates. I know many people heading to UO for our ATL Metro area fall break this year.



For CP, if you go to the upper area, it’s holding for Beetlejuice. If you go to the lower area, it’s for Hill House. The Hill House line starts on the lower path, and then gets moved over to the area outside Animal Actors. We were there on Thursday. The line snakes around a bit, and then the later arriving people were put inside the Animal Actors theatre. I assume into the bleachers, but don’t know because we were towards the front. The line outside goes right next to the covered area with tables, so we were able to sit down to eat the dinner we brought with us.

The Beetlejuice line starts on the top path of CP, and then snakes down after the Hill House line gets moved over. We were at the top by the platform which was a pleasant place to sit; my son went to lie down in the grass just opposite. After getting settled there, you can leave the line; you’ll get a blue return ticket. My son left for the bathroom. The group in front of us sent someone for pizza, and they ate it picnic style.

Honestly, it was a pretty chill and orderly line, definitely not a mass of humanity.  Whichever you choose, you’re going to be in a line by 5, and you’ll be held there until at least 5:30, probably closer to 5:45. For us, getting there a bit early gained us a more pleasant spot to pass the time. Both times we brought our own food, and planned for that to be our dinnerbreak.


----------



## pas130

macraven said:


> Don’t know what to tell you but will say I received an email with a confirmation number and info of my tour meet up time.
> 
> it basically confirmed where to go for the tour to sign in
> 
> I received the email quickly, same day I booked by a phone call
> 
> You can call VIP tours and have them send you the confirmation number and standard form letter that acknowledges your tour
> 
> I booked my tours the day bookings started
> Maybe they are doing confirmation letters at a slower pace now?
> 
> Tours are at different time periods
> Call Vip Tours so you know your meet up time


Thanks Mac, I'm going to call. I have a date and confirmation # but no time to meet up. JUST to make sure I booked the time I think I did  I am SO looking forward to EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## macraven

Call VIP tours and they will be able to give when your assigned tour begins 
Try to check in 30 minutes before your tour.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Ultimate Frequent Fear Pass checking in!

I went last night with a small group.

Before last night, we just went over Sept 9 (thursday) because we thought being the first Thursday it might not be too crowded. We didn't get there till 9 which is probably one of the more crowded hours. It was way more crowded than we wanted for a Thursday so we walked around to see all the scare zones then we did Bride with about a 25 minute wait. We left after about an hour and a half since we all had to work.


So here is my report, let me know if anyone has questions. I'll break it down by time in case that helps people. We also plan to attend maybe once a week from this point out.

Friday Sat 17

4:30 pm We arrived at the parking garage for Stay and Scream.

4:40 pm Into US. We stopped for an icee and walked through the Tribute Store.

5ish pm Into the corral for the NY/Finnegan's area.

There were two lines. We could get in line for Bride or Texas Chainsaw. The Bride line was longer and we'd already done that house so we got in line for Chainsaw.

The carnival type food booth was right next to our line so one of our party members got the deep fried PB&J to eat in line. It was basically an uncrustable. I had a bite and it was ok, not a lot of jelly and I'm pretty sure it would have made me sick if I'd eaten more. She threw it away with a couple bites left. She liked it but thought it was better in small doses.

5:32 pm Our line started to move to Chainsaw. Bride had started to move right at 5:30.

I don't think the house was ready immediately, we ended up waiting about 10 minutes to go in. I'll do my house rankings and thoughts at the end after my timeline review.

5:54 We were out front and checking on Tooth Fairy/Icons. Tooth Fairy said they weren't loading til 6:15 (not sure if this is everyday or just our night). Icons was loading and the TM told us the house opened at 6.

Waited roughly 10 minutes for Icons. When we came out of the house it was absolutely pouring. One of those crazy deluges. People were hiding wherever they could. We all had umbrellas so decided to make our way to Diagon Alley. This kind of ruined our strategy for the night, if it hadn't been pouring we would have either gone to do Bride or checked to see if Tooth Fairy was open.

We slogged through an empty park. Our shoes got soaked (though to be fair they had already been soaked from the short walk from Icons exit to the next shelter). We made it into the Leaky Cauldron and were the only people there. We each got some dinner, which also hadn't been the plan, we meant to eat at the HHN booths later. We ate our food while checking the rain.

6:30ish roughly the rain let up and we headed out of Leaky Cauldron to an almost empty park. We decided to check out Wicked Growth because I knew that was a popular house. We were very dry except for our poor shoes/socks which were soaked.

6:40ish we basically walked into Wicked Growth. They opened up the long queue lines so we had to walk an empty queue but the only wait was the time it took us to walk there.

6:56 we went next door and waited maybe 5 minutes for Puppet Theater. It was closed when we got in line for Wicked Growth due to some flooding from the rain. It had just reopened when we got out of Wicked Growth.

Sorry I don't have pictures from this time so my exact time of night is a bit shaky.

We headed over to Scarey. Waited less than 5 minutes. When we left there was absolutely no line and we thought about going again but our friend wanted to leave by 8 and we were trying to knock out as many houses as we could, so we carried on.

7:15 got in line for Beetlejuice. The line said 35 minutes and it did actually end up taking 30 minutes right on the nose. Hill House had said 25 minutes but we guessed that Beetlejuice would only be higher when we got out of Hill so we picked Beetlejuice.

At this point our friend needed to head out so we walked through the Gorewood Forest scare zone with her. This was our first proper scare zone of the night since the scareactors were rained out of the others.

We separated at Case Files and my BF and I waited exactly 15 minutes for Case Files.

Walked through the Lights Camera Hacktion scarezone.

8:31 Next we got in line for Tooth Fairy. Ended up waiting 9 minutes.

We wanted to try to hit Hill House but the posted wait was 45. We headed that way anyway hoping the line would drop. Passed Central Park 3 minutes before the 9 pm lagoon show so decided to stop and watch. There were no rail spots left so we stood a little bit off to the side of the rail right near the entry.

9:12 show over, walked back through the Gorewood scare zone. Hill House was up to an hour and our wet shoes were bothering us so we didn't really want to wait.

We ended up doing a circuit of the park on our way out and hit Crypt Tv and Seek and Destroy.

9:29 we got in line for Bride. You can pretty well judge the line length for this house since most of it is in view. Only waited 12 minutes. We passed through 30 years 30 fears on our way out and were headed out at 9:50 and home before 10 pm.

I feel like this is not a good night to go off of for planning. It was a Friday night, but we got absolutely drenched for maybe half an hour. I'm pretty sure this caused people to either leave or put off coming.

So that was our timeline! I'll do my next post with my rankings and a couple pictures.


----------



## macraven

I  your trip report!
Really do !


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I have now done all the houses save Hill House and the only one I've done twice is Bride so I'll let you know my thoughts. Though I really think houses are subjective and I don't think anyone should skip any of them because you never know what you'll like.

I also need to add a disclaimer. I don't really get scared at HHN. Every once in a while a jump scare will get me but I'm more of one of the types of people who likes to look at all the detail in the houses. So as far as scariness goes....not sure if any of the houses stood out as scarier than the others but I don't easily gets scared so... yeah.

*Scare Zones*

Honestly I'm not that impressed with any of the scare zones this year. It very well could be they have fewer scare actors in them because of COVID and maybe lack of people to hire.

5. 30 years 30 fears: at the bottom of my list. This is the entry scare zone so it's mostly a selfie zone just like in years past. It's a narrow space so they don't even have a lot of area to work with.

4. Crypt TV. I have never seen any of the shows so maybe that dampens my view. Most scare actors seem to be up on the stages and just nothing really works for me there.

3. Seek and Destroy. What a bizarre scare zone. The helmeted people just kind of look like Cobra Kai and I really don't get it. I might be alone here but I always love when they put the Purge in the NY area. It just fits so well and I think it works.

2. Lights Camera Hacktion. I enjoy all the different little genres and scenes we get. It's better than Crypt TV (in my opinion) because the scare actors are able to walk around and do their thing.

1. Gorewood Forest. I absolute love the lighting effect on the trees. This area always seems to get a great scare zone. I love the actors with the stilt type hands, I think breaking up the human profile is a great way to make things just a bit freakier.

*Shows*

We have so far only seen the lagoon show so that's all I can rank.

Marathon of Mayhem. I was mostly meh about this show. Some of the effects are cool (chainsaw and blood water) but other than that I couldn't really even find an overarching story beyond: look at this random assortment of properties we have that we got the rights to put in our water show. I wouldn't recommend waiting very long for this. Maybe try watching one of the later shows and see if you can walk up right before it starts to get a good view.

*Houses*

Just FYI we did not get a chance to do Hill House yet so it's not on this list.

9. Texas Chainsaw Massacre
I thought the Chainsaw house they had a few years ago for HHN was perfection.
Even with that being said, this house was really just meh. I liked the pig puppet, that's about all I can say. Maybe I just need to do it again but I was not impressed.

Chainsaw was really the only house I disliked.

8. Scarey
I am pretty sure that I missed every single scare in this house. I didn't think it was a bad house, just for now it doesn't rank very highly on my list. I'd like to do it again and see if it goes higher on my list. I do really like the idea of Carey Ohio and I hope I enjoy this house more later on.

7. Revenge of the Tooth Fairy
I absolutely love the entryway to this house and I like the narration. However, I think it just got a bit tired with the fairies always looking the same and being the majority of the scares.

6. Wicked Growth Realm of the Pumpkin
I fully expect this house to go higher as the event goes on, I know it tops the lists of lots of people. I didn't dislike this house, it just doesn't hit the top of my list. I did like how they got the pumpkin smell exactly right. It wasn't a pumpkin pie smell but more like the smell you get when you're carving pumpkins.

There isn't a lot separating the houses at the top of my list.

5. Case Files Unearthed
Really really love the overall story of this house and the narration. I like houses where the theme jumps around, keeps it fresh.

4. Beetlejuice
This house runs in the same vein as Ghostbusters. Was it scary? Not by a long shot unless the jump scares get you. But it was extremely faithful to the movie and it was like stepping into the film. Beetlejuice is not one of my favorite movies, or else the house would rank higher. Loved all the details and how Beetlejuice greets you as you enter.

3. Bride of Frankenstein
I am a sucker for the Frankenstein movies so of course I liked this house. The entryway was such an impressive show.

2. HHN Icons Captured
I highly recommend watching a youtube short history video on the Icons if you aren't familiar with them. It will massively increase your enjoyment of this house.

1. Puppet Theatre Captive Audience
This is where it comes into play that I think everyone should experience each house. Because for me, the whole old time theater scenes really plays into my enjoyment of the house. Is everyone as into theater type stuff as I am? No way, but it definitely adds to my enjoyment and makes the house rank higher. I also liked the baby powder smell (actors used to use it to set their makeup).

I'm pretty sure my rankings will change as I experience the houses more.

I didn't take too many pictures this night since it was raining a vast majority of the time and I had my phone tucked away safely. Here are a couple of my favs.


----------



## macraven

Super write up you presented to the readers !

I’m sure house atmosphere will change as the season continues on

Hope your next evening of hhn is rain free
it makes a big difference when weather is better


----------



## keishashadow

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> 8. Scarey
> I am pretty sure that I missed every single scare in this house. I didn't think it was a bad house, just for now it doesn't rank very highly on my list. I'd like to do it again and see if it goes higher on my list. I do really like the idea of Carey Ohio and I hope I enjoy this house more later on.


it’s always gratifying to see a reviewer acknowledge that you really can’t get a definitive feel for a house on one walkthrough…just too easy to miss the timing. 


OhioStateBuckeye said:


> 5. Case Files Unearthed
> Really really love the overall story of this house and the narration. I like houses where the theme jumps around, keeps it fresh.


you’ve summed this up in two sentences better than I’ve seen so far!  Still, haven’t wrapped my head completely around the premise.  Looking forward to checking it out.

thanks for the detailed comments.


----------



## Jessem1133

Have any of the HHN food options been available during the day? Was looking forward to trying the Twisted Taters if they’re available!


----------



## Monykalyn

Still haven’t seen Icons or TCM.
Hill House-not particularly scary but some creepy parts and I LOVE the series, definitely stays true to series.
Beetlejuice-not at all scary, like Stranger things was for me- gorgeous sets, the entry IS vertigo Inducing though as a warning. Another true to movie one and just overall fun.
Scary -really cool. 2nd run got a couple scares. This is one I’d love to do a lights on tour thru
Wicked Growth-was expecting more, only one run thru, so holding judgement. Facade is AMAZING though. Think I just missed most scare.
Case files- I love this house. Even though I didn’t get all the scares on either run yet. Really lookin forward to lights on tour.  Did get a couple good scares too
Bride-another one I really like. Not too many scares but well done, if you are a classic monster fan this is a good house. 
Tooth Fairy- creepy. I used to have dreams of teeth falling out after braces removed so I am biased but I really liked this house. First run I got genuine scare as I swear at one point I was surrounded by monster fairies 
Puppet theater-another genuinely creepy house - have enjoyed both runs so far 
Scare zones: more photo ops (clogging up walkways) than scary: gorewood forest, seek and destroy (this is just weird)m crypt tv (watch out for all the selfies going on).  3o years, 30 fears is just near entry. Lights camera Hacktion is the only one with chainsaws echoing thru fog-best zone.
have 4 more HHN nights including UtH tour and private RiP.  Will see if impressions change!


----------



## macraven

Thanks for sharing that !


----------



## Robo56

Can’t remember if I read this here or elsewhere, but someone asked if any of the HHN food booths are opened during the day. They are not. They are only open during HHN.

The HHN Tribute Store is open everyday to all guests. They do have some Halloween dessert items for purchase plus some nice HHN merchandise.

Louie’s Italian restaurant has pizza fries available any day. These are popular during HHN.


----------



## soniam

Robo56 said:


> Can’t remember if I read this here or elsewhere, but someone asked if any of the HHN food booths are opened during the day. They are not. They are only open during HHN.
> 
> The HHN Tribute Store is open everyday to all guests. They do have some Halloween dessert items for purchase plus some nice HHN merchandise.
> 
> Louie’s Italian restaurant has pizza fries available any day. These are popular during HHN.


So, Louie's has pizza fries even during the day


----------



## wdwrule

Robo56 said:


> Can’t remember if I read this here or elsewhere, but someone asked if any of the HHN food booths are opened during the day. They are not. They are only open during HHN.
> 
> The HHN Tribute Store is open everyday to all guests. They do have some Halloween dessert items for purchase plus some nice HHN merchandise.
> 
> Louie’s Italian restaurant has pizza fries available any day. These are popular during HHN.


Thanks for this tip about the pizza fries! I have yet to try them and plan on trying them very soon! I just checked in the app and they are available for a mobile order as well.


----------



## buckeev

keishashadow said:


> [vinotinto:  my suggestions are in *bold below*
> 
> DIS friends, I need help figuring out a strategy for our HHN day/evening. Please help!
> 
> We have APs and will be at UO by 2pm and can "Stay and Scream."
> We have Express Pass for HHN.
> This is our only night doing HHN (Thursday Oct 7th).
> I want to sit down and have linner, so that we're not melting down for lack of food (important not only for the teens but for this mama, snacks are just not enough for extended hours!).
> I currently have linner reservations at Finnegan's at 2:45pm and Lombard's at 3:30. Lombard's menu is more appealing, but logistics is more important.
> *they are not that far apart from each other. Lombards will be a quieter dining experience.  Finnegan’s is especially hopping pre HHN.  *
> We want to do all 10 houses, enjoy the scare zones, have a couple of snacks/themed food, and definitely see the 2 shows.
> *the Columbus Day Thursday has been busier than most others in the past when we’ve visited.  You have EP, conventional wisdom is to do the first few houses from stay & scream (see above) & save your pass to do repeat viewing.  *
> 
> 
> Of the houses, Hill House and Beetlejuice are the ones we may want to do more than once.
> *Then, it’s a good idea to start out in CP area. Might get lucky & knock them both out before the gate gets back there.  *
> 
> I would prefer to save our energy for the evening, and would prefer not to stand in a stand and scream line for more than 20 minutes.
> 
> So, would you recommend that we eat linner at Finnegan's or Lombard's?
> 
> *doesn’t matter where or what time you eat dinner.  Both options will have you back on the sidewalk before 5 pm.  when it rolls around, the TM’s will start herding people into the pens.  They are very efficient at it.  Many of the rides will be proactively closed before 5pm to allow for the people in line to be processed in a timely manner so that the park can be cleared of day guests.  Sooner that happens, the earlier HHN will fire up.*
> 
> Assuming we want to head to Central Park for the Scream and Stay, what time should we plan to be there and what kind of wait can we expect? I assume there is no seating and beverages while we wait for the houses in that line? How far behind the pack will we be if we do not make the Beetlejuice/Hill House line?
> 
> _*you will wait in “a” pen until the park is cleared, period
> 
> Read back, there have been reports of the pens being released by 5:30 or so, although quite early based upon past experience.
> 
> There is little seating or shade in the pens.  It’s a mass of humanity lol. Prefer to hang back to not be in the thick of the crowd.  YMMV.
> 
> There are plenty of opportunities to grab refreshments throughout the night. Expect long lines, especially for the pizza fries & tater Stick things.  there have been consistent reports of excessive delays for snacks throughout the night this year.
> 
> You may find yourself needing to prioritize houses vs snacks & house vs shows.  Might want to discuss that with the fam ahead of time to avoid disappointment.*_
> 
> If we decide to Scream and Stay at Finnegan's at 5pm, would that experience be more pleasant than Central Park? Is there seating? Beverages?
> 
> *Lol define ‘pleasant’.  like death & taxes, HHN holding pens are hot & crowded.  Most people seem happy enough & go with the flow.  There’s an interesting electricity in the air.  All part of the experience.  Embrace it.
> 
> pray to your higher power it doesn’t rain. .
> 
> benches will likely be long spoken for, same as fence railings TBH.  Finnegan’s will be at capacity; both from those trying to hold down their table for 3 hours to those in line outside trying to get in.
> 
> it’s good to go into the event with a general plan of attack.  However, you need to be flexible.  will find that crowds for each house ebb & flow from hour to hour.  relax and enjoy the ride.*


[/QUOTE]
 Lady K DEFINITELY knows her HHN!!! Tons of great advice there!


----------



## buckeev

Robo56 said:


> Can’t remember if I read this here or elsewhere, but someone asked if any of the HHN food booths are opened during the day. They are not. They are only open during HHN.
> 
> The HHN Tribute Store is open everyday to all guests. They do have some Halloween dessert items for purchase plus some nice HHN merchandise.
> 
> Louie’s Italian restaurant has pizza fries available any day. These are popular during HHN.


THANKS Robo! That be me! (Or at least I think I asked…specifically about the “Pizza Fries.”) Number One Son Gage has informed us that he wants to go to HHN-which totally shocked us! After a bit of investigative work, it was determined that he wanted to try the Pizza Fries…and my Bride has said she didn’t wanna go.


----------



## keishashadow

Robo56 said:


> They do have some Halloween dessert items for purchase plus some nice HHN merchandise.


robbie - do u think the line up of sweets at the tribute store compares to prior years?
Lady K DEFINITELY knows her HHN!!! Tons of great advice there!
[/QUOTE]
aw, shucks, thanks  

There are so many OGs here who, literally, eat/sleep/breathe HHNto them for sharing their knowledge


----------



## macraven

buckeev said:


> THANKS Robo! That be me! (Or at least I think I asked…specifically about the “Pizza Fries.”) Number One Son Gage has informed us that he wants to go to HHN-which totally shocked us! After a bit of investigative work, it was determined that he wanted to try the Pizza Fries…and my Bride has said she didn’t wanna go.



can you bribe your bride with some fancy bling to change her mind and go with you …


----------



## Robo56

soniam said:


> So, Louie's has pizza fries even during the day



Yes, You can get your pizza fries during the day at Louie’s.




wdwrule said:


> Thanks for this tip about the pizza fries! I have yet to try them and plan on trying them very soon! I just checked in the app and they are available for a mobile order as well.



You’re welcome.




buckeev said:


> THANKS Robo! That be me! (Or at least I think I asked…specifically about the “Pizza Fries.”) Number One Son Gage has informed us that he wants to go to HHN-which totally shocked us! After a bit of investigative work, it was determined that he wanted to try the Pizza Fries…and my Bride has said she didn’t wanna go.



I hope Gage is able to get his pizza fries from Louie’s.




keishashadow said:


> robbie - do u think the line up of sweets at the tribute store compares to prior years?



They looked pretty impressive.













I was a little intrigued by the chocolate pumpkin that you crack open to reveal the candy treat inside which included shaved chocolate, candy corn and chocolate bats, ghosts and pumpkins. 



macraven said:


> can you bribe your bride with some fancy bling to change her mind and go with you …



LOL......Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

In stay and scream line now for Beetlejuice. TMs came around and said the houses will open at 5:45


----------



## macraven

Awesome to have on the spot reports from 
Ivcourtneyy


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

lvcourtneyy said:


> In stay and scream line now for Beetlejuice. TMs came around and said the houses will open at 5:45



You're here!? So am I. Stay and scream for bride.

Barely made it in before 5 to the park.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> You're here!? So am I. Stay and scream for bride.
> 
> Barely made it in before 5 to the park.



ooo yes!! We only got in around 4:15  tried to take advantage of being baby-free and do velocicoaster first but it was delayed and we ran out of line to get over here


----------



## macraven

Now the big question… can you two meet up and for a hi and bye?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

macraven said:


> Now the big question… can you two meet up and for a hi and bye?



Sure if they have time. We're just here as locals and they're on vacation so it's purely up to them.

But I can pm my number.


----------



## macraven

All this time I thought you lived in Ohio


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

macraven said:


> All this time I thought you lived in Ohio



I did live in Ohio when I joined the dis. Moved to Austin Texas for my job, then Kansas city Missouri and now I'm in Davenport FL.

Moved in this January. So definitely enjoying my hhn local season.

And made DIs friends all along the way. Looking at you Sonia. Boards not letting me tag.


----------



## macraven

Once a Buckeye always a Buckeye fan

Mr Mac still talks forever the Buckeyes rules…


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Just moved us up in the beetlejuice line

current view lol


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Bride and chainsaw loading at 530.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

We’re in the beetlejuice queue now too, little drizzle feels nice lol 

decent line ahead of us but hopefully not too terrible


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

And looks like the house is open.


----------



## macraven

Lovely pictures !
Still reading along


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Out of bride. Into icons. House opens at 6 but lines open now


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Icons is open.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

And we're in icons.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Out of icons and into chainsaw


----------



## lvcourtneyy

When we got out of Beetlejuice, it was posted at 40 minutes and Hill House 45. Just saw the crowds from the general opening walking back.

went to puppet theater, no wait at all. Got some good scares. Liked the house.

in line now for wicked growth posted at 15 minutes.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Into chainsaw.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

In line for puppet theater.


----------



## macraven

Favorite house yet?

any duds ?


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Waiting out some heavy rain.

wasn’t a huge fan of scarey or wicked growth.

beetlejuice was cool but not scary.

puppet theater got me a bunch


----------



## macraven

It’s not fun when it rains in the parks
Hope it lessens up quickly!


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Major thunderstorm just ended. We were in the tribute store and a fire alarm went off so we all got kicked out.
Icons was a 25 minute wait.

just got out of Texas chainsaw said 35 minutes but had no line at all.

in line for bride now posted at 15 minutes


----------



## mamapenguin

lvcourtneyy said:


> When we got out of Beetlejuice, it was posted at 40 minutes and Hill House 45. Just saw the crowds from the general opening walking back.
> 
> went to puppet theater, no wait at all. Got some good scares. Liked the house.
> 
> in line now for wicked growth posted at 15 minutes.
> 
> View attachment 606665View attachment 606666View attachment 606667View attachment 606668View attachment 606669View attachment 606665View attachment 606666View attachment 606667View attachment 606668View attachment 606669


That person with the backpack, is she with you? I have a daughter that will probably need that. I have to figure out where to buy….


----------



## soniam

Robo56 said:


> Yes, You can get your pizza fries during the day at Louie’s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’re welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Gage is able to get his pizza fries from Louie’s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They looked pretty impressive.
> 
> 
> View attachment 606504
> 
> View attachment 606505
> 
> View attachment 606506
> 
> View attachment 606507
> 
> View attachment 606508
> 
> View attachment 606509
> I was a little intrigued by the chocolate pumpkin that you crack open to reveal the candy treat inside which included shaved chocolate, candy corn and chocolate bats, ghosts and pumpkins.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL......Sounds like a good plan.



I have some of those sweets on my treat list in my spreadsheet. I don't want to miss anything. I have gotten the smash chocolates at the Ganachery at Disney Springs before. They are filled with handmade marshmallows and chocolate pearls. Their chocolate is amazing, but the smash thing didn't feel worth it. I wonder if the same team that makes the chocolate at Toothsome made the chocolate for these.



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I did live in Ohio when I joined the dis. Moved to Austin Texas for my job, then Kansas city Missouri and now I'm in Davenport FL.
> 
> Moved in this January. So definitely enjoying my hhn local season.
> 
> And made DIs friends all along the way. Looking at you Sonia. Boards not letting me tag.


 To tag, you have to type it out with the "@" now and then do preview to make sure it worked right. It doesn't seem to autocomplete or give a list anymore Hope you are having a blast. See you in a couple of weeks


----------



## Monykalyn

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Bride and chainsaw loading at 530.


Both Wednesday and Thursday we did TCM, Icons and got in line for tooth fairy from staynscream area at Finnegans before park opened. Major storm we got caught in Wednesday so we went back to resort to  out, change clothes, wait out the rain, knocked out rest of houses from 945-1245 ish with express.
Last night much better in terms of weather and humidity. Did TCM, Icons before park opened, then caught up to rest of Family. We got to try lots of food last night-the fried PBJ is surprising GOOD! Still need to try the pumpkin foods by wicked growth. 
TcM-bottom of list for me, but never saw the movie
Scary-love the concept, it’s good but others better
Case files-another love the concept, usually a decent startle or scare or two.
Beetlejuice and Hill house-just love the attention to detail in these! Beetljuice was REALLY short of scare actors when we went though-7pm ish?
Tooth fairy-still creepy
Bride of frankenstein-another love because I like the genre so much, plus there is a cool effect.
Icons-some parts ok, some parts super creepy, couple scares-The Usher and Caretaker parts are my favorite. The Caretaker is far creepier to me than Jack.
Puppet theater-think this is getting better the more we go
Wicked growth-same as puppet theater-getting better with more runs-some great chances for scares if timing is on. Facade is really neat at night.

Think only going for couple hours tonite. then RiP tomorrow!


----------



## Rick195275

For those who have been this year, which houses did you find to be a little less frightening. Taking my kiddo, beetlejuice is a must! Wondering which other ones might not be as intense for a first timer to start with? Appreciate any insight, thanks!


----------



## macraven

Teens usually don’t get scared in the houses
So hopefully yours will enjoy them !

Think the disclaimer was changed down to age 13 this year


----------



## Monykalyn

Rick195275 said:


> For those who have been this year, which houses did you find to be a little less frightening. Taking my kiddo, beetlejuice is a must! Wondering which other ones might not be as intense for a first timer to start with? Appreciate any insight, thanks!


Beetlejuice definitely least scary, then probably case files and welcome to scarey. TCM is LOUD. Hill house isn’t too bad, neither is bride of Frankenstein. Icons, tooth fairy can go either way depending on timing. Wicked growth and puppet theater have some decent misdirection scares.  My rankings but as usual YMMV


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

So just in case anyone was worried or curious I stopped live posting on Wednesday because we had absolute deluges of rain.

Just to sum up our night real quick:

We arrived at stay and scream around 4:50. We waited in the NYC stay area and got in line for Bride. 



We were let loose at 5:30 and the house opened up shortly after. We were then able to get in line for Icons, which opened at 6. We had a very short wait and noticed that Chainsaw was a walk in (the entrance is visible from the Icon's entrance, it's next door). So we went to Chainsaw. We could have done Fairy as well but we were waiting for our friend to arrive later.

We headed to the back of the park and got in line for Puppet Theater. We had about a 15 minute wait and then headed to Wicked Growth, at which point it absolutely started to pour. We had umbrellas but our shoes ended up soaked due to all the ankle deep puddles. And by puddles I mean walkways. 



We were already in the rain so saw Wicked Growth was almost a walk up at this point so we went around again. Only waited about 5 minutes but got even more drenched. By the time we came out the second time the rain had let up a bit. We headed to the amphitheater show Halloween Nightmare Fuel. We were in line 10 minutes before the 8 pm show. They loaded us maybe around 5 til. We had decent seats.

The show was pretty good but reminded me a lot of the previous dance troupe. I really liked all the fire acts. Must be a bit of a pyro. The poor main girl ended up falling hard on her back when she jumped up to grab the little rolling cage thing. I felt really bad for her. She got up and stayed out for another minute and then went backstage. The character did come back out, I wasn't sure if it was the same girl or an understudy or maybe they have 2 to rotate shows. I hope she is all right. 

After the show we went to Starbucks to grab some coffee and met up with our friend, who had just got off work and was nice enough to stop by our house and grab us fresh shoes/socks. Saved the night.

We got some dinner at the Wicked Growth booth. Two of us had pumpkin guts and the other had the gyoza. Both were really good. I recommend, especially the pumpkin guts if you're looking for a healthier option.

We decided to go to Case Files and waited 20 minutes. 



After that we went to Fairy. I think we waited around 25. Next up was Icons around half an hour. 



Haunting of Hill House was our last of the night, I think we got in line around 12ish and the wait 35 minutes. The event closed at 1 and we all had to work the next day anyway so we wrapped it up for the night.



Overall it was a good night but I'm really tired of these heavy rains. I hope the next HHN doesn't get a ton of rain. 

At this point we've done most of the houses multiple times, saw both the shows and have had numerous specialty foods so let me know if anyone has questions.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Rick195275 said:


> For those who have been this year, which houses did you find to be a little less frightening. Taking my kiddo, beetlejuice is a must! Wondering which other ones might not be as intense for a first timer to start with? Appreciate any insight, thanks!



I think the scare factor is pretty subjective. There are plenty of jump scares.

I do think Beetlejuice is the tamest. Bride isn't that scary but there are loud screams and jump scare opportunities. 

Case Files was not that scary. Though really, I don't get scared in the houses so it's hard for me to say.


----------



## shb5007

A couple quick newbie (1st timer questions).  Sorry if these are dumb... just trying to make the most out of our first HHN trip.

1.) I bought tickets, express passes, and scream early tickets.  Everything is attached to an email looking like a QR code.  Is that correct?  Is it best to print them to allow easy entry?

2.) For the express pass.  How is that marked / tracked?  Do you get a wristband or something?

3.) What time are we allowed entry with the scream early tickets?  And are you allowed to wonder the park before staging?

4.) If you "are" allowed to wonder, what time do rides close?

5.) Do you get to choose staging areas?  Which should we pick?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

shb5007 said:


> A couple quick newbie (1st timer questions).  Sorry if these are dumb... just trying to make the most out of our first HHN trip.
> 
> 1.) I bought tickets, express passes, and scream early tickets.  Everything is attached to an email looking like a QR code.  Is that correct?  Is it best to print them to allow easy entry?
> 
> 2.) For the express pass.  How is that marked / tracked?  Do you get a wristband or something?
> 
> 3.) What time are we allowed entry with the scream early tickets?  And are you allowed to wonder the park before staging?
> 
> 4.) If you "are" allowed to wonder, what time do rides close?
> 
> 5.) Do you get to choose staging areas?  Which should we pick?



4. The attractions stay open until 5. Some attractions are open during HHN like Rip Ride Rockit, The Mummy, MIB, Fast and Furious, Gringott's and Transformers. 

5. There are 3 stay and scream areas to my knowledge. You can enter the stay and screams around 5 or earlier. Once the day crowds clear they'll let you into houses early which is usually around 5:30. 

1. New York area: you can line up early for either Bride of Frankenstein or Texas Chainsaw Massacre. I don't think there's any advantage to choosing one over the other. I've now done both and am still able to easily and quickly do the other house after as well. You can hang out in the stay and scream without lining up for either and can just leisurely stroll out after the lines are let in.

If you choose New York you can easily do: Bride, Chainsaw, Icons (opens at 6) and Tooth Fairy usually opens around 6:15. 

2. Central Park area: you choose to line up for either Beetlejuice or Hill House. I've heard some bad things about this area being super crowded and that you have to line up pretty early for either house in order to make the line cut. But I haven't experienced it so maybe some others can chime in who have. 

Sounds like it's pretty easy to head over to Puppet Theater and Wicked Growth and Scarey after you do your pick of the central park area houses. 

3. Simpsons area: this gets you early access to Scarey at the back of the park. You could do Scarey and then quickly make it over to Wicked Growth and Puppet Theater and do those quickly as well. 

Choose whichever area has the houses you are most interested in. You have express so I would recommend doing as many houses with short waits as you can during stay and scream, then start to use your express as the park crowds come in. This way you can experience a lot of houses twice.


----------



## soniam

shb5007 said:


> A couple quick newbie (1st timer questions).  Sorry if these are dumb... just trying to make the most out of our first HHN trip.
> 
> 1.) I bought tickets, express passes, and scream early tickets.  Everything is attached to an email looking like a QR code.  Is that correct?  Is it best to print them to allow easy entry?
> 
> 2.) For the express pass.  How is that marked / tracked?  Do you get a wristband or something?
> 
> 3.) What time are we allowed entry with the scream early tickets?  And are you allowed to wonder the park before staging?
> 
> 4.) If you "are" allowed to wonder, what time do rides close?
> 
> 5.) Do you get to choose staging areas?  Which should we pick?


1) There should be an attachment that contains a barcode or a comment saying that you have to redeem this at a kiosk or ticket counter. The QR code is for the staff.
2) When they scan the barcode for the EP, it will know if you have used it on that house yet or not.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

soniam said:


> 1) There should be an attachment that contains a barcode or a comment saying that you have to redeem this at a kiosk or ticket counter. The QR code is for the staff.
> 2) When they scan the barcode for the EP, it will know if you have used it on that house yet or not.



We tag teamed that one pretty awesomely


----------



## macraven

Yes you both did and made Mod Mac proud!


----------



## shb5007

Thanks for the help!  That was great!

Do you know when the EARLIEST you are allowed into the front park gates with the Stay And Scream?  Is that 5pm?  So you basically go in and then right to a holding area (that you can pick)?  Or are you allowed in any earlier... enough time to run and try to get on Minions or something?

So it sounds like they use barcodes to scan. Here is what my tickets say, "You have selected the Mobile Ticket option for your ticket purchase. Your tickets are attached as an Adobe PDF file. Once opening, they have text, but also a large QR code (no old school barcodes). I guess that is what I need. Should I just keep our group of 4 tickets on one phone? Or should each person have their tickets on their device? We plan to stay together for the entire event.


----------



## ShadeDK

shb5007 said:


> 1) Do you know when the EARLIEST you are allowed into the front park gates with the Stay And Scream?  Is that 5pm?
> 
> 2) So you basically go in and then right to a holding area (that you can pick)?  Or are you allowed in any earlier... enough time to run and try to get on Minions or something?
> 
> 3) So it sounds like they use barcodes to scan....Once opening, they have text, but also a large QR code (no old school barcodes).
> 
> 4) Should I just keep our group of 4 tickets on one phone? Or should each person have their tickets on their device?



1) Scream Early tickets allow you to get into USO at 3pm.

2) Stay & Scream areas don’t open until around 4pm. You will need to scan into a S&S area by park closing at 5pm, but you can do anything else you want in the park between 3pm and 5pm.

3) Team members will scan the QR codes.

4) You can print the tickets or keep them on your phone.  You can do it all from one phone or let each person do their own.  Since you have express, note that you will need to show a Team Member that you have an express pass at the entry point of the Express line for each house and then the express pass (the QR code) for each person will be scanned later on in the line.  My recommendation is to take a picture of each pass for quick access and have the TMs scan the code from the photo (make sure your brightness is turned up).  If you use one phone, this makes it easy as you can just swipe through each pass for scanning and make it quick.


----------



## mechteach1

Fwiw, we are doing stay and scream right now. We entered a holding pen at around 4:55, and still managed to get a beer at Duff Gardens fairly quickly and found a shady spot to sit (on the ground on astroturf, but nbd).


----------



## mechteach1

Also, quick question that I don’t know will get an answer quickly enough! ;-) When do the rides open at HHN? My daughter would like to skip puppet theater and do MiB, but I wasn’t sure if that opened before 6:30


----------



## Metro West

mechteach1 said:


> Fwiw, we are doing stay and scream right now. We entered a holding pen at around 4:55, and still managed to get a beer at Duff Gardens fairly quickly and found a shady spot to sit (on the ground on astroturf, but nbd).


 Not bad indeed. I spent many evenings waiting in the sun until the rope dropped and let us into the food court.


----------



## soniam

shb5007 said:


> Thanks for the help!  That was great!
> 
> Do you know when the EARLIEST you are allowed into the front park gates with the Stay And Scream?  Is that 5pm?  So you basically go in and then right to a holding area (that you can pick)?  Or are you allowed in any earlier... enough time to run and try to get on Minions or something?
> 
> So it sounds like they use barcodes to scan. Here is what my tickets say, "You have selected the Mobile Ticket option for your ticket purchase. Your tickets are attached as an Adobe PDF file. Once opening, they have text, but also a large QR code (no old school barcodes). I guess that is what I need. Should I just keep our group of 4 tickets on one phone? Or should each person have their tickets on their device? We plan to stay together for the entire event.



Sounds like they may have gone to QR then. If you have mobile tickets, then you can use your phone or a printout. You might also be able to add them to the wallet in the Universal app, but I haven't done that with Express Pass before, just tickets and APs.

If you have Scream Early tickets, then I think they let you in at 3pm. If you have regular day tickets or APs, then you can get in anytime before 5pm. If you get in before 5pm, then you can ride rides. They will herd you into an S&S area by 5pm, but they usually start opening up around 4pm.


----------



## mechteach1

mechteach1 said:


> Also, quick question that I don’t know will get an answer quickly enough! ;-) When do the rides open at HHN? My daughter would like to skip puppet theater and do MiB, but I wasn’t sure if that opened before 6:30



In case anyone in the future is curious about this, they opened a few minutes before 6 - maybe 5:50-5:55 or so.


----------



## Skywalker3

Following all of this. We are planning our very first HHN this year, me and the 2 teens. very clueless about it all. Right now, planning Wed Oct 13, it's the only night of our trip that we can fit it in. It's Columbus Day weeks, so we're expecting it to be busy (and the parks.) Does the event ever sell out? debating buying tickets now or waiting? Also planning to do Stay/Scream, and start in CP, because I hope to start the night w Hill House/Beetlejuice. Other must-dos are Wicked Growth, Texas Chainsaw. What's been the best S/S pen to start, for getting the popular ones done, and what time to arrive??? Or best strategy for knocking out the most houses???I'm reading back through the thread, and getting excited. 
Any other newbie tips??? Oh, and if one of the kids wants to leave early, can I like take them back, then re-enter park w no issues? and does express pass work on rides during HHN? i know they dont' on the houses, unless we buy the separate one for HHN. Thanks in advance!!!! love all the reports and pictures.


----------



## mamapenguin

Only HHN express works during HHN for rides and houses. Hotel express and Premier AP after 4 express do not. A couple of nights sold out at the start of this season, hopefully your Wednesday will not. I don’t know about leave and come back, but I suspect yes because one year we left the holding area a few times and then scanned back in. Hopefully someone else can answer better on that.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

So I noticed that the CityWalk movie theater is playing a lot of classic scary movies, just in case anyone wants to incorporate that into their trip.

Examples are: Psycho, Creature from the Black Lagoon, Friday the 13th, Beetlejuice, Carrie. And on and on.

I was actually pondering if we want to do stay and scream one night, then when the park gets crowded bail and see an old scary movie, then come back for the last hour or two.


----------



## RebelHawk

We're finally home from a great WDW and HHN trip and thought I would quickly share thoughts from my private VIP HHN tour.

After planning my wife and my first ever trip to HHN we decided to book the Private VIP tour since we wanted to see and do everything in one night. My wife is NOT a scare person and was reluctant at first but finally agreed to doing this. Unfortunately the morning of the tour she decided that she was going to opt out of joining me so I forged on alone. I arrived at CityWalk via Uber just before 4PM and made my way over to Big Fire American Fare for my 4PM reservation. I was promptly seated and enjoyed the bison burger which was properly cooked and well seasoned, I would certainly return to this restaurant on a future trip.

Around 5:15 I made my way over to the front of Universal Studio and joined the queue heading in for the Private and Group RIP tours. They promptly opened the doors at 5:30 and the check in process began. My guide, Kristi Kaye, greeted me and provided me my lanyard and once we got the go ahead we headed into the park. As I was the first person to be allowed in I grabbed a quick photo of the empty street leading in.





We made our way into the VIP Tour restaurant which had a nice selection of sliders, finger foods and desserts. Having just come from dinner I skipped the food options and headed to the back to pick up an adult beverage from the bar. With purchased drink in hand and a water provided by Kristi we started talking about what I wanted to get done. Being a party of one we discussed a plan of action and got started. Being a complete HHN virgin, Krisiti quickly began with a historical overview of the event and the houses this year and from previous years. As there are much better break downs of the individual house I'll just say that I thoroughly enjoyed all of them. The scare factor came down to timing as we walked through the houses but I was thoroughly satisfied with my experience. At the end of the day we ended up doing all houses once, 4 of the houses a second time, MIB, Mummy, Rockit and Gringott's twice. We made three pit stops over the night to replenish waters and grab another beverage or two. After walking back through the scare zones it was approaching midnight and figured I had done and seen enough to call it a night. After saying farewell to Kristi I made my way back to the Uber drop off area for my return ride to WDW.

Stand out moments were a brief interaction with Jack and getting to go onto the main floor of MIB.





I can't speak highly enough of Kristi and will be reaching out to US to provide excellent feedback with my experiences that evening.


----------



## schumigirl

RebelHawk said:


> We're finally home from a great WDW and HHN trip and thought I would quickly share thoughts from my private VIP HHN tour.
> 
> After planning my wife and my first ever trip to HHN we decided to book the Private VIP tour since we wanted to see and do everything in one night. My wife is NOT a scare person and was reluctant at first but finally agreed to doing this. Unfortuantly the morning of the tour she decided that she was going to opt out of joining me so I forged on alone. I arrived at CityWalk via Uber just before 4PM and made my way over to Big Fire American Fare for my 4PM reservation. I was promptly seated and enjoyed the bison burger which was properly cooked and well seasoned, I would certainly return to this restaurant on a future trip.
> 
> Around 5:15 I made my way over to the front of Universal Studio and joined the queue heading in for the Private and Group RIP tours. They promptly opened the doors at 5:30 and the check in process began. My guide, Kristi Kaye, greeted me and provided me my lanyard and once we got the go ahead we headed into the park. As I was the first person to be allowed in I grabbed a quick photo of the empty street leading in.
> 
> View attachment 607909
> 
> View attachment 607911
> 
> We made our way into the VIP Tour restaurant which had a nice selection of sliders, finger foods and desserts. Having just come from dinner I skipped the food options and headed to the back to pick up an adult beverage from the bar. With purchased drink in hand and a water provided by Kristi we started talking about what I wanted to get done. Being a party of one we discussed a plan of action and got started. Being a complete HHN virgin Krisiti quickly began with a historical overview of the event and the houses this year and from previous years. As there are much better break downs of the individual house I'll just say that I throughly enjoyed all of them. The scare factor came down to timing as we walked through the houses but I was throughly satisfied with my experience. At the end of the day we ended up doing all houses once, 4 of the houses a second time, MIB, Mummy, Rockit and Gringott's twice. We made three pit stops over the night to replenish waters and grab another beverage or two. After walking back through the scare zones it was approaching midnight and figured I had done and seen enough to call it a night. After saying farewell to Kristi I made my way back to the Uber drop off area for my return ride to WDW.
> 
> Stand out moments were a brief interaction with Jack and getting to go onto the main floor of MIB.
> 
> View attachment 607919
> 
> View attachment 607920
> 
> I can't speak highly enough of Kristi and will be reaching out to US to provide excellent feedback with my experiences that evening.



Loved your review and so glad you and your wife had such a good experience on the tour and HHN. 

Thank you for taking the time to review it.....


----------



## shb5007

Curious... Is there WiFi in the park?  How is it?


----------



## AaronRif

shb5007 said:


> Curious... Is there WiFi in the park?  How is it?



Yes there’s Comcast WiFi, and it’s generally good to excellent depending on the location. Bring a backup phone charger though since your battery will drain as you hop across all the WiFi hotspots in the park.


----------



## tony67

AaronRif said:


> Yes there’s Comcast WiFi, and it’s generally good to excellent depending on the location. Bring a backup phone charger though since your battery will drain as you hop across all the WiFi hotspots in the park.


Yeah the wifi was OK - Im sort of surprised they dont have xfinity hotspots all over the place - seems like a missed opportunity


----------



## heidijanesmith

Our time at HHN 9/22-9/26.

We had a great time at HHN this year! It had been a couple years due to Covid, so we were very happy to come back! 

This year was more "Adult" which was a huge relief. Last two years when Stranger Things was so popular, I have never seen so many young children and tweens. This year there was much less children under 13. One or two strollers and a few tweens, but not many. This was wonderful! We want Adult Scary back!

Houses ranked best to worst:
1-Wicked Growth Realm of the Pumpkin. Loved everything about this house. The theming was amazing and got some good scares.
2-Puppet Theater. Amazing set and scares.
3-Haunting of Hill House. If your a fan of the show, it's spot on. A few scares for me, but it was more for the set. The details were awesome.
4-Revenge of the Tooth Fairy. This was unexpectedly a really good house. Lots of good scares and loved the gore
5-Beetlejuice. Would have gotten higher for me, but one thing was not working (no spoiler). I loved the set and it was really a fun house.
6-The Texas Chainsaw Massacre. Chainsaws galore, but it was true to the movies and a fun house.
7-HHN Icons Captured. I wanted to love this one more, but it was not as fun as the 25th HHN Icon house. I think the plastic barriers just really took the scare from it all. I did like how a different Icon would reign supreme at the end. We saw Jack one time and the Director another.
8-Case Files Unearthed. I was expecting this one to really have no story, nothing great. I didn't need a story for this one. It was a good house. 
9-The Bride of Frankenstein. I think it was a well done house, but I did not really get a much of a story or scares. We only went through this one x1 on the RIP tour, so it might have just been off for me.
10-Welcome to Scarey OH. This one was just weird and lame. I could not figure out what it was all about. Not a great house for us. Again only did it x1 on the RIP tour.

All in All the RIP tour was amazing and we really enjoyed HHN in general this year. The weather was fantastic!


----------



## BroadwayHermione5

Attended Saturday night 9/18. 
I will say I did wear a mask the entire time unless I was off to the side and outside. I’m not here to debate. Just letting you know what I did.
I recommend bringing an umbrella or rain gear BUT the ponchos at MIB were only $10.
So entering was a disaster as we did not stay and scream. My parents actually rode a few rides and had a drink in duff gardens while I did some houses and we eventually met up again at Antojitos (which is excellent btw). We went to the right which was if memory and my photos mention to me was lights camera hack town which was amazing. Headed into the forest which was stunning and that’s where my parents and I split up. I went to puppet theatre as it was a 25 minute wait. While I found it more creepy than scary, the cast nailed it. Af the r venturing out for a poncho and to find a times board, icons was listed at 45 and I all but ran there. For a Saturday night, this place was not crowded at all. About 30 minutes into my 35 minutes wait (yes these waits were also inflated), I knew Jack wouldn’t be on the throne as he came out to greet us outside the soundstage! I was close but still far away (and too short) to get pictures or videos but it was amazing. I ended up having the director on the throne! Such an amazing house. I then made a plan because at this points my parents wandered through the scare zones and stores and went to Antojitos, where they sat at the bar and waited for I want to say. 9:30 pm table (this was around 8:15). My plan would be Beetlejuice, 30 years scare zone and the site won the way out before meeting up with my parents. Beetlejuice was a listed 70 but really 50 minute wait! It’s such a fun house. Yes you are going through the movie but that is part of the fun for me. And my stupid self still managed to get jump scared by Lydia and a football player. The cast was excellent. Upon exiting  the house it was like 9:01 and I went to execute what was left of my plan (even at howl I scream and other haunts I maybe only do 3-4 houses as I love walking around and seeing everything) which was halted by the water show in Central Park which I totally forgot about! I caught the tail end and it looked amazing! I was going to be able to go through the scare zone and the store and meet my parents in time for a late dinner. However, and probably the biggest downside of the evening, was rude attendees. It was not crowded at all especially for a Saturday (I’ve been to HHN on weeknights where you can’t move an inch), but as I was turning from the water show onto the street where transformers is,  someone who had been consuming a lot of alcohol proceeded to dump their beer all over the right side of my body. No apologies, no asking if I was ok, couldn’t even see other members of their party to make sure they were ok. Nothing. I immediately proceeded to the bathrooms in between mels and transformers and scrubbed myself as clean as possible and dry my shirt. After that, and exiting to even more craziness and rude attendees outside, I made the difficult decision to forgo the rest of my plan and head out to Antojitos. 
I am not saying you can drink and have a good time, but please don’t be rude and be aware of your surroundings, even in non pandemic times. Being doused with beer was not something I planned for and honestly seeing all the rude attendees all but shoving TMs and almost harming scareactors broke my heart that I wanted to leave with a great memory. I’m relieved (and also mad) that they had to put new signs and policies in place because people were rude and do not care.
I do still hope you all go and tell me who was on the throne for you and that you have a fun time! And that you stay safe.


----------



## Lynne G

Our private tour group.  Fabulous time with all.


----------



## Lynne G

This truck was open today during day time hours.  Near fast and furious.  If anyone interested in the only food truck I saw open during day, that I saw.


----------



## tony67

Im still not sure what to say about my Annual trip to HHN - overall Id say it was a disappointing year.

Far too many bad walk throughs and of course they are rushing you through as always.
I tried to limp through slowly but they were getting agitated with me when there was too much of a gap between me and the party in front of me.

I would normally have gone 8 or 9 nights - I think I may have gone 5 - it was just not worth my time.

The scare zones were mostly photo ops - all the rain did not help.
Many of the zones seemed to have missing SAs a lot of the time.
Many times there were missing folks at the entry scare zone.
The haction zone was not bad - but again more about photo ops than anything else
I really missed the roving chainsaws in Simpsons
Seek and Destroy - started out poorly but was getting better as the event went on - many people said they would have preferred to have the Purge back yet again
Crypt TV - again about photo ops - it was well done to look at but again no scares at all and it seemed like the grass hockey player was also missing quite a bit more than anyone else - maybe they could not find two people not sure.

The nightmare fuel show was basically Bill and Ted without Bill and Ted.  From what I understand it was an inhouse show and many of the same dancers as Bill and Ted.  One and done for me.

I went through one house and I think there were no SAs at all - or I just missed every one of them - even the guide was like what happened there.

I went through Icons multiple times and on a few never saw Chance which seemed a bit odd.
Jack was in the throne once, storyteller once, fortune twice, director once, usher once.
Sometimes the other icons where in the walkway to the throne - sometimes they were not

Had a really good walk though for Bride and it really makes a difference.
Texas had a few very good walkthrough as well - i think this will end up being house of the year.
Casefiles - I had one walkthrough where the singer was not even there??? This house really required a lot of background to make sense - great for the fans but most people where like what was that?
Beetlejuice - true to the movie and fun overall but a lot of bad walkthrough - only saw Otho once - that guy looked exactly like the actor.
Hill house- well done - Im sure if your a fan of the show it was great
Puppet theater - if you get a good walkthrough its good - but again only had one good walkthrough
Pumpkin - people raved about this one - but I only had one good walkthrough but that was too early in the dat so tough to see
Tooth Fairy - not enough SAs - too many manikins IMO
Welcome to Scarey OH - good if you know the background but all depends on the walk through

The behind the scenes tours were great - I did the 6 house and the 3 house - in future I will do this much earlier in my trip - maybe after the first night.    I had the same guide for both of these - he was a former SA and really seemed to know his stuff.   My only issue is they have 12 people on the tour and there is not enough room for 12 people.
I was told the reason they did not doo Beetljuice was related to things they sold last year so as a slap on the wrist they were not allowed to have it on the behind the scenes tour

I also did a Private RIP tour and that was really good - the houses and scare zone were not any better - hit or miss - but having the guide take you around and do whatever you want was a huge time saver and Jenn the guide was very cool.  Hopefully I can do that again next year.

I did find the masks and plexiglass off putting - it was also getting beat up over time making it worse IMO
I get it was the only option they felt they had and I appreciate that.

The food and drink options were all pretty good - yeah the drinks are a bit weak but that is to be expected.  
They should really have a photographer at the Chucky photo op - that was a bit annoying IMO especially since I go on my own

I knew this year would be different - but for me when I think about the cost overall it was not worthwhile.


----------



## Linkura

I had a lot of bad walkthroughs with missing SAs in 2019 as well and it really soured me on that year (except for Universal Monsters- they really had their stuff together in that house).  Really upsetting to hear more of the same for 2021.  I hope it's not a new trend to try to save money by not hiring/scheduling enough SAs to keep houses full.


----------



## soniam

@tony67 When did you go? I heard from some previous SAs on a podcast that a lot of people usually quit after the 1st or 2nd week. They just get in over their heads and don't have realistic expectations.

@Linkura There is a national shortage of scare actors. Really. Most of the haunts in Southern California are experiencing the same issues. There's a huge labor shortage all the way around. I don't know how they can overcome some of that. Also, depending upon when you went in 2019, see my comment above. I had a great experience in 2019 and rarely saw missing SAs. I went the first weekend of October. The only times I have seen a lot of missing SAs is right at opening in the first couple of houses if they are not the really popular houses.


----------



## tony67

Linkura said:


> I had a lot of bad walkthroughs with missing SAs in 2019 as well and it really soured me on that year (except for Universal Monsters- they really had their stuff together in that house).  Really upsetting to hear more of the same for 2021.  I hope it's not a new trend to try to save money by not hiring/scheduling enough SAs to keep houses full.


Yeah there is always the chance of a bad walkthrough - cast changes - someone late - just bad timing - sometimes all the scares are just ahead or behind you.
I always do multiple walkthroughs and Im sure the later you go in the event the better.
It's really unfortunate when it seems like that is all you get.



soniam said:


> @tony67 When did you go? I heard from some previous SAs on a podcast that a lot of people usually quit after the 1st or 2nd week. They just get in over their heads and don't have realistic expectations.


Yeah - in talking to one of them its a bit more than usually this year - and on top of that they had trouble getting people in the first place as you pointed out.
Yeah I try to go end of September for ROF, but I may change that up and go later as its obvious to me that it gets better as they improve their skills so end of September beginning of October might be better - I just want to avoid jersey Week and the three day weekend as that increases crowds


----------



## Linkura

soniam said:


> @tony67 When did you go? I heard from some previous SAs on a podcast that a lot of people usually quit after the 1st or 2nd week. They just get in over their heads and don't have realistic expectations.
> 
> @Linkura There is a national shortage of scare actors. Really. Most of the haunts in Southern California are experiencing the same issues. There's a huge labor shortage all the way around. I don't know how they can overcome some of that. Also, depending upon when you went in 2019, see my comment above. I had a great experience in 2019 and rarely saw missing SAs. I went the first weekend of October. The only times I have seen a lot of missing SAs is right at opening in the first couple of houses if they are not the really popular houses.


I went the last week in October in 2018 and a week earlier than that in 2019 (to have my AP valid for both trips).


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Headed to HHN tonight! Hoping for small crowds what with the 50th and Harmonious debuts over at WDW.


----------



## tony67

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Headed to HHN tonight! Hoping for small crowds what with the 50th and Harmonious debuts over at WDW.


Good luck with that - but I think those are two very different crowds - be interested to hear how it is


----------



## soniam

tony67 said:


> Good luck with that - but I think those are two very different crowds - be interested to hear how it is



Not really. I know @OhioStateBuckeye and friends could easily be going to either. I also know of a ton of podcasters that would go to either, out of enjoyment, not just for work. I think themed entertainment fans are themed entertainment fans. I easily could be at either of these. I love HHN and the Enchanted Tiki Room is my favorite attraction


----------



## Monykalyn

Yeah the private RiP tour was so fun!!
Definitely agree timing is everything on walkthroughs-it took until my very last run of Hill House that I finally got the breaking window/storm full effect. And saw a couple ghosts in background I hadn't noticed before (tour guide said to look for them). First walkthrough of Wicked growth I missed most scares and wondered why it seemed to be everyone's favorite-after multiple run throughs-its a fun house.


tony67 said:


> Yeah - in talking to one of them its a bit more than usually this year - and on top of that they had trouble getting people in the first place as you pointed out.


Well they were a bit picky -speaking as a mom of a kid who applied when applications opened to public, who got the call confirming status and availability, then crickets for weeks...until the NLIC came. Applicants were there but maybe not enough to fit profiles?


----------



## patster734

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Headed to HHN tonight! Hoping for small crowds what with the 50th and Harmonious debuts over at WDW.



How was last night?  Hopefully, you were correct and the crowds were less.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

patster734 said:


> How was last night?  Hopefully, you were correct and the crowds were less.



It wasn't dead (hahahaha) but it wasn't really crowded either.



We arrived around 8:30. Went right to Case Files and only waited 10 minutes (25 posted). 

Headed to the tribute store and got a tshirt, then our friend arrived and we grabbed some of the HHN food at Monster's. 

Between the 3 of us we had the flatbread, the potato pancake and the Bride soft serve ice cream.

We liked the flatbread, the potato pancake was comically small. I wouldn't get it just because there's no way it's near worth what we paid. I really liked the ice cream as well, it usually comes in a cone but I'm an epically messy eater so I asked for a dish. 







Next up we did Tooth Fairy which was about a 20 minute wait (posted 35). 

Then we did Bride because it's easy to see how long the line is, we waited about 15 minutes.

We headed to the back of the park. Got some pizza fries. 

We wanted to do the 11 pm arena show but it was full, we walked up 5 minutes before it started. So instead we went to Scarey and it was a 25 minute wait.

After Scarey we did Puppet Theater and it was maybe 20 minutes.

Our friend headed out and we did Beetluejuice which was around 20 as well. By this time it was a bit after 1, we could see Hill House was pretty short but we were getting tired and didn't want to get caught in event close traffic so we headed out. 

All of the houses were listed as at least 15 minutes longer than the line took. I wonder if those times are just hard for them to predict because express passes can be pretty unpredictable. Obviously the standby moves a lot faster the less express comes by.

Overall it was a very pleasant and fun night.


----------



## Metro West

Great pics!


----------



## can'tgetenufofwdw

How are the crowds on actual Halloween? Thinking about going but We're afraid that it is probably the most crowded night of the entire event. Anyone have experience from years past?


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Based on their prices for the ticket, the EP, and the RIP tour, Universal doesn't think Halloween will be all that busy. At least, not as busy as the Sun prior or the Sat/Fri before.


----------



## tony67

can'tgetenufofwdw said:


> How are the crowds on actual Halloween? Thinking about going but We're afraid that it is probably the most crowded night of the entire event. Anyone have experience from years past?


As I understand it Halloween is not as busy as locals are enjoying Halloween at home, parties etc..   there is also a popular Orlando Halloween event that many of the locals also attend as I recall in the past.

Obviously no idea this year but it is historically lower from what I have heard and what the PP said.

May also be a slow time for visitors - IDK - I know the last several years I could get flights on Jet Blue to Orlando for 31 each way - and that was pre covid


----------



## Metro West

tony67 said:


> As I understand it Halloween is not as busy as locals are enjoying Halloween at home, parties etc..   there is also a popular Orlando Halloween event that many of the locals also attend as I recall in the past.
> 
> Obviously no idea this year but it is historically lower from what I have heard and what the PP said.
> 
> May also be a slow time for visitors - IDK - I know the last several years I could get flights on Jet Blue to Orlando for 31 each way - and that was pre covid


 Yeah pretty much. We are doing other things as you said so it's really not that busy.


----------



## keishashadow

Leaving on a jet plane, I’ll be back again lol 

will give my thots on houses after I digest them a bit.
Haunting/hill house my fav.

crowds last Thursday busy told Friday by guide a sell out. Sunday not very crowded.

do know that they wound up opening Thursday to TMs, believe Friday & Sunday also


OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Into chainsaw.


Are u ok?



Rick195275 said:


> For those who have been this year, which houses did you find to be a little less frightening. Taking my kiddo, beetlejuice is a must! Wondering which other ones might not be as intense for a first timer to start with? Appreciate any insight, thanks!


Most of them were pretty mild with some good jump scares.  TX chainsaw & of all things, the tooth fairy had their share of gore


Skywalker3 said:


> Does the event ever sell out? debating buying tickets now or waiting?


Yep. Fig Columbus Day weekend and remainder going forward with Increased TMs in attendance


AaronRif said:


> Yes there’s Comcast WiFi, and it’s generally good to excellent depending on the location. Bring a backup phone charger though since your battery will drain as you hop across all the WiFi hotspots in the park.


I generally won’t use unsecured WiFi.  couldn’t get a decent signal with ATT during HHN near Lombards.  Had to practically hang off the pier


----------



## AllyElly

Do they ever sell the AP shirt online?  We are out of state passholders and already went to HHN. I meant to pick up a shirt for my husband and totally spaced.  They are $60 on eBay, and I’m definitely not paying that!


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Is all of Simpsons Fast Food Boulevard open during Stay & Scream, or just the Taco truck & Moes/Duff?


----------



## Metro West

CAPSLOCK said:


> Is all of Simpsons Fast Food Boulevard open during Stay & Scream, or just the Taco truck & Moes/Duff?


 Everything at the food court is open during S & S.


----------



## vinotinto

Did our first HHN on Thursday night! We all loved it and probably will make it an annual tradition!

I  walking around and saw a lady with blue hair. I ask her, are you @soniam from Disboards? And she was! Always nice to meet people from here. My teens were like, “what did mom just do?” (Way too easy to embarrass them)!

We haven’t been to UO in years, so I was having a hard time picturing the Stay and Scream. The one in Central Park, where you can line up for Beetlejuice and Hill House is a bit confusing. You enter through Central Park, but then you are taken across the walkway to line up around the Animal Actors area.

We entered around 4:55 and lined up for Hill House a little after that. They  walked us back to the Hill House queue before the park opened to the public. We were through Hill House by the time it opened for HHN at 6:30. We did not use the Express Pass for this first house, thinking we would return later and re-walk through it.  This was not a good choice. We did not use the EP for Hill House at all. We did 9/10 houses total. Not sure how people do each house more than once. Even with EP, there is time waiting. Plus, there’s the show and the scare zones and the snacks. And the rides at night! Soooo much to do.

We enjoyed the houses a lot. The scare actors made it fun. We didn’t find it scary. You can see where the scare actors jump out to the people in front of you. A few times we were surprised, but not too many times. It would be great if there was a bit of space between parties, but I understand why there isn’t-people would be waiting much longer.

Lines were super well-organized.

we’re still here and possibly going back to HHN tomorrow, but without Express Pass.


----------



## keishashadow

vinotinto said:


> ask her, are you @soniam from Disboards? And she was! Always nice to meet people from here. My teens were like, “what did mom just do?” (Way too easy to embarrass them)!


Lololol. didn’t think she was leaving till the weekend, nice


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Looks like they increased EP prices again. 

Really making those RIP tours a bargain. 

Especially joining a private RIP tour - especially on Sat 10/30... PM if interested!


----------



## Metro West

CAPSLOCK said:


> Looks like they increased EP prices again.


 That figures.


----------



## mamapenguin

We didn’t even use our express the first 2 hours of last night because of the rain. The lines were short, but once the rain ended the crowds came. Express was worth it, we bought after the first price increase and it had gone up multiple times since. Crowds are big in the parks, I’m sure HHN will be packed tonight. We go again tomorrow.


----------



## vinotinto

CAPSLOCK said:


> Looks like they increased EP prices again.
> 
> Really making those RIP tours a bargain.
> 
> Especially joining a private RIP tour - especially on Sat 10/30... PM if interested!


I’m pretty sure Ticketing team member said EP had sold out for tonight or was about to sell out. So, if these things are selling like hot cakes, it makes sense to increase the price!


----------



## Lynne G

Saw tonight is sold out.  Welcome to a holiday weekend.


----------



## mamapenguin

Lynne G said:


> Saw tonight is sold out.  Welcome to a holiday weekend.


Yes. Crowds were manageable until today. Even Starbucks at Islands has a line out the door right now. Bright side, Hagrid’s went Virtual this morning, so we were able to ride without much of a wait.


----------



## vinotinto

mamapenguin said:


> Yes. Crowds were manageable until today. Even Starbucks at Islands has a line out the door right now. Bright side, Hagrid’s went Virtual this morning, so we were able to ride without much of a wait.


We did too. Wish Velocicoaster also had virtual line. Kids got in line 90 minutes ago and they’re still not to the front. I think it went down for a bit for rolling back (can ya’ll imagine)?!


----------



## mamapenguin

vinotinto said:


> We did too. Wish Velocicoaster also had virtual line. Kids got in line 90 minutes ago and they’re still not to the front. I think it went down for a bit for rolling back (can ya’ll imagine)?!


We did Velocicoaster yesterday morning with a minimal line (maybe 25 minutes). My kids barely made it in line for Hulk before it closed tonight and were off in 15 minutes with express. We got lucky, but we generally don’t get in lines above 45 minutes.


----------



## mamapenguin

Tonight isn’t bad crowd wise. If you were thinking of trying the monte Cristo waffle on a stick, don’t waste your money. It’s a sliver of a waffle on a stick dipped in berry syrup and you will hurt your eyes looking for anything that resembles meat or cheese that would make it anything close to a monte Cristo. The twisted taster is pretty good and the bag of donuts with a quarter cup of sugar at the bottom is good too. We conquered 7 houses by 8:00pm ( no express).


----------



## disneyjr77

How does Stay and Scream work?  I always thought you pick your area, and hangout there until they let you into the houses.  In reading through the thread, it seems like you need to pick a house and line up for it when you go into the holding area?  My plan for when we go was to do finnegan's one night, simpsons another, and eat/drink in those areas until they let us out.  Can we do that?


----------



## patster734

disneyjr77 said:


> How does Stay and Scream work?  I always thought you pick your area, and hangout there until they let you into the houses.  In reading through the thread, it seems like you need to pick a house and line up for it when you go into the holding area?  My plan for when we go was to do finnegan's one night, simpsons another, and eat/drink in those areas until they let us out.  Can we do that?



I believe picking a house is optional once inside Stay and Scream, but the people in-line will enter their respective house before those not in any line.


----------



## keishashadow

CAPSLOCK said:


> Looks like they increased EP prices again.
> 
> Really making those RIP tours a bargain.
> 
> Especially joining a private RIP tour - especially on Sat 10/30... PM if interested!


the public RIP went up, a lot, for sunday, 10/3 when i checked a few dates out…close to $300 

Willing to bet that, following prior year’s trends of Halloween not being especially busy, the 30th will be one the most crowded days of the season.  surprised you haven’t filled up your open slots on that tour already!  

checked prices yesterday, no difference for any of the EP dates I’ve been following, including the S, T, W & Th prior to the last weekend.


----------



## keishashadow

mamapenguin said:


> It’s a sliver of a waffle on a stick dipped in berry syrup and you will hurt your eyes looking for anything that resembles meat or cheese that would make it anything close to a monte Cristo.





disneyjr77 said:


> How does Stay and Scream work?  I always thought you pick your area, and hangout there until they let you into the houses.  In reading through the thread, it seems like you need to pick a house and line up for it when you go into the holding area?  My plan for when we go was to do finnegan's one night, simpsons another, and eat/drink in those areas until they let us out.  Can we do that?


the two ‘lines’ in the simpsons stay & scream areas form as soon as you are released from the Central Park area.  you can go & grab food drink there. Many leave a member of their party to hold down the fort until their friends appear with provisions..  cutting in the actual line that has formed after hanging out elsewhere wouldn’t be the best idea, hang back once they clear the park/open the houses


----------



## disneyjr77

[/QUOTE
the two ‘lines’ in the simpsons stay & scream areas form as soon as you are released from the Central Park area.  you can go & grab food drink there. Many leave a member of their party to hold down the fort until their friends appear with provisions..  cutting in the actual line that has formed after hanging out elsewhere wouldn’t be the best idea, hang back once they clear the park/open the houses
[/QUOTE]

I wasn't planning on cutting in line at any point. I thought everyone was held in their areas and they let you out and you went to the closest house to your area.


----------



## keishashadow

disneyjr77 said:


> [/QUOTE
> the two ‘lines’ in the simpsons stay & scream areas form as soon as you are released from the Central Park area.  you can go & grab food drink there. Many leave a member of their party to hold down the fort until their friends appear with provisions..  cutting in the actual line that has formed after hanging out elsewhere wouldn’t be the best idea, hang back once they clear the park/open the houses



I wasn't planning on cutting in line at any point. I thought everyone was held in their areas and they let you out and you went to the closest house to your area.
[/QUOTE]
What you say is true. They move the barrier (near head of any line that forms) & off the horde goes. The crowd starts to fill in after more barriers are removed.  Surprising, amicable & orderly 
Simpsons is 2 separate & distinct lines roped off from each other


----------



## disneyjr77

keishashadow said:


> I wasn't planning on cutting in line at any point. I thought everyone was held in their areas and they let you out and you went to the closest house to your area.


What you say is true. They move the barrier (near head of any line that forms) & off the horde goes. The crowd starts to fill in after more barriers are removed.  Surprising, amicable & orderly
Simpsons is 2 separate & distinct lines roped off from each other
[/QUOTE]

Ok awesome, that works for us.  We're gonna to get the rush of fear pass, so we're not to pressed about getting everything done in one night.  I'm just starting to plan our trip and want to make sure i have everything straight in my head, before i try to explain it to my sis in law. 

My thoughts are we can start on one side one night and work our way around, then the other side side another night.  I also want to come in at the front one night to see all of that.

ETA: you'd think after all these years on the boards, I'd know how to quote a message correctly but apparently not


----------



## amalone1013

mamapenguin said:


> Tonight isn’t bad crowd wise. If you were thinking of trying the monte Cristo waffle on a stick, don’t waste your money. It’s a sliver of a waffle on a stick dipped in berry syrup and you will hurt your eyes looking for anything that resembles meat or cheese that would make it anything close to a monte Cristo. The twisted taster is pretty good and the bag of donuts with a quarter cup of sugar at the bottom is good too. We conquered 7 houses by 8:00pm ( no express).


Well now I feel better that I didn't make it to the waffle stick on my trip


----------



## soniam

Actually, Simpson's S&A is 3 separate lines: Hill, Beetlejuice, & Pumpkin, I think. You enter at the Central Park/Marathon of Mayhem entrance. Then there are 3 separate and distinctly different paths for the different houses. Hill ends up getting moved to near Animal Actors. You could go get food from Springfield while in Hill line, assuming someone holds your place. They would also let you use the bathroom. I don't know about getting Beetlejuice or other line though. I only did Hill with S&S.


----------



## disneyjr77

soniam said:


> Actually, Simpson's S&A is 3 separate lines: Hill, Beetlejuice, & Pumpkin, I think. You enter at the Central Park/Marathon of Mayhem entrance. Then there are 3 separate and distinctly different paths for the different houses. Hill ends up getting moved to near Animal Actors. You could go get food from Springfield while in Hill line, assuming someone holds your place. They would also let you use the bathroom. I don't know about getting Beetlejuice or other line though. I only did Hill with S&S.



There's so much info and different stuff to learn, i'm glad i started looking into everything now and that you guys know so much


----------



## keishashadow

soniam said:


> Actually, Simpson's S&A is 3 separate lines: Hill, Beetlejuice, & Pumpkin, I think. You enter at the Central Park/Marathon of Mayhem entrance. Then there are 3 separate and distinctly different paths for the different houses. Hill ends up getting moved to near Animal Actors. You could go get food from Springfield while in Hill line, assuming someone holds your place. They would also let you use the bathroom. I don't know about getting Beetlejuice or other line though. I only did Hill with S&S.


Yes, that’s true the one line splits off into hill & Beetlejuice. They are separated by a rope, side by side.
I did observe multiple people ducking under it and switching lines.  Not sure if they jumped into wrong line initially or just changed their minds. Nobody appeared to have an issue with it


----------



## soniam

keishashadow said:


> Yes, that’s true the one line splits off into hill & Beetlejuice. They are separated by a rope, side by side.
> I did observe multiple people ducking under it and switching lines.  Not sure if they jumped into wrong line initially or just changed their minds. Nobody appeared to have an issue with it



After they cross over to Kid Zone/Animal Actors, the two lines separate greatly. While on the Central Park side, they are pretty close to each other at first. At least that's what was happening last Thursday and Friday.


----------



## keishashadow

Taken approx 4:30 pm while waiting fir a friend to join me in holding area. First u can see people slowly filing in. If u zoom in by woman in red shirt, can see the rope dividing Beetlejuice & hill house


Same time frame, opposite direction. Towards start of hill house


----------



## soniam

keishashadow said:


> Taken approx 4:30 pm while waiting fir a friend to join me in holding area. First u can see people slowly filing in. If u zoom in by woman in red shirt, can see the rope dividing Beetlejuice & hill house
> View attachment 612902
> 
> Same time frame, opposite direction. Towards start of hill house
> View attachment 612904



Can't really see the rope from your photo. However, Thursday and Friday, the entire area next to and underneath Animal Actors was for Hill House. I waited in the area of your second pic on Friday, since I got in early. On Thursday, I got in later, so I waited in the covered area behind Animal Actors, behind the people near the tables. There was a rope separating the parts of the line, Both parts were for Hill House.


----------



## disneyjr77

keishashadow said:


> Taken approx 4:30 pm while waiting fir a friend to join me in holding area. First u can see people slowly filing in. If u zoom in by woman in red shirt, can see the rope dividing Beetlejuice & hill house
> View attachment 612902
> 
> Same time frame, opposite direction. Towards start of hill house
> View attachment 612904



Thanks! The pics are definitely helpful


----------



## Skywalker3

Kids and I did our first HHN last night. What a blast!!! We had such an awesome time, and     hope to make this a tradition..it was crazy busy, very long lines aftrr were bout 8:30. Beetlejuice was still 85 minutes at 12:45 am. Missed that one andCase files. We arrived bout 4:25 to park, went to stay and scream pen near Springfield. Team members separated you into hill house and Beetlejuice. We quickly did Hill, wicked growth, Scarey, puppet theatre. Then headed to icons. Lines started getting a LOT longer. Waited bout 45 mins. Enjoyed pizza fries. Kids rode rip ride ticket. Then waited 56 mins for atecas Chainsaw. Posted was 85. Son had his fill , so he went back to hotel. My daughter and I stayed a bit longer, couple more houses and scare zones. So, so much fun. This thread was so very helpful. Chainsaw was my favorite, but I had at least  one really good scare in all of them, many jumps and screams in several.  I’d seen chainsaw  when I was young, and it’s one of those movies that really scared me then, stick with me , so it was fun to see that recreated. Such a fun time!!!


----------



## keishashadow

soniam said:


> Can't really see the rope from your photo


yes, you can barely see it.  Have to zoom in & squint, between the two ladies in red/pink, just a small line by wrists.  If i had only known to focus on the rope lol. That is interesting both are for hill house now.  Will report back what I see end of month.


----------



## soniam

keishashadow said:


> yes, you can barely see it.  Have to zoom in & squint, between the two ladies in red/pink, just a small line by wrists.  If i had only known to focus on the rope lol. That is interesting both are for hill house now.  Will report back what I see end of month.



It's very likely that things could change based upon crowd levels. This weekend was pretty crowded apparently. They sold out of tickets on Saturday. I think the Beetlejuice line was across Kid Zone over by ET, but I could be wrong. I didn't pay attention to where they were going. The Hill House line I was in started where you showed and looped back to underneath/right behind Animal Actors and through the actual Animal Actors stadium. Someone said they actually waited in the bleachers in the auditorium one night.


----------



## keishashadow

https://www.disboards.com/threads/m...zones-and-more-hhn-30-fun-trip.3852893/page-6
Robbie kindly shared her TR from this year with us.  If you missed it on the TR thread, there are some killer  pics, especially of those of the light’s on day tour

Also, a nice over-view of the RIP tour’s complementary food offerings this year.


----------



## 5lilfish

Hi all...

We have a Scream Early pass, HHN tickets and the Express pass option for this Sat (Oct 23rd).  I have been to HHN twice before but with the RIP tour....at least I have a little experience though.  I have a few questions, if you don't mind:

1)  My husband has an ECV.  He can park and walk though the houses though.  So, are there just areas he can leave his cart to enter the line (like normal park hours)?  

2)  We've never done the Early Entry option for HHN.  I want to be sure I understand...  We can get in the park at 3pm and do normal park things until it closes at 5pm.  Then we head to a holding zone?  I'm assuming someone there checks/scans out tickets?  From what I have read, there are 3 holding pens?  Is there a benefit to each?  I'd say Beetlejuice is our top priority.  Do they line you up for a specific house in the pen?  I'm hoping to do Beetlejouce once in the regular line and then again later using our express pass.  Should that be our first house then?  Any other tips on how the holding pens work?

3)  Does someone have a House Order recommendation?

4)  Should we get through all houses before enjoying the scare zones?   Or are there certain Houses we should definitely hit before Scare Zones?  Like I said, my husband has to park his ECV and can wait in line but obviously less waiting is better for him (fully recovered from double knee replacement).  

5)  Which Scare Zones seem to be a hit this year?  Top houses?  I know this is an opinion, but I enjoy hearing what people liked best.

Thanks, 
Jess


----------



## macraven

There is the option you can push him in one of their loaner chairs for inside the house you do


----------



## 5lilfish

macraven said:


> There is the option you can push him in one of their loaner chairs for inside the house you do



Thank you…. I can’t physically do that (injury) or at least I shouldn’t, but he will be fine walking. He can walk without a problem, just a whole night of walking would be difficult. It’s more the longer distances of here to there that the cart helps with, both in terms of not overdoing it and, honestly, speed. It lets him keep up better which is less frustrating for him.

Thanks again..  It is good to know that’s an option.


----------



## keishashadow

5lilfish said:


> I'm hoping to do Beetlejouce once in the regular line and then again later using our express pass. Should that be our first house then? Any other tips on how the holding pens work?


Yes, get in the proper line. Entrance to BJ is across from labamba 

if standby line is 20-30 min or less, I’d wait in it vs using ur EP.

Try to knock out the houses in that area (5), working your way back around lagoon to FF theater where can’t miss show is located.  

Not sure about that late of a Saturday in October as to crowds, assume huge. However, if everything lines up, u just may be able to knock out that area & the first show of night.



5lilfish said:


> Should we get through all houses before enjoying the scare zones?


By necessity, you will likely walk thru them on way to houses. Can always revisit later 

Suggest reading back thru the thread, lots of helpful hints


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I am starting to panic. There are ONLY 11 HHN nights left 

I need to figure out when we're going again. I know Halloween night for sure. 

Does anyone know, is this week the traditional hell week for HHN? The worst week of the event attendance wise?


----------



## nkereina

5lilfish said:


> 2) We've never done the Early Entry option for HHN. I want to be sure I understand... We can get in the park at 3pm and do normal park things until it closes at 5pm. Then we head to a holding zone? I'm assuming someone there checks/scans out tickets? From what I have read, there are 3 holding pens? Is there a benefit to each? I'd say Beetlejuice is our top priority. Do they line you up for a specific house in the pen? I'm hoping to do Beetlejouce once in the regular line and then again later using our express pass. Should that be our first house then? Any other tips on how the holding pens work?


We did HHN last Thursday. We didn't do the holding area this year, but we have in years past. In our experience, you do get your tickets scanned and just mill around in the area until you're released. They don't line you up for a specific area. They generally release you shortly before the main gates open, so I'd suggest being in a holding area closest to your top priority house. If that's Beetlejuice, then Simpsons area is the closest I think.

We got in line when it was back to the archway and were inside within about 10 minutes after the gates opened. We went straight back to Beetlejuice and there was a posted 45 minute wait already. We had EPs. So I'd definitely suggest that and Hill House be your first houses of the night.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I am starting to panic. There are ONLY 11 HHN nights left
> 
> I need to figure out when we're going again. I know Halloween night for sure.
> 
> Does anyone know, is this week the traditional hell week for HHN? The worst week of the event attendance wise?


You want to go the day before Halloween. And you want to join an RIP tour (like mine - send a PM!).  Then you won't care about the crowds because you'll have Front of the Line VIP access!


----------



## keishashadow

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Does anyone know, is this week the traditional hell week for HHN? The worst week of the event attendance wise?


Used to be as I understand it.   orange co schools are in session that week this year.  only after seeing that did we, over a month ago, decide to venture down this coming Sunday for a bonus trip this season 

Even factoring in the procrastinators, thot we’d be able to enjoy a far less crowded experience that week.  Then, I discovered after speaking to TMs, that many dates (generally very busy ones during prior years) were opened to TMs attendance this year.   

Not concerned enough to cancel by any means.  Have FF+, will be able to get in several houses at bare minimum over 4 event nights 

Perception is everything with the FOMO crowd. Last thing U wants posted out are reports of a dead HHN.  If the gate appears “off” they will surely open up dates to employees to pad the attendance.   do believe it will be, at the bare minimum, steady/moderately busy.  Wild card = weather but, extended forecast looks ideal.


----------



## soniam

We had a great time Columbus Day Weekend. I went Thursday-Sunday. DH and DS could only do Saturday & Sunday. Went with one of my local friends Thursday & Friday. @OhioStateBuckeye and BF took my husband and son's place in the 3 house tour Saturday morning. They got hit by the SW delays. It was a great tour. @OhioStateBuckeye, fiance, and our other local friend joined my family for a private RIP tour Saturday night. We had Jordan and had an excellent time. I had EP for all nights except the RIP night. I did some low wait houses Thursday & Friday with my friend w/o EP and did more before/after she arrived with EP. I was able to do every house every night. My family and I did houses with EP on Sunday night. We had a great trip, and I really wish we could go again this season. Hopefully next year.

It was nice talking with you @vinotinto and helping to embarrass your kids  I hope you had a great time.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

CAPSLOCK said:


> You want to go the day before Halloween. And you want to join an RIP tour (like mine - send a PM!).  Then you won't care about the crowds because you'll have Front of the Line VIP access!



Not in the budget atm, but I appreciate the invite  Hope you have a fantastic time!




soniam said:


> We had a great time Columbus Day Weekend. I went Thursday-Sunday. DH and DS could only do Saturday & Sunday. Went with one of my local friends Thursday & Friday. @OhioStateBuckeye and BF took my husband and son's place in the 3 house tour Saturday morning. They got hit by the SW delays. It was a great tour. @OhioStateBuckeye, fiance, and our other local friend joined my family for a private RIP tour Saturday night. We had Jordan and had an excellent time. I had EP for all nights except the RIP night. I did some low wait houses Thursday & Friday with my friend w/o EP and did more before/after she arrived with EP. I was able to do every house every night. My family and I did houses with EP on Sunday night. We had a great trip, and I really wish we could go again this season. Hopefully next year.



That unmasking tour was fantastic! I appreciate the invite and the misfortune of your family in missing it  Thanks Southwest!

After hearing the entire backstory for Case Files, that is now at the top of my list for favorite house. 

Couple pictures from unmasking will follow, please scroll down and skip if you don't want to see:












Wolfman's cane (easter egg in Bride)



Dracula's ring (another easter egg in Bride)



Icons house facade actually spells out 'Icons' at the top:







Possible hidden mickey in Tooth Fairy kitchen:





You can also see the Shrek pre show room from Case Files:


----------



## tony67

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> After hearing the entire backstory for Case Files, that is now at the top of my list for favorite house.


Yeah - it does make a big difference

In future my plan is to do one night of HHN and then do the behind the scenes tour.
It did add a lot to the experience for me - but still need at least one night it experience it cold.


----------



## nkereina

Hi all! DH and I attended HHN last week. I've been so busy the last few months that I've not had the chance to keep up with HHN reviews and the threads here. I'm curious to know what everyone's opinions on it this year was? What's the general consensus?

We have been to the last 5 or 6 HHNs, and this was our least favorite. We were underwhelmed. We thought the houses were lacking considering its the 30th anniversary, and the masks/plastic sheets used in the houses as covid precautions really diminished the experience for us. I don't fault Universal for this, I know their hands were tied and they made the best of it, but we really didn't have any good scares or startles since the majority of the scare actors were predictable. After we left, we agreed that we'd probably skip next year's event unless things are (hopefully) back to normal by then. I will say that if the event was made cheaper (HA!) because of the diminished experience, perhaps we would have shrugged it off, but of course that was not the case.

Anyone else feel this way?


----------



## macraven

This was my 27th year of hhn

This year had a few houses I quite enjoyed but overall, did not wow me

I would say some past years I have been to a few dull hhn evenings but still they had a few houses that made it worth going


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Tickets now sold out online for Saturday.  Next Saturday still available (so far).  Express for next Sat 10/30 is up to $229.99 - wow!  

PM me if you're going next Sat 10/30 and want to get in on our RIP tour!  It's a great deal


----------



## tony67

macraven said:


> This year had a few houses I quite enjoyed but overall, did not wow me


Yeah it was not the best - I understand why and it wont stop me from going next year - but it did stop me from going all 9 nights that I could have this year - and I regret paying for express pass 

My biggest disappointment was the scare zones 

Looking forward to HHN31


----------



## CAPSLOCK

So if they opened the last Wed to TMs, obviously it had slower sales. Do we think it'll now end up as one of the busier nights this last week with the TM access?


----------



## macraven

I went on a Wednesday earlier this month when TM’s 
were allowed in free.
It did create some longer waits for me on some houses.


----------



## Skywalker3

macraven said:


> I went on a Wednesday earlier this month when TM’s
> were allowed in free.
> It did create some longer waits for me on some houses.


Hey, do you know if one of those TM nights was Wed, Oct 13? That night was crazy busy w lines.  We havent' been to any other HHNs, so don't have actual experience to compare it to, but had been tracking wait times, throughout the nights on weekdays and on weekends too, and wait times that night were SO long, more than what I'd been tracking, and haven't seem them all that crazy since. I know it was also due to the holiday week, but I just wondered if that was one of the TM nights also??? Still so much fun! thanks


----------



## OKWFan88

I am doing my first HHN on Wednesday. We purchased the Scream Early tickets and have express pass for each house. Not sure if that was overkill. Is the Scream Early ticket just allowing you to go into houses earlier than someone who doesn't have a scream early ticket? Is it like an hour head start? Also, with express pass, is it possible to do all houses in one night? Sorry, not sure how many houses there are. Also, from what I have been reading, there are other things to do other than the houses. We want to do all the houses, but what are these scare zones? Is the HHN in both parks or just one?


----------



## wnwardii

OKWFan88 said:


> I am doing my first HHN on Wednesday. We purchased the Scream Early tickets and have express pass for each house. Not sure if that was overkill. Is the Scream Early ticket just allowing you to go into houses earlier than someone who doesn't have a scream early ticket? Is it like an hour head start? Also, with express pass, is it possible to do all houses in one night? Sorry, not sure how many houses there are. Also, from what I have been reading, there are other things to do other than the houses. We want to do all the houses, but what are these scare zones? Is the HHN in both parks or just one?


Let's see if I can help.  I have attended HHN the past 3 nights.  Tonight is my last night.  On Thursday and Friday nights I did Stay and Scream.  The only difference with your situation is that I have an Annual Pass so I was already in the park and didn't need to purchase the Stay and Scream option.  I also have Express.  HHN is only in Universal Studios.  So you do not have to cross over to Islands of Adventure.  There are a total of 10 house, 5 Scare Zones and 2 night time shows.  Lots of food and drink options.  Plus there are some rides open during the event.  If you have the Universal Florida app, then you can get lots of information about HHN.  Plus the posted wait times will be in the app and will be at the entrance of the house line.

Others may know the correct time you can enter, but I believe the Stay and Scream areas open around 4pm.  I have only been in two of them.  On Thursday, I did the Simpson's area Stay and Scream since I wanted to get some dinner at Fast Food Boulevard.  You can line up for 3 houses in this area.  Most people it seem are lining up for The Haunting of Hill House or Beetlejuice.  But you can also line up for Welcome to Scarey: Horror in the Heartland.  The other Stay and Scream I used on Friday was the one in the New York area.  For this area, people will typically line up for the Bride of Frankenstein Lives or Texas Chainsaw Massacre.  Not all houses will open early.  For all of these houses I mentioned, they should open up at 5:45pm for those that are in the respective Stay and Scream line.  Guests that are not using Stay and Scream are not allowed to enter until about 6pm.  So you will get roughly 15 minutes head time in some houses.

Last night, Friday, I ended up doing a total of 17 houses in about 5 1/2 hours.  I did 7 houses without Express before the lines started to creep to the 30+ minute wait.  After I went through all 10 houses, I went back and went through the 7 that I did not use Express earlier.  Last night (Friday), I started in the New  York area and got in line for Brides.  We got walked over a little before 5:45.  Got through that house and immediately went to Texas Chainsaw.  Once that was done, the Icons house had opened.  Completed that house and then went and did Revenge of the Tooth Fairy (this opened around 6:30).  I then walked back to the front of the park and did Case Files Unearthed.  Went to the back of the park, near Men in Black, and did Welcome to Scarey and then Wicked Growth.  When I got back to the entrance for Puppet Theater, this is when I started using my Express pass.  Then I followed Puppet Theater with Haunting of Hill House and Beetlejuice with Express.  Basically at this point I just went back around to hit the houses that I did not use my Express for earlier.  

Your mileage may vary based on the crowd level that particular night.  I also did not spend much time in any of the Scare Zones nor did I see either show.  

For the Thursday night, I could have done something similar but I was waiting to meet up with a friend.  So this delayed me going through some houses multiple times.  

For my last night tonight (Saturday), I plan on doing something similar.  Still trying to figure out which Stay and Scream I want to use.  There are a few houses that I would like to possibly end on.  But it is Saturday, so I may not be able to do 17 houses tonight.  Just depends on the crowd and what time they get there.

Enjoy HHN.  It has been a blast!


----------



## macraven

Skywalker3 said:


> Hey, do you know if one of those TM nights was Wed, Oct 13? That night was crazy busy w lines.  We havent' been to any other HHNs, so don't have actual experience to compare it to, but had been tracking wait times, throughout the nights on weekdays and on weekends too, and wait times that night were SO long, more than what I'd been tracking, and haven't seem them all that crazy since. I know it was also due to the holiday week, but I just wondered if that was one of the TM nights also??? Still so much fun! thanks


It was the week before and first Wednesday of the month in October for TM night when I was there


----------



## schumigirl

OKWFan88 said:


> I am doing my first HHN on Wednesday. We purchased the Scream Early tickets and have express pass for each house. Not sure if that was overkill. Is the Scream Early ticket just allowing you to go into houses earlier than someone who doesn't have a scream early ticket? Is it like an hour head start? Also, with express pass, is it possible to do all houses in one night? Sorry, not sure how many houses there are. Also, from what I have been reading, there are other things to do other than the houses. We want to do all the houses, but what are these scare zones? Is the HHN in both parks or just one?



Keishashadow has created this thread and it`s ideal for folks who are new to the event......the first 17 or 18 posts are filled with info if you are new or old to the event.......enjoy reading .


----------



## Lynne G

OKW, the scream early ticket is for anyone who did not have a ticket or pass to be in the Studios, before the stay and scream areas opened.  As said above, they usually open those areas around 4 pm.  You enter by scanning your HHN ticket.  Once inside you are welcome to eat, drink, and just relax until they’ve released you, generally around 5:45.  It’s great to have an express pass for HHN.  Those express lines are always shorter than the regular ones.  But as also said up thread, by staying in the stay and scream areas, you can get into 2 or more houses with little wait. This, save your express for those, if you want to repeat them later in the night.

And yeah, the last Wednesday in September, was definitely TM night, as I was in the boat going back to the hotel and several were complaining about how early they had to be back to work.  Makes sense, as I would think it would be the more chance of never being sold out on a Wednesday, unlike this weekend, which was sold out by Thursday.


----------



## 5lilfish

I know it is late in the game to help anyone, but I’ll share our experience anyway…

We went to HHN last night (Sat Oct 23). It was sold out, i believe. We had early entry from 3-5pm and we had Express Passes.

Of our party of 5 (me, my husband, adult daughter and twin 14 yr old daughters), I am the only one who has been to a HHN. I’ve gone twice (2018 and 2019). Both times, I was part of a public RIP tour. So basically, we are not experts at all.

We arrived at 3:30pm and headed directly to Diagon Alley. We wanted hot Butter Beer and ice cream.  We hit a gift shop, bathroom stop and went to the holding area near the Simpsons around 5ish and got in the line for Haunting of Hill House. We were let in early and led to the house. We chose not to use our Express Pass. We were through in about 20 min. We went right to Beetlejuice. Again, we chose not to use our Express Pass. We were through in about 25 minutes. When we came out, the wait was posted as 55 min.

After these 2 houses, we went though a couple scare zones as we crossed the park. From here on out, we used our Express Passes. We knocked out Tooth Fairy, Icons, Bride of Frankenstein, and Chainsaw.

With the max wait being about 30 min.

We crossed the park again, hitting Case Files and the other 2 scare zones. We stopped for snacks/lite bite and then we used Express Passes for Scarey and Pumpkins.

At 11:05pm, we had hit all 10 houses and the 4 scare zones. We doubled back to repeat Beetlejuice with our Express Pass (regular line was 60 min). We have almost no wait. We were going to do Hill House again but we were tired. The regular line was an hour and we didn’t want to chance a long wait. We repeated 2 scare zones simply because they were on our way out.

We watched the water show as we walked around but didn’t actually go to it. Shows were not a big priority.

We left around 12:20am.

I’d call that extremely successful. ctually our Express Pass was so successful that I’d probably skip RIP if we went back next year and do Early Entry and Express again. RIP is great. I wouldn’t try to talk anyone out of it. It worked wonderfully the 2 times that I did it. I did enjoy having the freedom to do things as we wanted to with Express though. Plus, my husband uses an RCV/cart so we didn’t want to slow anyone down and/or feel pressured to keep up.

About using a cart…  I don’t find HHR to be very wheelchair friendly. My husband can walk. He has had both knees replaced, so extreme distances and fast paced walks are tough. Basically he uses a cart just to not over-do it and to keep up with our pace (I walk fast…not purposely, I just do).  My husband used the cart and transferred to a wheel chair for most houses (he walked 3 of them). I wheeled him up. The paths are very narrow in places, uneven in places, lots or sharp turns and partially up hill. It was not easy but we managed. At some houses the workers would take the wheel chair and my husband would walk through the house. Some houses did not have the staff, so my husband would walk pushing the empty wheel chair (not a big deal and kind of nice for extra support).  I could have pushed him through, but (1). He could experience them a little better by walking and (2) having to push and maneuver him would have taken away from my experience (which I would have gladly done if my husband needed it, but he did not need it).

Last note:  Unless I had the ability to go multiple times and didn’t care if I only hit a few houses each night before lines got bad, I’d never go without either Express or a tour. Obviously money might dictate that for many people, but I cannot imagine waiting over an hour for multiple houses.

Jess


----------



## keishashadow

Taken the length of line at 4:40 pm for hill house   Totally different experience than oct 2


----------



## macraven

Yup
A big difference!


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Still looking! Want a really good deal as you avoid all lines next Sat night?

Looking for people to join a private RIP Halloween Horror Nights tour on Sat, 10/30.

Under $70 more than EP now. And EP doesn't include snacks, true front of the line, reserved show seating, or multiple runs through the houses... Please PM for details.

Saturday will be busy - with unlimited VIP front of the line & reserved show seating, we won't care!



Would anyone be willing to share with others going this night? I've been trying like crazy to add a few people, but no luck 
Really, really don't want to cancel this, but we cannot do it split between just 6.


----------



## macraven

Have you posted in Facebook?


----------



## CAPSLOCK

macraven said:


> Have you posted in Facebook?


Yes, I literally made a Facebook just for this.


----------



## FoxC63

We're finally here.
Tonight is our 1st HHN and there was a tornado watch, thunder & lightening and rain.  Lots of rain.  Water taxes stopped running.  It's suppose to continue raining, lightly as each hour passes.  
We're going to eat here at 5pm then head in.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

FoxC63 said:


> We're finally here.
> Tonight is our 1st HHN and there was a tornado watch, thunder & lightening and rain.  Lots of rain.  Water taxes stopped running.  It's suppose to continue raining, lightly as each hour passes.
> We're going to eat here at 5pm then head in.



Oh no! I forgot you were going last night. We ended up going too.

I thought it was an amazing night.

We were there for stay and scream and lined up in the Hill House line at 5. First of all there was a problem scanning my pass and they tried to tell me it had expired on Wednesday Oct 27. I was like...uh...it's an ultimate fear pass. Pretty sure it doesn't expire the Wednesday before Halloween. The TM argued with me a bit and finally another TM came over and told her to scan it again. Let me in just fine, was most likely a problem with her equipment.

The line began to move at 5:30 and we were inside the house at 5:51. It was a pretty good run through and as we left we noticed there was absolutely no one in line for Hill House. On the way out we also saw Beetlejuice was empty. It hadn't been the plan to do Beetlejuice last night but we hopped in line at 6:03 and and basically walked right in and were inside by 6:09 (it's a long walk back there).

We noticed that Hill House still had an extremely short line but we decided to move on.

We stopped by the sandwich tent to get a brisket and grilled cheese. There was no one in line and we got our food and ate while walking. The sandwiches were very greasy, but good for that type of food.

Next up was Wicked Growth.  We walked right up, I had a moment of panic because Lil' Boo the pumpkin was gone. Then I spotted him way up higher towards the right of the arch. I wonder if they thought people might try to steal him so they put him up higher.



We were in Wicked Growth by 6:28 and were next walking into Puppet Theater at 6:35.



Wicked Growth and Puppet Theater are in my top 3 houses so we decided to do Wicked Growth again.

We were walking inside at 6:46. I wanted a selfie with Lil' Boo (like I don't already have 20) and this was the first attempt.



Uh yeah he's up high now. Take 2:



At 6:56 we were entering Puppet Theater for our second go round there:



See? Slightly darker.

We were headed to the next house in my top 3: Case Files. The skies were looking a bit threatening at this point but it never did rain.

Walking through Gorewood at a bit past 7.



Then Hacktion:







In line for Case Files at 7:10. This was our longest wait so far. We didn't make it in until 7:25. The standby was really short but the Express was massive so we moved incredibly slowly.

Next up Tooth Fairy had a 10 minute posted wait time so we headed there.

In line at 7:30 and I believe it took somewhere around 15.

Walked through Crypt TV:



We wanted to see if we could squeeze into the 8 pm Nightmare Fuel show but when we got there they said it had been canceled.

Continue in next post because I'm out of picture room.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

So there was no show to watch and our friend hadn't arrived yet so we got in line for Scarey at 7:56. We were in right around 8:10.



At this point we were sitting pretty with our house count. We'd done 7 out of the 10 houses and we'd done 2 of those twice so were at 9 for the night and it was barely past 8.

Crowds were starting to show up at this point, sadly. It had been so much fun running from house to house and actually having space to breathe in the scare zones.

Our friend was almost there so we made our way slowly through Gorewood and picked out a nice bench in Hacktion to people watch.













Our friend arrived around 8:30 and we were off to get some food before the 9:30 Nightmare Fuel show.

Off to San Francisco and we got our fav HHN food, then Bahn Mi:



We were in line for Nightmare Fuel at 9:12 and were some of the last to get in.

The show was really good, you could tell big parts of the crowd had seen it before and had their favorites out of the cast and favorite moments. A TM at the start had really great energy and got the crowd going. The dance troupe should hire that guy to tour with them to get the crowds into it.

We were out a little after 10. Went through Seek and Destroy. We went into the Tribute Store and saw things were starting to get marked down. Some of the merch was at 30% off.



We then waited way too long for some Twisted Taters. We almost got into line for Icon but we could see how long it was and didn't feel like waiting. Was most likely an hour. We did wait for Bride and I think the wait ended up being between 10-15 minutes. Then we decided to loop the park and check out some different house lengths.



Continue in next post again for more pictures.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Puppet Theater stated a 25 minute wait and we got in line around 11:20. We were out by 11:40 so the line took about 20. This was our last house. So our final count was 8 out of 10 houses, all the scare zones, 1 show and a lot of food. Final house count was 11.

We were out of the park by midnight and at home around 12:45. Weather was perfect, crowds got a bit large around 9 but were otherwise perfect. It was a fantastic night. All 3 of us felt pretty sure they'd added a decent amount of scare actors to Seek and Destroy and Hacktion. Saw a lot of new costumes at Hacktion we'd never seen before like a handful of Trick R Treat people.


----------



## macraven

Awesome pictures !
Great write up!


----------



## keishashadow

Looking forward to reports from those there on Saturday & tonight.

Were there the past week, as we just didn’t get enough the first go-round.  our run throughs were much better this time.  going with after the original exodus of scareactors who couldn’t handle often having to wear two masks in the house; the new crop stepped up.  



Thanks to Universal for managing to put on the show, despite very trying circumstances.   a very big shout out to all who worked the event, from the park staff to the scareactors.  

Crowds never what I’d call crazy busy...starting around 7pm anywhere from 45 to 75 min standby for the big ticket houses.  line did start to build more around 10 pm.   Managed to get half the houses done well before that time every night.

rain did help cull The crowds.  Appears the locals wisely waited out the early weather & arrived later In evenings. Tourists going to do what tourists do 

Rather surprised to see a few people i know from GS enjoying HHN @ on Wednesday    Once again U opened the calendar up for employees, a rarity That laTe in the season.

happy to enjoy 7 nights there this year.  Oh, how I loved Hill House & Beetlejuice & seeing Leatherface & co along with ‘the great pumpkin’.  Show was also solid stuff, especially the magic!

surprised to see:



*so many kids, little kids, many in strollers; far too many crying.  Not one to tell people how to raise their kiddos.  However, please be considerate.  It’s very disruptive & time consuming to watch it play out in front of you, repeatedly.   

Did see staff finally pull one family out of line after they blocked the entrance for a good bit of time @ Hill House.  Appears it was suggested they not drag their son (kicking & screaming) thru the house.  Seething, the man settled on a child swap sort of thing.  Thanks for the drama there, dude.



*a LOT of it in the lines this year.  


*tons of costumes...full on ones, even group sorts, to a trend of women wearing Leotards/full makeup & accessories, ala Vegas showgirl sort of thing   Interesting but, either permit them, or not so we all can play along; please.


----------



## KStash

First time at HHN and it seems insanely busy to me, though I have nothing to compare it to.  Beetlejuice is closed right now.  Hill house has a 95 minute wait.


----------



## macraven

Thanks for sharing that info!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

We decided to head out to HHN for one last time on Halloween. We were at home handing out candy to trick or treaters. We didn't have many kids at all past 8 so we packed it up and headed to HHN.

Arrived around 9:15 due to a wreck on I4. There were decent amounts of people leaving, the temperature was down to mid 60s and I don't think a lot of people were dressed for those temps.

I was a little worried about getting in since it was a sold out night, but our Ultimate Fear Pass worked without issue.

We were in around 9:40 and were headed to the tribute store first when we saw Case Files had a short wait so we joined the line. The wait time said 45 but that's one of those houses where you can clearly see the waits (other is Bride).

We'd had such a good night Thursday we didn't have a lot on our must do list: Case Files, Icons, Wicked Growth and the Tribute Store.

Only waited about 20 due to lots of Express. Had a nice time saying goodbye to Case Files. Really wish they'd fleshed out the story for that one more for people while waiting in line. We learned about the story during the Unmasking the Horror tour.

Next up was the Tribute Store. I wanted the AP shirt with the fan favorite houses of past years but of course I waited too long. I had been hoping for sales as there have been in the past towards the end of the event. But the only sizes left in the AP shirt were 3 and 4 x. Most things weren't even marked down, there was a small 30% off section. I wonder if they just didn't have a lot of HHN merch to begin with due to supply chain issues?

The Tribute Store bakery also didn't have my Frankenstein cookie/cake thing. They had barely anything left besides fudge.

So we left empty handed.

Wicked Growth had a posted 65 minute wait time but we decided to just wait it out. All the houses were long at this point (10:30ish). We stopped to get one last Bahn Mi, which was our fav food of the event.

The wait was only around 40 minutes and we were headed in at 11:30.



Had to say our goodbyes to Lil Boo and the Pumpkin Lord.

We slowly walked through Gorewood and Hacktion. Our friend was headed out and wanted to spend some time sitting in Hacktion. I do recommend grabbing a bench and hanging around scare zones, lots of fun.



We said our goodbyes to our friend (never go alone) and it was once more into the fray.



Pumpkin stilt walker was having a great time dancing around.





Icons had a 60 minute wait time posted. I didn't think the line looked bad at all. I think we waited 35 or 40 minutes. One of the coolest things is right before we went into the house they had a cast change for Fairy and Icons. The whole crowd went crazy and were cheering and clapping for the scare actors. This was around 1 am so unsure if it was the last change. From this point on the event had a really happy, appreciative energy to it.

You're able to see the line for Tooth Fairy from Icons when leaving and we could see it was a walk up so we decided to go.

After Fairy we could see the line for Bride was short so we got in line. Only took about 5 minutes and I finally had the perfect bungee cord scare. Save the best for last?

Two bonus houses with practically no wait! Score!

We were down to half an hour left in HHN 2021. No way could we leave at this point, we were gonna stick it out. Even though we'd already said goodbye to Lil Boo we headed back that way.



It was 1:40 am and we made it to the back of the park. Puppet and Wicked Growth were two of my favs so I was happy to see them again. Puppet had a 10 minute listed wait and we decided to chance it in the hopes we could also do another Wicked Growth run.

Turned out Puppet was a walk on. I love the soliloquy guy, he is great and was in fine form hamming it up.

We made it to Wicked Growth with about 15 minutes to spare.

It was roughly a 7-8 minute wait and we got our final Lil Boo selfie.



And even better, we made it out of the house with about 6 minute til 2 so of course we went again!

This was the best run through yet. There was no one ahead of me so I took my time going through.







When we left the house it was 2 past 2 and HHN was over.

With one last wave at Lil Boo we made our way out.

Another high point was walking by Case Files, they must have just wrapped up and cleared the house because the cast came walking out in their robes. The remaining crowds all stopped and cheered as they walked by. It was a real festive, party atmosphere.

We made our way back to the car and were home and in bed by 3 with work the next morning, but that's a horror story for another time.

We'd done all our must dos except we struck out at the Tribute Store on both food and merch.

We did 8 houses overall and 6 out of the 10. Case Files, Wicked Growth x 3, Icons, Tooth Fairy, Bride and Puppet Theater.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

FInal Thoughts.

This was our first year being locals for the event. We ended up with the Ultimate Fear Pass which I think was money well spent. Besides the first weekend, I think we made it to the event about once a week. We never really stayed the full night, we just came and went as we pleased. Though we did do more stay and screams than anything else, there were plenty of days and speed walking up to the turn styles with 10 or so minutes to spare before 5.

Rankings Scare Zones:
1. Lights, Camera, Hacktion
2. Gorewood Forest
3. Seek and Destroy
4. Crypt TV
5. 30 Years 30 Fears

May as well not even call the last 2 scare zones. Though I think by now everyone should know the entry scare zone is just a selfie zone. I really wish they'd find a new spot other than the San Francisco streets for a scare zone. That area is just way too congested for a scare zone. Gorewood was my favorite most of the event (love the tree lights and the slilt hand monsters) though Hacktion really came on strong at the end.

Rankings House:
1. Wicked Growth
2. Case Files
3. Puppet Theater
4. Bride of Frankenstein
5. Icons
6. Haunting of Hill House
7. Beetlejuice
8. Tooth Fairy
9. Scarey
10. Chainsaw

1-3 are pretty interchangeable to me. If the event had gone on another night those would probably have changed. Also 4-8 are pretty close as well.

Extra props to the dancing/pirouetting chain saw wielder in the Chainsaw house, you and the pig puppet were about the only things I liked about that house.

I knew the history behind the Scarey house, it just never did that much for me.

Cannot express enough my love for the opening of Tooth Fairy. Loved the pull tab pop up book style.

Beetlejuice was a great house, the movie just isn't my favorite and I had too many bad run throughs that were missing cast.

Hill House was the scariest house for me. I always appreciate it when they do scares that are not at normal height levels. Like the crawling skeleton and the ghost on the ceiling.

Icons was just a lot of fun. I always liked giving the usher a thumbs up, I never saw anything wrong with what he did. You talk/pull out your phone in a movie theater? Get bludgeoned. Makes sense to me. Also, Jack was on the throne during our final walk through sometime after 1 am.

I love the classic monster movies so Bride was always going to rank high. Loved all the details in the house and the bungee scare.

I love the theater so no surprise Puppet Theater ranked so high. Couple of really good scares in here, I appreciate how simple the mirror was yet so effective. Of course one of the mirrors didn't have glass in it. And once again, the soliloquy guy was the best.

Case Files just had such a fantastic story, wish everyone could have heard it. Plus I was in love with the set for the Kitty Kat club.

Wicked Growth. What can I say? It's Halloween and it's a pumpkin house. It has the cute Lil Boo, the awesome Pumpkin Lord and is just a great house. I love the covered bridge and the galloping with the pumpkin head puppet at the end of the bridge.

Overall I didn't think this was the strongest HHN I've been to, but I think they did a great job with what they had (plexiglass in houses, limited scare actors, etc.).  I still had a fantastic go at it and can't wait to see what they come up with for next year!


----------

